# 2007 DA



## USC

Im sure there a lots of kids still trying out...any updates on which DA has picked up the best 2007 kids?

TFA had a great year last year, should be on of the top teams.


----------



## Toe poke

I can imagine based on the State Cup and the DA's for next year.... LAFC, BREA (are they a DA?), Rebels, will have a lot good players and too bad they won't get a Chance to play regulary because of North/South split....


----------



## Batman

Brea?  They should, but it’s now like LA Galaxy Brea, most kids left to Galaxy.

In my area, nobody is showing up to the Ventura Fusion DA tryouts, it’s pathetic!  Such a loser organization given DA status!  No track record of development what’s so ever in youth soccer, they do have a recreational adult soccer team, maybe that’s why they got it...hopefully not cuz they would easily be beaten by a tier one team from the Oxnard Adult leagues 

They are starting to show up to all soccer youth games in Oxnard, they want “all LA ESPERANZA” players and don’t stop harassing players/parents.  

They are so desperate that they’ll be paying the kids to play...great, another reason to boost parent ego!  

The 2007 season is around the corner and Fusion still doesn’t have a team!  Well,they do on paper, which is the BS and lies they submitted to @ussoccer for DA status

Anybody know if is possible to file a complaint with @USSoccer-DA program about constant unwanted harresment


----------



## Purabarca

Toe poke said:


> I can imagine based on the State Cup and the DA's for next year.... LAFC, BREA (are they a DA?), Rebels, will have a lot good players and too bad they won't get a Chance to play regulary because of North/South split....


 Has the split been confirmed by USSDA, if so, is split for ALL boys/girls DA teams?


----------



## Toe poke

Purabarca said:


> Has the split been confirmed by USSDA, if so, is split for ALL boys/girls DA teams?


http://www.ussoccerda.com/2016-u-12-club-map

This is split I was referring.... 
The 07 age group will fun to watch develop, lots of good boys coming along at this age


----------



## watfly

Rebels will have to reload, they've lost at least a half-dozen players from their State Cup champs team to various other clubs.  Not getting U13-U14 probably is not helping.


----------



## Batman

watfly said:


> Rebels will have to reload, they've lost at least a half-dozen players from their State Cup champs team to various other clubs.  Not getting U13-U14 probably is not helping.


That’s unfortunate, that was a very good team.


----------



## Toe poke

watfly said:


> Rebels will have to reload, they've lost at least a half-dozen players from their State Cup champs team to various other clubs.  Not getting U13-U14 probably is not helping.


WOW! That is unfortunate..... they were fun to watch.


----------



## focomoso

So far I have seen the 07 DAs-to-be from TFA, LAFC, Galaxy, Golden State, LAUFA and Premier play informal scrimmages and TFA an LAFC look the strongest. It's still early, though. There are a lot of kids still bouncing around from practice to practice and quite a few good players still sticking with their clubs.


----------



## Toe poke

Does the Man. City tournement present opportunities to See this age group? Has San Diego put together anything like the friendly scrimmages?


----------



## ClubbHopper1

Probably, I’ve heard Legends FC Academy will be going so maybe there will be other academy teams as well. They haven’t posted any scheuedules yet. Cerritos Memorial probably will since LAFC was there last season..


----------



## watfly

Toe poke said:


> Does the Man. City tournement present opportunities to See this age group? Has San Diego put together anything like the friendly scrimmages?


Yep, there is a U12 DA bracket for Man City I'm guessing there will be a pretty good turnout.  SDSC and Albion (2 teams each) are playing this weekend at Icebreaker Classic.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Does anyone know if current 07 teams (Next Years U12 Academy Teams) will be playing in the 07 age group, or will they be playing in the U12/06 Academy age group? I originally thought they'd be in the academy division.  But it looks like there's no 07 Academy Division.  And U12-06 Academy division is 11v111.


----------



## focomoso

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Does anyone know if current 07 teams (Next Years U12 Academy Teams) will be playing in the 07 age group, or will they be playing in the U12/06 Academy age group? I originally thought they'd be in the academy division.  But it looks like there's no 07 Academy Division.  And U12-06 Academy division is 11v111.


My understanding is that the 07 academies-to-be are not yet official academies so they can play in the "regular" 07 brackets. That's what happened last year, at least.


----------



## temecs

Does anyone have a link to the brackets yet?


----------



## hattrick3

temecs said:


> Does anyone have a link to the brackets yet?


I think the registration deadline was only a few days ago, so it may take a little longer for Surf to post the brackets.


----------



## Toe poke

hattrick3 said:


> I think the registration deadline was only a few days ago, so it may take a little longer for Surf to post the brackets.


I know some tournements list accepted teams ahead of brackets... Is there a link available?


----------



## Soccer

These are the 07 Boys teams.  Not bracketed or divided in any form, just alphabetical:

CCV STARS 07 BOYS PAUL
CENCAL COSMOS 07 BOYS JUPITER
DV7 SAN DIEGO GIJON B2007
EAGLES 2007
FRAM B07 RUIZ
HEAT FC 07 ED
HEAT FC 07 MR
HEAT FC 07 RM
HERITAGE SC 07 BOYS
INLAND EMPIRE SURF B07 URBANO
LA GALAXY ACADEMY
LA GALAXY ORANGE COUNTY B07 PDA HAMILTON
LEGENDS FC B07 PRE-ACADEMY
LFC IAA BAY AREA 07B ACADEMY I
LOS ANGELES UNITED FUTBOL ACADEMY B2007 DA
MURRIETA SURF B07 USSDA
OLÉ B07
PALM DESERT B2007
REBELS DA 2007 1
REBELS DA 2007 2
SAN CLEMENTE SURF B07 CAUDILLO
SAN DIEGO SOCCER BOYS USSDA BLUE
SAN DIEGO SURF B2007 DA WHITE
SAN DIEGO SURF SELECT B2007 WHIDDON
SC DEL SOL 07 BOYS
SCOTTSDALE SOCCER 07B BLACKHAWKS JONES
SDSC B2007 ORANGE ACADEMY
SDSC B2007 USSDA CONNELLY
TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY 2007 ACADEMY
TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY 2007 BLUE
WEST COAST FC DA 2007 BLACK
WEST COAST FC DA 2007 WHITE


----------



## Toe poke

THANKS for this list!!!
Wow and it looks like a great weekend, good luck and it will be interesting to see how the teams are forming and looking with just a few months of training...


----------



## temecs

@Soccer. Would you happen to have the list for boys 06?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Man City will be a great place to predict success.  Also, three 07 to-be DAs are playing SuperCopa:  Legends, TFA and Arsenal. As it has been said, TFA is a great team. Legends Pre-Academy went 10-1-1 in F1, only losing to Slammers. Arsenal's 07 DA-to-be has played/still playing the entire season as a 2006 DA U-12 team so they should be interesting returning. The U11 Bracket at SuperCopa is predominately U12DAs to-be so that will be also interesting to see how those 3 teams (plus La Esperanza) fare against some of the best 07s. 
https://www.premiersupercopa.com/2018-teams.


----------



## USC

@RedDevilDad...plus Cerritos Memorial.  

CAS represented very well this age group last year, good luck to all the teams.


----------



## RedDevilDad

USC said:


> @RedDevilDad...plus Cerritos Memorial.
> 
> CAS represented very well this age group last year, good luck to all the teams.


Surf Cup will also be interesting. I think that will have a good showing of DA-to be teams as well. Waivers will have been signed by then so recruiting will be done for a bit...


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Premier SuperCopa brackets were posted today.  Looks like a great tournament with many of the top teams, including 5 California teams (4 from Socal, 1 from Norcal)


----------



## USC

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Premier SuperCopa brackets were posted today.  Looks like a great tournament with many of the top teams, including 5 California teams (4 from Socal, 1 from Norcal)


Can you post the link, please.


----------



## Batman

If you are interested in guess playing for the Premier SuperCopa, please PM me.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

USC said:


> Can you post the link, please.


Here you go - https://www.premiersupercopa.com/tournament-brackets


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Man City schedules were just posted - https://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=65056&GroupID=742941&Gender=Boys&Age=11


----------



## Toe poke

What would the forum be if we can't have some predictions heading into the weekend...
Bracket A looks crazy tough to pass 
Looking forward to some good soccer this weekend


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Here are my predictions (but what to I know).. Let's hear more!

Bracket A - Group of Death 1A! Heat FC is a very good team, they've dominated Nevada and have been playing up in the 06 division this season.  I remember reading many of the AC Brea 07s went to Galaxy, so I'm guessing they will be very strong.  Rebels were the top Socal team last year, but I heard some players left.  Surf DA B will be good, just don't think they can compete against the other 3.  I can see any of the other 3 advancing.  I'll go with Heat FC, LA Galaxy, Rebels, Surf, in that order.

Bracket B - Group of Death 1B! You have 2 top Socal teams, the #1 Norcal team, and #1 Arizona team. Don't know much about CCV Stars, but they are the top Arizona team.  Heritage SC is the Norcal State Champions.  Like Heat, they dominated in Norcal, and have been playing up in the 06s division.  Surf DA will be strong.  I have heard they got some new players so it'll be interesting to see how them play together.  Then Total Futbol Academy, I haven't seen them play in a while, but there name speaks for itself.  I think they are the clear favorite.  The other 3 teams could finish in any order.  I'll go TFA, Surf, Heritage, CCV, in that order.

Bracket C - Legends are good.  They just won the Legends Classic, and looks like they picked up a couple studs.  I don't know too much about Ole, except for a video on their youtube channel showing highlights from a scrimmage against LAFC. and they looked like a quality side.  Not too familiar with Scottsdale. However looking at their results, they were at Vegas Cup and lost to Legends 14-0, and also lost to CCV Stars 5-0? Ouch! With SDSC, I don't know much about them.  Not to take anything away from these teams, but this looks to be the weakest group, but who knows, i could be dead wrong lol.  I think Legends are clear favorites.  I'll go Legends, Ole, SDSC, Scottsdale.

Bracket D - Cencal Cosmos were Norcal State Cup Finalists last year, didn't do as well this year. Will be interesting to see how they do. Fram are a talented side.  They have some wins against some great teams - ex Legends, and some losses against not so good teams. LAUFA are another talented side.  They are another team I remember hearing about getting new players. SC Del Sol - another Arizona team! They haven't been to any other big tournaments that I can see, but they do have a 7-0 win against Scottsdale and multiple losses to CCV.  I'll go LAUFA, Fram, Cencal, SC Del Sol.

Semifinals are TFA vs Legends and Heat FC vs LAUFA.  I'll say TFA vs Heat FC in the final with TFA winning!


----------



## USC

Very thorough!  Agree, except replace Heat FC with LA Galaxy...TFA vs LA Galaxy in the finals, TFA coming out on top.  

How about Cerritos Memorial @EastBaySoccerFan


----------



## hattrick3

USC said:


> Very thorough!  Agree, except replace Heat FC with LA Galaxy...TFA vs LA Galaxy in the finals, TFA coming out on top.
> 
> @EastBaySoccerFan


Isn't the Galaxy 07 Academy the former Rebels?  I heard the whole (or close to the whole) Rebels 07 moved to the Galaxy Academy (and the TFA 08 moved to Galaxy Academy as well).  If so, Galaxy may beat TFA based on their last season's record.


----------



## USC

Really?  Man, you never know who you work for.  

I had heard that 6-8 players from AC Brea Green had moved to LA Galaxy...so with the Rebel players, they’ll be unstoppable.


----------



## hattrick3

USC said:


> Really?  Man, you never know who you work for.
> 
> I had heard that 6-8 players from AC Brea Green had moved to LA Galaxy...so with the Rebel players, they’ll be unstoppable.


You are right! It’s AC Brea Green...my bad


----------



## watfly

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Here are my predictions (but what to I know).. Let's hear more!
> 
> Bracket A - Group of Death 1A! Heat FC is a very good team, they've dominated Nevada and have been playing up in the 06 division this season.  I remember reading many of the AC Brea 07s went to Galaxy, so I'm guessing they will be very strong.  Rebels were the top Socal team last year, but I heard some players left.  Surf DA B will be good, just don't think they can compete against the other 3.  I can see any of the other 3 advancing.  I'll go with Heat FC, LA Galaxy, Rebels, Surf, in that order.
> 
> Bracket B - Group of Death 1B! You have 2 top Socal teams, the #1 Norcal team, and #1 Arizona team. Don't know much about CCV Stars, but they are the top Arizona team.  Heritage SC is the Norcal State Champions.  Like Heat, they dominated in Norcal, and have been playing up in the 06s division.  Surf DA will be strong.  I have heard they got some new players so it'll be interesting to see how them play together.  Then Total Futbol Academy, I haven't seen them play in a while, but there name speaks for itself.  I think they are the clear favorite.  The other 3 teams could finish in any order.  I'll go TFA, Surf, Heritage, CCV, in that order.
> 
> Bracket C - Legends are good.  They just won the Legends Classic, and looks like they picked up a couple studs.  I don't know too much about Ole, except for a video on their youtube channel showing highlights from a scrimmage against LAFC. and they looked like a quality side.  Not too familiar with Scottsdale. However looking at their results, they were at Vegas Cup and lost to Legends 14-0, and also lost to CCV Stars 5-0? Ouch! With SDSC, I don't know much about them.  Not to take anything away from these teams, but this looks to be the weakest group, but who knows, i could be dead wrong lol.  I think Legends are clear favorites.  I'll go Legends, Ole, SDSC, Scottsdale.
> 
> Bracket D - Cencal Cosmos were Norcal State Cup Finalists last year, didn't do as well this year. Will be interesting to see how they do. Fram are a talented side.  They have some wins against some great teams - ex Legends, and some losses against not so good teams. LAUFA are another talented side.  They are another team I remember hearing about getting new players. SC Del Sol - another Arizona team! They haven't been to any other big tournaments that I can see, but they do have a 7-0 win against Scottsdale and multiple losses to CCV.  I'll go LAUFA, Fram, Cencal, SC Del Sol.
> 
> Semifinals are TFA vs Legends and Heat FC vs LAUFA.  I'll say TFA vs Heat FC in the final with TFA winning!


Definitely some interesting results.  Heat finished last in their bracket, but I think more surprising is that Legends and TFA placed 3rd in their brackets.  Landscape may be changing at this age, but its way too early to read much into these results.


----------



## makeyourself

watfly said:


> Definitely some interesting results.  Heat finished last in their bracket, but I think more surprising is that Legends and TFA placed 3rd in their brackets.  Landscape may be changing at this age, but its way too early to read much into these results.


Agree....some interesting results indeed. I think the shift and movement of players to other clubs is definitely playing a role with teams either benefiting or hurting. What I do know that is certain is there is a ton of talent in this age group. There were several quality games/players all over the Polo Fields this holiday weekend. 2007 is stacked! Good luck to LA Galaxy, LAUFA, Ole, and Heritage in the semi's!


----------



## watfly

With the exception of the out-of-state teams which finished a combined 1-1-10, the competition at Man City was strong and the games close for the most part.   Just based on the results for Cerritos, it appears that the Surf field was much stronger. In our Man City bracket any of 3 teams could have advanced and the same could probably be said for a couple other brackets.


----------



## USC

LAFC completely dominated Cerritos, no doubt.  

Surprised that TFA didn’t advance from round play and that Ole won its bracket by just parking the bus defensively and countering.  

Definitely lots of talent in 2007.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Why on earth was Murrieta Surf’s DA team in the B bracket at Man City? Made it to the final though... but would have liked to see them play against the top teams.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

What a great weekend of soccer for the 07 age group! I was able to watch many of the 07 games.  So much talent! It was an exciting Championship game between LA Galaxy Academy and Heritage SC.  0-0 through 60 minutes.  Went straight to pks and LA Galaxy pulled through to win.


----------



## USC

@RedDevilDad  I know right, a DA team playing Silver/Flight 2 teams, lol. 

Is this a reflection of the caliber of play in DA or a DA team sandbagging it?


----------



## RedDevilDad

USC said:


> I know right, a DA team playing Silver/Flight 2 teams, lol.
> 
> Is this a reflection of the caliber of play in DA or a DA team sandbagging it?


Reflection of the coaching, IMO. They have some good little players. Snagged some from Arsenal South and TVSA Hawks. Players just have to play who is across from them... and looks like they’ve done that well. 
Never been impressed with Murrieta 
 Surf’s DA.... plays like an old Stoke City. Not a lot of possession, count on pressing for an errant pass and then kick ball forward. Pretty safe to say that at any 2007 level you’ll get an errant pass every so often so it works just enough to make Murrieta relevant.


----------



## makeyourself

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> What a great weekend of soccer for the 07 age group! I was able to watch many of the 07 games.  So much talent! It was an exciting Championship game between LA Galaxy Academy and Heritage SC.  0-0 through 60 minutes.  Went straight to pks and LA Galaxy pulled through to win.


Definitely an exciting final but I truly felt that Galaxy dominated that game. Galaxy held possession majority of the game and had several shots/opportunities but just couldn’t capitalize. Too bad the match went straight to penalties and didn’t have an OT. Nonetheless hats off to Heritage for traveling down south,  competiting with the best, and making it to the Finals! And Congrats to LA Galaxy...they were very impressive to say the least. Eager to see the 07 Academy derby vs LAFC when it happens.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

makeyourself said:


> Definitely an exciting final but I truly felt that Galaxy dominated that game. Galaxy held possession majority of the game and had several shots/opportunities but just couldn’t capitalize. Too bad the match went straight to penalties and didn’t have an OT. Nonetheless hats off to Heritage for traveling down south,  competiting with the best, and making it to the Finals! And Congrats to LA Galaxy...they were very impressive to say the least. Eager to see the 07 Academy derby vs LAFC when it happens.


Yes, completely agree!


----------



## watfly

USC said:


> @RedDevilDad  I know right, a DA team playing Silver/Flight 2 teams, lol.
> 
> Is this a reflection of the caliber of play in DA or a DA team sandbagging it?


My educated guess is that was where they were placed by Surf Cup.  No room for them in flight 1 since Surf Cup gives preference to the out of state teams ($$$) which finished a combined 2-1-13 with showcase games included.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> My educated guess is that was where they were placed by Surf Cup.  No room for them in flight 1 since Surf Cup gives preference to the out of state teams ($$$) which finished a combined 2-1-13 with showcase games included.


Hm. Maybe. But Surf Cup relegating a Surf DA affiliate team? Hm. There were plenty of F1 teams for that and could have joined the other F1 teams that were in White. 
I mean no big deal... hey, win what’s in front of you is all you can do... but, yeah, I’d have been annoyed but then thrilled when we won. Lol.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Hm. Maybe. But Surf Cup relegating a Surf DA affiliate team? Hm.


I hear ya, I just don't think Surf Cup or Surf itself cares that much about their franchise programs...other than the fees.   Just my gut though, I'm totally open to the possibility that I could be wrong.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Premier SuperCopa in Denver starts in 2 days! http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=62236&GroupID=673688&Gender=Boys&Age=11


----------



## Toe poke

What happened to CalSouth? Did the introduction to DA change the the landscape already?
Wonder what tournaments the likes of Brea, Rebels, Slammers are going to attend, or is already the train and develop time for this age group?


----------



## RedDevilDad

First game of SuperCopa 2007sGroup Play results. 
Arsenal lost to Eclipse 8-1
La Esperanza lost to Pipeline Sc 6-5
Legends 1-1 with Michigan Tigers
TFA 7-1 over Team Challenger.


----------



## Socal United

RedDevilDad said:


> First game of SuperCopa 2007sGroup Play results.
> Arsenal lost to Eclipse 8-1
> La Esperanza lost to Pipeline Sc 6-5
> Legends 1-1 with Michigan Tigers
> TFA 7-1 over Team Challenger.


When we took our 07 team to Philly to train with the Union(SDSC) we played that Pipeline team in one of our scrimmages at the Union facility.  They have some next level athleticism.  Probably the fastest team we played when I was in the age group.


----------



## makeyourself

Socal United said:


> When we took our 07 team to Philly to train with the Union(SDSC) we played that Pipeline team in one of our scrimmages at the Union facility.  They have some next level athleticism.  Probably the fastest team we played when I was in the age group.


They made it to the Supercopa finals last year against TFA right? Nonetheless, it was a great to see one of our Socal 07 teams (Esperanza) hold a close score with them and almost come away with the W!


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

California representing well! 3 of the top 8 teams are from Cali. Legends and TFA, also Heritage from Norcal. Big games tomorrow!


----------



## makeyourself

Just saw the latest scores. Anyone witness any of the semi games today? Anyways, good luck to Legends in the finals! Way to represent Cali!


----------



## Batman

Which DA looks the strongest? 

My vote LAFC


----------



## makeyourself

Batman said:


> Which DA looks the strongest?
> 
> My vote LAFC


My vote right now goes to either LAFC or LAG. The nice thing is that they go against each other a week from now. Should be a good one across the multiple age groups.


----------



## focomoso

It's really hard to take anything useful from the U-12 DA results because of the two teams per week thing. One club can put out two evenly matched teams and another can put out a clear A and B team and that skews everything. Also, some clubs field two teams of olders (2007s) while others have a mix and still others have one 2007 team and one 2008. 

There's a reason they don't even post the scores anymore.


----------



## Kante

Fair point. The direction from ussda - not sure that it’s followed by all clubs - is that home team determines if games will be a squad vs a squad, and b squad vs b squad or if the games will be a mix of both squads. My two cents is that results from any one week are not indicative but the cumulative results over time are.


----------



## focomoso

I had heard that it's supposed to be two even teams every week, but I do know that the opposing coaches talk before setting up the rosters to try to make things fair.


----------



## Barry Kurnik

Hi,
Does anyone know the standings for S.D. and L.A.? Thanks


----------



## Kante

Barry Kurnik said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the standings for S.D. and L.A.? Thanks


it will be a day or two before complete results are in from the weekend. here's results that are in hand as of this morning.


----------



## watfly

Kante said:


> it will be a day or two before complete results are in from the weekend. here's results that are in hand as of this morning.
> View attachment 3166


Thanks for putting that together.  Just FYI, your columns 2-4 are switched around for SD.  (I.e. goal diff. per game is actual goals allowed per game; goals scored per game is actually goal diff per game; and goals allowed is actually goals scored).

For SD I wouldn't read too much into the standings other than the bottom three.  I would also note that there are some teams that have quite a few 2008's on their roster, some in fact have over 50%.


----------



## Kante

watfly said:


> Thanks for putting that together.  Just FYI, your columns 2-4 are switched around for SD.  (I.e. goal diff. per game is actual goals allowed per game; goals scored per game is actually goal diff per game; and goals allowed is actually goals scored).
> 
> For SD I wouldn't read too much into the standings other than the bottom three.  I would also note that there are some teams that have quite a few 2008's on their roster, some in fact have over 50%.


Thx. Fixed.


----------



## Zacrob

Anyone know what happened with the LA Galaxy - LAFC matchup?


----------



## 3leches

Zacrob said:


> Anyone know what happened with the LA Galaxy - LAFC matchup?


New coach, New Philosophy.. it will take sometime for that team to adjust.


----------



## focomoso

Zacrob said:


> Anyone know what happened with the LA Galaxy - LAFC matchup?


LAFC won 6-1 in one game and they tied 3-3 in the other.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> New coach, New Philosophy.. it will take sometime for that team to adjust.


who was the old coach?


----------



## 3leches

Danny Rogers was the old coach that recruited most of the team and trained the team, he recently left.


----------



## Kante

Got it. Thx


----------



## lvnsocr

Kante said:


> it will be a day or two before complete results are in from the weekend. here's results that are in hand as of this morning.
> View attachment 3167


How do some teams have odd number of games played, each club has two u12 teams that play every weekend.


----------



## Kante

lvnsocr said:


> How do some teams have odd number of games played, each club has two u12 teams that play every weekend.


For whatever reason, all the scores haven’t been reported yet. It’s a discrepancy that will likely clear up by end of week. Will take a look Thursday evening, and repost if there’s more scores.


----------



## focomoso

Here are the latest. Still missing two results from each region:



		Code:
	

LA U-12
Galaxy........ MP: 6   W: 4   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 32   GA: 19   GD:  13   Pts:13
Golden State.. MP: 6   W: 4   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 12   GA: 16   GD:  -4   Pts:12
LAFC.......... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 20   GA:  4   GD:  16   Pts:10
Legends....... MP: 6   W: 3   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 19   GA: 10   GD:   9   Pts:10
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 28   GA:  5   GD:  23   Pts: 7
Pateadores.... MP: 6   W: 2   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 19   GA: 26   GD:  -7   Pts: 7
Real So Cal... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  9   GA: 10   GD:  -1   Pts: 4
Ventura....... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  9   GA: 15   GD:  -6   Pts: 4
LA United..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  5   GA: 15   GD: -10   Pts: 4
Santa Barbara. MP: 4   W: 0   D: 2   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 23   GD: -17   Pts: 2
LA Premier.... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  2   GA: 18   GD: -16   Pts: 0


SD U-12
San Diego... MP: 6   W: 5   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 32   GA:  7   GD:  25   Pts:15
SD Surf..... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 22   GA:  2   GD:  20   Pts:12
Strikers.... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 14   GA:  5   GD:   9   Pts: 8
OC Surf..... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  5   GD:  11   Pts: 7
Murrieta.... MP: 6   W: 2   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 10   GA: 18   GD:  -8   Pts: 7
Galaxy SD... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA:  8   GD:  -1   Pts: 6
Rebels...... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 10   GA: 19   GD:  -9   Pts: 4
Arsenal..... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  3   GA: 16   GD: -13   Pts: 4
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  9   GA:  5   GD:   4   Pts: 3
Nomads...... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 0   L: 5   GF:  4   GA: 32   GD: -28   Pts: 3
Chula Vista. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  3   GA: 13   GD: -10   Pts: 0


----------



## Atletico

Hi -- just curious to where you get your information for the u12 scores?


----------



## watfly

Atletico said:


> Hi -- just curious to where you get your information for the u12 scores?


Go to the DA website, go to the schedules and results, filter on whatever U12 group you want and then click the little download button on the right.  It will create a CSV file that you can open in Excel that will have the results.  Be careful though, 0-0 results may not be an actual score but games that haven't had scores reported yet.


----------



## focomoso

Atletico said:


> Hi -- just curious to where you get your information for the u12 scores?


I actually wrote a little app that pulls the scores directly off the DA site (all the scores are there, they just don't publish the youngest ones on the web page).


----------



## zacksmack

focomoso said:


> I actually wrote a little app that pulls the scores directly off the DA site (all the scores are there, they just don't publish the youngest ones on the web page).


Hi would  love to see the app. I still can't figure it out for this age group


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> There's a reason they don't even post the scores anymore.


You may know this so apologies if so, but the scores can be seen by exporting the results.  Set filters.  Apply filters.  Then hit the small gray down arrow button by Apply filters on the right to get a CSV file with the scores.


(DIDN'T SEE THAT THIS WAS ALREADY EXPLAINED.)


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> You may know this so apologies if so, but the scores can be seen by exporting the results.  Set filters.  Apply filters.  Then hit the small gray down arrow button by Apply filters on the right to get a CSV file with the scores.
> 
> 
> (DIDN'T SEE THAT THIS WAS ALREADY EXPLAINED.)


Yes - but only if you really try. Which I think is a good thing. Especially at U12 where there are two teams and some are mixed ages and some aren't. It really isn't (and shouldn't) be about results at this age.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> It really isn't (and shouldn't) be about results at this age.


Your kid must either be on undefeated SDSC or Nomads. Lol. 
Kidding... just a joke. I agree. I actually don’t care about results for U-13 season either. 1000% agree it’s about development. That’s why we stayed on a team that didn’t win as much last year but I felt my kid learned and connected well with the coaching staff.


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Your kid must either be on undefeated SDSC or Nomads. Lol.


The opposite, actually. We lost a ton of games last year. This year is going better, but it should be about the coaching and the other kids on the team - not wins / losses.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> The opposite, actually. We lost a ton of games last year. This year is going better, but it should be about the coaching and the other kids on the team - not wins / losses.


Yeah, my in-laws were  confused why we kept our kid on a “losing team.” Lol.


----------



## focomoso

zacksmack said:


> Hi would  love to see the app. I still can't figure it out for this age group


When I say app, I mean an old-school command line app - not a mobile app (which I guess is what most people think of). I've thought of hosting it online somewhere, but got a little worried that I might get into trouble with the DA.


----------



## zacksmack

thank you. I figured it out.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Albion 16-1 over Chula Vista in the first game and 6-0 in the second?  Whoa.  (2007s)


----------



## gogo1

Hi! Could someone upload the latest standings? Thank you.


----------



## focomoso

Code:
	

U-12 LA:
LAFC.......... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 25   GA:  5   GD:  20   Pts: 14  Ppg: 2.33
TFA........... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 39   GA:  8   GD:  31   Pts: 13  Ppg: 2.17
Galaxy........ MP: 8   W: 5   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 42   GA: 22   GD:  20   Pts: 17  Ppg: 2.13
Pateadores.... MP: 8   W: 4   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 29   GA: 32   GD:  -3   Pts: 13  Ppg: 1.63
Golden State.. MP: 8   W: 4   D: 0   L: 4   GF: 15   GA: 27   GD: -12   Pts: 12  Ppg:  1.5
Legends....... MP: 8   W: 3   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 22   GA: 20   GD:   2   Pts: 11  Ppg: 1.38
Ventura....... MP: 8   W: 2   D: 3   L: 3   GF: 17   GA: 23   GD:  -6   Pts:  9  Ppg: 1.13
LA Premier.... MP: 6   W: 2   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  8   GA: 21   GD: -13   Pts:  6  Ppg:    1
Real So Cal... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 12   GA: 16   GD:  -4   Pts:  4  Ppg: 0.67
LA United..... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 11   GA: 25   GD: -14   Pts:  4  Ppg: 0.67
Santa Barbara. MP: 6   W: 0   D: 3   L: 3   GF:  9   GA: 30   GD: -21   Pts:  3  Ppg:  0.5




		Code:
	

U-12 San Diego:
SD Surf..... MP: 6   W: 6   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 31   GA:  2   GD:  29   Pts: 18  Ppg:    3
Strikers.... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 34   GA:  5   GD:  29   Pts: 14  Ppg: 2.33
Albion...... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 31   GA:  6   GD:  25   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
San Diego... MP: 8   W: 5   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 34   GA:  9   GD:  25   Pts: 17  Ppg: 2.13
OC Surf..... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  5   GD:  11   Pts:  7  Ppg: 1.75
Galaxy SD... MP: 6   W: 3   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  9   GA:  9   GD:   0   Pts:  9  Ppg:  1.5
Murrieta.... MP: 8   W: 2   D: 3   L: 3   GF: 12   GA: 20   GD:  -8   Pts:  9  Ppg: 1.13
Arsenal..... MP: 8   W: 2   D: 1   L: 5   GF:  4   GA: 18   GD: -14   Pts:  7  Ppg: 0.88
Rebels...... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 10   GA: 28   GD: -18   Pts:  4  Ppg: 0.67
Nomads...... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 0   L: 7   GF:  4   GA: 52   GD: -48   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.38
Chula Vista. MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 35   GD: -31   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0

There's still one game between Galaxy SD and Chula Vista from Sept. 15th that hasn't posted.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> .[/QUOTE]


Hey... I'd be curious if you could code in a way to differentiate between the first and second game.  I think most clubs aren't going for two equal teams but and A (usually all 07s) and a B (with lots of 08s).  
Not complaining because I think this is great and you have a talent/knowledge that I don't, so thanks man!


----------



## Zacrob

Also, one game between LAFC and Ventura Fusion on 9/22 hasn't posted either.  I understand LAFC won 4-0.


----------



## gogo1

Zacrob said:


> Also, one game between LAFC and Ventura Fusion on 9/22 hasn't posted either.  I understand LAFC won 4-0.


Thank you for that update. I thought it was 0-0 tie.


----------



## focomoso

Zacrob said:


> Also, one game between LAFC and Ventura Fusion on 9/22 hasn't posted either.  I understand LAFC won 4-0.


Those games posted and are included in the results (you're both right):

2018-09-22 14:00:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 0 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 0
2018-09-22 15:30:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 5 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 1

Here are all the LA results so far:
U-12 LA:
2018-09-01 09:00:00 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 1 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 7
2018-09-01 09:00:00 FC Golden State U-12 : 0 @ Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 5
2018-09-01 09:30:00 Legends FC U-12 : 1 @ Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 1
2018-09-01 10:00:00 Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 1 @ Real So Cal U-12 : 2
2018-09-01 10:30:00 Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 0 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 5
2018-09-01 10:30:00 FC Golden State U-12 : 0 @ Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 6
2018-09-01 11:00:00 Legends FC U-12 : 4 @ Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 1
2018-09-01 11:30:00 Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 3 @ Real So Cal U-12 : 3
2018-09-02 14:00:00 Pateadores U-12 : 3 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 3
2018-09-02 15:30:00 Pateadores U-12 : 3 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 2
2018-09-08 09:00:00 Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 2 @ Legends FC U-12 : 8
2018-09-08 10:00:00 FC Golden State U-12 : 3 @ Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 1
2018-09-08 10:30:00 Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 2 @ Legends FC U-12 : 1
2018-09-08 11:30:00 FC Golden State U-12 : 3 @ Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 0
2018-09-08 15:00:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 17 @ Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 1
2018-09-08 16:15:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 1 @ Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 1
2018-09-09 09:00:00 LA Galaxy U-12 : 7 @ Pateadores U-12 : 6
2018-09-09 10:30:00 LA Galaxy U-12 : 9 @ Pateadores U-12 : 3
2018-09-15 09:00:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 6 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 1
2018-09-15 09:30:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 1 @ Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 3
2018-09-15 10:00:00 Real So Cal U-12 : 2 @ FC Golden State U-12 : 3
2018-09-15 10:30:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 3 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 3
2018-09-15 11:00:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 9 @ Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 0
2018-09-15 11:30:00 Real So Cal U-12 : 2 @ FC Golden State U-12 : 3
2018-09-16 09:00:00 Pateadores U-12 : 1 @ Legends FC U-12 : 3
2018-09-16 10:30:00 Pateadores U-12 : 3 @ Legends FC U-12 : 2
2018-09-16 14:00:00 Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 1 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 1
2018-09-16 15:30:00 Santa Barbara Soccer Club U-12 : 2 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 6
2018-09-22 09:00:00 Legends FC U-12 : 2 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 2
2018-09-22 09:00:00 Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 3 @ Pateadores U-12 : 6
2018-09-22 10:00:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 9 @ FC Golden State U-12 : 2
2018-09-22 10:00:00 Real So Cal U-12 : 2 @ Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 4
2018-09-22 10:30:00 Legends FC U-12 : 1 @ LA Galaxy U-12 : 8
2018-09-22 10:30:00 Los Angeles United Futbol Academy U-12 : 3 @ Pateadores U-12 : 4
2018-09-22 11:30:00 Total Futbol Academy U-12 : 2 @ FC Golden State U-12 : 1
2018-09-22 11:30:00 Real So Cal U-12 : 1 @ Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-12 : 2
2018-09-22 14:00:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 0 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 0
2018-09-22 15:30:00 Los Angeles Football Club U-12 : 5 @ Ventura County Fusion U-12 : 1


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Hey... I'd be curious if you could code in a way to differentiate between the first and second game.  I think most clubs aren't going for two equal teams but and A (usually all 07s) and a B (with lots of 08s).
> Not complaining because I think this is great and you have a talent/knowledge that I don't, so thanks man!


The trouble is that there's no way to tell from the data which is the A game and which is the B. The data that I pull form doesn't have the rosters for each game so I can't even guess. Also, some clubs do A / B and others do two even so it would make this really messy.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> The trouble is that there's no way to tell from the data which is the A game and which is the B. The data that I pull form doesn't have the rosters for each game so I can't even guess. Also, some clubs do A / B and others do two even so it would make this really messy.


Yeah, I agree. I was more thinking they could be labeled as 1 and 2 for the time they play. That way if a club is consistent, then they get a better idea. For example, my kid’s team... there is some change but the core remains the same. Thanks


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, I agree. I was more thinking they could be labeled as 1 and 2 for the time they play. That way if a club is consistent, then they get a better idea. For example, my kid’s team... there is some change but the core remains the same. Thanks


I can definitely do a first game / second game split. Don't know consistent  it'll be, but I'll put it together over the weekend (our game was canceled anyway, so I have a little extra time...)


----------



## Zacrob

focomoso said:


> I can definitely do a first game / second game split. Don't know consistent  it'll be, but I'll put it together over the weekend (our game was canceled anyway, so I have a little extra time...)


Foco, my friend's son plays on Ventura and he said they lost 4-0 in the first game and 5-1 in the second.  I think something is wrong on USDA website.


----------



## focomoso

Zacrob said:


> Foco, my friend's son plays on Ventura and he said they lost 4-0 in the first game and 5-1 in the second.  I think something is wrong on USDA website.


Could be. As Nate Silver says, "models are only as good as the data you put in them..." (or something). 

That 0-0 might be a "non result" but someone went in and marked the game's "isPlayed" field to true.


----------



## Zacrob

focomoso said:


> Could be. As Nate Silver says, "models are only as good as the data you put in them..." (or something).
> 
> That 0-0 might be a "non result" but someone went in and marked the game's "isPlayed" field to true.


You mean you're not Nate Silver?  With all of the data you provide, I thought you were one and the same.


----------



## focomoso

Here are the tables as of now with the U12 split into A and B games which are just the first and second game of each day. Again, I'm not sure how useful this is given that I have no way to tell if these are really A and B teams...

(This is from before this weekend's games except it looks as if one SD game was already reported)


		Code:
	

U-12 LA_A:
LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 11   GA:  1   GD:  10   Pts:  7  Ppg: 2.33
TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 27   GA:  6   GD:  21   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Legends....... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 14   GA:  6   GD:   8   Pts:  8  Ppg:    2
Galaxy........ MP: 4   W: 2   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 17   GA: 15   GD:   2   Pts:  7  Ppg: 1.75
Golden State.. MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  8   GA: 17   GD:  -9   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  7   GA:  8   GD:  -1   Pts:  4  Ppg: 1.33
Pateadores.... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 16   GA: 16   GD:   0   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 12   GD:  -6   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Ventura....... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 3   L: 1   GF:  6   GA: 12   GD:  -6   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  3   GA: 20   GD: -17   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33

U-12 LA_B:
Galaxy........ MP: 4   W: 3   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 25   GA:  7   GD:  18   Pts: 10  Ppg:  2.5
LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 14   GA:  4   GD:  10   Pts:  7  Ppg: 2.33
TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  2   GD:  10   Pts:  7  Ppg: 2.33
Pateadores.... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 13   GA: 16   GD:  -3   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
Ventura....... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 11   GA: 11   GD:   0   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
Golden State.. MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  9   GD:  -7   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Legends....... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  8   GA: 14   GD:  -6   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 2   L: 1   GF:  6   GA: 10   GD:  -4   Pts:  2  Ppg: 0.67
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  4   GA: 17   GD: -13   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0

U-12 San Diego_A:
SD Surf..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  1   GD:  11   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  9   GA:  0   GD:   9   Pts:  4  Ppg:    2
San Diego... MP: 5   W: 3   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  9   GD:   7   Pts: 10  Ppg:    2
Strikers.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  5  Ppg: 1.67
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 20   GA:  6   GD:  14   Pts:  3  Ppg:  1.5
Murrieta.... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 2   L: 1   GF:  5   GA: 10   GD:  -5   Pts:  5  Ppg: 1.25
Galaxy SD... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Rebels...... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 10   GA: 12   GD:  -2   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Arsenal..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  5   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Nomads...... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 22   GD: -19   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Chula Vista. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  3   GA: 22   GD: -19   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0

U-12 San Diego_B:
Strikers.... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 22   GA:  1   GD:  21   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
SD Surf..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 19   GA:  1   GD:  18   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 11   GA:  0   GD:  11   Pts:  6  Ppg:    3
San Diego... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 24   GA:  4   GD:  20   Pts: 13  Ppg:  2.6
Galaxy SD... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  7   GA:  6   GD:   1   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  7   GA:  5   GD:   2   Pts:  3  Ppg:  1.5
Murrieta.... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Arsenal..... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  2   GA: 13   GD: -11   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Chula Vista. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA: 13   GD: -12   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Rebels...... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 22   GD: -18   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Nomads...... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  1   GA: 30   GD: -29   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## RedDevilDad

@focomoso Clap. Clap. Clap. Clap...  good job.  Thanks for your work and for feeding the beast of parents who like stats.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Doing a little Research... Strikers A beat Arsenal A on 9/15, not a draw.  Strikers A 5-0 over Arsenal A.   The score isn't in the DA csv file.


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Doing a little Research... Strikers A beat Arsenal A on 9/15, not a draw.  Strikers A 5-0 over Arsenal A.   The score isn't in the DA csv file.


I'm using the same data that they use to generate the csv files so any errors will be in both. The only difference is that in the raw data, there's a "game.isPlayed" flag which you can use to differentiate between an unreported game and an actual 0-0 tie. My guess is that given that they don't even post the scores, no one is too worried about
inaccuracies with U12.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> I'm using the same data that they use to generate the csv files so any errors will be in both. The only difference is that in the raw data, there's a "game.isPlayed" flag which you can use to differentiate between an unreported game and an actual 0-0 tie. My guess is that given that they don't even post the scores, no one is too worried about
> inaccuracies with U12.


Just making sure you knew, I’m not even remotely complaining. I am both tremendously impressed with your skills and grateful for your work. Thanks! Anyway I can help, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## focomoso

Code:
	

U-12_full LA:
LAFC.......... MP: 8   W: 6   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 35   GA:  7   GD:  28   Pts: 20  Ppg:  2.5
Galaxy........ MP:10   W: 7   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 46   GA: 22   GD:  24   Pts: 23  Ppg:  2.3
TFA........... MP: 8   W: 5   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 47   GA: 12   GD:  35   Pts: 16  Ppg:    2
Pateadores.... MP:10   W: 6   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 43   GA: 34   GD:   9   Pts: 19  Ppg:  1.9
Legends....... MP: 8   W: 3   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 22   GA: 20   GD:   2   Pts: 11  Ppg: 1.38
Ventura....... MP:10   W: 3   D: 3   L: 4   GF: 21   GA: 31   GD: -10   Pts: 12  Ppg:  1.2
Golden State.. MP:10   W: 4   D: 0   L: 6   GF: 15   GA: 31   GD: -16   Pts: 12  Ppg:  1.2
LA Premier.... MP: 6   W: 2   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  8   GA: 21   GD: -13   Pts:  6  Ppg:    1
LA United..... MP: 6   W: 1   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 11   GA: 25   GD: -14   Pts:  4  Ppg: 0.67
Real So Cal... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 14   GA: 26   GD: -12   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.5
Santa Barbara. MP: 8   W: 0   D: 3   L: 5   GF: 11   GA: 44   GD: -33   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.38

U-12 LA_A:
LAFC.......... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 15   GA:  2   GD:  13   Pts: 10  Ppg:  2.5
Galaxy........ MP: 5   W: 3   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 18   GA: 15   GD:   3   Pts: 10  Ppg:    2
Legends....... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 14   GA:  6   GD:   8   Pts:  8  Ppg:    2
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 29   GA: 10   GD:  19   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
Pateadores.... MP: 5   W: 2   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 21   GA: 18   GD:   3   Pts:  7  Ppg:  1.4
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  7   GA:  8   GD:  -1   Pts:  4  Ppg: 1.33
Ventura....... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 3   L: 1   GF: 10   GA: 14   GD:  -4   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Golden State.. MP: 5   W: 2   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  8   GA: 18   GD: -10   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 12   GD:  -6   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Real So Cal... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 12   GD:  -5   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Santa Barbara. MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 25   GD: -20   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25

U-12 LA_B:
Galaxy........ MP: 5   W: 4   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 28   GA:  7   GD:  21   Pts: 13  Ppg:  2.6
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 18   GA:  2   GD:  16   Pts: 10  Ppg:  2.5
LAFC.......... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 20   GA:  5   GD:  15   Pts: 10  Ppg:  2.5
Pateadores.... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 22   GA: 16   GD:   6   Pts: 12  Ppg:  2.4
Ventura....... MP: 5   W: 2   D: 0   L: 3   GF: 11   GA: 17   GD:  -6   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Golden State.. MP: 5   W: 2   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 13   GD:  -6   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
LA Premier.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  2   GA:  9   GD:  -7   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Legends....... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  8   GA: 14   GD:  -6   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Santa Barbara. MP: 4   W: 0   D: 2   L: 2   GF:  6   GA: 19   GD: -13   Pts:  2  Ppg:  0.5
Real So Cal... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  7   GA: 14   GD:  -7   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.25
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  4   GA: 17   GD: -13   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## focomoso

Code:
	

U-12 San Diego_full:
SD Surf..... MP: 8   W: 8   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 34   GA:  2   GD:  32   Pts: 24  Ppg:    3
Strikers.... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 34   GA:  5   GD:  29   Pts: 14  Ppg: 2.33
San Diego... MP:10   W: 7   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 40   GA: 13   GD:  27   Pts: 23  Ppg:  2.3
Albion...... MP: 6   W: 3   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 31   GA:  6   GD:  25   Pts: 11  Ppg: 1.83
OC Surf..... MP: 6   W: 3   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 21   GA:  9   GD:  12   Pts: 10  Ppg: 1.67
Galaxy SD... MP: 8   W: 3   D: 0   L: 5   GF:  9   GA: 12   GD:  -3   Pts:  9  Ppg: 1.13
Murrieta.... MP:10   W: 2   D: 5   L: 3   GF: 12   GA: 20   GD:  -8   Pts: 11  Ppg:  1.1
Arsenal..... MP:10   W: 3   D: 1   L: 6   GF:  8   GA: 23   GD: -15   Pts: 10  Ppg:    1
Nomads...... MP:10   W: 1   D: 2   L: 7   GF:  7   GA: 55   GD: -48   Pts:  5  Ppg:  0.5
Rebels...... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 14   GA: 34   GD: -20   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.5
Chula Vista. MP: 6   W: 0   D: 2   L: 4   GF:  7   GA: 38   GD: -31   Pts:  2  Ppg: 0.33

U-12 San Diego_A:
SD Surf..... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 13   GA:  1   GD:  12   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
San Diego... MP: 5   W: 3   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  9   GD:   7   Pts: 10  Ppg:    2
Strikers.... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  5  Ppg: 1.67
Arsenal..... MP: 5   W: 2   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  5   GA:  7   GD:  -2   Pts:  7  Ppg:  1.4
Albion...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 20   GA:  6   GD:  14   Pts:  4  Ppg: 1.33
OC Surf..... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 11   GA:  3   GD:   8   Pts:  4  Ppg: 1.33
Murrieta.... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 3   L: 1   GF:  5   GA: 10   GD:  -5   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.2
Rebels...... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 10   GA: 12   GD:  -2   Pts:  4  Ppg:    1
Nomads...... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 1   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 24   GD: -19   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.8
Galaxy SD... MP: 4   W: 1   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  2   GA:  4   GD:  -2   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.75
Chula Vista. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  5   GA: 24   GD: -19   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33

U-12 San Diego_B:
SD Surf..... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 21   GA:  1   GD:  20   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
Strikers.... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 22   GA:  1   GD:  21   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
San Diego... MP: 5   W: 4   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 24   GA:  4   GD:  20   Pts: 13  Ppg:  2.6
Albion...... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 11   GA:  0   GD:  11   Pts:  7  Ppg: 2.33
OC Surf..... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 10   GA:  6   GD:   4   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Galaxy SD... MP: 4   W: 2   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA:  8   GD:  -1   Pts:  6  Ppg:  1.5
Murrieta.... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 2   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  5  Ppg:    1
Arsenal..... MP: 5   W: 1   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  3   GA: 16   GD: -13   Pts:  3  Ppg:  0.6
Chula Vista. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 1   L: 2   GF:  2   GA: 14   GD: -12   Pts:  1  Ppg: 0.33
Nomads...... MP: 5   W: 0   D: 1   L: 4   GF:  2   GA: 31   GD: -29   Pts:  1  Ppg:  0.2
Rebels...... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 22   GD: -18   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## RedDevilDad

So, if we know of missing results, you want them, @focomoso?  I don't mind updating the CSV file and sending it to you. (I'm just not sure how you delineate between games.  I assume you make an extra column and mark 1 or 2... but I think you've long passed my ability.)
For example, the Strikers A v. Arsenal A was a 5-0 win from 9/15.  
Then, this weekend, neither Albion v Murrieta games are in. Albion B won 4-3. and Albion A tied 3-3.


----------



## focomoso

Thanks for the offer @RedDevilDad, but I don't think I'm going to update the results by hand. If the DA decides to update any of the games, my script will pick up the changes, but otherwise, it'll get too crazy to keep things synced. Maybe at the end of the season, I can run my script on your updated csv to split out the A and B games for the U12s...


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> Thanks for the offer @RedDevilDad, but I don't think I'm going to update the results by hand. If the DA decides to update any of the games, my script will pick up the changes, but otherwise, it'll get too crazy to keep things synced. Maybe at the end of the season, I can run my script on your updated csv to split out the A and B games for the U12s...


Got it. So you’re not building from the same file each week. I agree then. You’d have to change the same games every week. Ew. 
Ok, Albion and Strikers parents, email your admin and get your wins reported. Lol.


----------



## Kante

Below are updated u12 standings thru 10/2. 

Quick input on the A/B team discussion.  Every u12 club is supposed to have a minimum roster of 22 players and these players are grouped into an A squad and a B squad. Every team always plays two games, and the home team always determines who will be playing who and which team will be playing when.

So, while clubs typically play in a certain pattern (some clubs always play A vs A and B vs B, and always play the B teams first and then the A teams, other clubs mix it up), there is no standardized/required order across the groups.

So, net net, accurately tracking over time how specific squads of A teams or B teams do across all games, based on the info available, is impossible. 

But I completely get the desire to do so, and, if any USSDA folks are reading this, providing a field in the csv download to specify which teams are playing in a game, if that info is captured in the game card, would be super helpful.


----------



## focomoso

Kante said:


> Below are updated u12 standings thru 10/2.
> 
> Quick input on the A/B team discussion.  Every u12 club is supposed to have a minimum roster of 22 players and these players are grouped into an A squad and a B squad. Every team always plays two games, and the home team always determines who will be playing who and which team will be playing when.


This isn't true. The clubs are encouraged to field two evenly matched teams and most do. There are a few clubs that refuse and a few that can't for logistical reasons and so these teams do a clear A/B, but this is generally the exception. At least it was last year and seems to be so so far this year.


----------



## Kante

focomoso said:


> This isn't true. The clubs are encouraged to field two evenly matched teams and most do. There are a few clubs that refuse and a few that can't for logistical reasons and so these teams do a clear A/B, but this is generally the exception. At least it was last year and seems to be so so far this year.


Focomoso, I think we're agreeing. "A" teams are supposed to always play "A" teams and "B" teams are supposed to always play "B" teams.

And, at the home team's discretion, the home team may prefer to, instead of the above, have two teams who are a mix of A and B players play two teams who are a mix of A and B players from the visiting team.

So, yes, teams will always play similar teams.

On the reporting side, the challenge is that there's no way to know for sure which types of teams are playing, unless I'm missing a field.


----------



## watfly

focomoso said:


> This isn't true. The clubs are encouraged to field two evenly matched teams and most do. There are a few clubs that refuse and a few that can't for logistical reasons and so these teams do a clear A/B, but this is generally the exception. At least it was last year and seems to be so so far this year.


For us in San Diego, it has been primarily A vs. B, while 50/50 split has been the exception.


----------



## focomoso

watfly said:


> For us in San Diego, it has been primarily A vs. B, while 50/50 split has been the exception.


Interesting.

Last year in LA my son played at a club that always sent out a 50/50 squad unless the opposition had A/B (except for a little experimentation at the end of the season). When parents asked why we were sticking to 50/50 when it was clear some of the competition wasn't, the coaches said that that's what US soccer asked for and they didn't want to get into trouble. 

This year, he's playing on a clear A / B club, so all the games are A / B so I can't really tell what happens with the other clubs.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> For us in San Diego, it has been primarily A vs. B, while 50/50 split has been the exception.


Yes, absolutely.  We rarely saw 50/50 split last year in SD U-12 and this year's u-12 seems to be much of the same (Top 13=A/1st Game; 14-26= B/2nd Game)


----------



## RedDevilDad

Also, we saw a number of Youngers on the 2nd game... Several clubs are fielding large numbers of 2008s for their B team...


----------



## RedDevilDad

If @focomoso doesnt update within 3 minutes of my kid’s game ending, I’m prepared to reduce what we pay him! 
Lol. Kidding.... of course.


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> If @focomoso doesnt update within 3 minutes of my kid’s game ending, I’m prepared to reduce what we pay him!
> Lol. Kidding.... of course.


Here's what the data on the DA site says, though it seems some of the results aren't correct. 


		Code:
	

U-12 LA:
LAFC.......... MP: 8   W: 6   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 35   GA:  7   GD:  28   Pts: 20  Ppg:  2.5
Galaxy........ MP:12   W: 9   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 58   GA: 23   GD:  35   Pts: 29  Ppg: 2.42
TFA........... MP:10   W: 7   D: 1   L: 2   GF: 56   GA: 13   GD:  43   Pts: 22  Ppg:  2.2
Pateadores.... MP:10   W: 6   D: 1   L: 3   GF: 43   GA: 34   GD:   9   Pts: 19  Ppg:  1.9
Legends....... MP:10   W: 5   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 29   GA: 25   GD:   4   Pts: 17  Ppg:  1.7
Ventura....... MP:12   W: 4   D: 4   L: 4   GF: 31   GA: 35   GD:  -4   Pts: 16  Ppg: 1.33
Golden State.. MP:12   W: 4   D: 0   L: 8   GF: 20   GA: 38   GD: -18   Pts: 12  Ppg:    1
LA Premier.... MP: 8   W: 2   D: 0   L: 6   GF:  9   GA: 33   GD: -24   Pts:  6  Ppg: 0.75
LA United..... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 2   L: 5   GF: 15   GA: 35   GD: -20   Pts:  5  Ppg: 0.63
Real So Cal... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 14   GA: 26   GD: -12   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.5
Santa Barbara. MP:10   W: 0   D: 3   L: 7   GF: 12   GA: 53   GD: -41   Pts:  3  Ppg:  0.3

U-12 San Diego:
SD Surf..... MP:10   W:10   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 44   GA:  3   GD:  41   Pts: 30  Ppg:    3
Albion...... MP: 8   W: 6   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 42   GA: 12   GD:  30   Pts: 19  Ppg: 2.38
Strikers.... MP: 6   W: 4   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 34   GA:  5   GD:  29   Pts: 14  Ppg: 2.33
San Diego... MP:12   W: 7   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 40   GA: 17   GD:  23   Pts: 23  Ppg: 1.92
Galaxy SD... MP:10   W: 5   D: 0   L: 5   GF: 15   GA: 13   GD:   2   Pts: 15  Ppg:  1.5
Arsenal..... MP:12   W: 5   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 11   GA: 24   GD: -13   Pts: 16  Ppg: 1.33
OC Surf..... MP: 8   W: 3   D: 1   L: 4   GF: 22   GA: 19   GD:   3   Pts: 10  Ppg: 1.25
Murrieta.... MP:10   W: 2   D: 4   L: 4   GF: 18   GA: 27   GD:  -9   Pts: 10  Ppg:    1
Nomads...... MP:10   W: 1   D: 2   L: 7   GF:  7   GA: 55   GD: -48   Pts:  5  Ppg:  0.5
Rebels...... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 14   GA: 34   GD: -20   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.5
Chula Vista. MP:10   W: 0   D: 2   L: 8   GF:  9   GA: 47   GD: -38   Pts:  2  Ppg:  0.2


----------



## gogo1

Thank you very much for the update. LA league standings looks reasonable to me, with the two MLS teams at top. Any surprises so far for the 07 DA?


----------



## Kante

Ventura, for a club new to DA, is doing well. There were some folks who were skeptical of Ventura before the season started.


----------



## Toe poke

gogo1 said:


> Thank you very much for the update. LA league standings looks reasonable to me, with the two MLS teams at top. Any surprises so far for the 07 DA?


The Rebels team is really a surprise.... That's the team that did well in the past few years, right?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> The Rebels team is really a surprise.... That's the team that did well in the past few years, right?


I agree. The Rebels 07s have gone far in State Cup, Man City, etc in the past. 
Arsenal’s 07s improved but lost their striker with all the dribbling skill to Legends. Murrieta Surf plays the same as always but added some finishers and are reaping the benefits. SD Surf picked up some talent from other clubs (or had kids playing with other teams over the summer). (I’m not faulting them either. We all want to develop who we have but hope for a talented player to come fill a gap.) 
Chula Vista and Nomads seem the same program as last year. I feel like Albion and SD Surf are both solid at both teams.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> I agree. The Rebels 07s have gone far in State Cup, Man City, etc in the past.
> Arsenal’s 07s improved but lost their striker with all the dribbling skill to Legends. Murrieta Surf plays the same as always but added some finishers and are reaping the benefits. SD Surf picked up some talent from other clubs (or had kids playing with other teams over the summer). (I’m not faulting them either. We all want to develop who we have but hope for a talented player to come fill a gap.)
> Chula Vista and Nomads seem the same program as last year. I feel like Albion and SD Surf are both solid at both teams.


The Rebels lost a lot of players.  Their 1st team is still very competitive with the top teams, they just have no depth, so the 2nd team struggles.  They also have only played the top 4 teams so you can't really judge them on their record to date (and no my son doesn't play for Rebels).  Your assessment of the other teams is accurate.  Surf are the master recruiters and have no shame about showing up to other games to recruit kids right off the touch-line (at least pre-season).  Albion is deep, well coached and a lot of their kids are huge.  It's sad to see what's happening with Nomads which was the Socal boys powerhouse for a couple decades.


----------



## gogo1

Could someone update the latest standings please? Thank you!


----------



## focomoso

I've stopped doing the A / B team thing entirely as last weekend, the A and B slots were switched... 


		Code:
	

U-12 LA:
Galaxy........ MP:16   W:13   D: 2   L: 1   GF: 87   GA: 28   GD:  59   Pts: 41  Ppg: 2.56
LAFC.......... MP:12   W: 9   D: 3   L: 0   GF: 55   GA: 14   GD:  41   Pts: 30  Ppg:  2.5
TFA........... MP:14   W: 9   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 73   GA: 24   GD:  49   Pts: 29  Ppg: 2.07
Legends....... MP:12   W: 7   D: 2   L: 3   GF: 35   GA: 25   GD:  10   Pts: 23  Ppg: 1.92
Pateadores.... MP:14   W: 7   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 52   GA: 52   GD:   0   Pts: 22  Ppg: 1.57
Ventura....... MP:16   W: 5   D: 4   L: 7   GF: 42   GA: 55   GD: -13   Pts: 19  Ppg: 1.19
Golden State.. MP:14   W: 5   D: 0   L: 9   GF: 25   GA: 45   GD: -20   Pts: 15  Ppg: 1.07
LA Premier.... MP:12   W: 3   D: 0   L: 9   GF: 15   GA: 45   GD: -30   Pts:  9  Ppg: 0.75
LA United..... MP: 8   W: 1   D: 2   L: 5   GF: 15   GA: 35   GD: -20   Pts:  5  Ppg: 0.63
Real So Cal... MP:10   W: 1   D: 1   L: 8   GF: 17   GA: 39   GD: -22   Pts:  4  Ppg:  0.4
Santa Barbara. MP:12   W: 0   D: 3   L: 9   GF: 13   GA: 67   GD: -54   Pts:  3  Ppg: 0.25

U-12 San Diego:
SD Surf..... MP:14   W:14   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 89   GA:  5   GD:  84   Pts: 42  Ppg:    3
Strikers.... MP:10   W: 8   D: 2   L: 0   GF: 47   GA: 10   GD:  37   Pts: 26  Ppg:  2.6
Albion...... MP:10   W: 8   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 61   GA: 12   GD:  49   Pts: 25  Ppg:  2.5
San Diego... MP:16   W: 9   D: 3   L: 4   GF: 54   GA: 19   GD:  35   Pts: 30  Ppg: 1.88
OC Surf..... MP:12   W: 5   D: 1   L: 6   GF: 31   GA: 27   GD:   4   Pts: 16  Ppg: 1.33
Arsenal..... MP:16   W: 6   D: 3   L: 7   GF: 14   GA: 31   GD: -17   Pts: 21  Ppg: 1.31
Galaxy SD... MP:14   W: 6   D: 0   L: 8   GF: 20   GA: 27   GD:  -7   Pts: 18  Ppg: 1.29
Murrieta.... MP:14   W: 3   D: 4   L: 7   GF: 28   GA: 37   GD:  -9   Pts: 13  Ppg: 0.93
Rebels...... MP:12   W: 3   D: 2   L: 7   GF: 28   GA: 38   GD: -10   Pts: 11  Ppg: 0.92
Nomads...... MP:14   W: 1   D: 2   L:11   GF:  8   GA: 93   GD: -85   Pts:  5  Ppg: 0.36
Chula Vista. MP:16   W: 1   D: 2   L:13   GF: 13   GA: 94   GD: -81   Pts:  5  Ppg: 0.31


----------



## gogo1

Wow, so fast! Thank you so much.


----------



## Toe poke

looks like Albio, Strikers and Surf and the  2 LA teams are off to pretty good start... Any chance they play at the holiday Surf tournament ? Does the DA have a showcase for this age? Will San Diego and LA's teams get a chance to play one another?


----------



## makeyourself

Anyone know which U12 SoCal DA teams are competing at the Generation Adidas Cup in Atlanta this weekend? I figure LAFC and LAG 07 teams are there. I couldn’t find any schedules or scores posted online.


----------



## Kante

Here's standings thru 11/18:


----------



## Toe poke

I saw that the LAFC & LA Galaxy boys were at the ADIDAS NEXT GENERATION over the holiday ...
Any update, information about the games?
Ole posted one of there former players on a social media page.


----------



## makeyourself

Toe poke said:


> I saw that the LAFC & LA Galaxy boys were at the ADIDAS NEXT GENERATION over the holiday ...
> Any update, information about the games?
> Ole posted one of there former players on a social media page.


LAFC beat LAG 2-0. Not sure about their other matches but I know both teams did very well.


----------



## makeyourself

https://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2018/11/26/colorado-rapids-capture-under-12-generation-adidas-cup-championship 

Congrats to the Colorado Rapids U12 squad as they had to beat some fierce competition to win the cup. Great job also to the LAFC and LAG U12 squads as they both had a strong showings. Bright future for this age group!


----------



## StrikerOC

makeyourself said:


> https://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2018/11/26/colorado-rapids-capture-under-12-generation-adidas-cup-championship
> 
> Congrats to the Colorado Rapids U12 squad as they had to beat some fierce competition to win the cup. Great job also to the LAFC and LAG U12 squads as they both had a strong showings. Bright future for this age group!


Are the current U-12 DA going to be effected at all from the recent change?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Yeah, I’m curious about how it affects the 07s.


----------



## makeyourself

Good question. I’m hoping that the current U12 07s get grandfathered into the continuing DA system.


----------



## StrikerOC

makeyourself said:


> Good question. I’m hoping that the current U12 07s get grandfathered into the continuing DA system.


Me as well, I wonder how it will effect '08 kids that are playing up in the DA now?


----------



## *GOBEARGO*

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, I’m curious about how it affects the 07s.


https://www.soccertoday.com/u-s-soccer-development-academy-hands-u-12s-back-to-clubs/


----------



## Kante

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru this last weekend.


----------



## Toe poke

It's break time for DA now, anything on the horizon for the break? Albion Cup, Vegas, any futsal... There seems to be a few teams doing pretty well, if you are just looking at statistics..... Will there ever be an opportunity for the LA teams to play the San Diego teams?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> It's break time for DA now, anything on the horizon for the break? Albion Cup, Vegas, any futsal... There seems to be a few teams doing pretty well, if you are just looking at statistics..... Will there ever be an opportunity for the LA teams to play the San Diego teams?


Some are headed to the https://www.asromausacademy.com/ U-12 Showcase in Lakewood Ranch, FL


----------



## watfly

Toe poke said:


> It's break time for DA now, anything on the horizon for the break? Albion Cup, Vegas, any futsal... There seems to be a few teams doing pretty well, if you are just looking at statistics..... Will there ever be an opportunity for the LA teams to play the San Diego teams?


I know there is at least a couple teams that are playing Albion.  I don't know if they're going to have a DA bracket, or not.


----------



## focomoso

I know a whole bunch of DA teams are entered into the futsal tournament at Urban Futsal this weekend: http://www.urbanfutsal.la/


----------



## Advantage

watfly said:


> I know there is at least a couple teams that are playing Albion.  I don't know if they're going to have a DA bracket, or not.


Legends,FCGS,TFA,rebels and strikers
Are in Albion showcase


----------



## Xman

The whole DA team? 26 players?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Looks like it is just Pateadores and Arsenal in the ROMA U-12 Showcase in FL. 
Looks like they didn't do Prospects Cup this year.


----------



## watfly

Advantage said:


> Legends,FCGS,TFA,rebels and strikers
> Are in Albion showcase


+SDSC, RSL-AZ and Albion, of course.


----------



## gogo1

How was the Albion showcase? Any surprises?


----------



## watfly

gogo1 said:


> How was the Albion showcase? Any surprises?


No surprises. I think teams were a little rusty coming off the break, good efforts though.  Halfs were only 20 minutes for DA (as opposed to 30 min for non-DA) so it was tough for the boys to get into a rhythm.  The usual Robb Field stuff, bad fields (made worse by the rains), bad traffic and games running late. The reffing...lets just say that it was not remotely the quality of the great reffing we've had during the season.


----------



## Toe poke

Are teams able to add to rosters in the DA? There has been quite a break, and lots of tryouts.

Any scuttle butt on any one team or another adding any significant advantage ? I think SD Galaxy had a coaching change.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> Are teams able to add to rosters in the DA? There has been quite a break, and lots of tryouts.
> 
> Any scuttle butt on any one team or another adding any significant advantage ? I think SD Galaxy had a coaching change.


Can add PT players for sure. FT players still capped at 26.


----------



## Kante

here's 07 socal standings thru 1/27/19


----------



## gogo1

Kante, could you update the standings please? Thank you!


----------



## Kante

np. does anyone have the scores for the following:

Arsenal v LA Galaxy
LA Premier v Santa Barbara SC
Albion v Nomads


----------



## RedDevilDad

Kante said:


> np. does anyone have the scores for the following:
> 
> Arsenal v LA Galaxy
> LA Premier v Santa Barbara SC
> Albion v Nomads


Arsenal LAGSD was 0-0 in first game and 1-0 LAGSD in second game.


----------



## Kante

here's standing as of this weekend (2/9 & 2/10). thx to reddevildad for arsenal results.


----------



## gogo1

Almost 6 months has past since the 07 DA season started. The standings are looking pretty stable, especially at the top three teams for both leagues. It will be interesting to see if there will be any change in the standings in the remaining 4 months, and which team will be able to win against the still undefeated LAFC or SD Surf.


----------



## Kante

Here's national rankings for the u12. It's based on results thru Feb 20th, and does not include any modifications for the relative strength/difficulty of each group. For example, the Washington Timbers are probably not better than the LA Galaxy or FC Dallas but they have a better record vs their Oregon group peers and so are ranked higher. Also, the rankings evaluates each club by the total results for both their A and B squads.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Kante said:


> Here's national rankings for the u12. It's based on results thru Feb 20th, and does not include any modifications for the relative strength/difficulty of each group. For example, the Washington Timbers are probably not better than the LA Galaxy or FC Dallas but they have a better record vs their Oregon group peers and so are ranked higher. Also, the rankings evaluates each club by the total results for both their A and B squads.
> 
> View attachment 4032


Very Cool, thanks!


----------



## Kante

2007 SoCal Standings


----------



## jvh007

Kante said:


> 2007 SoCal Standings
> 
> View attachment 4389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390





Kante said:


> 2007 SoCal Standings
> 
> View attachment 4389
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390


When will there be new 2007 SoCal Standings posted and what is the source of this info?


----------



## Kante

jvh007 said:


> When will there be new 2007 SoCal Standings posted and what is the source of this info?


it's posted about every month or so. source is us soccer. 

to get the data, go to this page: http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1

select whatever group you're interested in (LA or SD) from the group pull down

select 9/1 to current date. click apply filter button in the lower right

The displayed results won't have the scores but click the button arrow underneath where it says apply filter and that will download an excel file with all the results for the teams in the group you selected


----------



## Tad Friedman

2019 LA GALAXY CUP is in the books.  Great run for the both LA Galaxy  07 teams!  Thank you to the Galaxy coaches and staff.


----------



## Tad Friedman




----------



## Toe poke

Have to shout out to Zlatan being there Saturday, what class guy to be playful with so many of the youngers. Even a bigger fan NOW. So cool, thank you Zlatan ! I saw A LOT of happy boys.


----------



## Xman

Tad Friedman said:


> 2019 LA GALAXY CUP is in the books.  Great run for the both LA Galaxy  07 teams!  Thank you to the Galaxy coaches and staff.


Who won the 2007 DA group then?
Not too clear in the tournament website


----------



## Tad Friedman

It really was a bit confusing.  finals to decide first and second: semi to decide third and forth: with wins and gd from the game 1-3 to give the rankings. 
so...san diego 1, strikers 2, galaxy 3, pats 4.  With all the parents I have spoken to wishing for a friendly: san diego v galaxy . (both undefeated through all 4 games)
hope that helps....my best guess, not official


----------



## Tad Friedman

Easter Prayers...Once again, a great tournament for Galaxy 07.(and a mixed Galaxy 07/08 team!)


----------



## Ed Ho

Tad is correct.  Surf won the final over Strikers.  Both teams played well and Surf came back from being down 2-0 and 3-1 to win 4-3.  Galaxy won big over Pats in what was the unofficial 3rd place game. Technically everything other than the final was a showcase game.

The confusing thing was that the tournament did a poor job of communicating what was going on.

My 2 cents:
- Surf, Galaxy, and Strikers looked like the top 3 teams.
- those 3 + Pats all won their 3 group stage games vs out of town teams (kudos to Galaxy for bringing in teams across the West and Midwest).
-  Surf and Strikers won their groups because of Goal differential. The other 2 groups were all out of town teams with lower point totals.
- SLSG was a very good team followed by Sporting KC if I had to rank the out of town teams.
- Pats had a really good win 5-2 over SLSG and controlled the game.
- I think everyone would have preferred to have seen a Surf vs Galaxy Showcase vs the final ( primarily because the final and 3rd place were DA teams in the same league that play each other multiple times a year)
- Man City is turning into the best Socal tournament IMO.  In addition to a stacked 05 supergroup (10 MLS DA including LAFC, Atlanta, FC Dallas, there are 5 Liga MX academies and Man City), it’s possible we could see an 07 field that has LAFC, Xolos, Surf, TFA, Galaxy, and a few more MLS + Liga Max squads.  Those are all speculation, but should be a really good tournament.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ed Ho said:


> - Man City is turning into the best Socal tournament IMO.  In addition to a stacked 05 supergroup (10 MLS DA including LAFC, Atlanta, FC Dallas, there are 5 Liga MX academies and Man City), it’s possible we could see an 07 field that has LAFC, Xolos, Surf, TFA, Galaxy, and a few more MLS + Liga Max squads.  Those are all speculation, but should be a really good tournament.


Maverick Travel site for Man City Hotels show that the following DAs have registered their hotels... 
SD Surf, Arsenal and DeAnza Force. 
I assume the Norcal LFC, Heat and Del Sol are in the non-Super group.


----------



## gogo1

Mr. Kante, could you update the standings? Thank you.


----------



## jvh007

RedDevilDad said:


> Maverick Travel site for Man City Hotels show that the following DAs have registered their hotels...
> SD Surf, Arsenal and DeAnza Force.
> I assume the Norcal LFC, Heat and Del Sol are in the non-Super group.


For 2007 DA?


----------



## gogo1

jvh007 said:


> For 2007 DA?


Yes, for 2007 DA.


----------



## Tad Friedman




----------



## Tad Friedman

looking west...


----------



## Tad Friedman

Can't wait!  Tomorrow...LA Galaxy 07 and a 08/07 away against TFA.  Great soccer.  I know my son will be sore!  Always a really tough competitive game.
Good luck to everyone this weekend


----------



## Xman

Keep us posted with the results


----------



## Tad Friedman

Very tough games with every ball contested.  It seemed like Galaxy caught the breaks today.  In the first game, it was a much closer game then the score indicated.  5-0 Galaxy.  The second game went Galaxy's way also. 2-1.  TFA were excellent hosts. The ref was fair. Good luck to all this weekend,

Tad


----------



## Kante

Here's 2007 Standings for LA and SD thru 5/7/19.


----------



## Tad Friedman

Another road trip weekend.  07/08-07 mix. LA Galaxy to Santa Barbra. A little bit of everything...Lightning, rain, then sun  The boys played well with both team bringing home wins. Santa Barbara were great hosts, providing a excellent trainer.  On the way home, caught some waves in Ventura, with dinner at Dukes on Seaward just off the beach.  One of the best "locals" burger joints you will ever stumble on to.  Hope you all had a great Mothers Day.  

Next week...LAFC.  Finger and toes crossed!

Cheers


----------



## StrikerOC

Tad Friedman said:


> Another road trip weekend.  07/08-07 mix. LA Galaxy to Santa Barbra. A little bit of everything...Lightning, rain, then sun  The boys played well with both team bringing home wins. Santa Barbara were great hosts, providing a excellent trainer.  On the way home, caught some waves in Ventura, with dinner at Dukes on Seaward just off the beach.  One of the best "locals" burger joints you will ever stumble on to.  Hope you all had a great Mothers Day.
> 
> Next week...LAFC.  Finger and toes crossed!
> 
> Cheers


Are the '08's always playing with the '07 because they got rid of the academy for U12?


----------



## Tad Friedman

Wish I could answer that one for you.  I have zero idea how they configure the academy.  I am just grateful my son and his old team mate from Galaxy South Bay are rostered each week!  Blissful ignorance on my part?!  

Regards,

T


----------



## focomoso

StrikerOC said:


> Are the '08's always playing with the '07 because they got rid of the academy for U12?


Even before they announced the end of the U12s, U12 had a mix of U12s and U11s (and even the occasional U10). It was the youngest level, so teams took the most talented kids thy could find regardless of age to get them ready. Some clubs (eg LAUFA) would actually field a fully U12 and U11 team. I suspect that next year and going forward, the U13s will have a bunch of U12s playing for the same reasons.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Looks like a great group of teams for Man City Cup!

https://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=72072&GroupID=830515&Gender=Boys&Age=12


----------



## Tad Friedman

Sometimes you are the hammer, sometimes you are the nail.  Galaxy 07/08 has been the hammer for a while.  Today was a rough day for the boys.  They went down fighting but LAFC is a wrecking crew.


----------



## 1dad2boys

Tad Friedman said:


> Sometimes you are the hammer, sometimes you are the nail.  Galaxy 07/08 has been the hammer for a while.  Today was a rough day for the boys.  They went down fighting but LAFC is a wrecking crew.


Score?


----------



## Tad Friedman

game 1 )  5-2
game 2) 2-1
unofficial, i was in Santa Barbara with my daughter.  Outrigger race at Leadbetter Beach. So this was via texts from parents.  Got a bit of a blow by blow. LAFC had a strong day VS Galaxy.


----------



## Toe poke

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Looks like a great group of teams for Man City Cup!
> 
> https://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=72072&GroupID=830515&Gender=Boys&Age=12


Lots of good football in this age group. NYCFC looks good, great ball and spacing movement on the pitch. Bracket B looks ( statistically) to have been a strong group,


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> Lots of good football in this age group. NYCFC looks good, great ball and spacing movement on the pitch. Bracket B looks ( statistically) to have been a strong group,


Quakes, LAFC and TFA look the strongest to me. NYCFC and SD Surf looked good as well. KC and Xolos looked ok, OC Surf, FCGS, Murrieta, and Solar struggled but had their rare moments. Arsenal couldn’t attack and got slaughtered in Bracket B. I heard the SF team was good and feel like, what I saw of Strikers, they didn’t play to their potential.


----------



## makeyourself

RedDevilDad said:


> Quakes, LAFC and TFA look the strongest to me. NYCFC and SD Surf looked good as well. KC and Xolos looked ok, OC Surf, FCGS, Murrieta, and Solar struggled but had their rare moments. Arsenal couldn’t attack and got slaughtered in Bracket B. I heard the SF team was good and feel like, what I saw of Strikers, they didn’t play to their potential.


Anybody have any feedback on the LAFC vs SURF semi at Mancity? I just saw the scoreline. Hats off to both teams for making it this far in a stacked supergroup.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Arsenal couldn’t attack and got slaughtered in Bracket B.


Curious choice for the top flight since they were near the bottom of DA league.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> Curious choice for the top flight since they were near the bottom of DA league.


Shh. You’re going to make the conspiracy theorists start ranting against Michelle Chesters/Romero. Lol.


----------



## Zacrob

makeyourself said:


> Anybody have any feedback on the LAFC vs SURF semi at Mancity? I just saw the scoreline. Hats off to both teams for making it this far in a stacked supergroup.


I was at the game and although Surf put up a good fight for the first ten minutes, the final score was indicative of the entire game. LAFC was fairly dominant on both sides of the ball. We will see how they do against TFA tomorrow.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Shh. You’re going to make the conspiracy theorists start ranting against Michelle Chesters/Romero. Lol.


Oh sorry, then I shouldn't say anything about the fact that  the 07 Surf affiliates finished 0-1-5 and were outscored 21-3...or that the "Super Group" 08,07 and 06 Surf affiliates finished a combined 1-1-16 and were outscored 70-14 with the only win against a SD Surf team.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> Oh sorry, then I shouldn't say anything about the fact that  the 07 Surf affiliates finished 0-1-5 and were outscored 21-3...or that the "Super Group" 08,07 and 06 Surf affiliates finished a combined 1-1-16 and were outscored 70-14 with the only win against a SD Surf team.


Bro. Forget Surf’s results. Is it just me or does every team have a kid named Connor, Tucker, Hunter or Ryder?  Is that a Surf requirement?


----------



## jvh007

TFA is the big winner for Man City EVERY team they have is either in the Finals or in the semi's with the Finals match yet to be determined.


----------



## RedDevilDad

jvh007 said:


> TFA is the big winner for Man City EVERY team they have is either in the Finals or in the semi's with the Finals match yet to be determined.


TFA’s 07 team is scary good... especially considering they start so slow, but once they wake up... man.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

I’ve watched and played (at least my 3 boys have) against TFA  for the past 15 years.  By far the most consistent quality program around.  If I didn’t live so far away, I would love to have been a part of their program.


----------



## nbean3

LAFC 07s won the Super Group 3-0


----------



## RedDevilDad

30 Goals scored. 1 goal against. 
Wow


----------



## Frank

RedDevilDad said:


> 30 Goals scored. 1 goal against.
> Wow


Congrats LAFC Coach Rus


----------



## Tad Friedman

My sons team has played both TFA and LAFC with varying degrees of success.  Both great programs. One final game to the Season. Where did the season go? Now the waiting game to see if he gets re-signed. I think this will be my sons first real complete break in years.  Lots oof surfing, and ocean swimming. Like all of our boys...one giant bruise.
Have a great break and hope to see you all next season

T


----------



## Tad Friedman

Tad Friedman said:


> My sons team has played both TFA and LAFC with varying degrees of success.  Both great programs. One final game to the Season. Where did the season go? Now the waiting game to see if he gets re-signed. I think this will be my sons first real complete break in years.  Lots oof surfing, and ocean swimming. Like all of our boys...one giant bruise.
> Have a great break and hope to see you all next season
> 
> T


----------



## Xman

RedDevilDad said:


> Bro. Forget Surf’s results. Is it just me or does every team have a kid named Connor, Tucker, Hunter or Ryder?  Is that a Surf requirement?


Can we just talk about soccer please


----------



## RedDevilDad

Xman said:


> Can we just talk about soccer please


just a joke.


----------



## gogo1

So the Boys DA 07 season has officially ended. We had the Manchester City Cup in Oceanside, the TFA Cup (Copa America) in Westminister last weekend, and this week there will be the SuperCopa in Dallas. How was this season for Socal DA 07? Any interesting thoughts for LA league and SD league? Which teams are the big winners (or sadly the opposite)? What can we expect during the off season? Which teams are to be watched for 2020 season?


----------



## RedDevilDad

In the IE, rumors are that Murrieta Surf has infighting over fees going up. Arsenal should improve as their DOC took over the 07s. Heard there are rumblings at Legends. Hector is back coaching 06s and rumored to bring some talent so figure that will draw attention to FCGS. Will it improve their 07 group? 

(Just rumors before some Surf affiliate parent gets mad at me. Lol)

The usual round of “we’ll grace you with our talent if you pay our fees, gas and expenses” ODP kids circulating through various tryouts. 
Probably a few shuffle between but I don’t predict major changes in players.


----------



## focomoso

Do we have the final standings for the 07s?


----------



## Kante

RedDevilDad said:


> In the IE, rumors are that Murrieta Surf has infighting over fees going up. Arsenal should improve as their DOC took over the 07s. Heard there are rumblings at Legends. Hector is back coaching 06s and rumored to bring some talent so figure that will draw attention to FCGS. Will it improve their 07 group?
> 
> (Just rumors before some Surf affiliate parent gets mad at me. Lol)
> 
> The usual round of “we’ll grace you with our talent if you pay our fees, gas and expenses” ODP kids circulating through various tryouts.
> Probably a few shuffle between but I don’t predict major changes in players.


question on the legends. the 05 coach did a solid job improving that 05 team over time, but didn't see the same kind of improvement/performance from the other Legends teams. any thoughts on why?


----------



## Tad Friedman

My favorite part of the game.. The boys come together in prayer for the team, their opponents and for (of course) victory.
A couple of more practices and brake time.  Summer is here.  I am not sure about all of you, but I know that after 11 months my son is ready for a bit of a break.  I know after a week or two he will want to get his foot back on the ball.  Big changes.  11v 11, full field and a number 5 ball. We have been really blessed. More wins then losses, great parents and coaches who want to teach our kids the beautiful game.  A couple of our kids had gotten a bit busted up and are in our prayers.  My son ended up in the ER this season and spent a couple of weeks with the trainer but ended the season strong and healthy.   Hope you all have a great break, a better summer and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## focomoso

Tad Friedman said:


> My favorite part of the game.. The boys come together in prayer for the team, their opponents and for (of course) victory.
> A couple of more practices and brake time.  Summer is here.  I am not sure about all of you, but I know that after 11 months my son is ready for a bit of a break.  I know after a week or two he will want to get his foot back on the ball.  Big changes.  11v 11, full field and a number 5 ball. We have been really blessed. More wins then losses, great parents and coaches who want to teach our kids the beautiful game.  A couple of our kids had gotten a bit busted up and are in our prayers.  My son ended up in the ER this season and spent a couple of weeks with the trainer but ended the season strong and healthy.   Hope you all have a great break, a better summer and hope to see you all soon.


Do the kids really pray before games?


----------



## Tad Friedman

Yes.. this is a spontaneous moment of worship started by the boys.  Lots of different backgrounds coming together praying in their own way.  I have asked my son about what they pray for...A good game, good health for BOTH teams, and as I mentioned in my earlier post...a little help with the outcome.
The circle breaks up with a three count then GALAXY!


----------



## focomoso

Tad Friedman said:


> Yes.. this is a spontaneous moment of worship started by the boys.  Lots of different backgrounds coming together praying in their own way.  I have asked my son about what they pray for...A good game, good health for BOTH teams, and as I mentioned in my earlier post...a little help with the outcome.
> The circle breaks up with a three count then GALAXY!


Do you think this might make non-religious kids feel uncomfortable? They either have to pretend to pray or stand out as not praying.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> Do you think this might make non-religious kids feel uncomfortable? They either have to pretend to pray or stand out as not praying.


Do you think not doing this might make religious kids feel uncomfortable?  They either have to pretend to not pray or stand out as praying.

Just saying... the idea of "let's all make each comfortable means I can't be me" is a logical fallacy.  What if we teach religious kids to treat non-religious kids with respect and what if we teach non-religious kids to treat religious kids with respect?  Then... no one is uncomfortable.  Rather than one side get their way at the expense of the free expression of another side...



Xman said:


> Can we just talk about soccer please


lol


----------



## espola

RedDevilDad said:


> Do you think not doing this might make religious kids feel uncomfortable?  They either have to pretend to not pray or stand out as praying.
> 
> Just saying... the idea of "let's all make each comfortable means I can't be me" is a logical fallacy.  What if we teach religious kids to treat non-religious kids with respect and what if we teach non-religious kids to treat religious kids with respect?  Then... no one is uncomfortable.  Rather than one side get their way at the expense of the free expression of another side...
> 
> 
> lol


Nonsense.


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Just saying... the idea of "let's all make each comfortable means I can't be me" is a logical fallacy.  What if we teach religious kids to treat non-religious kids with respect and what if we teach non-religious kids to treat religious kids with respect?  Then... no one is uncomfortable.  Rather than one side get their way at the expense of the free expression of another side...


Your kid is free to "be me". The issue is when he (or his teammates) assume that others want to be the same. Someone saying a personal prayer is one thing, but as soon as the kids huddle up to pray, the assumption is that prayer is the norm. A non religious kid has to either stand out for not praying or pretend to pray. That's... unhealthy. 

It sounds as if the kids are sensitive to there being different ways to pray: "Lots of different backgrounds coming together praying in their own way..." which is great. It means they get that there might be kids in the group who have different beliefs than they do. I don't think anyone would feel comfortable if they all said the Lord's Prayer, for example, or a specific prayer from a specific sect or other religion entirely. Why? Because that would be forcing one specific religious belief on kids who might not hold that belief. But the fact that they have group prayer at all is doing the same for non religious kids.

Just something to think about as you help your kid navigate the world.


----------



## watfly

focomoso said:


> Do you think this might make non-religious kids feel uncomfortable? They either have to pretend to pray or stand out as not praying.





RedDevilDad said:


> Do you think not doing this might make religious kids feel uncomfortable?  They either have to pretend to not pray or stand out as praying.
> 
> Just saying... the idea of "let's all make each comfortable means I can't be me" is a logical fallacy.  What if we teach religious kids to treat non-religious kids with respect and what if we teach non-religious kids to treat religious kids with respect?  Then... no one is uncomfortable.  Rather than one side get their way at the expense of the free expression of another side...


This is a hot potato subject and a tangent from soccer but against my better judgement I will indulge.  First off, I respect everyone's opinion on this matter.

I'm not religious in the slightest, but I don't have much of a problem with the "praying" as described by Tad.  If it was being directed by the coach I would probably have a huge problem with it.   However, if its spontaneous with the kids, it seems like its bonding moment for the kids and I like the positive message of being concerned for the health of both teams.  On the other hand, if there is a higher power, I seriously doubt they care who wins a youth soccer game.  To me, regardless of the name its done in, "prayer" doesn't have to be inherently religious but can just be personal expression of a positive message.

Oftentimes, we are quick to complain (including myself) about something with youth soccer, particularly as it comes to the concept of "fairness".  Instead of complaining I think we should consider making the issue a teachable moment for our kids.  If its my kid I would ask him if he was uncomfortable (likely not) and just let him know that belief in a supreme being is complicated and that he has many years to figure that out.  Your teammates are just trying to send a positive message and by praying with them your not committing to a belief in God.  If I was religious, I would probably tell my kid to be considerate of others and maybe find another way to express a positive message without bringing in the name of a deity.

Kids get excluded in all sorts of ways.  Our team last year had kids (fueled by their parents) tell other kids that they suck and didn't belong on the team.  Fortunately, my son wasn't involved on either side.  Praying seems quite pleasant compared to some of the alternatives.


----------



## cabcon

Kante said:


> question on the legends. the 05 coach did a solid job improving that 05 team over time, but didn't see the same kind of improvement/performance from the other Legends teams. any thoughts on why?


The 05 coaching style is different from the 07's. Lots of discrepancies between what the coaches want to do and what the DA is asking for. The 07 team relied heavily on pounding the ball forward and hardly played a possession game, building from the back. It was obvious that there was a huge separation from the "A" team and the "B" team and thus evident when they played. The "A" team would get coached (mostly during big games ie, Galaxy, TFA, LAFC) then for the "B" team, well that's when the coach would sit out and just watch. Noticeably different approaches to both teams. If a kid did well enough and got to play with the "A" team from the "B" team, there was absolutely no chemistry and the struggles were evident. That I believe has to do with the coaching during the week, constant separation and it showed. There was only a few times that the team was truly divided into two equal groups. Not much progress there.


----------



## RedDevilDad

So, I've been setting up a bunch of 07 DA friendlies over the summer.  LA teams vs SD teams.  Starting July 27th.  I'm curious to see how it pans out.  Legends, Pats, Albion, Rebels, Arsenal, OC Surf and LA Premier have all either committed or in progress of working on dates.


----------



## Kante

here's end of season u12 national ranking. it's based on Points per Game, Goal Differential per Game, Goals Scored per Game and Goals Allowed per Game, and only includes USSDA matches (i.e. no tournament results). Also, the ranking does not account for the relative strength of the different geos i.e. there could be a highly ranked team that played in a relatively weak geo (e.g., CO Rapids). 

As an fyi, there are 152 teams listed below but there are 153 u12 clubs listed on the USSDA website. Consolidated the two crossfire premier squad (I and II) results into one team below for ranking purposes while the USSDA site, for some reason, calls them out as separate team.

SoCal teams are highlighted in yellow. And btw, if you get a minute, would appreciate your feedback to this survey here about posts for next season: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/...r-the-new-season-please-pick-the-top-3.17573/


----------



## RedDevilDad

Kante said:


> here's end of season u12 national ranking.


At least, Sporting KC is missing...  any others?


----------



## Kante

RedDevilDad said:


> At least, Sporting KC is missing...  any others?


Thanks for the heads-up. Double-checked and SKC didn't have a u12 competing in the u12 DA season. No others missing.


----------



## Toe poke

Question for the informed....... This 07 DA group is the age of that Jr World Cup tournament??? Is that tournament still happening and I think the winning team is somehow compensated with trip to Japan, correct? 
Anyone have information on this one?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> Question for the informed....... This 07 DA group is the age of that Jr World Cup tournament??? Is that tournament still happening and I think the winning team is somehow compensated with trip to Japan, correct?
> Anyone have information on this one?


I was told that there would be u12 world challenge bracket for the 07s at the West Coast classic in Irvine. I heard the trip experience was very poor and we opted to pass on the event. I was also concerned at how long it took them to settle on it. First, the event was on. Then it was off and then it was a bracket within another existing event. Eh. 

Here’s what I was told:



			
				info@soltilo.us said:
			
		

> This year we are running the U12 World Challenge in partnership with OC Surf, so it will be a part of the OC Surf Summer Tournament (West Coast Classic).
> 
> 2019 West Coast Classic (Hosted by OC Surf) -- August 10-11, 2019
> http://ocsurfsoccer.com/west-coast-classic/
> Tournament Contact Persons: Kathleen Deane Kathleen@westcoastfc.net and ncucuk@ocsurfsoccer.com
> 
> You will just need to register for the tournament and let them know you want to participate in the U12 World Challenge Group.
> Feel free to contact Kathleen and Nick prior to registering if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian
> <info@soltilo.us


----------



## watfly

When do schedules come out for fall?  I can't recall from last year.


----------



## RedDevilDad

US Soccer Development Academy said:


> *
> 2019-20 Scheduling Webinar*
> 
> On *Thursday, July 25th at 12:00pmET/ 11:00amCT/ 10:00amMT/ 9:00amPT* we will be hosting a scheduling webinar to go over all of the information you will need pertaining to scheduling. At the conclusion of the webinar, we will open the collaborative scheduler which will allow your club to enter times and locations for your home games as well as make date modifications to your schedule with approval from your opponent and the Academy. The re-schedule period will be *Thursday, July 25 – Wednesday, August 14. *After this reschedule period, fixtures should not be rescheduled for any reasons except inclement weather. Until this webinar concludes, schedule requests should not be submitted to the Academy and the collaborative scheduler will be turned off.
> 
> All clubs are required to attend this webinar. You can join the scheduling webinar by clicking here. Though you shouldn’t need it, the event password is “DA2019.”
> 
> *Girls Schedule Update*
> 
> The 2019-20 Girls regular season schedule has been posted to our website and is now available on the Schedule/Results page. Your schedule will become available on your team pages when those are turned over from the 2018-19 season to the 2019-20 season later this month. Your regular season schedules do not have any games scheduled on the weekends of September 28-29 and October 12-13. These weekends are reserved for Cup games that will be added in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Boys Schedule Update*
> 
> We are in the process of finalizing the 2019-20 Boys regular season and Cup schedules. We anticipate all schedules being released before the end of July. The U-15, U-16/17, and U-18/19 schedules will likely be posted a couple of days before the U-13 and U-14 schedules. As discussed in June at the Academy meeting, we are utilizing a new scheduling format for U-18/19 this season, which is taking a bit more time to finalize. We recognize the urgency in getting these schedules released and appreciate your understanding. Please note that after receiving your feedback, we will not be scheduling any Academy games the weekend of August 24th. Games will begin as early as August 31st.
> .


----------



## RedDevilDad

How's everyone feeling going into the 19-20 season?
I've seen a few of the teams play.
LAG: Did they reload after several players left?  
LAUFA: I think they snagged some transfers
FCGS: Definitely improved. Picked up some good Legends and a few others. 
Legends: looks like they took some LAG kids. But rumors of discontent amongst parents... granted they had an epic Scotland trip in there.
Arsenal FC: Added one or two but doesn't look strong. Slaughtered by FCGS. 
Murrieta Surf: Haven't heard of any upgrades or new additions.  
OC Surf: Looked solid, improved
LAFC: Sounds like they kept most of their top players. 

That's all I've seen or heard this summer.


----------



## watfly

In regards to San Diego, this is what I'm hearing through the 07 rumor grapevine.  Most of this is 2nd and 3rd hand accounts so please take it with a huge grain of salt as I don't know the validity of some of this info. (please correct me if any of this info is wrong)

LAGSD:  Heard that they don't have a full roster yet.  May be the case since they advertised tryouts again a number of weeks ago.  Heard they may be actively recruiting players from other teams and asking back players they originally "cut".
Surf: Heard they lost a few, know they added at least one strong player from Albion.  Heard they may be actively recruiting from other SD clubs, which I believe is SOP for Surf.  Should still be an excellent team but does loss to Legends at WCC portend anything?
SDSC: Added 3 players from Rebels and kept core of team.  From an individual player standpoint they should have more depth.  Should be improved, but team drama could be an issue.
Albion:  Not aware of their changes other than player that went to Surf.  Already had a lot of depth, should be comparable to last year.  New coach that players/parents seem to feel is an improvement.
Nomads:  Turned over bulk of the roster primarily with kids from all the above clubs.  Much improved, but work in progress.
Chula Vista: No clue.  Affiliation with DV7 will have some impact.  Hopefully they will be improved for the benefit of the league.
AZ Clubs: ?

I suspect their are still some significant changes to come for some teams.  I don't think were going to get a true sense for the quality of the teams until April, at which point there will only be a month left in the season and then the process starts all over again.  If I had to put money on it I would say Strikers will be the top team in the SD league.  I've always been impressed by their coaching and play.  Lets hope that all the teams show improvement, that the games are competitive and we see some attractive soccer.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> In regards to San Diego.


I think LAGSD is set.  Had a friend sign there last week and he said had full team.  I know LAGSD 07s have games and are playing Albion (I believe) this weekend and working on a scrimmage against Legends the following.
SDSC- saw them play twice in July.  Much improved and yeah, had new players.  Very good team.
Saw Real AZ at Surf Cup.  Praying that they're not as bad as it seemed. 
Murrieta Surf- Same ole, same ole.  Stoke City-esque.  Curious how the large field affects their style of play.
Arsenal- added a few players and the DOC took over team.  Changing coaches and thus formations got them commandingly to the Surf Cup Final to lose in PKs.  granted in Middle bracket of 3.  I heard they lost big to a FCGS recruit team but play Legends this weekend. May give a frame of reference against Surf on how both play against Legends.

Re: LA
FCGS added some LAG and Legends talent.
TFA got a few from LAG and LAUFA
LAUFA for some from LA Premier.
Sounds like LA is a lot more re-shuffling than SD.


----------



## futbol10

RedDevilDad said:


> I think LAGSD is set.  Had a friend sign there last week and he said had full team.  I know LAGSD 07s have games and are playing Albion (I believe) this weekend and working on a scrimmage against Legends the following.
> SDSC- saw them play twice in July.  Much improved and yeah, had new players.  Very good team.
> Saw Real AZ at Surf Cup.  Praying that they're not as bad as it seemed.
> Murrieta Surf- Same ole, same ole.  Stoke City-esque.  Curious how the large field affects their style of play.
> Arsenal- added a few players and the DOC took over team.  Changing coaches and thus formations got them commandingly to the Surf Cup Final to lose in PKs.  granted in Middle bracket of 3.  I heard they lost big to a FCGS recruit team but play Legends this weekend. May give a frame of reference against Surf on how both play against Legends.
> 
> Re: LA
> FCGS added some LAG and Legends talent.
> TFA got a few from LAG and LAUFA
> LAUFA for some from LA Premier.
> Sounds like LA is a lot more re-shuffling than SD.


RSL-AZ DA was not at Surf Cup, that was the ECNL team. There were no FT DA players at Surf. DA hasn't played since Man City (mixed results there, beat Sporting KC and San Jose Earthquakes, tied Real So Cal and Strikers, lost to LAFC and NYCFC). They have 3 friendlies this weekend against LAUFA, LAFC, and SDSC.
Del Sol DA hasn't played since Cerritos, which they won that tournament beating LAUFA DA in the final (2-1), 5 wins 0 losses there (16 GF, 4 GA).
Both teams should be competitive in the SD division.


----------



## whatithink

RedDevilDad said:


> Saw Real AZ at Surf Cup.  Praying that they're not as bad as it seemed.


AZ teams at Surf may have started practice after the summer break 2-3 weeks prior. That's in 100+ heat, and maybe got a scrimmage or 2 in against other teams playing Surf also. In short, they are in pre-season mode at best. The RSL-AZ 07 team in the "best of the best" bracket are labeled their ECNL team, so not the DA one. ECNL is the second team.

Both the RSL & DelSol AZ teams are basically new this year built from ID dates and pulling kids from multiple clubs, so they will be a work in progress I'd expect with the coaches looking to impose a style standard at odds with what half the kids have played up to now (coming from multiple clubs). They have talent but it'll take until Spring to see how that's gelling.


----------



## watfly

watfly said:


> LAGSD:  Heard that they don't have a full roster yet.  May be the case since they advertised tryouts again a number of weeks ago.  Heard they may be actively recruiting players from other teams and asking back players they originally "cut".


I heard that two players just moved from SDSC to LAGSD.  I don't think it will be a huge impact for either team.


----------



## makeyourself

I know there have been 07 DA scrimmages throughout SoCal the last few weekends. Anyone have any commentary for any matches they’ve watched or heard about?


----------



## watfly

makeyourself said:


> I know there have been 07 DA scrimmages throughout SoCal the last few weekends. Anyone have any commentary for any matches they’ve watched or heard about?


I heard from the SDSC side that they beat LAUFA and RSL AZ and lost to LAFC 3-0 last weekend. I heard no other details.


----------



## RedDevilDad

SDSC also dominated FCGS who in my opinion, may be better than Legends with LA Premier being the weakest of those 3 LA teams.


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> SDSC also dominated FCGS who in my opinion, may be better than Legends with LA Premier being the weakest of those 3 LA teams.


Sweet, first time all year I've been right, lol.  SDSC starting out strong with a solid win over Surf. 
FCGS beat LAG 2-1. 
Heard that Strikers hosted Murrieta Surf but forgot to include refs in the party... so that ended up being a scrimmage. Man, that would be annoying.  Happened in Chula Vista to us a few years ago.  Ug.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Sweet, first time all year I've been right, lol.  SDSC starting out strong with a solid win over Surf.
> FCGS beat LAG 2-1.
> Heard that Strikers hosted Murrieta Surf but forgot to include refs in the party... so that ended up being a scrimmage. Man, that would be annoying.  Happened in Chula Vista to us a few years ago.  Ug.


Yikes, that sucks, particularly for the Murrieta families.  That's inexcusable for that to happen.  DA rules state that USSF is responsible for assigning the referees, so unless that has changed, Strikers are not to blame.  If Strikers are to blame then the makeup game should be on Murrieta's home turf.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> Strikers are not to blame.


Bro, it is club soccer.  We always blame everyone but ourselves.  Duh.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> DA rules state that USSF is responsible for assigning the referees, so unless that has changed, Strikers are not to blame.


Yes, that is correct.  USSF to blame.  
To fully throw Chula Vista under the bus, our issue was they had no trainer... which is on the club to provide.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> To fully throw Chula Vista under the bus, our issue was they had no trainer... which is on the club to provide.


Our issue was figuring out how to play in 4" dense grass last year.  They used it to their advantage, we were down 3-1 at half but managed to adjust 2nd half and win 8-3.

Nice to see CV get a win over LAGSD.  Hopefully they've improved...I think LAGSD has some work to do as they were late to fill out a roster.  LAGSD should improve as the season progresses.


----------



## KR16

RedDevilDad said:


> Sweet, first time all year I've been right, lol.  SDSC starting out strong with a solid win over Surf.
> FCGS beat LAG 2-1.
> Heard that Strikers hosted Murrieta Surf but forgot to include refs in the party... so that ended up being a scrimmage. Man, that would be annoying.  Happened in Chula Vista to us a few years ago.  Ug.


Correction Murrieta hosted not Strikers.  It was Murrieta Surf’s home game.


----------



## Kante

Here's the inaugural predicts for the 07s. But first some user guide stuff...

The algo producing the predicts is leveraging data from last season. So, if teams added or lost players, this will affect accuracy. Also, if a club had a strong "A" but a really weak "B" team last year in u12s, that also will affect accuracy. Last, because each club had two teams of u12 players that played on half field for 60 minutes, the results from last season may not be predictive at all now that the clubs have gone to one team of u13 players (i.e. some kids starting to hit puberty) playing on a full field for 70 minutes.

The biggest goal of the predicts is to give families, coaches and teams a gauge of how they're doing over time. The predicts enable teams to compete against themselves and their past tendencies - are they getting worse or better on defense or offense over time i.e. are they developing - rather than focusing on whether or not did their team win or lose the match.  

For those folks new to the predicts, have been doing these for a bit for the 04s, 05s and 06s. Typically, after about ten games or so, the predicts will dial in to about ~80% accuracy. Occasionally, the predicts will be shockingly accurate and occasionally, the predict accuracy will, uh, "revert to the mean." 

If there are questions about how the algo is put together or the purpose or goal of this, please ping over. 

Here's predicts (home team is listed first; LA matches are listed first and SD matches follow):

*Los Angeles:*
LA Galaxy 2 vs LA Surf 4
_LA Galaxy lost last week at home to FC Golden State. Surprising, but, from reading the boards, sounds like FCG added a number of new players and Galaxy may have lost a couple. _

_An item to point out is that typically, LA Galaxy teams have a disproportionately significant home field advantage in Carson, so the loss at home to FCG is particularly notable. LAG also has gone through major coaching and staff changes in the last 3-4 months, and this always seems to affect clubs. _

_For reference, LA Surf was previously LA Premier._

LAFC 2 vs TFA 2 - *match to watch*
_The algo says this match will be decided by how well each team's defensive line holds up over the course of the game. Looking at the numbers, if either team gets an early goal that could tip momentum and lead to a lopsided win. __Lots of interclub rivalry going on from the older age group teams that should carry down to the 07s. Should be fun to watch._

LAUFA 4 vs Pateadores 2
_Pats had a surprising loss at home to Santa Barbara SC last week to start the season. Also, LAUFA teams tend to do particularly well playing at home. Will be interesting to see how each team does this week. _

Legends 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2
_Against TFA last week in a chippy match (four yellows), Ventura kept it close for most of the match (was tied 1-1 until the last 10 minutes). Would expect Ventura to outperform the algo this weekend but wild card is the travel down to Legends to play in Riverside._

Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real SoCal 4
_Santa Barbara had a surprising result, given trends from last year, against the Pats last weekend. On the other side of the ball, RSC was trending up most of last season, and with entirely the same team, would assume those trends would continue. But, there may be another surprise here with Santa Barbara playing at home and maybe taking a step up from last year's trend lines._

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 vs Murrieta Surf 3
_Result should be a continuation of last season's trends._

OC Surf 1 vs Strikers 5
_Same as above. _

San Diego Surf 10 vs Chula Vista 0

Nomads 0 vs LAGSD 3

San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 2 - *match to watch*
_It looks like - based on last year's results - that there are a number of particularly strong 07 teams in SD this year including the Strikers, SD Surf, Albion, and, maybe, San Diego SC. _
_
After the January last season, SDSC showed significant improvement while Albion was strong from day one. Last season, Albion won the match-ups in aggregate 24-8, but this include a 10-1 blow-out. Key will be to see if SDSC's D can keep Albion's offense under control. Should be a fun match to watch. _


----------



## watfly

*Based on the little that I know I guess the following:*

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 vs Murrieta Surf 3
_Result should be a continuation of last season's trends.
I think Arsenal is improved.  Might be closer in score._

OC Surf 1 vs Strikers 5
_Same as above. 
Probably in the ballpark_

San Diego Surf 10 vs Chula Vista 0
CV is improved while Surf may not be quite as strong as last year.  I don't think the blowout will be this big.

Nomads 0 vs LAGSD 3
Anything can happen in this game.  Nomads is improved and LAGSD has had a tough start.

San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 2 - *match to watch*
_It looks like - based on last year's results - that there are a number of particularly strong 07 teams in SD this year including the Strikers, SD Surf, Albion, and, maybe, San Diego SC.   Agree, match to watch.  I think SDSC will take this one._


----------



## RedDevilDad

Wow. You think Arsenal will score a goal?!? 
Match last year’s total in the first game?!? 
Lol
Joke...
I am curious though about Murrieta. Their Stoke City kickball style may not translate to the big pitch. That game will be interesting to me. 

SDSC v Albion will be very interesting. 
I’m not convinced on Strikers yet and disappointed in Surf. 
I agree that LAG has weakened and think that LA Surf could draw there. 
What’s with the hate on Chula Vista? 10? Wow. Savage. Lol.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta Surf 1-0 over Arsenal. 
What I heard: Surf had 2 shots on target, both saved.  Goal came off the back of an Arsenal defender's head from Surf's second of two corners.  Arsenal had 10 shots on target and controlled possession.  Both teams did things well.  
What I know: Murrieta beat Arsenal like 8-1 to end last year... and now they only win 1-0 on an own goal.  That's interesting to me... 

A friend whose kid plays for Surf said it was a "smash and grab that Surf didn't deserve to win." 
A friend with Arsenal said Arsenal over ran Surf but struggled to finish.  Said, the encouraging thing was we [Arsenal] had a set game plan and style and were able to execute it, just couldn't finish. 
That's interesting to me.  I've always been a fan of Arsenal's DOC who is apparently now coaching their 07s.  

LAGSD beat Nomads 4-1.  LAGSD shows signs of individual skill while struggling to come together as a team.  LAGSD face SDSC next week. 
Nomads seemed slow and goals came easily off pressuring them high and fast or just being able to connect around them. 
I think the LAGSD v. SDSC game will be a good one to watch to see if LAGSD is improving. I still like that SDSC team as the strongest San Diego team.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Heard Strikers beat OC Surf 1-0.  I think Strikers has declined... probably because they cut my friend's kid. lol 
Surf 4-0 over CV, not much can be read from that one if Chula Vista is poor.  I'd like to see Strikers v Surf next week.  Last year, those two were neck and neck.


----------



## Ed Ho

RedDevilDad said:


> Heard Strikers beat OC Surf 1-0.  I think Strikers has declined... probably because they cut my friend's kid. lol
> Surf 4-0 over CV, not much can be read from that one if Chula Vista is poor.  I'd like to see Strikers v Surf next week.  Last year, those two were neck and neck.


Any update on LA area scores?  Insight?


----------



## Zacrob

Ed Ho said:


> Any update on LA area scores?  Insight?


I heard that LAG lost to LA Surf (LA Premier) 3-1 but not 100% positive on the score. 

LAFC beat TFA 8-1.


----------



## 3leches

Zacrob said:


> I heard that LAG lost to LA Surf (LA Premier) 3-1 but not 100% positive on the score.
> 
> LAFC beat TFA 8-1.


LAG lost either 3-1 or 3-2.. but they didn’t play well and will lose many games if C keeps coaching.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone at US5? DA kids only playing 5v5.  
Strikers, Lag, TFA, LAUFA, Pats, OC surf, Arsenal and LAFC represented.


----------



## Kante

*Here's predicts vs actual for this last weekend (9/7/19). *As a reminder, the predicts below are an experiment based on last season's u12 data. Lots of things changed from last year. Field size. Kid size. Going to 11v1  etc. Accuracy will get better as there is more 2019-20 data. (By the way, lots of good commentary above. Very cool.)

*Los Angeles:*
predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs LA Surf 4 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs LA Surf 3*
Sounds like LAG didn't play well. Any other commentary or more details here?

predict: LAFC 2 vs TFA 2 .* Actuals: LAFC 8 vs TFA 1 (thx Zacrob!)*
will completely reboot algo after this one. Any commentary/details on how it went so terribly wrong for TFA?

predict: LAUFA 4 vs Pateadores 2 *Actuals: LAUFA 4 vs Pateadores 4*
Good on LAUFA for a solid start to season. Pats have some work to do defensively. Will be interesting to look at Pats roster vs last year as see what changed. Would have thought they would be stronger this year. Any other commentary or more details here? 

predict: Legends 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2 *Actuals:* *Legends 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2*
Solid away performance by Ventura. Any other commentary or more details here? 

predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real SoCal 4 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs Real SoCal 3*
Santa Barbara reverted to their mean against RSC. Also, this match confirms that Pats are not as strong as last year. Any other commentary or more details here? 

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 1 vs Murrieta Surf 3. *Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs Murrieta Surf 1*
Looks like a decent enough game with the goal coming late in the 2nd half. 

Here's wom commentary from RedDevilDad (thx!): _"__What I heard: Surf had 2 shots on target, both saved. Goal came off the back of an Arsenal defender's head from Surf's second of two corners. Arsenal had 10 shots on target and controlled possession. Both teams did things well.What I know: Murrieta beat Arsenal like 8-1 to end last year... and now they only win 1-0 on an own goal. That's interesting to me... A friend whose kid plays for Surf said it was a 'smash and grab that Surf didn't deserve to win. 'A friend with Arsenal said Arsenal over ran Surf but struggled to finish. Said, the encouraging thing was we [Arsenal] had a set game plan and style and were able to execute it, just couldn't finish. That's interesting to me. I've always been a fan of Arsenal's DOC who is apparently now coaching their 07s."_

Agreed on yoy improvement by Arsenal being interesting. Good on them.

predict: OC Surf 1 vs Strikers 5. *Actuals: OC Surf 0 vs Strikers 1*
will recalibrate algo on this one. seems like Strikers declined. Any addt'l commentary or details here?

predict: San Diego Surf 10 vs Chula Vista 0. *Actuals: San Diego Surf 4 vs Chula Vista 0*
CV kept it a lot closer than expected. Was only 2-0 at half, plus SD Surf had three yellows (none for CV). So CV was doing something right to frustrate SD Surf. Any addt'l commentary or details here?

predict: Nomads 0 vs LAGSD 3. *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 4*

predict: San Diego SC 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: San Diego SC 6 vs Albion 1*
well, Bob's your uncle... SDSC announced that they came to play in 2019-20 with a strong showing over Albion last week and a good win over SD Surf the week before. Next week's match against LAGSD may be one to watch. For SDSC, DR went for five goals against Albion and two against SD Surf.


----------



## Zacrob

Final score for LAFC vs TFA was pretty indicative of gameplay.  LAFC was dominant throughout although they only led 2-1 at half. LAFC missed a lot of chances and a PK in the first half.  That PK call was a tough call in my opinion.  But as soccer goes, the ball doesn't lie and LAFC missed the ensuing PK.  Only difference between first and second half was that LAFC converted their chances, including two second half PKs that were legitimate calls in my opinion (takedowns in the box without touching the ball) and both were converted.  TFA could not really get anything going on offense (I think 3 total shots on goal) although their goal was a nice interplay on a counter between a big kid they bring in from Fresno to play in big games and one of the new players that came from LAG.  While TFA may have been beaten badly in this one, their midfield looked better to me.  There were far fewer long balls out of the back and they really tried to play soccer the way their 06's do.  Gametime temperature was nearly 90 degrees outside and they played on a 120 yard turf field so conditions were pretty tough for the boys.


----------



## Xman

Not sure how their midfield looked but 8-1 speaks volumes


----------



## foreveryoung

Xman said:


> Not sure how their midfield looked but 8-1 speaks volumes


What exactly does it mean?  That one team is better at recruiting players versus developing them?  That one coach is more focused on winning another on development?  That one team has a lot of size another doesn’t?  That one team is going to produce more professional players than the other?

They are 12.  And there are so many variables.  They may have just been hot and given up once the score was 5-1.  Not great but again, they are 12.  And  this is the first season of 11 v 11.  That’s a big transition for some more than others.  They are not professionals.  8-1 in the premiere league would speak volumes. 

What would be more telling is other factors.  How many times did they play out of the back versus punting?  How many passes did they complete?  Did they execute the things they were working on in training last week?  How many chances did they create?  How many players have been with the club 2+ years versus new this year?  Did PT players get minutes?  It is the “development” academy right?

Scores are a part of and can help assess a teams progress but too much focus on scores and standings at 12 is just perpetuating the issues in youth sports and our inability to produce world class soccer players.


----------



## Xman

So the team that brings a big kid from Fresno to play in big games is really focusing in development?
lol
8-1 dude


----------



## foreveryoung

Xman said:


> So the team that brings a big kid from Fresno to play in big games is really focusing in development?
> lol
> 8-1 dude


I should have been clear that I wasn’t making assumptions about either team but was responding to your comment that a large score discrepancy speaks volumes at the U13 level.   

I don’t have a stake in either of those teams,  just kids playing soccer in general


----------



## RedDevilDad

foreveryoung said:


> I should have been clear that I wasn’t making assumptions about either team but was responding to your comment that a large score discrepancy speaks volumes at the U13 level.
> 
> I don’t have a stake in either of those teams,  just kids playing soccer in general


Yeah, there is probably some truth to your point... amazing how mental plays a role at this age... some of these kids (not mine of course, haha) can't turn drama off and focus on the game, understandably so.  Amazing how they can play as world beaters one weekend and then be annoyed that they had to go to bed at 9:30 instead of staying up till midnight, wake up in a bad mood and then act like they have never seen a soccer ball before. lol


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> What exactly does it mean?  That one team is better at recruiting players versus developing them?  That one coach is more focused on winning another on development?  That one team has a lot of size another doesn’t?  That one team is going to produce more professional players than the other?
> 
> They are 12.  And there are so many variables.  They may have just been hot and given up once the score was 5-1.  Not great but again, they are 12.  And  this is the first season of 11 v 11.  That’s a big transition for some more than others.  They are not professionals.  8-1 in the premiere league would speak volumes.
> 
> What would be more telling is other factors.  How many times did they play out of the back versus punting?  How many passes did they complete?  Did they execute the things they were working on in training last week?  How many chances did they create?  How many players have been with the club 2+ years versus new this year?  Did PT players get minutes?  It is the “development” academy right?
> 
> Scores are a part of and can help assess a teams progress but too much focus on scores and standings at 12 is just perpetuating the issues in youth sports and our inability to produce world class soccer players.


I generally agree with you.  However, the reality of DA is it's really not about development at the end of the day.  This is a result of what DA calls "meaningful games", which is a euphemism for winning.  Coaches are under tremendous pressure to win.  Particularly those coaches at clubs that don't have a full complement of DA age groups.  If you don't win you won't be considered for additional age groups.  With the creation of A & B tiers for the 18/19 age group, which I expect to trickle down to other ages, the pressure to win will be even greater.  Some clubs also have a reputation to uphold, so losing isn't an option.  If a club has the choice of recruiting a kid that rates a 9 on a scale of 10, or keeping a loyal kid that's a 8 that has the potential to be a 10, the club is most likely going to take the recruit.  Clubs prefer shiny new objects.

Development of a DA team really only occurs within the span of a season.  The development of teams then resets at the beginning of each season as teams gain or lose players.  Recruitment takes priority over development, although some clubs are more aggressive at recruitment than others and some are better at development.

I think the fact we're all over analyzing the results of 12 year olds has more to do with entertainment value than anything else.  Do I love winning, absolutely, but I prefer a well played loss over a poorly played win.  Or at least that's what I need to keep telling myself this year because its unlikely that my son's team will be near the top half of the bracket.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> DA is it's really not about development at the end of the day.


Agree... The way it ends up being about development is when quality coaches are involved.  They develop talent because they are good coaches not because of the DA system. 




watfly said:


> Do I love winning, absolutely, but I prefer a well played loss over a poorly played win.  Or at least that's what I need to keep telling my self this year because its unlikely that my son's team will be near the top half of the bracket this year.


We may be teammates and not know it. hahahaha... I've been telling myself this for 2 years and figure I have to stop saying it somewhere around 16. hahaha.  #TooReal


----------



## Kante

Speaking of over-analyzing, here's predicts for this weekend. 

_(but, first, a quick note, the point of these predicts is to provide context to look at a team and see if they're improving relative their own past performance i.e are they developing. For example, the 1-8 loss that TFA took vs LAFC last week is notable, not because TFA lost 1-8 (lots of teams will lose by that kind of margin to LAFC this season), but because they had only lost in aggregate 4-8 to LAFC last year, and because TFA was the #2 team in the region._

_The Boys DA would be more accurately be called the Identification Academy because US Soccer primarily sees the DA system as a means to ID players for the YNT. This isn't casting aspersions, this is what they've said. _

_But only 10% of the players  will ever be called into a YNT camp (note difference btw camp and training center here), and that 10% likely have shot at playing "pro" somewhere (pro can be everything from EPL to tier 4 in Switzerland to a PDL club in the US hence the "pro" designation). _

_For the other 90% , DA provides families with the possibility to 1) leverage soccer to get into a college their kid might not otherwise get into 2) maybe get a partial scholarship. _

_But, again, this is not US Soccer's focus - at all - on the boys side._

_Btw, can confirm a 100% that most teams/coaches/clubs - despite what they say or imply - do not develop players. _

_Have been looking at team improvement/decline over time for two years for socal clubs across u12 thru u15 age groups, hoping that some evidence of player development will show up but have only seen one (maybe two)  instance where improvement occurred over time without adding new players and without overloading the team with early birthday - i.e. older - kids.)_​
here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. Have incorporated 2019-20 results but the algo is still largely based on 2018-19 u12 results, so please insert appropriate caveats about accuracy here.

*San Diego*
Albion 6 vs Arsenal 1
OC Surf 5 vs Chula Vista 1 note: Chula Vista generated an interesting result last week, keeping what the algo said was going to be a big blow-out manageable (although still 0-4). Will be interested to see if CV can beat the algo again this week.
Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 4
LAGSD 1 vs San Diego SC 6 note: key for LAGSD will trying to keep SDSC's DR ( seven goals in the last two games) under control
Murrieta Surf 5 vs Nomads 0

*Los Angeles*
Legends 1 vs TFA 2
Ventura Fusion 4 vs LAUFA 1
FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 4
LAFC 12 vs Pateadores 2
Real SoCal 2 vs Los Angeles Surf 3


----------



## RedDevilDad

In your order: 
I think Arsenal and Albion will be a lot closer then 6-1. 
I think Strikers has maintained and Surf dropped, meaning that could go either way and will be closer. 
I also think FCGS has improved and won’t get 4 on them.


----------



## foreveryoung

watfly said:


> I generally agree with you.  However, the reality of DA is it's really not about development at the end of the day.  This is a result of what DA calls "meaningful games", which is a euphemism for winning.  Coaches are under tremendous pressure to win.  Particularly those coaches at clubs that don't have a full complement of DA age groups.  If you don't win you won't be considered for additional age groups.  With the creation of A & B tiers for the 18/19 age group, which I expect to trickle down to other ages, the pressure to win will be even greater.  Some clubs also have a reputation to uphold, so losing isn't an option.  If a club has the choice of recruiting a kid that rates a 9 on a scale of 10, or keeping a loyal kid that's a 8 that has the potential to be a 10, the club is most likely going to take the recruit.  Clubs prefer shiny new objects.
> 
> Development of a DA team really only occurs within the span of a season.  The development of teams then resets at the beginning of each season as teams gain or lose players.  Recruitment takes priority over development, although some clubs are more aggressive at recruitment than others and some are better at development.
> 
> I think the fact we're all over analyzing the results of 12 year olds has more to do with entertainment value than anything else.  Do I love winning, absolutely, but I prefer a well played loss over a poorly played win.  Or at least that's what I need to keep telling myself this year because its unlikely that my son's team will be near the top half of the bracket.


So we just accept the reality and continue to perpetuate it by being hyper focused on scores/standings?  

Aren’t the parents (paying customers) a pretty big influence on the clubs/coaches?  Yes I know they have the league to deal with but isn’t also about the parents and their demand to win?  Don’t we have some role in the reality of the current atmosphere?  If we really wanted to see the clubs/coaches focused on development then we should start being hyper focused on things that matter with regards to development.  That means on this forum, on the sidelines, letting our coaches know, and in our decisions about what club and/or coach they play for.   Find a coach or club that believes in development and creating a great soccer experience for their players and stick with them, even through the losses.  This is how change happens.  

On a related note, I spontaneously asked a dozen or so 2006 DA boys milling around before training (who didn’t know me and there were no other adults or coaches in ear shot) why they play soccer.  Almost all of them responded without hesitation with some version of “because it’s fun”.  A couple seemed shocked by the question and I wondered if those are the “because my parent makes me” kids.  No one said “to play in college”, “to get a scholarship”, “to win”, “to be a professional player someday”, “to stay fit and competitive”.  Just “because it’s fun”.

I then asked if you were on a team that lost all the time would you still want to play soccer or would you rather not play at all.  They all said they would rather play soccer and lose all the time then not play at all.

We've created an environment that serves the adults and not the kids.  I'm just suggesting we be more aware of that and if we want that to change, be aware of how we contribute to it.


----------



## foreveryoung

Kante said:


> _Have been looking at team improvement/decline over time for two years for socal clubs across u12 thru u15 age groups, hoping that some evidence of player development will show up but have only seen one (maybe two) instance where improvement occurred over time without adding new players and without overloading the team with early birthday - i.e. older - kids.)_


Are you are using scores/standings to assess team improvement/decline or are there other factors as well?


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> Find a coach or club that believes in development and creating a great soccer experience for their players and stick with them, even through the losses.  This is how change happens.


Agree wholeheartedly, and that's why we chose the coach and club we are with now.   Great coach (teaching concepts that will prove successful in the long run), son is having fun again, but will not achieve many wins this season.  As far as demanding change, I tried that.  Last year we had a coach that was beyond verbally abusive and had a very strained relationship with the truth.  I don't know how many kids he made cry from his berating.  Kids that weren't even berated were crying out of sympathy, that is how mean spirited he was and how he frightened 10-11 year olds.  Fortunately, my son was never really a direct target of being singled out for a verbal beat down, but the toxic environment that the coach created (aided by some parents) made my son reluctant to go to practice.  It got to a point that before each practice he asked out loud "I wonder want kind of mood Coach Ahole is going to be in today."   I finally contacted the club president regarding the situation with very detailed information about the repeated incidents.  The president requested corroborating stories from other parents (1).  I spoke to a number of other parents on the team who were fed up with the situation.  Four or five families agreed to also contact the club president.  You know how many families followed through? One, that's it.  You now what happened to the coach despite ample evidence of his misdeeds? Nothing.  I tried, but the club soccer machine has gotten too powerful and parents are afraid to speak out for fear of retribution against their child and missing the opportunity of being on a winning team.

I'm not going to apologize for being entertained by the wins and losses of the DA teams my son competes against.  It's hardly contributing to "the problem" because that ship has sailed.  We all just have to find the best situation for our kids, I hope we're in that place now.  Good luck.

(1)As a matter of note, some families had disclosed the coaches abuse in the clubs anonymous end of the year evaluation (calendar year, long before DA season is over), which the president claimed to know nothing about, and said it didn't matter anyway since the evaluations were anonymous it was nothing they could follow up with the parents. Genius!


----------



## foreveryoung

watfly said:


> Agree wholeheartedly, and that's why we chose the coach and club we are with now.   Great coach (teaching concepts that will prove successful in the long run), son is having fun again, but will not achieve many wins this season.  As far as demanding change, I tried that.  Last year we had a coach that was beyond verbally abusive and had a very strained relationship with the truth.  I don't know how many kids he made cry from his berating.  Kids that weren't even berated were crying out of sympathy, that is how mean spirited he was and how he frightened 10-11 year olds.  Fortunately, my son was never really a direct target of being singled out for a verbal beat down, but the toxic environment that the coach created (aided by some parents) made my son reluctant to go to practice.  It got to a point that before each practice he asked out loud "I wonder want kind of mood Coach Ahole is going to be in today."   I finally contacted the club president regarding the situation with very detailed information about the repeated incidents.  The president requested corroborating stories from other parents (1).  I spoke to a number of other parents on the team who were fed up with the situation.  Four or five families agreed to also contact the club president.  You know how many families followed through? One, that's it.  You now what happened to the coach despite ample evidence of his misdeeds? Nothing.  I tried, but the club soccer machine has gotten too powerful and parents are afraid to speak out for fear of retribution against their child and missing the opportunity of being on a winning team.
> 
> I'm not going to apologize for being entertained by the wins and losses of the DA teams my son competes against.  It's hardly contributing to "the problem" because that ship has sailed.  We all just have to find the best situation for our kids, I hope we're in that place now.  Good luck.
> 
> (1)As a matter of note, some families had disclosed the coaches abuse in the clubs anonymous end of the year evaluation (calendar year, long before DA season is over), which the president claimed to know nothing about, and said it didn't matter anyway since the evaluations were anonymous it was nothing they could follow up with the parents. Genius!


You did do something, you left the coach/club.  You can only control your actions. And change doesn't happen overnight.  And I never asked anyone to apologize for being entertained by wins/losses.  If you recall, my response began as a response to the "speaks volumes" comment.  I'm suggesting we be more aware of being hyper-focused on the scores of 12 year old soccer matches.


----------



## Kante

foreveryoung said:


> Are you are using scores/standings to assess team improvement/decline or are there other factors as well?


not standings, only scores but in relative terms.

for example, team A plays team B. on average, team A scores 5 goals per game  but team B only allowed 2 goals when they played. So, team B would have a -60% goals allowed % score for that game.  

then, look at team B goals allowed % for each game over the course of the season from game 1 thru game x. 

over time, does team B's goals allowed % trend better, worse or stay the same? trending better - in the absence of adding new players - indicates development

this process/metric allows teams from LAFC to Chula Vista to evaluate progress/development in more meaningful terms than wins/losses and standings. yes, there's lot of variables (eg, do coaches play 2nd string in 1h (LAFC), do coaches ease off the gas in blow-outs, player injuries etc) but generally the variables average out of the length of the season to show solid/accurate picture of improvement or decline.

things like style of play matter but are (highly) subjective and, unless there is video available on games (and people with time available), evaluating style of play is not practical.


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> You did do something, you left the coach/club.  You can only control your actions. And change doesn't happen overnight.  And I never asked anyone to apologize for being entertained by wins/losses.  If you recall, my response began as a response to the "speaks volumes" comment.  I'm suggesting we be more aware of being hyper-focused on the scores of 12 year old soccer matches.


Fair enough.  You and I will vote, or have voted, with our feet.  Unfortunately, there are way more families in line to take our place on that winning team, so the Club never gets the message.  They can just check the "disgruntled parent" box.


----------



## foreveryoung

watfly said:


> Fair enough.  You and I will vote, or have voted, with our feet.  Unfortunately, there are way more families in line to take our place on that winning team, so the Club never gets the message.  They can just check the "disgruntled parent" box.


And in my experience with the many parents I have seen that have left a team for the winning team it has never worked out the way they wanted it to.   They find themselves replaced by the next shiny object, or the team falls apart the next year, or they lack playing time and/or realize the grass wasn't any greener.   What you put out to the universe will always come back to you.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Well... what do you know?  
How’d you all do today? A bunch of 9am games.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Strikers 1-1 SD Surf
LAGSD 0-0 SDSC 
TFA 1-1 Legends
Arsenal 3-1 Albion


----------



## RedDevilDad

SDSC tied 0-0 with LAGSD. 
From LAGSD friend:
We basically played smart soccer game, kept possession and avoided a quick counter as that would have left us exposed. They are a possession team, but to be honest they lost a lot of balls by bad passes. Particularly in the middle. SDSC did have more chance than us, but we played the defensive gave and let them come to us.. Today we actually had some great potential attacks, but like 3 on 2  but we seemed to be afraid to penetrate and shoot from outside. I feel if we had a bit more physical attack it would have given us a a goal
They were also vulnerable with thru passes in the corners.

From Murrieta Surf friend:
No... we play tomorrow. Maybe we can get out of our half. 
Lol. 

Arsenal and Albion:
Arsenal overran Albion and could have easily had 6 but wasted a few solid chances. Albion has good players but got clearly out-coached. Couldn’t adjust to Arsenal and kept trying to come down their right side with no joy. Albion’s only goal was confounding-ly offsides. Shot bounced off the goal post and was scored by the player behind the goalkeeper. Maybe the ref thought there was a deflection? Albion’s first half goalie was phenomenal in the air but very nervous in possession. 2nd goalkeeper was noticeably less competitive. Albion has some good sized players but looks like a team with some really good players used to beating people individually whereas Arsenal looked like a good team of good players that are disciplined. 
8-0 loss to albion last year to 3-1 win and same 8-1 to murrieta last year to a 1-0 good contested loss this year hints that Arsenal has improved. 

From Legends friend:
We were good. Tied TFA 1-1. No way they could give up 8 goals to LAFC. (I sent him the game report and the conversation ended, lol)


----------



## Ed Ho

RedDevilDad said:


> SDSC tied 0-0 with LAGSD.
> From LAGSD friend:
> We basically played smart soccer game, kept possession and avoided a quick counter as that would have left us exposed. They are a possession team, but to be honest they lost a lot of balls by bad passes. Particularly in the middle. SDSC did have more chance than us, but we played the defensive gave and let them come to us.. Today we actually had some great potential attacks, but like 3 on 2  but we seemed to be afraid to penetrate and shoot from outside. I feel if we had a bit more physical attack it would have given us a a goal
> They were also vulnerable with thru passes in the corners.
> 
> From Murrieta Surf friend:
> No... we play tomorrow. Maybe we can get out of our half.
> Lol.
> 
> Arsenal and Albion:
> Arsenal overran Albion and could have easily had 6 but wasted a few solid chances. Albion has good players but got clearly out-coached. Couldn’t adjust to Arsenal and kept trying to come down their right side with no joy. Albion’s only goal was confounding-ly offsides. Shot bounced off the goal post and was scored by the player behind the goalkeeper. Maybe the ref thought there was a deflection? Albion’s first half goalie was phenomenal in the air but very nervous in possession. 2nd goalkeeper was noticeably less competitive. Albion has some good sized players but looks like a team with some really good players used to beating people individually whereas Arsenal looked like a good team of good players that are disciplined.
> 8-0 loss to albion last year to 3-1 win and same 8-1 to murrieta last year to a 1-0 good contested loss this year hints that Arsenal has improved.
> 
> From Legends friend:
> We were good. Tied TFA 1-1. No way they could give up 8 goals to LAFC. (I sent him the game report and the conversation ended, lol)


Love the game insights - thanks Red Devil.


----------



## JabroniBeater805

Is there a way to find the roster of a team from the 2018-2019 season?


----------



## RedDevilDad

JabroniBeater805 said:


> Is there a way to find the roster of a team from the 2018-2019 season?


Hm... good question.  The team manager can access previous seasons.  If you are wondering about a player specifically, you can click on his name and it will tell you if he played and where/when.

In theory, you could go to the schedule and see a game report from a previous season (of a U13 or older team) and the roster is there.


----------



## JabroniBeater805

RedDevilDad said:


> Hm... good question.  The team manager can access previous seasons.  If you are wondering about a player specifically, you can click on his name and it will tell you if he played and where/when.
> 
> In theory, you could go to the schedule and see a game report from a previous season (of a U13 or older team) and the roster is there.


Got it from the game report as you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## RedDevilDad

Heard that Murrieta Surf won 2-0 over a "weak Nomads." 

Meaning the whole SD side results are:
Murrieta 2-0 Nomads
Arsenal 3-1 Albion
Strikers 1-1 SD Surf
OC Surf 2-2 Chula Vista
LAGSD 0-0 SDSC
Real SL 2-1 del Sol


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Heard that Murrieta Surf won 2-0 over a "weak Nomads."


Correct.  Nomads (my son's team) was without both core starting center backs and starting striker which resulted in a position shuffle and a lack of overall strength.  Most notably our strongest midfielder had to play center back.  Game was lackluster in general,  not poorly played, but not much action in the final third for either team.  Might have been of function of the 120 yard field (which is 45 feet shorter than what NYCFC plays on) and the heat for some kids.


----------



## watfly

watfly said:


> Might have been of function of the 120 yard field (which is 45 feet shorter than what NYCFC plays on) and the heat for some kids.


45 feet longer.


----------



## Kante

here's actuals vs predict for this last weekend (9/14/19)

Have incorporated 2019-20 results but the algo is still largely based on 2018-19 u12 results, so please insert appropriate caveats about accuracy here.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Albion 1 vs Arsenal 3.*
note: interesting result. in the last match-up at u12 in May 2019, Arsenal lost in aggregate 2-13. 

here's RedDevilDad's commentary (thx!) _"__Arsenal overran Albion and could have easily had 6 but wasted a few solid chances. Albion has good players but got clearly out-coached. Couldn’t adjust to Arsenal and kept trying to come down their right side with no joy. Albion’s only goal was confounding-ly offsides. Shot bounced off the goal post and was scored by the player behind the goalkeeper. Maybe the ref thought there was a deflection? Albion’s first half goalie was phenomenal in the air but very nervous in possession. 2nd goalkeeper was noticeably less competitive. Albion has some good sized players but looks like a team with some really good players used to beating people individually whereas Arsenal looked like a good team of good players that are disciplined._
_8-0 loss to albion last year to 3-1 win and same 8-1 to murrieta last year to a 1-0 good contested loss this year hints that Arsenal has improved."_

Any other commentary here? 

predict: OC Surf 5 vs Chula Vista 1. *Actuals: OC Surf 2 vs Chula Vista 2.*
note: Chula Vista generated an interesting result last week, and beat the algo again this week. keep it up! (am a sucker for the underdog) Any commentary/insight on CV's apparent improvements yoy?

predict: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 4. *Actuals: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 1*
note: looking at the trends and GS%, it's early but SD Surf offense may not be what it was this time last year. any commentary here?

predict: LAGSD 1 vs San Diego SC 6 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs San Diego SC 0*
note: the key for LAGSD keeping SDSC's DR ( seven goals in the last two games) under control. sounds like they played conservative and relied on counters. no shame in that. be interesting to see, as word gets out on SDSC strength this year, how SDSC responds.

here's 2nd hand commentary from RedDevilDad (thx!) _"__We basically played smart soccer game, kept possession and avoided a quick counter as that would have left us exposed. They are a possession team, but to be honest they lost a lot of balls by bad passes. Particularly in the middle. SDSC did have more chance than us, but we played the defensive gave and let them come to us.. Today we actually had some great potential attacks, but like 3 on 2 but we seemed to be afraid to penetrate and shoot from outside. I feel if we had a bit more physical attack it would have given us a a goal_. _They were also vulnerable with thru passes in the corners."_

Any other commentary?

predict: Murrieta Surf 5 vs Nomads 0. *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 2 vs Nomads 0.*
here's commentary from Watfly (thx!): _"Nomads (my son's team) was without both core starting center backs and starting striker which resulted in a position shuffle and a lack of overall strength. Most notably our strongest midfielder had to play center back. Game was lackluster in general, not poorly played, but not much action in the final third for either team. Might have been of function of the 120 yard field (which is 45 feet shorter than what NYCFC plays on) and the heat for some kids."_

Any other commentary?

*Los Angeles*
predict: Legends 1 vs TFA 2. *Actuals: Legends 1 vs TFA 1.*
note: TFA just isn't what they were last year. Any commentary/insight into player churn or other cause?

predict: Ventura Fusion 4 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 1 vs LAUFA 5*
note: not sure what to think about this one. Game report has two yellows and two LAUFA goals in the last five minutes of the match, and a Ventura own goal early on. Any commentary/insight here?

predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
note: looks like the 3-1 win vs the Pats may have been an outlier for Santa Barbara and that FC Golden State (w/ a 2-1 win against LAG at Carson - always tough to do) may be a team to watch this season. 

predict: LAFC 12 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: LAFC 5 vs Pateadores 0*
note: LAFC, with other age group, has essentially played the first half with the 2nd line and then subbed in the first line in the 2nd half. per game report, that may have happened here. Any commentary/insight on this?

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Los Angeles Surf 3 *Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs Los Angeles Surf 2*
note: interesting result. LA Surf is good example of showing improvement over time. going back to beginning of season last year, LA Surf has consistently improved on both sides of the ball. Haven't check roster this season vs last, so don't know if this due to adding player or actual development. Seems like they'll be a team to watch this season if the improvement keeps up.


----------



## Zacrob

Kante said:


> here's actuals vs predict for this last weekend (9/14/19)
> 
> predict: LAFC 12 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: LAFC 5 vs Pateadores 0*
> note: LAFC, with other age group, has essentially played the first half with the 2nd line and then subbed in the first line in the 2nd half. per game report, that may have happened here. Any commentary/insight on this?


While I wasn't at this one, I spoke to a couple of LAFC parents that were.  According to them, LAFC played uninspired soccer and looked bored at times on the pitch, making lazy passes and not moving the ball the way they did against TFA.  They just did not bring the intensity they did the week before.  From the start, it was clear that Pats would not be able to penetrate the defense much less get more than a shot or two on goal.  I don't know why LAFC wouldn't try to play this team up an age group like TS discussed in March.  Also, knowing this team reasonably well and looking at the game report, the first line did, in fact, start the game and the second line subbed in after half.


----------



## Kante

Zacrob said:


> While I wasn't at this one, I spoke to a couple of LAFC parents that were.  According to them, LAFC played uninspired soccer and looked bored at times on the pitch, making lazy passes and not moving the ball the way they did against TFA.  They just did not bring the intensity they did the week before.  From the start, it was clear that Pats would not be able to penetrate the defense much less get more than a shot or two on goal.  I don't know why LAFC wouldn't try to play this team up an age group like TS discussed in March.  Also, knowing this team reasonably well and looking at the game report, the first line did, in fact, start the game and the second line subbed in after half.


thx for this. seems like LAFC won't be able to consistently play full teams - as opposed to just some players - up until they add a u19 team and a USL team. seems like the choice to add an age group every year - rather than expand more rapidly - is now hurting player development, and not just for LAFC players. games like this are a bummer for everyone involved. It's this kind of situation that causes players - who are advanced right now - to plateau out by ~u17.


----------



## jpeter

Kante said:


> thx for this. seems like LAFC won't be able to consistently play full teams - as opposed to just some players - up until they add a u19 team and a USL team. seems like the choice to add an age group every year - rather than expand more rapidly - is now hurting player development, and not just for LAFC players. games like this are a bummer for everyone involved. It's this kind of situation that causes players - who are advanced right now - to plateau out by ~u17.


Yup don't have room to play many players up.  

The U16/17 are almost all 04's but they don't have the luxury of pushing any of them to u18/19 without a team so that trickles down:  the U15s (05) have been killing it but not much room on the u16/17 to get playing time.   

Would have been better if they had a u18/19 team this season with all the coaches they have, come playoffs time this could hurt them as other clubs have players with more experience playing up.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. am including predicts for the AZ games but most of the AZ team data is from YSR ... most of the data for the other teams is still from last season, so insert all previous caveats here.

*Los Angeles*
TFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 1

Ventura Fusion 6 vs Pateadores 2 

LAUFA 3 vs FC Golden State 2

Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Legends 4

Real So Cal 2 vs LA Galaxy 3 

*San Diego*
Arsenal 0 vs San Diego SC 3

Real Salt Lake AZ 3 vs OC Surf 1
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

San Diego Surf 3 vs Murrieta Surf 1

SC del Sol 3 vs Strikers 4
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs Strikers 2
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...

SC del Sol 3 vs OC Surf 2
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data, so ...


----------



## RedDevilDad

FCGS just got stronger. The CB from Boca (pumas and Brea before that) turned down LAFC to go to FCGS. 
Interesting


----------



## average joe

RedDevilDad said:


> FCGS just got stronger. The CB from Boca (pumas and Brea before that) turned down LAFC to go to FCGS.
> Interesting


From what I’ve heard they’ve got a strong core this year. Two former LAFC players, this new CB addition, some solid players from last year’s squad and a few new acquisitions from elsewhere. Should be interesting to see how they develop.


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

Kante said:


> Actuals: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 1


Regarding the Strikers vs SD Surf 1:1 game...  These teams have never failed to produce a fast, competitive and enjoyable game to watch.  They've played each other 4 times now since the beginning of last year including the LA Galaxy Cup Tournament, with Surf winning 2 and the 2 other games being tied.  
Both teams look just as strong this year and honestly Strikers, with a full squad present, are probably the best SD region team right now.  Strikers were playing UP their two best defenders for this game and it showed.  
First half was fairly even, but if I had to give it to one team, I'd say that Strikers owned the first half of this game.  It was 1-0 Strikers at half due to very good midfield play.  Surf owned the second half, had their back 4 inside the Strikers half of the field for much of the half, (except for that last few minutes) and got the equalizer toward the end.  Strikers put in a huge effort toward the end to get the winning goal, and almost got it after their striker dribbled the keeper, looked to be ready to slot home the winner, only to be "relieved" of the ball at the last second by a desperate Surf midfielder who had charged back to cover.
All in all another great game by two teams who have come to be great and friendly rivals.


----------



## chancho

RedDevilDad said:


> FCGS just got stronger. The CB from Boca (pumas and Brea before that) turned down LAFC to go to FCGS.
> Interesting


The CB from Boca(pumas and Brea before that)- never made Lafc- he couldn't have turned it down since he wasn't good enough to make the team.  However, he is a great player and he will do well for FCGS


----------



## RedDevilDad

chancho said:


> The CB from Boca(pumas and Brea before that)- never made Lafc- he couldn't have turned it down since he wasn't good enough to make the team.  However, he is a great player and he will do well for FCGS


Yeah, I questioned that and I guess it was TFA. I didn’t think it mattered to update so I let it ride.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Any word on results from AZ teams coming to SoCal teams? I'm curious...


----------



## futbol10

RedDevilDad said:


> Any word on results from AZ teams coming to SoCal teams? I'm curious...


RSLAZ 8, OC Surf 1
SC Del Sol 2, Strikers 4


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ok, I see you RSL

FCGS 5-0 LAUFA
TFA 3-1 LAG
Arsenal 4-3 SDSC


----------



## RedDevilDad

unconfirmed
 Murrieta 2-1 SD Surf is the rumor.


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

RedDevilDad said:


> unconfirmed
> Murrieta 2-1 SD Surf is the rumor.


It was the other way around.  SD Surf 2 - Murrieta Surf 1.


----------



## Barry Kurnik

Does anyone know the standings?


----------



## RedDevilDad

All right you Strikers parents, is RSL the real deal? How'd you do?

Legends dominated Santa Barbara 3-0
Strikers 4-2 Del Sol
Del Sol 4-1 OC Surf
Pats 2-1 Ventura

Looks like OC Surf is struggling, Arsenal has improved, Del Sol isn't as good as RSL, SDSC can be beat if you counter and shut down DR, and SD Surf has come back to the pack.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first.  it's looks the algo is just starting to get dialed in a bit, but there's seemingly inconsistent results. Could be group parity but at this age there's a number of factors that also play a significant role in results. the next couple of weeks will be interesting to watch. Stay tuned ...

*Los Angeles*
predict: TFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 1. *Actuals: TFA 3 vs LA Galaxy 1.*

predict: Ventura Fusion 6 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 1 vs Pateadores 2*
note: unexpected result here. per the game report, look like Ventura may have been missing a couple of players but there's not much info. Any commentary from folks at the match? 

predict: LAUFA 3 vs FC Golden State 2. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs FC Golden State 5 *(thx RedDevilDad!)
note: last season LAUFA beat FCG 9-5 in aggregate. This season, FCG had a good result vs LAG but then a less than compelling win against Santa Barbara. Tough to tell where things are at from three games, but FCG may be one to watch this season. LAUFA had a good win against Ventura, a tie vs the Pats and then this loss vs FCG. 

predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Legends 4. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs Legends 3*

predict: Real So Cal 2 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: Real So Cal 2 vs LA Galaxy 5*

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 0 vs San Diego SC 3. *Actuals: Arsenal 4 vs San Diego SC 3*
note: Arsenal looking improved this year. per the game report, this looks like it was a good match. SDSC went ahead 2-0 early but Arsenal got one in right before half. of note, Arsenal kept DR from scoring in the 1st h. In the 2nd half, Arsenal came to play, with three unanswered goals to make the score 4-2 Arsenal. DR got one in at the 68th minute to make it 4-3 for the final. It's a bit early to be highlighting Arsenal as significantly improved from last year, but maybe... Some of the signs are there but two good matches do not make a trend. 

One learning from this match is that SDSC has a significant dependency on DR, and if teams can contain him, then they'll keep themselves in the match. 

Any other commentary on this?

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 3 vs OC Surf 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 8 vs OC Surf 1*
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data right now, so ...

predict: San Diego Surf 3 vs Murrieta Surf 1. *Actuals: San Diego Surf 2 vs Murrieta Surf 1*

predict: SC del Sol 3 vs Strikers 4 *Actuals: SC del Sol 2 vs Strikers 4 *
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data right now, so ...

predict: Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs Strikers 2. *Actuals: Real Salt Lake AZ 2 vs Strikers 0*
note: thx! KR16 for score and commentary. here's KR16 notes: _"Strikers lost to RSL 0-2. RSL had Strikers due to speed plus heat. The heat/turf was not in favor of Strikers. I think RSL will do well in the bracket and in my opinion is either comparable or better then LAFC. I would like to see both teams play each other at some point. RSL players had size, speed and skills. The players were very composed on the field and also utilized the whole space. Watch #14 on that team. Really talented player. Considering there’s only two DA teams in the area I’m guessing they really do get the best of the best."_

predict: SC del Sol 3 vs OC Surf 2. *Actuals: SC del Sol 4 vs OC Surf 1*
note: all the AZ matches are based mostly on YSR rankings data right now, so ...


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta v San Diego Surf game... 
Game was fairly even.  Murrieta picked up a red card that changed the game a bit.  Defender lunged in and made the ref make a subjective decision... earned a red. SD kid was unfortunately hurt so that may have made what Murrieta thought was a yellow... into a red.  Then, Coach Matt shifted to an even more defensive tactic and Murrieta failed to really generate any offense against an evenly matched SD.  I feel like Murrieta has yet to get anything going.  Feels like they lack an identity and aren't playing together.  Got some talented players that aren't getting the ball with the chance to score.


----------



## Ed Ho

Red Devil,  I was at that game.  The Murietta player made a late challenge, from behind, studs up, just under the knee.  I happened to have a line of sight to the foul - as did the AR who made the call Red card call.  It was a very bad decision from the player, although I don't think any malice was involved as he was trying to win back a ball he just lost.  The SD Surf player suffered a broken ankle and complex fracture - could easily be out 6 months.    Nothing subjective about the call though.  It ticked every box for a red card.


----------



## KR16

RedDevilDad said:


> All right you Strikers parents, is RSL the real deal? How'd you do?
> 
> Legends dominated Santa Barbara 3-0
> Strikers 4-2 Del Sol
> Del Sol 4-1 OC Surf
> Pats 2-1 Ventura
> 
> Looks like OC Surf is struggling, Arsenal has improved, Del Sol isn't as good as RSL, SDSC can be beat if you counter and shut down DR, and SD Surf has come back to the pack.


Strikers lost to RSL 0-2.  RSL had Strikers due to speed plus heat.  The heat/turf  was not in favor of Strikers.  I think RSL will do well in the bracket and in my opinion is either comparable or better then LAFC.  I would like to see both teams play each other at some point.  RSL players had size, speed and skills.  The players were very composed on the field and also utilized the whole space.  Watch #14 on that team.  Really talented player.  Considering there’s only two DA teams in the area I’m guessing they really do get the best of the best.


----------



## futbol10

KR16 said:


> Strikers lost to RSL 0-2.  RSL had Strikers due to speed plus heat.  The heat/turf  was not in favor of Strikers.  I think RSL will do well in the bracket and in my opinion is either comparable or better then LAFC.  I would like to see both teams play each other at some point.  RSL players had size, speed and skills.  The players were very composed on the field and also utilized the whole space.  Watch #14 on that team.  Really talented player.  Considering there’s only two DA teams in the area I’m guessing they really do get the best of the best.


RSL scrimmaged LAFC last month (in LA) and I believe LAFC won by a lot. Of course RSL is still coming together as a team, and should improve as the season continues. That #14 is an '08, but clearly has size/speed on his side.  Guess we'll see how he continues to progress over time...


----------



## KR16

futbol10 said:


> RSL scrimmaged LAFC last month (in LA) and I believe LAFC won by a lot. Of course RSL is still coming together as a team, and should improve as the season continues. That #14 is an '08, but clearly has size/speed on his side.  Guess we'll see how he continues to progress over time...


Hmmm interesting, well they definitely have come together a lot.  And even more impressed about #14 being an 08!  He was almost a head tall
Then most kids.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ed Ho said:


> Red Devil,  I was at that game.  The Murietta player made a late challenge, from behind, studs up, just under the knee.  I happened to have a line of sight to the foul - as did the AR who made the call Red card call.  It was a very bad decision from the player, although I don't think any malice was involved as he was trying to win back a ball he just lost.  The SD Surf player suffered a broken ankle and complex fracture - could easily be out 6 months.    Nothing subjective about the call though.  It ticked every box for a red card.


Well, you can guess what team the parent was from who sent me that info. 

Wow, that’s terrible. Hope that kid heals quick. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (9/28/19). home teams are listed first.

*San Diego*
Albion 5 vs OC Surf 3

LAGSD 1 vs Murrieta Surf 4

Strikers 7 vs Chula Vista 1

SDSC 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 - *match to watch*
note: SDSC knocked off SD Surf 4-2 to start the 2019-20 season but have had a couple of disappointing performances in the last two games. plus, it's clear that SDSC has a big dependency on DR. All in all, should be a fun rematch to watch

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 4 vs Real SoCal 3 - *match to watch*
note: both clubs have aspirations to be more competitive but neither has shown very strong so far this season. have a feeling both teams will get after it this weekend.

Ventura Fusion 2 vs LA Galaxy 3 - *match to watch*
note: LA Galaxy rallied a bit last week against Real SoCal but generally has had a less than expected start to the season. Ventura showed strength last year but has been underperforming this season. Will be interesting to see which team steps up.

TFA 2 vs LA Surf 2 - *match to watch*
note: both teams have shown well so far this season. should be a fun, hard fought match to watch

FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 4

LAUFA 2  vs Santa Barbara SC 1
note: LAUFA has been the definition of one step forward, one step back so far. Santa Barbara started strong in their first match with a 3-1 win against the Pats but has faded since. Santa Barbara's defense is respectable but they're having a tough time putting the ball in the back of the net. be interesting to see if either team can make some forward progress this weekend.


----------



## Pep Guardiola

SDSC vs SD Surf will be the match to watch. I see the score being more like 3-1 SDSC. Yes, DR has scored most of SDSC's goals however, they have a great strength and skill in the midfield. Probably the strongest mids I've seen this season. They all can score. In their first match vs Surf this season SDSC scored 4 goals. DR scored 2, another forward scored 1 but the last goal came from midfielder #22 Dylan Alfaro. This kid is one to watch. He was the main reason why DR has scored a lot of his goal. I'm certain DA must have the most assists.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Pep Guardiola said:


> SDSC vs SD Surf will be the match to watch. I see the score being more like 3-1 SDSC. Yes, DR has scored most of SDSC's goals however, they have a great strength and skill in the midfield. Probably the strongest mids I've seen this season. They all can score. In their first match vs Surf this season SDSC scored 4 goals. DR scored 2, another forward scored 1 but the last goal came from midfielder #22 Dylan Alfaro. This kid is one to watch. He was the main reason why DR has scored a lot of his goal. I'm certain DA must have the most assists.


I agree with this Pep.  Not the real Pep, can't stand blue... Manchester is Red homie. 

SDSC's strength is their midfield.  Their wide play is key and where they, man for man, out match most teams. DR is a good striker, great 07 and he has to finish the chances he gets, so ZERO disrespect... But, the wide players give him some great opportunities to walk the ball in.  SDSC's midfield has excellent vision to give defense destroying passes that DR finishes clinically.


----------



## Toe poke

Pep Guardiola said:


> SDSC vs SD Surf will be the match to watch. I see the score being more like 3-1 SDSC. Yes, DR has scored most of SDSC's goals however, they have a great strength and skill in the midfield. Probably the strongest mids I've seen this season. They all can score. In their first match vs Surf this season SDSC scored 4 goals. DR scored 2, another forward scored 1 but the last goal came from midfielder #22 Dylan Alfaro. This kid is one to watch. He was the main reason why DR has scored a lot of his goal. I'm certain DA must have the most assists.[/QUOTE
> N
> How in the past few games with a 0-0 tie and a 4-3 loss does one arrive at a 3-1 prediction
> Definitely as stated earlier a game to watch, good luck to both teams this weekend and looking forward to the match commentaries .


----------



## RedDevilDad

It’s a guess. It’s just entertainment on a forum...
I’d say 3-1 because SDSC can score and will but is vulnerable in the back and goal. But, I’d like to think they’re good and coached well enough to bounce back, especially against a rival. 
Surf lost the first game 4-2 so fair to assume they’d lose again. They also just lost a player to injury and that can’t help. But, they’re a strong enough team that they won’t roll over and give up 4 again and won’t be shut out...
3-1 is a good guess.


----------



## cabcon

FCGS vs LAFC; I believe this a match to watch, both teams going in with no losses. Any thorough analysis?


----------



## Pep Guardiola

Red Devil, is right. Although Surf has a player out to injury any of their bench players can step up. All the players on the Surf team are at a decent level. They will not go down without a fight for sure. On the SDSC squad I'd say their main weakness has been the players coming in off the bench; ie SUBS. SDSC's starters are great and have good chemistry but I'm not so sure I can say the same about their bench. It will be a great and interesting game to watch most definitely. Some kids at this age are smart enough to see where the other team's weaknesses are and they're able to expose them and take advantage of that toward their favor.


----------



## Kante

cabcon said:


> FCGS vs LAFC; I believe this a match to watch, both teams going in with no losses. Any thorough analysis?


fair question. revisited the numbers and took a look, just now.

yes, both teams are undefeated this season. LAFC beat the Pats and TFA 13-1 in aggregate while FCG beat LAG, Santa Barbara and LAUFA 9-2 in aggregate.  

the algo, though, takes strength of schedule into account which is why this one is 4-1 LAFC. 

an example here is FCG's 2-1 win over Santa Barbara. LAFC probably beats Santa Barbara by a much greater margin than that.

one could reasonably ask, well what about the 5-0 win over LAUFA and the 2-1 win over LAG? 

Challenge is that LAUFA has been all over the map re: results and that LAG has not consistently shown as strong this season as most would typically expect. So these wins - from the algo's pov - don't carry as much weight as they might.

Hope that helps. Believe it or not, am rooting for FCG. (Parity - while maintaining a high level - is always better for everyone involved.) 

Good luck this weekend!

P.S. One last quick insight:  this season, LAFC has scored 75% of their goals in the 2nd half, so something to look out for. Even if (especially if) it's close at halftime, FCG is really going to have be ready to handle LAFC's shock and awe in the 2nd half.


----------



## watfly

The SDSC-Surf game is definitely the match of the weekend, the parents may be more entertaining then the game itself.  I expect it to be a close, low scoring match.


----------



## watfly

watfly said:


> SDSC: Added 3 players from Rebels and kept core of team.  From an individual player standpoint they should have more depth.  Should be improved, but team drama could be an issue.





Pep Guardiola said:


> DR scored 2, another forward scored 1 but the last goal came from midfielder #22 Dylan Alfaro. This kid is one to watch. He was the main reason why DR has scored a lot of his goal. I'm certain DA must have the most assists.





Pep Guardiola said:


> On the SDSC squad I'd say their main weakness has been the players coming in off the bench; ie SUBS. SDSC's starters are great and have good chemistry but I'm not so sure I can say the same about their bench.


Exhibit A and B


----------



## foreveryoung

watfly said:


> Exhibit A and B


Agree.  You gotta love an adult putting 11 year old kids sport performance on blast on a public forum.


----------



## ThankYouNext

100% in agreement.  Thanks to the original poster that provided a high level overview of upcoming games!  We are lucky to have so many talented B2007 players in SD.  Fun to watch every Saturday. To put initials and names or blast any 11-12 year old on this forum is pretty sad.  These 11-12 year old boys show a much higher level of class every Saturday and during weekly practices.


----------



## RedDevilDad

ah, simmer down.  Give people the benefit of the doubt.  No one said Diego (or any other kid) was poor.  Kid is tremendous.  Pep just said he gets his assists from Dylan.  Because he gets his assists served up by Dylan that doesn't mean that Diego is any less. Can compliment one without it being an insult to the other... 
Assists got to come from somewhere. It's a team sport.  
I think SDSC wide players have tremendous vision.  Diego is a clinical finisher and moves really well off the ball.  We all rue unfinished chances. It was just said that the kid just gets great service and does his part to finish.  I'd love to see that kid next to a big #9 in a 2 man front and then let him roam to find gaps. 

Not worth being offended.  Keep moving. 
Stay focused on giving each other the scouting reports so my little Messi can win the USSDA U13 League Title. hahaha. 
I didn't quit him being an AYSO All-Star to not win everything here! hahaha, ok, I'm done, lol. 

Real talk though... it is interesting to hear how the other teams are doing because it reassures me or makes me think about where our team is in regards to development. I find it intriguing to see the improvement rate and the tactical mobility of teams to adjust.  That's been my big concern for this year.  I haven't seen a lot of teams able to "try something new."  Seems to be one-way direction tactically.  If Team A can shut down Team B's main threat or process, Team A wins.  Not just talking SDSC or something... as much as the coaches ability to assess and communicate an adjustment.  I know the jump to 11v11 is a big one and so many players are lost tactically on balance, etc. So, I punt that to the coaches this season.  In a few years, I'd like to see a strong reading of the game and players have a better idea of what tactical tools to use.  I am really curious to watch the lights come on for teams this year as they begin to grasp some of these higher level tactical concepts that are being introduced... especially position specific play.  Playing with a 9 vs an 11, the role of a 6, flat back 4 balance and transition to offense as a 3 man back, etc.


----------



## RedDevilDad

ThankYouNext said:


> We are lucky to have so many talented B2007 players in SD.


Can we jump to YNT camp now?  Lol.  I am sooooo curious what kids would get called in if it was some camp this year.  Not that I think my little Messi would, just saying. I see some players and I'm like, surely that kid is got to be one of the top players at his age.  Are there better somewhere else? 
I can't wait to get some objective data to compare my opinion vs the scouts.  Other thing I'm noticing this year is seeing some players really grow as strong defenders.  The big field has highlighted players who can, like Wan Bissaka, successfully tackle in a 1v1.  The space is seeing more defenders isolated and I'm noticing more of the individual talent of defenders... on an offensive view, noticing those midfielders who can serve a ball well.  Now, they have a little more room and maybe their technique hadn't developed enough to send that perfect pass last year, but now they have grown and they have a bit more space... seeing some good midfielders where I'm like, "what a pass!"


----------



## Pep Guardiola

I agree that in SD there are quite a few talented players and you are lucky to have them. Here as well in our LA county we're fortunate to have many great talented players. Even though we are a 2-3 hours away from SD the news carries fast about the teams and players to watch. I however don't mind reading about players that excel on the pitch and get recognized whether it's in this forum or in any other type of format. In all honesty it's what people ( coaches, parents and players) are talking about already in our little soccer world. Mentioning it here is exciting as well as informative but it's also interesting to read about what other people hear out there. Recognizing an 11-12 year old player for their talent and abilities should always be a good thing. This forum is a great format for good conversation.


----------



## ThankYouNext

All for good conversation and good shares!  This is what makes this forum a value add.  Point taken on quality of LA players.  LAFC is pure joy to watch and admire!  Let’s keep playing it forward.   And like the “ let’s punt it to the coaches”   I just want to be sure these hard working young players are treated with respect and honor.  Not offended just keeping on the real.  Love and Hugs!


----------



## foreveryoung

RedDevilDad said:


> ah, simmer down.  Give people the benefit of the doubt.  No one said Diego (or any other kid) was poor.  Kid is tremendous.  Pep just said he gets his assists from Dylan.  Because he gets his assists served up by Dylan that doesn't mean that Diego is any less. Can compliment one without it being an insult to the other...
> Assists got to come from somewhere. It's a team sport.
> I think SDSC wide players have tremendous vision.  Diego is a clinical finisher and moves really well off the ball.  We all rue unfinished chances. It was just said that the kid just gets great service and does his part to finish.  I'd love to see that kid next to a big #9 in a 2 man front and then let him roam to find gaps.
> 
> Not worth being offended.  Keep moving.
> Stay focused on giving each other the scouting reports so my little Messi can win the USSDA U13 League Title. hahaha.
> I didn't quit him being an AYSO All-Star to not win everything here! hahaha, ok, I'm done, lol.
> 
> Real talk though... it is interesting to hear how the other teams are doing because it reassures me or makes me think about where our team is in regards to development. I find it intriguing to see the improvement rate and the tactical mobility of teams to adjust.  That's been my big concern for this year.  I haven't seen a lot of teams able to "try something new."  Seems to be one-way direction tactically.  If Team A can shut down Team B's main threat or process, Team A wins.  Not just talking SDSC or something... as much as the coaches ability to assess and communicate an adjustment.  I know the jump to 11v11 is a big one and so many players are lost tactically on balance, etc. So, I punt that to the coaches this season.  In a few years, I'd like to see a strong reading of the game and players have a better idea of what tactical tools to use.  I am really curious to watch the lights come on for teams this year as they begin to grasp some of these higher level tactical concepts that are being introduced... especially position specific play.  Playing with a 9 vs an 11, the role of a 6, flat back 4 balance and transition to offense as a 3 man back, etc.


You forgot the part where he blasted the "SUBS".  Totally not necessary.  I always say, the worst part of club soccer in our experience isn't the clubs, leagues, or coaches,  it's "other parents".


----------



## Emma

foreveryoung said:


> You forgot the part where he blasted the "SUBS".  Totally not necessary.  I always say, the worst part of club soccer in our experience isn't the clubs, leagues, or coaches,  it's "other parents".


From a different perspective, it didn't sound like a blast of the subs but more of a neutral observation as to the depth of each time while analyzing Surf and SDSC's abilities to compete against each other.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Yup,  Saying “main weakness is the bench” equals “blasting” ???
Nah. Still not offended. Moving on. 
Subjective call. Feel free to see it as blasting and be offended.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta 2-0 LAGSD


----------



## Futbolgolden

LAFC 2-1 FC Goldenstate


----------



## Futbolgolden

LA Surf 5- 1 TFA


----------



## Futbolgolden

Great game FC Golden vs LAFC


----------



## RedDevilDad

Strikers 6-2 Chula Vista


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

SD Surf 4 - SDSC 0


----------



## RedDevilDad

Dear Mr. Fantasy said:


> SD Surf 4 - SDSC 0


Wow. Well done SD Surf.


----------



## Tomas Valss

Pep Guardiola said:


> SDSC vs SD Surf will be the match to watch. I see the score being more like 3-1 SDSC. Yes, DR has scored most of SDSC's goals however, they have a great strength and skill in the midfield. Probably the strongest mids I've seen this season. They all can score. In their first match vs Surf this season SDSC scored 4 goals. DR scored 2, another forward scored 1 but the last goal came from midfielder #22 Dylan Alfaro. This kid is one to watch. He was the main reason why DR has scored a lot of his goal. I'm certain DA must have the most assists.


Clearly you have zero idea of the game. Surf has dominated SDSC since last year and proved it again tonight with a 4-0 win. SDSC beat Surf once in 6 games. And by the way, they play kickball. Every defender or mid launches the ball down field looking for their striker who was no match for the Surf defense and keeper.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Tomas Valss said:


> Clearly you have zero idea of the game.


Lol. Bud. Don’t be that guy.


----------



## Tomas Valss

RedDevilDad said:


> Lol. Bud. Don’t be that guy.


Who the guy that calls out nonsense talk. Yup! That’s me


----------



## RedDevilDad

Tomas Valss said:


> Who the guy that called you out on your nonsense praise and unfounded prediction. Yup! I am that guy.


Ok. Lol. 

Meanwhile, back at the adult table....

Did LAFC play “down” or is FCGS comparable?
What’s up with the TFA/LA Surf result?

Its really interesting to me how much the mental side plays in... I mean, as parents we see it everywhere else, so not surprising. Just drives home how fickle it is to chase wins at this age.

Murrieta seems to be getting steadily better. Starting to click. LAGSD is a good team, IMO, so a 2-0 win is nice. Rain in Carlsbad but turf field was fine.


----------



## Tomas Valss

RedDevilDad said:


> Ok. Lol.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the adult table....
> 
> Did LAFC play “down” or is FCGS comparable?
> What’s up with the TFA/LA Surf result?
> 
> Its really interesting to me how much the mental side plays in... I mean, as parents we see it everywhere else, so not surprising. Just drives home how fickle it is to chase wins at this age.
> 
> Murrieta seems to be getting steadily better. Starting to click. LAGSD is a good team, IMO, so a 2-0 win is nice. Rain in Carlsbad but turf field was fine.


No one invited you to my conversation.


----------



## RedDevilDad

By the way, how’s the Surf kid who broke his foot? How long is he out for? Terrible to hear. I heard it looked pretty rough at the time. 

A lot of broken feet and ankles going around. That and overuse injuries like knees and shin splints. I’d almost want to switch to a team that trains on grass since these boys play so much.


----------



## KR16

RedDevilDad said:


> By the way, how’s the Surf kid who broke his foot? How long is he out for? Terrible to hear. I heard it looked pretty rough at the time.
> 
> A lot of broken feet and ankles going around. That and overuse injuries like knees and shin splints. I’d almost want to switch to a team that trains on grass since these boys play so much.


He’s out for the season.  Poor kid.  Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## KR16

Futbolgolden said:


> LAFC 2-1 FC Goldenstate


Very interested to hear details about this game.  Anyone?


----------



## Pep Guardiola

Surf won 4-0 over SDSC?


----------



## Pep Guardiola

Does anyone know if that game will get posted in YouTube? I would be interesting to watch and see it. (SDSC vs Surf)


----------



## lovethisgame

was at the LAFC 05 match so got to catch the 07 game and while we definitely carried possession, FCGS is far from a lesser team. they are really scrappy and tried to play better soccer in the second half. I'm always impressed with our youngest DA team. the soccer they play is top notch but FCGS had a really solid defense and stifled alot of stuff near the box. was a fun match, that 07 team needs competition so today was a breath of fresh air


----------



## Kante

lovethisgame said:


> was at the LAFC 05 match so got to catch the 07 game and while we definitely carried possession, FCGS is far from a lesser team. they are really scrappy and tried to play better soccer in the second half. I'm always impressed with our youngest DA team. the soccer they play is top notch but FCGS had a really solid defense and stifled alot of stuff near the box. was a fun match, that 07 team needs competition so today was a breath of fresh air


Very cool. Some parity is good for everyone. How did the 05 game go?


----------



## lovethisgame

1-1 draw. tight game. was told this FCGS was struggling this season and we had a tough time getting going. looks like FCGS was fired up to play the MLS club as they all played us tough


----------



## Kante

Got it. Thx. The competition is good to see


----------



## Barry Kurnik

RedDevilDad said:


> By the way, how’s the Surf kid who broke his foot? How long is he out for? Terrible to hear. I heard it looked pretty rough at the time.
> 
> A lot of broken feet and ankles going around. That and overuse injuries like knees and shin splints. I’d almost want to switch to a team that trains on grass since these boys play so much.


Coaches and parents need to have their kids start playing soccer and not tackling from behind, or spikes up, and playing dirty.  This DA is all about developmental.  Yesterday at the SD Surf game and SDSC game there were multiple tackles from behind and could have serious injuries.  One surf kid got elbowed in the eye.  He got sent off and could not return.  Another Surf kid got tackled from behind and they sent him off.  No cards on either play.  Just think if it was your kid that gets hurt.  Please talk to your kid about playing fair and not dirty soccer or go down to a lower level.  It’s all on video and don’t say that behind tackling has any justification.


----------



## average joe

KR16 said:


> Very interested to hear details about this game.  Anyone?


As Kante predicted, this was the game to watch this week. With all the buzz about FCGS, I was looking forward to seeing them in action and I wasn’t disappointed. They played some impressive possession soccer. Was it better than LAFC? No, probably not, but they definitely gave them a run for their money. As we all know, LAFC is a strong team across the board (well, I can’t speak for the goalkeepers because we rarely see them under pressure). FCGS’s defense was well-matched with LAFC. They are strong on the ball and seem to have good chemistry. Their goalkeeper made some phenomenal saves that kept them in the game. That kid was busy. FCGS’s midfield and offense weren’t as well matched and their forwards struggled to get past LAFC’s man-sized defenders.  Quite a few balls were lost in the mid and many of the balls that made it  onto LAFC’s half of the field were dealt with quickly by those two defenders who seemed to be everywhere. FCGS had far fewer shots on goal than LAFC and were fortunate enough to sneak one in in the second half after some substitutions were made on both sides. This game was definitely worth the drive to watch and I hope I can catch the next match between these two teams.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (9/28/19). home teams are listed first.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 5 vs OC Surf 3. *Actuals: Albion 1 vs OC Surf 0*
note: the game report doesn't have much. the algo had this as a much more free scoring game than what ended up. does anyone have commentary/insight into the match? 

predict: LAGSD 1 vs Murrieta Surf 4. *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Murrieta Surf 2 *(thx reddevildad!)

predict: Strikers 7 vs Chula Vista 1 *Actuals: Strikers 6 vs Chula Vista 2*

predict: SDSC 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 *Actuals: SDSC 0 vs San Diego Surf 4*
note: per the game report, it seems like SD Surf had this match fairly well in hand with the score 2-0 at half, and then a final of 4-0. per posts, SDSC has some solid players but the last three results make it also seem like they have a key dependency on DR (who's had only goal in the last three matches - all which SDSC has lost), and the challenge there is that teams can game plan for that.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 4 vs Real SoCal 3 *Actuals: Pateadores 3 vs Real SoCal 2 *

predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Ventura Fusion 2 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 8 vs Ventura Fusion 1*
note: two decisive results in a row for LA Galaxy. will be interesting to see how the top tier in LA sorts itself for the 07s. So far, it looks like about five teams reasonably in contention.

predict: TFA 2 vs LA Surf 2 *Actuals: TFA 1 vs LA Surf 5*
note: LA Surf have posted solid results in all their matches, improving on a decent performance from last year. not to look past the next couple of matches but LA Surf plays LAFC on Nov 9th at La Canada. looks like that will be one to watch

predict: FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 4 *Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 2*
note: FCG was undefeated going into this match. the algo had them as the -3 goal underdog due to their relative strength of schedule but it seems the algo was off. per the game report, FCG was tied 0-0 w/ LAFC at the half. In the 2nd half, things opened up a bit with 2-1 result in LAFC's favor. per initial posts, it sounds like a competitive match. Anyone have additional commentary?

predict LAUFA 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 *Actuals: canceled/to be rescheduled*


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta 2-0 LAGSD
Wet game, Murrieta finally got some offense going against a good LAGSD team that is growing into their own with bumps along the way.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/4). home teams are listed first.

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 vs SD Surf 5
OC Surf 2 vs Nomads 2 *- match to watch*
Chula Vista 1 vs Real Salt Lake AZ 3
Chula Vista 1 vs SC del Sol 2
LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 4
San Diego SC 2 SC del Sol 2 *- match to watch*
San Diego SC vs Real Salt Lake AZ 3 *- match to watch*

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 5 vs LAUFA 3
LA Galaxy 2 vs LAFC 4
Real SoCal 2 vs Ventura Fusion 2 *- match to watch (sorting out northern bragging rights)*
Pateadores 4 vs LA Galaxy 2
Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 3
Legends 2 LA Surf 2 *- match to watch*


----------



## Futbolgolden

Surprised with the TFA vs Surf results. 5-1 is not what I expected at all. Anyone have any insight or watched this game? TFA hasn't put up any surprising numbers but seems as though something is going on with this team. Why is TFA on the decline and where has LA surf improved? Has LA Surf played LAFC? That seems like it would be a good matchup.


----------



## Goldilocks

Hello SoCal 2007 DA.  We will be traveling from AZ to play at Victory Christian Academy and Westview High School.  Will spectators sit in the bleachers/stands? or on the sidelines?  Just checking to see if I need to pack a travel chair.  Your suggestions are really appreciated.


----------



## Pep Guardiola

I think Westview has bleachers but you should always pack your chairs.


----------



## Aloha

Question: Where do I find the recorded DA games?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Aloha said:


> Question: Where do I find the recorded DA games?


This is a club specific issue at u13 & u14. At u15, clubs are required to submit (exchange) game footage in Hudl with US Soccer and the opponent.


----------



## Aloha

RedDevilDad said:


> This is a club specific issue at u13 & u14. At u15, clubs are required to submit (exchange) game footage in Hudl with US Soccer and the opponent.


Looks like we parents have no access to the game footage. I looked though Hudl but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Kante

Aloha said:


> Looks like we parents have no access to the game footage. I looked though Hudl but couldn't find anything.


try checking under the exchanges tab. Go to league selection and then type in the name of the team you're looking for in the box about midway on the left hand side. should work.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/4). home teams are listed first. The algo is getting better but still ironing out the kinks... Any commentary or insight from the matches?

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 1 vs SD Surf 5 *Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs SD Surf 3*
predict: OC Surf 2 vs Nomads 2 *Actuals: OC Surf 2 vs Nomads 4*
predict: Chula Vista 1 vs Real Salt Lake AZ 3 *Actuals: Chula Vista 1 vs Real Salt Lake AZ 5*
predict: Chula Vista 1 vs SC del Sol 2 *Actuals: Chula Vista 1 vs SC del Sol 3*
predict: LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 4 *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 4 (thanks Watfly!)*
predict: San Diego SC 2 SC del Sol 2 *Actuals: San Diego SC 1 SC del Sol 2 (thanks Watfly!)*
predict: San Diego SC vs Real Salt Lake AZ 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Real Salt Lake AZ 3*

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 5 vs LAUFA 3 *Actuals:  Pateadores 3 vs LAUFA 5*
predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs LAFC 4 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4*
predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Ventura Fusion 2 *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs Ventura Fusion 1*
predict: Pateadores 4 vs LA Galaxy 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 3 vs LA Galaxy 1*
predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 3 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs FC Golden State 5*
predict: Legends 2 LA Surf 2 *Actuals: Legends 3 LA Surf 1*


----------



## watfly

Heard SDSC 1 Del Sol 2

OC vs Nomads:  OC scored early in the 1st and 2nd halfs to go up 2-0.  PK for Nomads helped loosen things up for them which led to 3 goals including the last one at the whistle.  Game was closer than score suggested.  OC had more opportunities but Nomads finished theirs.


----------



## watfly

Lagsd 1 Strikers 4


----------



## Kante

Here's 2019-20 standings thru this last weekend (10/6/19). First table is all of SoCal. Highlighted those teams who had a more than 10 place change (either up or down) from end of season last season. 

Results are based on what's available from USSDA. Most teams have played about five games so there's some trends beginning to emerge.

here's notes. Does anyone have any insight into what's gone here yoy with the four teams listed below?

*FC Golden State*
On the positive side, FCG 07s seem to have taken it up a couple of notches - moving up from #18 in SoCal at end of last season to #3 as of this lat weekend - with their last three results being particularly strong. Wasn't sure what to make of them initially but definitely a team to watch this season.​
*LA Galaxy*
One surprising decline are the LA Galaxy - dropping from #5 in SoCal at end of last season to #17 as of this last weekend - but they've had reasonably challenging schedule. Having said that, most would have expected more from LAG to date.​
*OC Surf*
Another surprising decline is OC Surf - dropping from 8th in SoCal at end of last season to #23 (i.e. last) as of this last weekend. Looking at the schedule, it hasn't been that tough.​
*Albion*
Albion also has dropped significantly yoy but has only played three matches so far, so am putting a "wait and see" asterisk next to them but their results to date don't bode well. ​
here's SoCal standings:



here' standings by group:


----------



## Yak

Kante said:


> Here's 2019-20 standings thru this last weekend (10/6/19). First table is all of SoCal. Highlighted those teams who had a more than 10 place change (either up or down) from end of season last season.
> 
> Results are based on what's available from USSDA. Most teams have played about five games so there's some trends beginning to emerge.
> 
> here's notes. Does anyone have any insight into what's gone here yoy with the four teams listed below?
> 
> *FC Golden State*
> On the positive side, FCG 07s seem to have taken it up a couple of notches - moving up from #18 in SoCal at end of last season to #3 as of this lat weekend - with their last three results being particularly strong. Wasn't sure what to make of them initially but definitely a team to watch this season.​
> *LA Galaxy*
> One surprising decline are the LA Galaxy - dropping from #5 in SoCal at end of last season to #17 as of this last weekend - but they've had reasonably challenging schedule. Having said that, most would have expected more from LAG to date.​
> *OC Surf*
> Another surprising decline is OC Surf - dropping from 8th in SoCal at end of last season to #23 (i.e. last) as of this last weekend. Looking at the schedule, it hasn't been that tough.​
> *Albion*
> Albion also has dropped significantly yoy but has only played three matches so far, so am putting a "wait and see" asterisk next to them but their results to date don't bode well. ​
> here's SoCal standings:
> 
> View attachment 5467
> 
> here' standings by group:
> 
> View attachment 5468


LAG decline shouldn't be s surprise if you look back at U13 teams for past few years.  Same happened with the 2006s.


----------



## watfly

Kante said:


> *Albion*
> Albion also has dropped significantly yoy but has only played three matches so far, so am putting a "wait and see" asterisk next to them but their results to date don't bode well. ​


Part of the problem might be player loss, I know they lost 1 player to Surf and heard that one player went to Timbers and two decided to pursue another sport.  Maybe adjusting to a new coach, as well, but that's just speculation.  It's a long season, I would expect them to improve.

Based on our game, OC Surf is maybe better than there record suggests.  I thought they played well, good movement, but were very unlucky.

I could be wrong, but it seems like there is more parity in the SD league this year.  Of course, having the two U12 teams was a bit of a cluster last year.


----------



## zacksmack

Does anyone know when the West Regionals 2007 nov 1st-2nd schedule is suppose to be out?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/19). home teams listed first. fyi, now that we're at about games done for most teams, reconfigured some key pieces of the algo. we'll see how the new rev does this weekend. lots of close results predicted.

in San Diego, it looks like it's sorting out into the following tiering:
T1: SD Surf and RSL
T2: Strikers and Murrieta
T3: SC del Sol and SDSC
T4: Chula Vista, Albion, LAGSD and Arsenal
T5: Nomads and OC Surf

in Los Angeles, here's the tiering so far:
T1: LAFC and FCG
T2: Legends, Pats, LAUFA and LA Surf
T3: TFA and LAG 
T4: Ventura and RSC
T5: Santa Barbara

*San Diego*
LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 2
note: LAGSD's defense so far has improved almost every game but they don't seem to have a goal scoring solution. SD Surf started rough, but seemed to have their stride. It's unfortunate that SD Surf won't play RSL until Feb. Would have been a good gauge/feedback for both teams prior to the showcase.

OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 4
note: after a strong first game against SD Surf, SDSC seems to have run into come challenges scoring goals. although there were comments that SDSC had a diverse O, it seems that they have a heavy reliance on one player to put the ball in the back of the net, which makes them easy(ier) to stop. To be fair, SDSC have had a tough early schedule (hopefully USSDA showcase schedulers will keep this in mind). This match might be what the doctor ordered for SDSC to get their mojo back.

Strikers 4 vs Nomads 2 
note: not a lot of data on the Nomads side (only three games). on the strikers, their defense looks like it could use some work and is keeping them from joining SD Surf and RSL in the SD Group Tier 1.

Chula Vista 3 vs Albion 3 - *match to watch*
note: Chula Vista is showing marked improvement this season vs last, particularly w/ a challenging early schedule that has included matches against the Strikers, SD Surf and the two tough AZ teams. Chula Vista has a strong offense with ten goals in seven games coming from two new players JF (from SD Surf) and JRC, but also with three other players scoring.

The match this weekend is a rematch of last week's match vs Albion. Per the game report, last week's game sounded intense with five yellow cards, multiple lead changes and lots of goals for a 4-3 result in favor of CV. This week Chula Vista gets to play at home, so advantage, but the revised algo is calling a 3-3 tie so we'll see.

We see you Chula Vista. 

Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 1 - *match to watch*
note: despite the close score lines, Murrieta seems like they're getting a little better every match on both sides of the ball. Good to see and may reflect good coaching, but it's only been four games. Conversely, Arsenal seems to be heading in the opposite direction at about the same pace,. Again, though, only four games. first match btw these teams this season was 1-0 Murrieta. be interesting to see who has made more progress in the last month.

*Los Angeles*
Legends 3 vs Pateadores 2 -* match to watch*
note: Legends seem to be emerging as a solid tier 2 LA team. Will see if they can cement their status this weekend.

TFA 0 vs FC Golden State 5
note: FCG seems to be making a play to compete with LAFC (FCG were competitive across age groups w/ LAFC in the first match-up a couple of weeks back btw the clubs). A decisive result against TFA would move that narrative forward.

LA Galaxy 2 vs LAUFA 5 - *match to watch*
note: LAUFA always seems to be a mystery wrapped in an enigma. They consistently have good to very good players but just as consistently have inconsistent results. 

LAUFA have an oppty to make the statement that forward progress is consistently being made this weekend. Certainly, LAG has shown so far that they're vulnerable. Having said that, LAG/LAUFA matches are almost competitive. Should be a fun match to watch.

Ventura Fusion 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 
note: This match is statement opportunity for Ventura to lay claim to the northern title in the group (although the first match for northern bragging rights btw Ventura and RSC ended up 1-1.)

Given the collective records of these three teams - Ventura, RSC and Santa Barbara combining for 3 wins, 12 losses and 2 draws w/ 20 goals scored vs 51 goals allowed - it may seem silly to make a big deal but this article from American Soccer Now - http://www.americansoccernow.com/articles/the-geography-of-american-player-development-a-look-at-where-talent-originates?print=true - did call out the SB/Ventura area as one of the top soccer talent producing metro areas per capita in the country, so USSDA bragging rights for this area seem like they should matter.

Other interesting notes: Santa Barbara has scored one goal in their last five games while Ventura's defense is definitely an area for improvement. 

Also, Ventura filmed their May u12 match against Santa Barbara for a promo clip (with a lively sound track) on how good Ventura's style of play is - scroll down and it's worth a watch: http://www.vcfusion.com/blog/ventura-county-fusion-vs-santa-barbara-sc-u12-da-goals

No rivalry here at all...

Real SoCal 0 vs LAFC 7
note: this match could be interesting to watch, more so than the predict indicates, since RSC has consistently posed a challenge for LAFC. We'll see.


----------



## focomoso

Kante said:


> note: LAUFA always seems to be a mystery wrapped in an enigma. They consistently have good to very good players but just as consistently have inconsistent results.


I think there's a word for that. It begins with a "c" and ends with "oaching"...


----------



## Zacrob

Looks like Fall Showcase schedule just posted.  Just go to your group/team and you will find it over 11/1 - 11/2 for 2007 and 11/3 - 11/4 for 2006.


----------



## watfly

Zacrob said:


> Looks like Fall Showcase schedule just posted.  Just go to your group/team and you will find it over 11/1 - 11/2 for 2007 and 11/3 - 11/4 for 2006.


Thanks for the heads up.  Wasn't even aware this was happening and certainly wasn't aware that kids would have to miss school and parents would have to miss work.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Our games are back to back/ no break. Bah.


----------



## RedDevilDad

https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/kwdwh70qxht97wcqrpn8idu9nrx325f1/file/499404238949
Here's the school release letter if you don't have a copy...


----------



## Pep Guardiola

Thank you Red.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Kante said:


> *PREDICT*
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 2
> OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 4
> Strikers 4 vs Nomads 2
> Chula Vista 3 vs Albion 3 -
> Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 1 -


*Actual*:
Surf 2-0 LAGSD
OC Surf 2-5 SDSC
Strikers 9-1 Nomads
Chula Vista 2-3 Albion
Arsenal 1-1 Murrieta


----------



## RedDevilDad

Pats 2-0 Legends
TFA 1-1 Legends
LAG 4-2 LAUFA 
Santa Barbara 1-0 Ventura
LAFC 4-1 Real SoCal


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/19). home teams listed first. fyi, now that we're at about games done for most teams, reconfigured some key pieces of the algo. It did fairly well for the SD games but am going to revisit the LA algo side of things and tinker a bit.

in San Diego, here's the revised tiering w/ this weekend's results:
T1: SD Surf and RSL
T2: Strikers and Arsenal 
T3: SC del Sol, SDSC, and Murrieta
T4: Chula Vista, Albion, Nomads
T5: OC Surf and LAGSD 

in Los Angeles, here's the revised tiering w/ this weekend's results:
T1: LAFC 
T2: FCG and the Pats
T3: TFA and LAG
T4: LA Surf, LAUFA and Legends
T5: Ventura, RSC and Santa Barbara

*San Diego*
predict: LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 2 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 2*
note: per the game report, SD Surf put in a workmanlike 70 minutes, with a goal at the 24th minute mark of the first half, and another goal at the 58th minute mark of the second half.

predict: OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 4 *Actuals: OC Surf 2 vs SDSC 5*
note: per the game report, SDSC went ahead 3-0 early but OC Surf got one right before half to make it 3-1 at ht. SDSC got one more right after 2nd half started for 4-1 but OC Surf put another one in to bring to 4-2 and SDCS had a late last goal for the 5-2 final. DR is back with a hat trick for SDSC to make up for lost time in the last three games. DR is currently averaging 1.5 goals per game for SDSC.

predict: Strikers 4 vs Nomads 2 *Actuals: Strikers 9 vs Nomads 1*
note: What to say? MS - an add this year to Strikers from LAFC - had a hat trick vs the Nomads in the first 30 minutes, and it was downhill from there. Nomads did manage to put one in in the first half to get on the board.

predict: Chula Vista 3 vs Albion 3 - *Actuals: Chula Vista 2 vs Albion 3*
note: Although Chula Vista got a quick early goal, Albion came back to tie it 1-1 at the 13th minute. The turning point int he match was a defensive breakdown by Chula Vista right before half where they allowed two quick goals by Albion's KC to make it 1-3 at halftime. 

Chula Vista got another in the 2nd half to bring it to 2-3 but were done after that. 

CV's offense has improved significantly since last year but they need work on their D to able to compete in a tough SD group.

*does anyone have more commentary?*

predict: Murrieta Surf 3 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 vs Arsenal 1*
note: decent result for Arsenal and while the algo likes Arsenal, it thinks their D is trending the wrong way. on the flip side, the algo had Murrieta pegged for the win here but evidently four games do not make a reliable trend line. the algo thinks Murrieta has a solid D but that they need to find a way to score more goals.

*does anyone have more commentary?*

*Los Angeles*
predict: Legends 3 vs Pateadores 2 *Actuals: Legends 0 vs Pateadores 2 *
note: per the game report, Pats put in a workmanlike 70 minutes, with a goal at the 10 minute mark of the first half, and another goal at about the 45th minute mark of the second half. Surprised to see the Pats shut out the Legends. 

Although the algo doesn't quite see it yet, US Soccer has the Pats matched up w/ the top three SD teams and it looks like those games may be the ones to watch that weekend.

*does anyone have more commentary?*

predict: TFA 0 vs FC Golden State 5 *Actuals: TFA 1 vs FC Golden State 1*
note: thought for sure that FCG would have had this one well in hand, but, after scoring first, FCG let TFA back into the game with a goal at the 70th minute for the tie.

*does anyone have more commentary?*

predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs LAUFA 5 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 4 vs LAUFA 2*
*note: does anyone have more commentary? surprised by this result...*

predict: Ventura Fusion 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *Actuals: Ventura Fusion 0 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
note: the north is still sorting it out, w/ Santa Barbara grabbing the win with a goal at the 67th minute. Also, Santa Barbara picked up a yellow at the 70th minute so things probably got a little chippy at the end. 

Not sure what's going on this year w/ Ventura. Last season, they managed to pick up at least one point against every opponent including LAFC. This year, not so much. Their defense - despite the eight goals allowed vs LAG - is improving at a steady clip but their offense is getting worse at a faster rate.

*does anyone have more commentary?*

predict: Real SoCal 0 vs LAFC 7 *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 4*
note: respectable outing for RSC against a good LAFC team. per the game report, RSC actually was ahead for a bit in the 1st half and it was tied 1-1 at half. But LAFC came out strong in the second half and scored three in ten minutes to put it away.


----------



## RedDevilDad

LAG 4-2 LAUFA


----------



## Kante

RedDevilDad said:


> LAG 4-2 LAUFA


got it. thx! any other commentary notes on how that match went?  surprised by the result...


----------



## Pep Guardiola

Any prediction's for this weekend's games?


----------



## Kante

Pep Guardiola said:


> Any prediction's for this weekend's games?


tomorrow...


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/26). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
San Diego SC 1 vs Strikers 5
SC del Sol 0 vs Real Salt Lake 2
Albion 1 vs Murrieta Surf 2
LAGSD 0 vs Nomads 1
Chula Vista 0 vs SD Surf 5
Arsenal 5 vs OC Surf 1

*Los Angeles*
TFA 2 vs LAUFA 3 - *match to watch*
FC Golden State 3 vs Legends 1
LAFC 6 vs Ventura Fusion 0
Pateadores 3 vs LA Surf 0
Santa Barbara SC 0 vs LA Galaxy 3


----------



## gogo1

TFA vs LAUFA will definitely be an interesting game to watch. Most of LAUFA starting members are ex-TFA members. TFA experienced a drastic re-organization this season, and many really good players left or were released, most of them going to LAUFA. So they (ex TFA players) will be seeking vengeance. It will be like TFA vs TFA.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone have documentation regarding West Regional Showcase games, particularly duration of halves? I’m hearing they are 25s. Looking for something official.


----------



## Kante

RedDevilDad said:


> Anyone have documentation regarding West Regional Showcase games, particularly duration of halves? I’m hearing they are 25s. Looking for something official.


from previous experience, 50 minute games and - in oceanside - fields were smaller. great park is a much better facility imo, and fields, at least, should be regulation, hopefully.


----------



## RedDevilDad

US SOCCER said:
			
		

> Hello U-13 and U-14 Development Academy Clubs,
> A few important reminders for the West Regional Showcase taking place November 1-4 at OC Great Park, 8000 Great Park Boulevard, Irvine, CA 92618.
> *GAME SCHEDULE:*
> The schedules were created to provide the most meaningful competition for all teams. Please make sure you are aware of your game times and opponents. The link to the schedule can be found on the DA website under Schedule and Results. Use the Club and Date filters to view games for your teams.
> *ROSTERS:*
> Any players you are wanting to use at this event will need to be registered in U.S. Soccer Connect by *Wednesday, October 23 at 12pm CT/ 10am PT*. If you require any assistance with your rosters, please contact academy@ussoccer.org before the deadline.
> *FORMAT:*
> All clubs will play two (2) 50-minute games each day (25-minute halves with 10-minute halftime). Clubs need to plan individual players' game minutes and monitor physical load. There is no change in the substitution rules from the regular season. Home teams should wear their light-colored uniforms, and away teams their contrasting dark uniforms.
> *TRAINING:*
> Training accommodations will not be provided at this event. If clubs would like to train, they will need to organize their own facility rental.
> *FACILITY:*
> You can find the OC Great Park facility map here. There is no fee to park.
> *CLUB DEVELOPMENT:*
> As we continue to strive for the best environments for player development, and as a part of our ongoing education and collaboration efforts, Coaching Education will be leading the two workshops at the West Regional Showcase with support from Club Development:
> 
> *Friday, November 1 from 6:30 PM – 8:30 PM* – recommended for U-13 coaches
> *DoubleTree Irvine Spectrum (Meritage B)* – 90 Pacifica, Irvine, CA 92618; Food will not be provided
> 
> *Sunday, November 3 from 6:30 PM – 8:30 PM* – recommended for U-14 coaches
> *DoubleTree Irvine Spectrum (Meritage B)* – 90 Pacifica, Irvine, CA 92618; Food will not be provided
> 
> Both sessions will be the same – *Coaching Games for Development*
> The last games will be concluded by 4:45 PM on both Friday and Sunday, so we expect that all Head Coaches attend their respective workshop. In addition, Academy Directors, Assistant Coaches, and other technical staff are encouraged to attend one of the workshops.
> The link to register can be found here. All coaches must register by *Monday, October 28 at 5:00 PM*.
> *SCHOOL RELEASE INFORMATION:*
> Any club in need of a school release letter please find the link here.
> *SCOUTING:*
> In advance of the upcoming U-13 & U-14 regional showcases we wanted to inform you that as part of our new objectives and strategy, our Talent Identification Managers and scouts will be focused solely on identifying top talents in the U-14 age group at these events. During this fall period, we want to create a U-14 top talent pool (2006 birth year) as part of our first active identification of players who will enter the Youth National Team pathway.
> Our Talent Identification department together with their scouts will make regional and national comparisons that will help build the initial U-14 national pool and guide player selections for our new YNT Identification Centers and U-14 regional mini-camps which begin in early 2020. The game scouting form can be found here. Please bring at least three copies.
> TID Managers and YNT Network Scouts will begin scouting the U-13 (2007) age group this spring, for early identification in preparation for the next U-14 YNT cycle.
> Feel free to contact your respective TID Manager with any questions.
> *ADDITIONAL NOTES: *
> As a reminder, Daylight savings time ends on Sunday, November 3rd and the clocks will be “falling back” an hour. The time change will go into effect during the early morning on Sunday, so don’t forget to set any hotel clocks, or other devices used for alarms, forward and hour before falling asleep on Saturday night.
> Regards,


----------



## Ed Ho

Thanks for posting Reddevildad.

Anyone else think it is hilarious that US Soccer puts on this showcase for u-13 and then state they won’t be scouting that age group until the spring?  I mean the competitive games are still great, and luckily all of us here are in SoCal so not much travel costs, but how hard would it be for US soccer to ask each coach to identify the top 3 players on the opposing team in every game and give some basic insight?  Seems like they really missing an easy opportunity.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta Surf over Albion 3-1. Game won in the midfield. High pressure forced turnovers and chances were finished.


----------



## gogo1

TFA crushes LAUFA 9-1. This was quite a surprise. While TFA did connect very well as a team, it’s more like LAUFA just completely fell apart in the mid field. LAUFA has one core player, but they are relying too much on him.


----------



## Xman

note: LAUFA always seems to be a mystery wrapped in an enigma. They consistently have good to very good players but just as consistently have inconsistent results.

The enigma continues...


----------



## watfly

LAGSD 2-1 over Nomads.  Nomads surprisingly dominated the first half, particularly at midfield.  Scored one but missed too many other opportunities including a PK.  LAGSD adjusted the 2nd half and had the bulk of the possession. Scored a goal early in 2nd half and then a wacky own goal for the win.

Heard SDSC 4-1 over Strikers.


----------



## Pep Guardiola

It seems to be that SDSC is making a comeback. Good for them, they seem to have a very competitive group of boys. It will great to see so many Academy teams this weekend in OC.


----------



## lovethisgame

Anybody get that form for Friday to take to school? School gave my kid the "get out of here" "soccer showcase!" Yeah Right


----------



## watfly

lovethisgame said:


> Anybody get that form for Friday to take to school? School gave my kid the "get out of here" "soccer showcase!" Yeah Right


I chuckled when I saw that letter, like California schools give a flying f#@& about US Soccer.  California schools get paid when you show up to school.  For US Soccer to think that it would carry any weight with the schools is just another example of its arrogance.

I sense my son is coming down with a cold on Friday.


----------



## lovethisgame

What? I was going to try and double dip and give it to my boss too. Damn


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (11/9). home team is listed first. 

*San Diego*
Albion 2 - SC del Sol 3
Albion 1 - Real Salt Lake 4
Chula Vista 1 - Real Salt Lake 5
Chula Vista 1 - SC del Sol 3
LAGSD 0 - Arsenal 2
Nomads 2 - SDSC 0
OC Surf 1 - Murrieta Surf 3
SD Surf 2 (TDS #13 in country) - Strikers 0 - *match to watch*
note: last match was 1-1 tie. since then, SD Surf has put together seven shutouts in their last eight matches (including showcase). Meanwhile, the Strikers are trending in the wrong direction defensively. good rivalry here though which tends to be an "x" factor in the outcome. be a fun match to watch.

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 2 0 - Ventura Fusion 1
LA Surf 1 - LAFC 7 (TDS #2)
Legends 2 - LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
note: Legends are not exactly a powerhouse, but after a slow start, they've emerged as a strong tier 2 socal u13 team, particularly defensively. LAG u13s tend to play relatively wide open but the algo say that the Legends will contain LAG and control this match. 

biggest impact of this match is that, at some point, LA Galaxy is either going to start doing better - this is an across age groups comment, not specific to u13 - or accept that they're just not a tier 1 - or even tier 2 - DA club in SoCal. if it was just one age group, this comment wouldn't be that relevant but the LAG malaise/lack of performance is consistent now across u13, u14 and u15 i.e. the future...

this discussion is almost it's own thread but when LAFC effectively destabilized the SoCal DA landscape back in 2017, most SoCal clubs w/ larger aspirations have responded (and maybe not in a way that's constructive over the long term but that is, in fact, another thread). Evidence for this was initially SD Surf in the 2017-18 and 2018-19 seasons, then FCG this season and Real SoCal is also looking to compete w/ LAFC.

In contrast, LAG clearly has not responded effectively. For example, in 2018-19, LAG swapped out 50% of their 05 roster from 2017-18 but it didn't really take. Would hope that the new LAG DA regime is communicating w/ the LAG DA families about what the vision is because, albeit from the outside, the path forward seems pretty unclear.

Santa Barbara SC 1 - Real SoCal 2 - *match to watch*
note: both teams are close to the bottom of the SoCal power rankings but bragging rights in the northern part of of SoCal matter - a lot - to both clubs. Should be a fun to match.

TFA 2 - Pateadores 3


----------



## RedDevilDad

Murrieta 1-1 with OC Surf 
One way traffic for Murrieta but couldn’t capitalize. Fair result either way.


----------



## KiloOne

LA Galaxy SD 3-0 over Arsenal


----------



## gogo1

Pateadoras 3-1 TFA. TFA scores first but Pats rallies back for three.


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

SD Surf 4 - Strikers 2.  A real barn-burner.  Strikers down 0-3 after 10-minutes.  Strikers came back to make it 2-3 in the second half before Surf put it away with a PK toward the end.  These two teams never disappoint.


----------



## Vegas

Albion 2 - SC Del Sol 2 - Del Sol scored towards the end of the game to tie it up.
Albion 3 - RSL Arizona - 0 - Albion went up 2-0 early in the first half and put the game away late in the 2nd half with a 3rd goal off a corner kick.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for last weekend (11/9). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 2 - SC del Sol 3 *actuals: Albion 2 - SC del Sol 2*

predict: Albion 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals: Albion 3 - Real Salt Lake 0 (thx Vegas for the score!)*
here's commentary from Vegas: _"Albion went up 2-0 early in the first half and put the game away late in the 2nd half with a 3rd goal off a corner kick."_ Vegas - any additional commentary?

predict: Chula Vista 1 - Real Salt Lake 5 *actuals: Chula Vista 1 - Real Salt Lake 1*
note: chippy match with five yellows (four for CV) but CV came to play and, per game report, gritted this one out. CV went down 0-1 early in 2nd half, but got one late at the 68th minute for the tie. 

tough weekend overall for RSL and the algo expected better results for them. Any insight or additional commentary on what was up w/ RSL this weekend?

predict: Chula Vista 1 - SC del Sol 3 *actuals: Chula Vista 1 - SC del Sol 3*

predict: LAGSD 0 - Arsenal 2 *actuals: LAGSD 3 - Arsenal 0 (thx kiloone for the score!)*
note: interesting result. per game report, was tied 0-0 at ht. and then GG had two of the three for LAGSD. kiloone - any additional commentary/insight into how this match went?

predict: Nomads 2 - SDSC 0 *actuals: Nomads 2 - SDSC 5*
note: Nomads had no answer for SDSC's DR who scored all five for SDSC.

predict: OC Surf 1 - Murrieta Surf 3 *actuals: OC Surf 1 - Murrieta Surf 1 (thx reddevildad for the score!)*
here's commentary from reddevildad: _"One way traffic for Murrieta but couldn’t capitalize. Fair result either way."_

predict: SD Surf 2 (TDS #13 in country) - Strikers 0 *actuals: SD Surf 4 - Strikers 2 (thx dear mr. fantasyfor the score!)*
here's commentary from dear mr. fantasy: _"A real barn-burner. Strikers down 0-3 after 10-minutes. Strikers came back to make it 2-3 in the second half before Surf put it away with a PK toward the end. These two teams never disappoint."_

*Los Angeles*
predict: LAUFA 2 - Ventura Fusion 1 *actuals: LAUFA 2 - Ventura Fusion 1*
note: per game report, LAUFA went up 1-0 right at end of 1st half. Ventura came back with two in a ten minute period in the second half for the 2-1 Ventura final result.

predict: LA Surf 1 - LAFC 7 (TDS #2) - *rescheduled*

predict: Legends 2 - LA Galaxy 1 *actuals: Legends 4 - LA Galaxy 2*
note: per game report, JO from Legends brought some shock and awe with two in the first ten minutes for the early 2-0 lead. LAG got one back but Legends scored again right before half to make it 3-1 at half. LAG got another back at start of 2nd half, but JO finished his hat trick with a third goal at the 49th minute for the 4-2 final result. for reference, JO now had 15 goals in 12 matches (including showcase games)

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Real SoCal 2 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 - Real SoCal 0*
note: per game report, Santa Barbara got two in the first ten minutes to make and the a third in the second half. RSC was missing their leading scorer. interesting result. *any addition commentary here?*

predict: TFA 2 - Pateadores 3 *actuals: TFA 1 - Pateadores 3 (thx gogo1 for score!)*
here's commentary from gogo1: _"TFA scores first but Pats rallies back for three." _*any additional commentary here? *

Reply
Select for moderation Report


----------



## ElJugador619

_predict: Albion 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals: Albion 3 - Real Salt Lake 0 (thx Vegas for the score!)*
here's commentary from Vegas: "Albion went up 2-0 early in the first half and put the game away late in the 2nd half with a 3rd goal off a corner kick." Vegas - any additional commentary? _

I hear that a few of RSL  07 starter did not play in that game because they play up with they 06 later.


----------



## Kante

ElJugador619 said:


> _predict: Albion 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals: Albion 3 - Real Salt Lake 0 (thx Vegas for the score!)*
> here's commentary from Vegas: "Albion went up 2-0 early in the first half and put the game away late in the 2nd half with a 3rd goal off a corner kick." Vegas - any additional commentary? _
> 
> I hear that a few of RSL  07 starter did not play in that game because they play up with they 06 later.


thx! checked out the 06 game report, one of the 07s played up but that was it.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (11/16). home team is listed first and in alpha order. 

*San Diego*
Albion 2 - SDSC 2 - *match to watch*
note: be interesting to see what Albion does w/ SDSC's DR. He's got 23 goals in 14 matches.  Algo is calling this one really tight w/ .03 goals difference btw the two teams. Last match btw these teams was 6-1 SDSC but Albion has improved their D significantly since. Should be a fun match to watch.

Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1

Nomads 3 - Chula Vista 3

San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0
note: last match was 4-0 SD Surf. Algo says same result this weekend. play the kids!

Strikers 5 - Arsenal 2

*LA*
FC Golden State 2 - LA Surf 1
note: FCG had been trending strong but has dropped off in their last two matches. be interesting to see how this one goes.

LAFC 5 - Santa Barbara SC 0
note: Santa Barbara just won the North LA crown (for now) w/ a 3-0 win over RSC to go w/ their 1-0 win over Ventura, but now LAFC... Santa Barbara has put together three decent matches in a row but LAFC has a way of sussing if improvement is for real or not. despite the predicted scoreline will be an interesting match to watch. Algo say there's a small possibility that it could be 4-1 LAFC

LA Galaxy 4 - Ventura Fusion 1
note: most folks Ventura Fusion-adjacent (including VF families) had higher expectations for the Fusion 07s this season than what has happened. Last match btw these two teams was 8-1 LAG. But, the predicted 4-1 LAG scoreline is mostly a function of a decline in LAG quality rather than a Ventura improvement. be interesting to see if Ventura can take more advantage of LAG's drop-off than predicted.

LA Surf 3 - TFA 4 - *match to watch*
note: last match btw these teams was 5-1 LA Surf. Algo seems pretty adamant though that it's going to be TFA day this weekend. we'll see. should be a fun match to watch.

LAUFA 2 - Legends 5

Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 3

TFA 3 - Legends 3


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

of note, so far, LAFC is head and shoulders above the rest of the SoCal on both sides of the ball. also, LAUFA has a top five offense but a bottom five defense. with some improvement defensively, would expect LAUFA to move up significantly in the standings.

Notable SoCal results from the showcase are:

TFA 2 - San Diego Surf 0
San Diego Surf 2 - Pateadores 0
Real Salt Lake 2 - Pateadores 2
TFA 3 - Murrieta 1
FC Golden State 2 - Murrieta 1
SC del Sol 2 - LA Surf 1
TFA 1 - SC del Sol 0
FC Golden State 1 - SC del Sol 0
Pateadores 3 - SC del Sol 1
Strikers 4 - Pateadores 1
FC Golden State 2 - Strikers 0


----------



## Kante

Usually would post something like this in the Soccer Nerd thread - https://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/going-full-soccer-academy-nerd.17391/page-2#post-297541 - but today is different. Today, the USMNT is playing Canada in the second leg of the Nations Cup. Coverage for the USMNT vs Canada starts at 4pm pst on ESPN2, Unimas and TUDN.

Why does it matter? 

The stakes are high for the match this evening in a way they haven't been for the USMNT since last WC qualifying, and we all know how that went.

Because of new FIFA rules, Canada must win today to have a 100% shot at qualifying for the 2022 WC.  Last match, they beat the US 2-0 with the best Canadian team - and best Canadian coach - in a generation. Worse, the US looked really bad in the loss, and most thought the 0-2 scoreline was generous to the US.  If Canada draws, they have 50/50 shot at getting a chance to qualify for the WC and if they lose, there's only a small possibility.

On the flip side, after the 0-2 loss, the USMNT coach, Greg Berhalter - went on the public record as saying the second US v Canada match was a " must win." US Soccer GM Earnie Stewart this week walked that statement back a bit, saying one result would not determine the fate of Berhalter but...

For background, here's one the best articles on the current state of the USMNT is below. Here's the article - https://theathletic.com/1379646/2019/11/15/no-country-for-usmnt-fans/

(One point that is missed a bit - is that at the youth level - the window for the kids is small, and waiting out the US Soccer dysfunction, the way one might wait out a pro sports team's run of poor performance, is not really an option imo.)



View attachment 5638


----------



## Vegas

Albion 3 - SDSC 1. I wasn’t at the game so I don’t have any feedback to provide.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/16). home team is listed first and in alpha order. as always, any additional insight or commentary to the matches is hugely welcome.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 2 - SDSC 2 *actuals: Albion 3 - SDSC 1 (thx Vegas for the score!)*
note: any insight or commentary from folks who were at the match?

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 2 - LAGSD 2*

predict: Nomads 3 - Chula Vista 3 *actuals: Nomads 2 - Chula Vista 4*

predict: San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 *actuals: San Diego Surf 8 - OC Surf 0*
note: SD Surf was only up at 2-0 at ht but then things got away from OC in the 2nd half with SD Surf scoring 6.

SD Surf played one 2008, who went for a double but that was it despite the previous match's scoreline. 

of note, counting showcase matches, SD Surf has had 9 shutouts in their last 11 matches.

predict: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 2 *actuals: Strikers 6 - Arsenal 1*

*LA*
predict: FC Golden State 2 - LA Surf 1 *actuals: FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 2*
note: LA Surf got a quick one at the 5th minute and then another at the 20th minute. Both from JA. FCG got one back quickly at the 20th minute but, after a fast start, both team then went scoreless for the rest of the match. 

FCG rostered two '08s.

any additional commentary or insight here?

predict: LAFC 5 - Santa Barbara SC 0 *actuals: LAFC 3 - Santa Barbara SC 0*
note: Santa Barbara kept LAFC reasonable with a 0-1 scoreline at ht and then two more quick ones at the beginning of the 2nd half. LAFC's offense has been on a steady decline since the beginning of the season, but their D, after trending the wrong way since the beginning of the season, has picked it up in the last two matches since their October match against Real SoCal.

For Santa Barbara, their D has been improving tangibly since the beginning of the season, but their offense - while there may be some hints of improvement - is still in the SoCal basement. The big changes/improvements seem to have been made after the mid-October match against LAUFA.

Here's the chart for the LAFC offense:
 

Here's the chart for the LAFC defense:

____________________________________________

Here's the chart for the Santa Barbara SC offense:


Here's the chart for the Santa Barbara SC defense:


predict: LA Galaxy 4 - Ventura Fusion 1 *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*

predict: LA Surf 3 - TFA 4 *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*

predict: LAUFA 2 - Legends 5 *actuals: LAUFA 4 - Legends 2*
note:  the algo was off on this one but it was a little bit of an odd match. 

it was tight in the first half, with LAUFA going into ht w/ a 1-0 lead off a PK four minutes after match start. In the 2nd half, Legends went ahead 2-1 were two quick goals by JO in a five minute period shortly after the 2h started. 

But LAUFA tied it at the 58th minute, and continued to push for two more - another PK at the 63rd minute to make it 3-2 and then a run of play goal at the 68th minute for the final 4-2 scoreline. 

Anyone have more commentary or insight here?

predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 3 *actuals: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 2*

predict: TFA 3 - Legends 3 *actuals: TFA 2 - Legends 1*
note: Legends had a bit of a tough weekend with two performance below expectations. only thing that's apparent from the game reports is that it was two away games. anyone have any insight or commentary here?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team.

*San Diego*
Murrieta 2 - Strikers 4
OC Surf 2 - Arsenal 2
RSL AZ 4 - Nomads 2
RSL AZ 3 - LAGSD 1
SC del Sol 4 - LAGSD 1
SC del Sol 6 - Nomads 1
SDSC 3 - Murrieta 2

*Los Angeles*
LAFC 6 - Legends 1
LAUFA 4 - Real SoCal 1
Pateadores 5 - LA Galaxy 2
Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 2 - *match to watch*
note: Santa Barbara made some changes around mid-October and have seen modest improved relative performance since (hence Santa Barbara being - despite a long term lease (so far) in the standings basement - an interesting team to watch, at least for right now). 

Santa Barbara still have some significant challenges scoring but D has a solid improvement trend. 

Meanwhile, after a solid start to the season, LA Surf had a run of less than great results, with their D, in particular, being decidedly less than stingy. all said, be an interesting match to watch.

Ventura Fusion 1 - TFA 3


----------



## gogo1

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/16). home team is listed first and in alpha order. as always, any additional insight or commentary to the matches is hugely welcome.
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Albion 2 - SDSC 2 *actuals: Albion 3 - SDSC 1 (thx Vegas for the score!)*
> note: any insight or commentary from folks who were at the match?
> 
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 2 - LAGSD 2*
> 
> predict: Nomads 3 - Chula Vista 3 *actuals: Nomads 2 - Chula Vista 4*
> 
> predict: San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 *actuals: San Diego Surf 8 - OC Surf 0*
> note: SD Surf was only up at 2-0 at ht but then things got away from OC in the 2nd half with SD Surf scoring 6.
> 
> SD Surf played one 2008, who went for a double but that was it despite the previous match's scoreline.
> 
> of note, counting showcase matches, SD Surf has had 9 shutouts in their last 11 matches.
> 
> predict: Strikers 5 - Arsenal 2 *actuals: Strikers 6 - Arsenal 1*
> 
> *LA*
> predict: FC Golden State 2 - LA Surf 1 *actuals: FC Golden State 1 - LA Surf 2*
> note: LA Surf got a quick one at the 5th minute and then another at the 20th minute. Both from JA. FCG got one back quickly at the 20th minute but, after a fast start, both team then went scoreless for the rest of the match.
> 
> FCG rostered two '08s.
> 
> any additional commentary or insight here?
> 
> predict: LAFC 5 - Santa Barbara SC 0 *actuals: LAFC 3 - Santa Barbara SC 0*
> note: Santa Barbara kept LAFC reasonable with a 0-1 scoreline at ht and then two more quick ones at the beginning of the 2nd half. LAFC's offense has been on a steady decline since the beginning of the season, but their D, after trending the wrong way since the beginning of the season, has picked it up in the last two matches since their October match against Real SoCal.
> 
> For Santa Barbara, their D has been improving tangibly since the beginning of the season, but their offense - while there may be some hints of improvement - is still in the SoCal basement. The big changes/improvements seem to have been made after the mid-October match against LAUFA.
> 
> Here's the chart for the LAFC offense:
> View attachment 5658
> 
> Here's the chart for the LAFC defense:
> View attachment 5661
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Here's the chart for the Santa Barbara SC offense:
> View attachment 5659
> 
> Here's the chart for the Santa Barbara SC defense:
> View attachment 5660
> 
> predict: LA Galaxy 4 - Ventura Fusion 1 *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*
> 
> predict: LA Surf 3 - TFA 4 *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here?*
> 
> predict: LAUFA 2 - Legends 5 *actuals: LAUFA 4 - Legends 2*
> note:  the algo was off on this one but it was a little bit of an odd match.
> 
> it was tight in the first half, with LAUFA going into ht w/ a 1-0 lead off a PK four minutes after match start. In the 2nd half, Legends went ahead 2-1 were two quick goals by JO in a five minute period shortly after the 2h started.
> 
> But LAUFA tied it at the 58th minute, and continued to push for two more - another PK at the 63rd minute to make it 3-2 and then a run of play goal at the 68th minute for the final 4-2 scoreline.
> 
> Anyone have more commentary or insight here?
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 1 - FC Golden State 3 *actuals: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 2*
> 
> predict: TFA 3 - Legends 3 *actuals: TFA 2 - Legends 1*
> note: Legends had a bit of a tough weekend with two performance below expectations. only thing that's apparent from the game reports is that it was two away games. anyone have any insight or commentary here?


11/16 Missing Scores

LA Galaxy 1 - Ventura Fusion 0
LA Surf 1 - TFA 2

Thank you Kante for scores and comments.


----------



## Kante

gogo1 said:


> 11/16 Missing Scores
> 
> LA Galaxy 1 - Ventura Fusion 0
> LA Surf 1 - TFA 2
> 
> Thank you Kante for scores and comments.


any commentary/insight on LAG v Ventura? surprised by that result.


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this coming weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team.
> 
> *San Diego*
> Murrieta 2 - Strikers 4
> OC Surf 2 - Arsenal 2
> RSL AZ 4 - Nomads 2
> RSL AZ 3 - LAGSD 1
> SC del Sol 4 - LAGSD 1
> SC del Sol 6 - Nomads 1
> SDSC 3 - Murrieta 2
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LAFC 6 - Legends 1
> LAUFA 4 - Real SoCal 1
> Pateadores 5 - LA Galaxy 2
> Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 2 - *match to watch*
> note: Santa Barbara made some changes around mid-October and have seen modest improved relative performance since (hence Santa Barbara being - despite a long term lease (so far) in the standings basement - an interesting team to watch, at least for right now).
> 
> Santa Barbara still have some significant challenges scoring but D has a solid improvement trend.
> 
> Meanwhile, after a solid start to the season, LA Surf had a run of less than great results, with their D, in particular, being decidedly less than stingy. all said, be an interesting match to watch.
> 
> Ventura Fusion 1 - TFA 3


Have two additional scores in from this last  weekend (thx Gogo1!)

With those two additional scores, here's LA predicts w/ some revised scorelines for the coming weekend:

*Los Angeles*
LAFC - Legends 1 (no change)

LAUFA 4 - Real SoCal 1 (no change)

Pateadores 5 - LA Galaxy 2 (no change)

Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 1 (revised) - *match to watch*
note: Santa Barbara made some changes around mid-October and have seen modest improved relative performance since (hence Santa Barbara being - despite a long term lease (so far) in the standings basement - an interesting team to watch, at least for right now). 

Santa Barbara still have some significant challenges scoring but D has a solid improvement trend. 

Meanwhile, after a solid start to the season, LA Surf had a run of less than great results, with their D, in particular, being decidedly less than stingy. all said, be an interesting match to watch.

Ventura Fusion 1 - TFA 2 - (revised) - *match to watch (?)*
note: aside from a 1-8 shellacking by LAG, Ventura has actually shown a solid defensive improvement trend since the beginning of the season. on the flip side, over the course of the season, Ventura offense has been getting worse almost every match. Ventura had an interesting 0-1 result against LAG this last weekend, and incorporating that result into the data made the predict one goal closer. will be interesting to see how this one goes. last match between these teams was 3-1 TFA.


----------



## Kante

one additional note for the weekend.

had some DM comments that LAFC - Santa Barbara looked a lot like USA - Cuba, except that LAFC had a lot less ball movement than the USA did.

didn't see the LAFC - Santa Barbara match, so apologies if this bunkering characterization is unfair/not accurate.

In general, not sure that bunkering at u13 thru u15 USSDA helps anyone except the coaching staff trying to get a better result in one particular game than they might otherwise from how they've developed their team to date.

might as well line-up all the boys in a wall along the goal line and see if the other team can squeeze their shots into the small spaces above ...

made this point when SD Surf u15 reportedly bunkered vs LAFC, and will make it again in this instance. 

prepare the kids adequately, then let the kids play, and learn.


----------



## watfly

Kante said:


> one additional note for the weekend.
> 
> had some DM comments that LAFC - Santa Barbara looked a lot like USA - Cuba, except that LAFC had a lot less ball movement than the USA did.
> 
> didn't see the LAFC - Santa Barbara match, so apologies if this bunkering characterization is unfair/not accurate.
> 
> In general, not sure that bunkering at u13 thru u15 USSDA helps anyone except the coaching staff trying to get a better result in one particular game than they might otherwise from how they've developed their team to date.
> 
> might as well line-up all the boys in a wall along the goal line and see if the other team can squeeze their shots into the small spaces above ...
> 
> made this point when SD Surf u15 reportedly bunkered vs LAFC, and will make it again in this instance.
> 
> prepare the kids adequately, then let the kids play, and learn.


The DA clubs that don't have a full DA program have a lot more pressure to win, or as USDA euphemistically calls "meaningful games".  If they don't win those clubs don't get the older age groups.  Speculating, but this could be the reason SB was "bunkering". 

My son has played for both a limited DA club and a full DA club.  I can tell you that the philosophy is dramatically different between the two.  The limited DA club was focused on winning over development, and the full DA club, vice versa.  Now there could be a number of reasons for this, but my strong suspicion is that winning is more of a priority for limited DA clubs due to the desire to add additional DA ages.  I've seen this priority for winning (direct play, booting it out the back, hoofing up to the star player, very limited playing time for the bottom half of the roster) over development from a number of limited DA clubs but I'm not claiming this is universal for those clubs.

If your child is seriously interested in playing DA, my recommendation would be to find a DA program that has a full complement of ages.


----------



## Kante

watfly said:


> The DA clubs that don't have a full DA program have a lot more pressure to win, or as USDA euphemistically calls "meaningful games".  If they don't win those clubs don't get the older age groups.  Speculating, but this could be the reason SB was "bunkering".
> 
> My son has played for both a limited DA club and a full DA club.  I can tell you that the philosophy is dramatically different between the two.  The limited DA club was focused on winning over development, and the full DA club, vice versa.  Now there could be a number of reasons for this, but my strong suspicion is that winning is more of a priority for limited DA clubs due to the desire to add additional DA ages.  I've seen this priority for winning (direct play, booting it out the back, hoofing up to the star player, very limited playing time for the bottom half of the roster) over development from a number of limited DA clubs but I'm not claiming this is universal for those clubs.
> 
> If your child is seriously interested in playing DA, my recommendation would be to find a DA program that has a full complement of ages.


completely makes sense.


----------



## focomoso

watfly said:


> My son has played for both a limited DA club and a full DA club.  I can tell you that the philosophy is dramatically different between the two...


I suspect this is more on a club-by-club / coach-by-coach basis. My son was at a limited DA club with a coach who explicitly focused on development over winning. Then they changed coaches and the emphasis changed.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref

Would it be weird if a referee posted thoughts on matches that he/she referee'd? I know you all like your information and gossip on these matches, but there are potential identity and drama concerns that might go into it if I were to share thoughts on matches.


----------



## focomoso

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> Would it be weird if a referee posted thoughts on matches that he/she referee'd? I know you all like your information and gossip on these matches, but there are potential identity and drama concerns that might go into it if I were to share thoughts on matches.


I don't see why this would be a problem as long as the comments were kept relatively general (no singling out individual players for sub-par play).


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for the last weekend (11/23). home team is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. Happy Turkey Day!

*San Diego*
predict: Murrieta 2 - Strikers 4 *actuals: Murrieta 1 - Strikers 5*
predict: OC Surf 2 - Arsenal 2 *actuals: OC Surf 2 - Arsenal 2 *
predict: RSL AZ 4 - Nomads 2 *actuals: RSL AZ 6 - Nomads 0*
predict: RSL AZ 3 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: pending - anyone have score on this one?*
predict: SC del Sol 4 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: pending - anyone have score on this one?*
predict: SC del Sol 6 - Nomads 1 *actuals: SC del Sol 8 - Nomads 0*
predict: SDSC 3 - Murrieta 2 *actuals: SDSC 5 - Murrieta 2*

*Los Angeles*
predict: LAFC 6 - Legends 1 *actuals: rescheduled*

predict: LAUFA 4 - Real SoCal 1 *actuals: LAUFA 4 - Real SoCal 4 *

predict: Pateadores 5 - LA Galaxy 2 *actuals: Pateadores 2 - LA Galaxy 7*
note: interesting results. any commentary or insights from anyone? either posted or via?

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - LA Surf 1  *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 4 - LA Surf 1*
note: interesting results. any commentary or insights from anyone? either posted or via?

predict: Ventura Fusion 1 - TFA 2 *actuals: Ventura Fusion 2 - TFA 1*


----------



## Kante

here's standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

here's SoCal standings. A caveat on the standings below is that - at the showcase - LA teams went 8 wins, 5 draws and two losses vs SD teams with 29 goals scored by LA teams vs 13 goals allowed. Point being is that at the u13 level, LA has the edge over SD.



Here's LA and SD group standings:



Here's commentary: 

1)  LAFC is still head and shoulders above the rest of the SoCal on both sides of the ball. 

2) The Strikers rose five spots in the SoCal ranking, largely on their consistent offensive improvement over the last three months. The Strikers are now averaging the 2nd most goals scored per game in SoCal (behind only LAFC) and the algo actually says the Strikers' offense is - at this point in time - 50% better than any other SoCal team, including LAFC. 

The caveat to this is that the Strikers plays in the SD group, which, per the showcase, is not as strong as the LA group.

The Strikers' defense is, so far, just ok/ sort of good and trending in the wrong direction. So, maybe something to work on over the holiday/new years break...

Here's the Strikers' offensive chart (as a reminder, each data point in this chart is the number of goals scored in each match by the Strikers as a % of the average number of goals allowed by that particular opponent.)



Here's the Striker's defensive chart. It's a decidely different trend than their offense, although there has been some correction in the last two matches (as a reminder, each data point in this chart is the number of goals allowed in each match by the Strikers as a % of the average number of goals scored by that particular opponent.)



3) LAUFA still has a top five offense but also still has a bottom five defense. 

Here is LAUFA's Defensive chart to date:



LAUFA generally showed defensive improvement thru the first five games of the season, but then started to trend the wrong way, with their 2019 defensive lowlight being against TFA where LAUFA gave up nine goals. 

And in their last match of 2019, LAUFA gave up four to Real SoCal, which has a bottom three offense in the LA group. 

Given how solid LAUFA's offense has been, LAUFA, with some improvement defensively, could move up significantly in the standings. maybe something to work on over the holiday/new year break...

4) Murrieta Surf has plunged 8 spots in the SoCal ranking, dropping from #4 down to #12. This is largely due to Murrieta's D trending in the wrong direction after their fourth game of the season. Again, something to work on over the holiday/new years break...

Here's Murrieta's Defensive chart:



5) While both the LA and SD groups are dominated by one team (LAFC and SD Surf respectively), there is a fair amount of parity after that. In Los Angeles, just .5 points separates the #2 ranked LA team - FC Golden State - from the #8 ranked Legends. In San Diego, #2 ranked RSL is only separated by .5 points from #6 ranked Murrieta.

6) Although LA Surf is trending in the wrong direction, they've also played all but one of their eight games away. At this age, there is a significant home vs away effect - for example, in the LA group, teams playing away have a -40% worse median goal differential than when they at home - and would expect LA Surf to turn it around in the New Year as they play the large majority of their games at home.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. a slow weekend, so spent a bit more time on analysis (for better or worse). LA matches listed first and then SD matches below. (hey strikers, play the kids/08s this weekend)

*Los Angeles*
FC Golden State 1 - TFA 1
note: FCG had been showing solid improvement thru the first games of the season but something after the 10/6 5-0 win over Santa Barbara. The change was striking, and apparent on both sides of the ball. Can't really tell what happened, but something did happen. (any inisight/comments on this? Can also send insights/comments via DM if you'd rather not make a public comment.

It's notable that FCG has 36 on the team roster (23 of which are pt players) but - like all USSDA teams - can only roster 18 for games. 

Here's FCG offense:


Here's FCG's defense:


LA Surf 1 - Ventura County Fusion 2
note: interesting match here with Ventura trending positive and LA Surf trending negative.

Short version is that Ventura seems to be turning a bit of corner. It looks like they bottomed out around the match vs Santa Barbara in mid October, and have been improving since w/ much better results playing teams a second time (eg, LAUFA, LAG and TFA). 

Here's Ventura's offense:


Here's Ventura's defense:


On the flip side, LA Surf, after a solid start with 3-1 win over LAG and a 5-1 win over TFA at the beginning of the season, have been on steady decline on both of the sides since. 

One possible caveat about these trends is that LA Surf has played seven out of eight of their matches away, and intuitively (and statistically with other age and geo groups) it's reasonable to expect teams to do worse playing away.

However, on average this season, the u13 LA teams do about 40% worse offensively playing away but about 50% *better* defensively. So, net net w/ LA Surf is that they need to take a look at why they were doing better at the beginning of the season and not so much now.

Here's LA Surf's offense:


Here's LA Surf's defense:


*San Diego*
Chula Vista 1 - Strikers 6
note: not much to be said here. a really good team playing an OK team. last time these two teams played it was 6-2 Strikers. Algo says similar results again. Maybe an opportunity for the Strikers to play some 08s....?#playthekids


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (12/6/19).

predict: LA Surf 1 - Ventura County Fusion 2 / *Actuals: LA Surf 1 - Ventura County Fusion 2*
note: tied 0-0 at half. there was a flurry of activity starting at the 59th minute, with LA Surf scoring to make it 1-0. Ventura quickly came back with two quick ones by FG (VC's leading scorer with five goals for the year) at the 61st and 65th minute. LA Surf also had a yellow at the 65th minute. 

predict: Chula Vista 1 - Strikers 6 / *Actuals: Chula Vista 1 - Strikers 2*
note: would like to give Chula Vista credit for making this match competitive but suspect, but am not sure, that's not the case. 

Per game report, AH (Strikers 2nd leading scorer w/ 11 goals for the season) scored at the 2nd minute and again at the 3rd minute. Strikers went scoreless from that point on, although they got a card at the 52nd minute.  Chula Vista got one in at the 60th minute to make it a 1-2 final result in favor of the Strikers. 

Any additional commentary/insights on this one?


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Can any one confirm or deny a rumor that is floating around and that I've heard from multiple people..... Strikers coach Willie formally of TFA might be taking over Strikers 07 team next year.


----------



## RedDevilDad

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Can any one confirm or deny a rumor that is floating around and that I've heard from multiple people..... Strikers coach Willie formally of TFA might be taking over Strikers 07 team next year.


Only one way to find out...  

Willie Diaz: 
Email: williestrikersfc@gmail.com
Cell: 818-454-1411

(from the Strikers Website before any of y'all freak... haha)


----------



## Kante

So season is starting back up.

Here's the predict for the one 07 match this weekend:

*Real SoCal 1 - Ventura County Fusion 2*
Ventura had an offensive resurgence at the end of the 2019 with a 2-1 win against TFA and a 2-1 win against LA Surf. They seem to have good ball movement with no one player accounting for more than 25% of their goals and 11 players scoring at least once. Defensively, Ventura has shown steady improvement over the course of the season.

Key X factor is how many/which 07s Ventura will play up w/ the 06s. To Ventura's credit, they've been playing 07s up a fair amount since their "real" 06 roster that is showing up in the game reports is 12 players 

For reference, the USSDA site lists 15 06s on the Ventura's 06 team roster but the game reports show that only about 12 06s have been rostered for the games since the showcase tournament. 

And with RSC's 19 player roster plus the winter break, Ventura may simply need more bodies on the 06 side. Having said that, Ventura may have also added 06 players over the winter break, which would be the reasonable thing to do.

On the RSC side, RSC's offense was showing consistent improvement until their leading scorer - #9 AS - became unavailable starting the Nov 10th match against Santa Barbara. He's been off the game roster since. Would assume but am not sure that this injury. To that point, AS accounted for more than 60% of RSC's goals. However, after two goose eggs with AS out, RSC did a find a way to get four in against LAUFA in their last 2019 match.

On the defensive side, RSC is trending worse over the course of the season, with their worst performance coming in the 0-3 November loss to Santa Barbara. 

Net net, although the algo is calling this one close, if AS is still unavailable for RSC and Ventura keeps their 07s playing u13, this one could turn into a lopsided win for Ventura.


----------



## Kante

here's the one predict vs actual for this last weekend

predict: Real SoCal 1 - Ventura County Fusion 2 / *actuals: Real SoCal 1 - Ventura County Fusion 1*
note: per the game report, score was 1-0 Ventura at ht, w/the Fusion getting a goal right before half. RSC came back quickly in the 2h, with one in at the 40th minute. 

RSC's leading scorer - #9/AS - was not rostered for the match. Ventura was missing two players playing up with the 06s.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. not to make excuses but... the last couple of years have seen some unexpected variance coming off the winter break. likely has to do with the wide range of winter break training done by teams. in any case, here's this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
TFA 0 - LAFC 3
LAUFA 1 - LA Surf 4
Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 2
Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2 - *match to watch.* 
note: Santa Barbara beat the Pats 3-1 to start the season, but the algo says that are the stronger team right now. not sure that makes sense. Santa Barbara exited 2019 w/ three strong performances beating RSC and LA Surf by a combined 7-1 and putting up a respectable 0-3 loss to LAFC and lost to LA Galaxy 2-3. Pats beat LA Surf 4-2 and beat LAG 3-1 before lost to them six weeks later 2-7. be interesting one to watch.

*San Diego*
Albion 5 - Nomads 0
Orange County Surf 1 - Arsenal 2
San Diego Surf 2 - LAGSD 0
Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 5


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actual for this last weekend (1/25 and 1/26):

*Los Angeles*
predict: TFA 0 - LAFC 3 / *actuals: TFA 1 - LAFC 1*
note: the algo had this as a solid win for LAFC. per game report, TFA got on the board first with a goal at the 21st minute. There was one card against TFA at the 32nd minute. LAFC tied it in the 2nd half w/ a goal at the 39th minute. *any comments or insight on this match, either for posting or via dm?*

predict: LAUFA 1 - LA Surf 4 / *actuals: LAUFA 3 - LA Surf 6*
note: The algo had the margin, outcome and predicted a fair amount of scoring but was off on the final score by a fair bit. per game report, it was 3-1 LA Surf at half. GH had a hat track and JA had a double for LA Surf. BM had a double for LAUFA.

predict: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 2 / *actuals: Real SoCal 0 - FC Golden State 1*

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2 / actual: *rescheduled to Feb 24th

San Diego*
predict: Albion 5 - Nomads 0 / actuals: n/a 
note: does anyone have the score on this match?

predict: Orange County Surf 1 - Arsenal 2 / *actuals: Orange County Surf 1 - Arsenal 2*

predict: San Diego Surf 2 - LAGSD 0 / *actuals: San Diego Surf 4 - LAGSD 0* 
note: per the game report, LAGSD kept it close in the first half, giving up one goal at the 29th minute and were only down 0-1 at the half. However, there was some sort of LAGSD breakdown about 15 minutes into the second half when SD Surf scored three goals in a three minute period to go up 4-0. *any comments or insight on this match, either for posting or via dm?*

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 5 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 - Strikers 1*
note: interesting result here. the algo had the Strikers winning by a fair margin but, instead, Murrieta picked up a a point with the tie. per game report, Murrieta scored first, getting one in at the 22nd minute for a 1-0 Murrieta lead at half. Strikers tied it in the second half with a goal at the 42nd minute. *any comments or insight on this match, either for posting or via dm?*


----------



## RedDevilDad

Albion won 4-0 over Nomads.


----------



## Kante

RedDevilDad said:


> Albion won 4-0 over Nomads.


thx.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (2/1/20). home team is listed first

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 1 - FC Golden State 2
LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2 - *match to watch*
LAFC 2 - LAUFA 1 - *match to watch*
note: LAFC's offense has been fading since late October, and the latest match against TFA continued this trend line. But, while LAUFA tends a score a lot, their defense might exactly what the doctor ordered for LAFC's goal scoring.
Pateadores 2 - Legends 1
Santa Barbara SC 1 - Ventura 1 - *match to watch*
note: be interesting to see if Santa Barbara continues their improvement trend from 2019. have seen them backslide a fair bit after the holiday break in past seasons

*San Diego*
Arsenal 1 - Chula Vista 2
Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 1
SC del Sol 1 - San Diego Surf 3
Strikers 2 - Albion 2 - *match to watch*
note: be interesting to see if Albion continues their improvement trend from 2019 against a good Strikers team. 
Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1
Real Salt Lake 1 - San Diego Surf 2 - *match to watch*
note: two of the top u13 teams in the country playing each other. Should be fun to watch.
SC del Sol 2 - San Diego SC 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this coming weekend (2/1/20). home team is listed first

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 1 - FC Golden State 2 / *actuals: LA Surf 2 - FC Golden State 1*
predict: LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2 / *actuals: LA Galaxy 0 - TFA 3*
predict: LAFC 2 - LAUFA 1 / *actuals: LAFC 2 - LAUFA 2*
predict: Pateadores 2 - Legends 1 / *actuals: pending*
predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Ventura 1 / *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 - Ventura 1

San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 1 - Chula Vista 2 / *actuals: pending*
predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 1 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego SC 2*
predict: SC del Sol 1 - San Diego Surf 3 / *actuals: SC del Sol 3 - San Diego Surf 1*
predict: Strikers 2 - Albion 2 / *actuals: pending*
predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1 - LAGSD 1*
predict: Real Salt Lake 1 - San Diego Surf 2 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 - San Diego Surf 4*
predict: SC del Sol 2 - San Diego SC 1 / *actuals: SC del Sol 3 - San Diego SC 1*


----------



## Vegas

Albion beat Strikers 1-0.


----------



## Kante

Vegas said:


> Albion beat Strikers 1-0.


thx


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
Arsenal 2 - Albion 2
LAGSD 2 - Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
note: Both LAGSD and Strikers depend on thee players - MB, GG and ST for LASGSD and AH, DM and MS for the Strikers - to score goals. However, both teams wins games primarily because of their defense. Algo is calling it for LAGSD in a bit of an upset. Should be a fun one to watch. 
Nomads 1 - Chula Vista 3
San Diego SC 4 - Orange County Surf 1
Murrieta Surf 2 - San Diego Surf 4

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 4 - Pats 4 - *match to watch*
FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 1
Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 4
Legends 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1
LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 1 - *(come on, LAFC, play the kids!)*


----------



## mlx

Kante said:


> LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 1 - *(come on, LAFC, play the kids!)*


What do you mean with play the kids?


----------



## Kante

mlx said:


> What do you mean with play the kids?


if it's going to be a one sided match, play the youngers up, so 08s


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
predict: Arsenal 2 - Albion 2 / *actuals: Arsenal 1 - Albion 1*
predict: LAGSD 2 - Strikers 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?
predict: Nomads 1 - Chula Vista 3 / *actuals: Nomads 0 - Chula Vista 7*
predict: San Diego SC 4 - Orange County Surf 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?
predict: Murrieta Surf 2 - San Diego Surf 4 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1- San Diego Surf 1*
note: any commentary or insight from folks, either here or via DM, on this match?

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 4 - Pats 4 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?

predict: FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 1 / *actuals: FC Golden State 2 - Ventura Fusion 1*

predict: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 4 / *actuals: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 4*
note: interesting result. good on RSC for stepping up. per game report, RSC's goals came within a 7 minute window in the second half. sometimes it break down like that. 

of note, LAUFA's leading goal scorer (17 goals in 15 games and accounts for more than 1/3 of LAUFA's goals) was listed as not rostered by the game report. any commentary or insight from folks, either here or via DM, on this match?

predict: Legends 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1 / *actuals: Legends 2 - Santa Barbara SC 2*

predict: LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 1 / *actuals: LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 0*
note: per game report, LAFC rostered one 08 for the match while LAG rostered three 08s.


----------



## focomoso

LA Surf 3, Pats 2 - I got to the game midway through the first half and it was 2-1 Pats and the game looked pretty even. In the 2nd half, it was all one-way traffic for LA Surf and they came back and won 3-2 pretty handily. Could have ended 5-2 with all the chances Surf had.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (2/15). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
Nomads 0 - Albion 6 (play the kids!)

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 1 - LAFC 5 (play the kids!)
Real SoCal 1 - Pateadores 3
LA Surf - Legends 2


----------



## play03

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/8/20). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Arsenal 2 - Albion 2 / *actuals: Arsenal 1 - Albion 1*
> predict: LAGSD 2 - Strikers 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?
> predict: Nomads 1 - Chula Vista 3 / *actuals: Nomads 0 - Chula Vista 7*
> predict: San Diego SC 4 - Orange County Surf 1 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?
> predict: Murrieta Surf 2 - San Diego Surf 4 / *actuals: Murrieta Surf 1- San Diego Surf 1*
> note: any commentary or insight from folks, either here or via DM, on this match?
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: LA Surf 4 - Pats 4 / actuals: pending - does anyone have the score?
> 
> predict: FC Golden State 3 - Ventura Fusion 1 / *actuals: FC Golden State 2 - Ventura Fusion 1*
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 4 / *actuals: Real SoCal 2 - LAUFA 4*
> note: interesting result. good on RSC for stepping up. per game report, RSC's goals came within a 7 minute window in the second half. sometimes it break down like that.
> 
> of note, LAUFA's leading goal scorer (17 goals in 15 games and accounts for more than 1/3 of LAUFA's goals) was listed as not rostered by the game report. any commentary or insight from folks, either here or via DM, on this match?
> 
> predict: Legends 3 - Santa Barbara SC 1 / *actuals: Legends 2 - Santa Barbara SC 2*
> 
> predict: LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 1 / *actuals: LAFC 5 - LA Galaxy 0*
> note: per game report, LAFC rostered one 08 for the match while LAG rostered three 08s.


He played for 06 LAUFA that set of games, 2 of Real goals came form 2 very controversial penalties within 4 min of each other, otherwise LAUFA dominated


----------



## play03

play03 said:


> He played for 06 LAUFA that set of games, 2 of Real goals came form 2 very controversial penalties within 4 min of each other, otherwise LAUFA dominated


----------



## Kante

play03 said:


> He played for 06 LAUFA that set of games, 2 of Real goals came form 2 very controversial penalties within 4 min of each other, otherwise LAUFA dominated


Thx! Wish the game reports consistently reported PKs. A handful do but most don't... The PKs were the last two goals?

correction on the typo for the result (apologies) : Actuals for the 07 match were RSC 3 - LAUFA 0

And yes, game report from 06 match (result for that match was, ironically, RSC 0 - LAUFA 3) has DR rostered w/ the 06s instead of playing for the 07s.


----------



## play03

Kante said:


> Thx! Wish the game reports consistently reported PKs. A handful do but most don't... The PKs were the last two goals?
> 
> correction on the typo for the result (apologies) : Actuals for the 07 match were RSC 3 - LAUFA 0
> 
> And yes, game report from 06 match (result for that match was, ironically, RSC 0 - LAUFA 3) has DR rostered w/ the 06s instead of playing for the 07s.


yes, pks were the last 2 goals, Real's goalie was very good, the score is not reflective of the game


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend:

*San Diego*
predict: Nomads 0 - Albion 6 (play the kids!) actuals: *pending *- does anyone have the score here?

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 1 - LAFC 5 (play the kids!) *actuals: LA Surf 0 - LAFC 6*
note: per the game report, LAFC rostered two 08s for the game. :-(

predict: Real SoCal 1 - Pateadores 3 *actuals: Real SoCal 1 - Pateadores 2*

predict : LA Surf 1 - Legends 2 *actuals: LA Surf 2 - Legends 3*


----------



## watfly

Kante said:


> Here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend:
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Nomads 0 - Albion 6 (play the kids!) actuals: *pending *- does anyone have the score here?
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: LA Surf 1 - LAFC 5 (play the kids!) *actuals: LA Surf 0 - LAFC 6*
> note: per the game report, LAFC rostered two 08s for the game. :-(
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 1 - Pateadores 3 *actuals: Real SoCal 1 - Pateadores 2*
> 
> predict : LA Surf 1 - Legends 2 *actuals: LA Surf 2 - Legends 3*


Albion 2-0 over Nomads.  Albion scored 2 early and it looked like another long day for Nomads, but they managed to regroup.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/22). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
San Diego Surf 4 - Albion 1

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 3 - Real SoCal 1

Ventura Fusion 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
note: not sure the algo is right on this one, though it'd be interesting if it was. LAFC has had a steady downward trend offensively but just dropped 6 on LA Surf. last match btw these teams was 0-4 LAFC. it does bear noting that Ventura has steadily improved on defense since October, due to a change that was made around the beginning of October

Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

Albion - SD Surf game called off due to lightning after only 15-minutes.  Albion was trailing 0-1 when it was called.  Game was held for 30-minutes then canceled.  Interestingly enough, the weather turned beautiful after that 30-minute delay.


----------



## mlx

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/22). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> San Diego Surf 4 - Albion 1
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LA Surf 3 - Real SoCal 1
> 
> Ventura Fusion 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
> note: not sure the algo is right on this one, though it'd be interesting if it was. LAFC has had a steady downward trend offensively but just dropped 6 on LA Surf. last match btw these teams was 0-4 LAFC. it does bear noting that Ventura has steadily improved on defense since October, due to a change that was made around the beginning of October
> 
> Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2


What was the change Fusion did?


----------



## Kante

mlx said:


> What was the change Fusion did?


not sure. but here's their defensive chart. It measures goals allowed per game by the Fusion as a % of the average goals scored by their opponents. 

after Ventura Fusion gave up eight goals to LAG at the end of Sept, they seemed to have got things on track defensively. Would be interesting to hear from folks about what changed.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/22). home team is listed first. had a little bit of rain, and some 07s playing up w/ the u14s.

*San Diego*
predict: San Diego Surf 4 - Albion 1 *actuals: rescheduled.*

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 3 - Real SoCal 1 *actuals: pending - does anyone have this result?*

predict: Ventura Fusion 1 - LAFC 2 *actuals: Ventura Fusion 0 - LAFC 3*
note: was concerned that the Algo had been out late the night before, before producing this predict but it wasn't too far off. per game report, LAFC scored all three goals in a five minute window right at the end of the match. LAFC rostered three 08s and one 09. Ventura was missing five starters who were playing up w/ the 06s and rostered four 08s. anyone have more commentary or insight on this match? either here or via dm?

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - Pateadores 2 *actuals: rescheduled*


----------



## Kante

here's SoCal and LA/SD Group standings as of last weekend. highlighted best offensive teams (top 5 in socal and top 3 in group) and best defensive teams (same). SoCal standings are presented first and group standings are presented second.

A caveat on the standings below is that - at the showcase - LA teams went 8 wins, 5 draws and two losses vs SD teams with 29 goals scored by LA teams vs 13 goals allowed. Point being is that at the u13 level, LA has the edge over SD, despite the standings below.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/29). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State - *match to watch*
Legends 1 - LAFC 2
LAUFA 3 - LA Galaxy 5
Santa Barbara SC 1 - TFA 2

*San Diego*
Real Salt Lake 2 - Albion 1
San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 - *play the kids!*
SC del Sol 5 - Nomads 0 - *play the kids!*
Chula Vista 1 - Arsenal 1
Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3
Real Salt Lake 3 - Nomads 0
SC del Sol 3 - Albion 1 - *match to watch*


----------



## apples

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/29). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State - *match to watch*
> Legends 1 - LAFC 2
> LAUFA 3 - LA Galaxy 5
> Santa Barbara SC 1 - TFA 2
> 
> *San Diego*
> Real Salt Lake 2 - Albion 1
> San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 - *play the kids!*
> SC del Sol 5 - Nomads 0 - *play the kids!*
> Chula Vista 1 - Arsenal 1
> Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3
> Real Salt Lake 3 - Nomads 0
> SC del Sol 3 - Albion 1 - *match to watch*


 LAUFA 2- LA Galaxy 1


----------



## apples

apples said:


> LAUFA 2- LA Galaxy 1


 LAFC 5- Legends 1


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

OC Surf 0 - SD Surf 3.


----------



## apples

apples said:


> LAFC 5- Legends 1


Santa Barbara 2. TFA 0


----------



## Kante

thx!


----------



## mrringodi

apples said:


> Santa Barbara 2. TFA 0


Pats 2 GS 1


----------



## Kante

mrringodi said:


> Pats 2 GS 1


thx!


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for the last weekend (2/29). home team is listed first. couple of surprising results int he LA group this weekend. additional commentary or insights, either here or via dm would be appreciated

*Los Angeles*
predict: Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 1 *actuals: Pateadores 2 - FC Golden State 1 (thx mrringodi!)*
note: per game report, looks like a close match. Pats scored early, FCG tied it later in the 2nd half and Pats won it 2-1 near the end of the match. any other comments or insights either here or via dm?

predict: Legends 1 - LAFC 2 *actuals: Legends 1 - LAFC 5 (thx apples!)*
note: per game report, LAFC jumped up early, scoring four before halftime. Looks like some of the offensive issues LAFC was having starting mid-Nov may have been successfully addressed in January, and are now resolved.

predict: LAUFA 3 - LA Galaxy 5 *actuals: LAUFA 2 - LA Galaxy 1 (thx apples!)*
note: surprising result. any comments or insights either here or via dm?

predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - TFA 2 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 - TFA 0 (thx apples!)*
note: surprising result. any comments or insights either here or via dm?

*San Diego*
predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - Albion 1 *actuals: pending- anyone have results here?*
predict: San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 *actuals: San Diego Surf 3 - OC Surf 0 (thx Dear Mr. Fantasy!)*
predict: SC del Sol 5 - Nomads 0 *actuals: SC del Sol 7 - Nomads 1*
predict: Chula Vista 1 - Arsenal 1 *actuals: pending- anyone have results here?*
predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - SDSC 4*
predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - Nomads 0 *actuals: Real Salt Lake 6 - Nomads 1*
predict: SC del Sol 3 - Albion 1 *actuals: SC del Sol 6 - Albion 1*


----------



## Wheels

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for the last weekend (2/29). home team is listed first. couple of surprising results int he LA group this weekend. additional commentary or insights, either here or via dm would be appreciated
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 1 *actuals: Pateadores 2 - FC Golden State 1 (thx mrringodi!)*
> note: per game report, looks like a close match. Pats scored early, FCG tied it later in the 2nd half and Pats won it 2-1 near the end of the match. any other comments or insights either here or via dm?
> 
> predict: Legends 1 - LAFC 2 *actuals: Legends 1 - LAFC 5 (thx apples!)*
> note: per game report, LAFC jumped up early, scoring four before halftime. Looks like some of the offensive issues LAFC was having starting mid-Nov may have been successfully addressed in January, and are now resolved.
> 
> predict: LAUFA 3 - LA Galaxy 5 *actuals: LAUFA 2 - LA Galaxy 1 (thx apples!)*
> note: surprising result. any comments or insights either here or via dm?
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 - TFA 2 *actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 - TFA 0 (thx apples!)*
> note: surprising result. any comments or insights either here or via dm?
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 - Albion 1 *actuals: pending- anyone have results here?*
> predict: San Diego Surf 4 - OC Surf 0 *actuals: San Diego Surf 3 - OC Surf 0 (thx Dear Mr. Fantasy!)*
> predict: SC del Sol 5 - Nomads 0 *actuals: SC del Sol 7 - Nomads 1*
> predict: Chula Vista 1 - Arsenal 1 *actuals: pending- anyone have results here?*
> predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - SDSC 3 *actuals: Murrieta Surf 0 - SDSC 4*
> predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - Nomads 0 *actuals: Real Salt Lake 6 - Nomads 1*
> predict: SC del Sol 3 - Albion 1 *actuals: SC del Sol 6 - Albion 1*


Real Salt Lake 5 - Albion 2


----------



## Kante

Wheels said:


> Real Salt Lake 5 - Albion 2


thx!


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. some tough matches coming up from some teams. hang in there, doing better than expected/past performance is a improvement and a win.

*San Diego*
Albion 2 - Chula Vista 1
Murrieta Surf 1 - SC del Sol 5 - *play the kids!*
Strikers 2 - OC Surf 1 
SDSC 1 - LAGSD 1 - *match to watch*
Arsenal 0 - SC del Sol 6 - *play the kids!*
Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 4
Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7 - *play the kids!*

*Los Angeles*
LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 2
LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2 - *match to watch*
Pateadores 2 - Legends 2 - *match to watch*
FC Golden State 1 - LAUFA 2


----------



## apples

Kante said:


> thx!





Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. some tough matches coming up from some teams. hang in there, doing better than expected/past performance is a improvement and a win.
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 2 - Chula Vista 1
> Murrieta Surf 1 - SC del Sol 5 - *play the kids!*
> Strikers 2 - OC Surf 1
> SDSC 1 - LAGSD 1 - *match to watch*
> Arsenal 0 - SC del Sol 6 - *play the kids!*
> Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 4
> Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7 - *play the kids!*
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 2
> LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2 - *match to watch*
> Pateadores 2 - Legends 2 - *match to watch*
> FC Golden State 1 - LAUFA 2


 TFA 4 LA galaxy 2


----------



## Kante

apples said:


> TFA 4 LA galaxy 2


got it. thank you! how did the match go?


----------



## apples

apples said:


> TFA 4 LA galaxy 2


LAUFA was up 1-0 and GS tied 1-1.


----------



## whatithink

I hear that the RSL & Del Sol teams out of AZ will be playing in the LA division next season.

Also, there will now be a third AZ team for U13 & 14, with a fully funded model - https://www.phxrisingfc.com/news_article/show/1090927


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. btw, today is National Clint Dempsey Day. (his dob is 3/9/83) and here's a quick tribute: 



 - Keep it spicy, US Soccer!

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 2 - Chula Vista 1 *actuals:* pending - does anyone have the score?
predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - SC del Sol 5 *actuals:* Murrieta Surf 1 - SC del Sol 7
*note:* SC del Sol, disappointingly, only rostered on 08 for this match. having said that, the score was only 2-1 SC del Sol at ht, so, to be fair,  SC del Sol may have adjustments in the 1h.

per game report, Murrieta got on the board first with a goal in the 8th minute  from DP but SC del Sol tied it at the 23rd minute and then went ahead at the 29th minute with the first of two for AP. Second half was all SC del Sol and JVM had a late in the game hat trick.

predict: Strikers 2 - OC Surf 1 *actuals:* Strikers 2 - OC Surf 1

predict: SDSC 1 - LAGSD 1 *actuals:* SDSC 4 - LAGSD 1
*note: *The Algo though this one would be closer. per game report, SDSC came to play scoring three in the first 35, with DR getting a double for the 3-0 lead at ht. SDSC went up 4-0at the 52 minute and LAGSD got one back at the 62 minute for the 4-1 final score

predict: Arsenal 0 - SC del Sol 6 *actuals:* Arsenal 1 - SC del Sol  5
*note: *SC del Sol, disappointingly, again, only rostered on 08 for this match - AVM - but he did get a double in the 1h. having said that, the score was only 2-0 SC del Sol at ht, so, to be fair,  SC del Sol may have adjustments in the 1h.

predict: Murrieta Surf 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals:* Murrieta Surf 3 - Real Salt Lake 1

predict: Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7 *actuals:* Nomads 0 - San Diego Surf 7
*note:* SD Surf... it's hard to like you guys sometimes... per game report, SD Surf only rostered one 08 for this match with the expected result. 

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Surf 1 - Santa Barbara SC 2 *actuals: *pending - does anyone have the score?

predict: LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2 *actuals:* LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 2
*note:* looks like a fun match to watch. per game report, it was tied 1-1 at ht. AH for TFA put in a double in rapid succession right after halftime to make it 3-1 TFA. 

LAG responded quickly to make it 3-2 a couple of minutes later, but couldn't get it back tied and TFA added a safety goal at the 50th minute for the final 4-2 result. 

predict: Pateadores 2 - Legends 2 *actuals:* Pateadores 0 - Legends 2
*note:* looks like Pats couldn't quite get their O going in this one. per game report, JO for the legends had a quick double for Legends around the 25th minute to put Legends up 2-0 and that as that. Btw, not sure if this impacted (apologize for using impact as a verb...) in any way the result but Pats were missing a new player - WW - who may have the second best name in the USSDA. The first best name being Abraham Lincon, a u17 out of Texas. 

predict: FC Golden State 1 - LAUFA 2 *actuals:* FC Golden State 1 - LAUFA1
*note:* sounds like a good match here. per game report, got a little scrappy with FCG having 1 card and LAUFA having three, but nothing wrong with that... LAUFA went up 1-0 with an early goal at the 8th minute, but FCG tied it at the 29th minute for the final 1-1 result.


----------



## Wjb

Here are the last two LA Surf results...
02.29.20 - LA Surf 2 Real So Cal 0
03.07.20 - LA Surf 1 Santa Barbara 1


----------



## Kante

Wjb said:


> Here are the last two LA Surf results...
> 02.29.20 - LA Surf 2 Real So Cal 0
> 03.07.20 - LA Surf 1 Santa Barbara 1


Thx!


----------



## BIGD

whatithink said:


> I hear that the RSL & Del Sol teams out of AZ will be playing in the LA division next season.
> 
> Also, there will now be a third AZ team for U13 & 14, with a fully funded model - https://www.phxrisingfc.com/news_article/show/1090927


That's a win for San Diego.  What a ridiculous amount of driving/expense for youth soccer league matches.


----------



## whatithink

BIGD said:


> That's a win for San Diego.  What a ridiculous amount of driving/expense for youth soccer league matches.


Unless US Soccer put the new AZ team in San Diego, which would mean driving for one game only, as against 2 now. 

At least if you're in San Diego you rarely have to drive, the AZ teams are on the road all the time to get competition - agree that it's crazy at that age.


----------



## apples

Any news on what players are leaving or got picked up by another team????


----------



## RedDevilDad

apples said:


> Any news on what players are leaving or got picked up by another team????


Legends seems to have been had a lot of players move. Other than that, hearing one or two leaving from just about every team. Nothing major that I’ve heard...


----------



## apples

RedDevilDad said:


> Legends seems to have been had a lot of players move. Other than that, hearing one or two leaving from just about every team. Nothing major that I’ve heard...


Does anyone know the scores for the MLS next U14 (2007) bracket for the past 2 weekends. Thanks


----------



## watfly

apples said:


> Does anyone know the scores for the MLS next U14 (2007) bracket for the past 2 weekends. Thanks


I know the SD scores but not sure that's what your after.


----------



## RedDevilDad

LA Surf 3-2 Santa Barbara
LAFC 7-1 LA Surf


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> I know the SD scores but not sure that's what your after.


post 'em homie. I'm curious how the league is shaking out.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> post 'em homie. I'm curious how the league is shaking out.


Here you go.

Albion 5-1 Nomads
CVFC 3-1 City
CVFC 3-2 Nomads

City and Albion played Albion Showcase last weekend with interesting results.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I’m also curious how Santa Barbara did against LAG. 
I heard Murrieta Suef beat Ventura Fusion and played LAUFA (don’t know result or scores).


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> I’m also curious how Santa Barbara did against LAG.
> I heard Murrieta Suef beat Ventura Fusion and played LAUFA (don’t know result or scores).


I believe coaches have access to all the scores.


----------



## RedDevilDad

LAUFA 2-1 Murrieta Surf
Murrieta Surf win over Fusion.


----------



## apples

RedDevilDad said:


> LAUFA 2-1 Murrieta Surf
> Murrieta Surf win over Fusion.


LAG 10 vs SB 1.                                                      LAUFA 4 vs TFA 0


----------



## watfly

apples said:


> LAG 10 vs SB 1.                                                      LAUFA 4 vs TFA 0


On its face the LAUFA TFA score seems surprising.  City lost to LAUFA 0-1 at Albion Showcase last week.


----------



## apples

watfly said:


> On its face the LAUFA TFA score seems surprising.  City lost to LAUFA 0-1 at Albion Showcase last week.


LAUFA beat next day GS 3-1 and won the Albion Cup 2-0 in the finals


----------



## RedDevilDad

Here’s what I have:
*Socal MLS Next League Scores through Week 3*
(insert disclaimer, just kids, post-covid, blah blah... yeah, I'm just curious about the scores and text a few friends to see how their kids are doing... )

*Week 1:*
LA Surf 3-2 Santa Barbara
LAUFA 2-1 Murrieta Surf
LAUFA 4-0 TFA
TFA 6-2 Fusion

*Week 2:*
LAFC 7-1 LA Surf
Murrieta 2-1 Fusion
LAG 10 vs SB 1.

*Week 3:*
LAFC 9-1 Santa Barbara
LAG 3-1 LA Surf
LAUFA 1-0 Fusion
TFA 6-0 Murrieta Surf


----------



## watfly

Albion 1-1 CVFC
City 3-1 Nomads


----------



## RedDevilDad

*Week 4*
LAG 7-1 LAUFA 
LAFC - Murrieta Postponed


----------



## watfly

City 1 - 0 Phx Rising


----------



## RedDevilDad

*Week 4:*
LAG 7-1 LAUGA
LAFC - Murrieta Postponed
SC Del Sol - Nomads Postponed
City SC 1-0 Phoenix Rising 

*Anyone know:*
Phoenix Rising v Chula Vista
RSL AZ v City SC
RSL AZ v Chula Vista
LA Surf v Ventura Fusion
TFA v Santa Barbara
Albion v SC Del Sol

Any parents want to message me privately and confidentially message scores?  I won't tip hands on what team you know results of and what team your kid plays on.... The scene interests me and I find the data interesting.  It's worth the about 10 minutes a week I put into it. lol.  Also, something to do while sitting on the sideline waiting for practice to end.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> *Week 4:*
> LAG 7-1 LAUGA
> LAFC - Murrieta Postponed
> SC Del Sol - Nomads Postponed
> City SC 1-0 Phoenix Rising
> 
> *Anyone know:*
> Phoenix Rising v Chula Vista
> RSL AZ v City SC
> RSL AZ v Chula Vista
> LA Surf v Ventura Fusion
> TFA v Santa Barbara
> Albion v SC Del Sol
> 
> Any parents want to message me privately and confidentially message scores?  I won't tip hands on what team you know results of and what team your kid plays on.... The scene interests me and I find the data interesting.  It's worth the about 10 minutes a week I put into it. lol.  Also, something to do while sitting on the sideline waiting for practice to end.


Confirmed:
RSL 3-1 City SC

Unconfirmed:
Del Sol 1-0 Albion
RSL 4-0 CVSC


----------



## RedDevilDad

TFA 6-0 Santa Barbara... come on people, y'all lurking and not reporting. haha. Killing me smalls.


----------



## RedDevilDad

*Week 4:*
LAG 7-1 LAUFA
LAFC - Murrieta Postponed
SC Del Sol - Nomads Postponed
City SC 1-0 Phoenix Rising 

*UNKNOWN Week 4:*
Phoenix Rising v Chula Vista
RSL AZ v City SC
RSL AZ v Chula Vista
LA Surf v Ventura Fusion
TFA v Santa Barbara
Albion v SC Del Sol

*Week 5:*
LAFC 3-2 LAUFA
TFA-LA Surf
LAG-Murrieta POSTPONED
Santa Barbara - Fusion

Props to those PMing in 07 scores.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Updated RSL AZ and a TFA score. 



*Week 4:*
LAG 7-1 LAUGA
LAFC - Murrieta Postponed
SC Del Sol - Nomads Postponed
City SC 1-0 Phoenix Rising
RSL AZ 4-0 Chula Vista
RSL AZ 3-1 City SC
TFA 6-0 Santa Barbara

*UNKNOWN Week 4:*
Phoenix Rising v Chula Vista
LA Surf v Ventura Fusion
Albion v SC Del Sol

*Week 5:*
LAFC 3-2 LAUFA
LAG-Murrieta POSTPONED

*Unknown Week 5*
Santa Barbara - Fusion
TFA-LA Surf


----------



## RedDevilDad

Downloaded schedules out of the SW and Non-divisional...  
Games missing are red.  Any help?  PM or reply below. Thanks...


----------



## watfly

All the AZ team games in San Diego have been canceled due to some Newsom rule.  MLS wouldn't sanction the games.  AZ teams were already in SD.  Sucks for us, but sucks much worse for AZ teams.


----------



## asianautica




----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone know any 4/24-4/25 2007 scores?  We want to keep updating?  No worries if not.


----------



## mlx

Question. Why are the scores for the 2007 (U14) hidden? Is it political? is it a league policy not to care about scores at that age? What's the deal?






						GotSport
					






					system.gotsport.com


----------



## RedDevilDad

mlx said:


> Question. Why are the scores for the 2007 (U14) hidden? Is it political? is it a league policy not to care about scores at that age? What's the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GotSport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system.gotsport.com


It's strange... scores are available for all the U14 (and U13) age groups except the Southwest, Southeast and Mid-America.  Weird.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Man City results in the top bracket seem to reflect the season... Semi Finalists were the top 3 ECNL team and the 2nd Place MLS Next Team. 
#1 in the ECNL SDSC beat #2 SD Surf and #2 in the MLS Next LAG beat #3 in the ECNL Strikers... both semis went to PKs.  Then SDSC beat LAG 3-2 in the final.  That SDSC team is a good team.  Be surprised how much of that team stays in tact.  Phili... Seattle... others have been heard to be talking to parents and players there.

Group A was all MLS Next teams... lame.  Otherwise Albion, Phx and LAUFA all finished 3rd or 4th in their group.  Granted, the MLS Next wasn't that well represented.  No TFA, Albion, LA Surf, SB or some of the teams that are showing well... LAUFA started well but fizzled this season and Phx hasn't been competitive.  Could say it shows that there is a gap between LAFC #1 and LAG #2 then the others... but not sure as the middle of the pack of the MLS Next weren't at Man City...  but the gap between top MLS Next and top ECNL is not that large.  Would love to see LAFC v SDSC.  LAFC and LAG 07s are rumored to scrimmage each other this weekend. 
My takeaway.  There is not a massive difference between the quality of the MLS Next and the ECNL.  Neither league has a lock on being better.  Could form a very competitive and exciting league if they pro/rel'd those two leagues but obviously would never happen. Would love to see a LAG, LAFC, TFA, SD Surf, SDSC, Strikers, Albion all in league together.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Man City results in the top bracket seem to reflect the season... Semi Finalists were the top 3 ECNL team and the 2nd Place MLS Next Team.
> #1 in the ECNL SDSC beat #2 SD Surf and #2 in the MLS Next LAG beat #3 in the ECNL Strikers... both semis went to PKs.  Then SDSC beat LAG 3-2 in the final.  That SDSC team is a good team.  Be surprised how much of that team stays in tact.  Phili... Seattle... others have been heard to be talking to parents and players there.
> 
> Group A was all MLS Next teams... lame.  Otherwise Albion, Phx and LAUFA all finished 3rd or 4th in their group.  Granted, the MLS Next wasn't that well represented.  No TFA, Albion, LA Surf, SB or some of the teams that are showing well... LAUFA started well but fizzled this season and Phx hasn't been competitive.  Could say it shows that there is a gap between LAFC #1 and LAG #2 then the others... but not sure as the middle of the pack of the MLS Next weren't at Man City...  but the gap between top MLS Next and top ECNL is not that large.  Would love to see LAFC v SDSC.  LAFC and LAG 07s are rumored to scrimmage each other this weekend.
> My takeaway.  There is not a massive difference between the quality of the MLS Next and the ECNL.  Neither league has a lock on being better.  Could form a very competitive and exciting league if they pro/rel'd those two leagues but obviously would never happen. Would love to see a LAG, LAFC, TFA, SD Surf, SDSC, Strikers, Albion all in league together.


SDSC losing one to Philly and one to Austin, confirmed.  Rumors of maybe more.


----------



## RedDevilDad

LAFC v LAG results from yesterday.  
05: 2-1
06: 1-1
07: 5-2
08: 1-2


----------



## elZorro

The league results are showing now on the MLS Next website for Southwest BU14: 

#1:   LAFC
#2:   LAG
#3:   LAUFA & TFA (tie)
#5:   Murrieta Surf
#6:   Chula Vista FC
#7:   Santa Barbara
#8:   Albion
#9:   Ventura County Fusion
#10:  LA Surf
#11:  City SC
#12:  Nomads


----------



## elZorro

New Top Drawer soccer rankings for June for boys U14 just came out.





						Club Soccer Team Rankings
					

A curated ranking of the top boys club teams in the nation.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				




Of course this season was all messed-up with Covid, but it is what it is. Nice to see 3 So Cal teams in the top 5:
#1- Philadephia Union
#2- LAFC
#3- New York Red Bulls
#4- LAG
#5- San Diego Surf


----------



## RedDevilDad

elZorro said:


> New Top Drawer soccer rankings for June for boys U14 just came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Soccer Team Rankings
> 
> 
> A curated ranking of the top boys club teams in the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.topdrawersoccer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this season was all messed-up with Covid, but it is what it is. Nice to see 3 So Cal teams in the top 5:
> #1- Philadephia Union
> #2- LAFC
> #3- New York Red Bulls
> #4- LAG
> #5- San Diego Surf


SDSC should be 4, beat SD Surf and LAG...  just saying.


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> SDSC should be 4, beat SD Surf and LAG...  just saying.


While I'm complaining about this that don't matter..

1. Phili: 8-0, 29 GF, 8 GA, did not face the other MLS team in their division (NYRB)
2. LAFC: 10-0, including a 5-2 win over LAG.  56 GF, 8 GA
3. NYRB: 9-1, 39 GF, 5 GA
4. LAG, 8-1-1 , 44 GF, 15 GA. 9-1-1 with a tournament loss to SDSC 3-2
5. SD Surf: 14-1, 69 GF, 6 GA. Loss to SDSC on PKs

NR: SDSC: 15-1 in the ECNL, 59 GF, 4 GA


----------



## RedDevilDad

Looking at the TopDrawer Soccer Rankings... 
(Note: yes, I know that these plus $3 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks. No, my kid doesn't play for SDSC, just think they don't get the love they deserve...).

*U14s 2007s*

1. Phili: 8-0, 29 GF, 8 GA, did not face the other MLS team in their division (NYRB)
2. LAFC: 10-0, including a 5-2 win over LAG.  56 GF, 8 GA
3. NYRB: 9-1, 39 GF, 5 GA
4. LAG, 8-1-1 , 44 GF, 15 GA. 9-1-1 with a tournament loss to SDSC 3-2
5. SD Surf: 14-1 in ECNL, 69 GF, 6 GA. Loss to SDSC on PKs.
6 FC Dallas: 9-0-2, 33 GF, 7GA including 7-1 over #9 Austin FC and 3-1 over #8 Solar.
7 Sacramento Republic FC: 6-0 2nd in their division on points  (less games), below #13 De Anza who they beat 3-1. 29 GF, 3 GA
8 Solar Soccer Club 7-2-2, including 3-1 loss to Dallas 
9 Austin FC: 6-4-3, 20 GF, 19 GA, losses to Solar and Dallas FC
10 Albertson Fury - Albertson SUSA ECNL . I refuse to add anything for a club named after a grocery store.  Piggly Wiggly FC next?  Hard pass. (See note below)
11 San Diego Soccer Club: 15-1 in ECNL, 59 GF, 4 GA
12: Atlanta United
13 De Anza Force: 7-1-1. 
14: Inter Miami
15: Cincinnati FC:  They have some good results with some decent teams in that division... Chicago Fire, Indiana, St. Louis... seems like that there are challenging games and parity in the MidAmerica results.

Also, I got tired of math'ing somewhere after Sac Republic and my family woke up so I'm out. lol.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Finished:
*U14s 2007s*

1. Phili: 8-0, 29 GF, 8 GA, did not face the other MLS team in their division (NYRB)
2. LAFC: 10-0, including a 5-2 win over LAG.  56 GF, 8 GA
3. NYRB: 9-1, 39 GF, 5 GA
4. LAG, 8-1-1 , 44 GF, 15 GA. 9-1-1 with a tournament loss to SDSC 3-2
5. SD Surf: 14-1 in ECNL, 69 GF, 6 GA. 2nd in ECNL behind #11 SDSC and Loss to SDSC on PKs at Man City. Won Covid version of Dallas Cup. 
6 FC Dallas: 9-0-2, 33 GF, 7GA including 7-1 over #9 Austin FC and 3-1 over #8 Solar.
7 Sacramento Republic FC: 6-0 2nd in their division on points  (less games), below #13 De Anza who they beat 3-1. 29 GF, 3 GA
8 Solar Soccer Club 7-2-2, including 3-1 loss to Dallas 
9 Austin FC: 6-4-3, 20 GF, 19 GA, losses to Solar and Dallas FC
10 Albertson Fury - ECNL.15-1, 90 GF, 9 GA. 
11 San Diego Soccer Club: 15-1 in ECNL, 59 GF, 4 GA
12: Atlanta United: 8-0-1, 33GF, 11 GA
13 De Anza Force: 7-1-1. 34 GF, 5 GA
14: Inter Miami: 8-1-1. 2-1 loss to Atlanta. 43 GF, 9 GA
15: Cincinnati FC:  Note: They have some good results with some decent teams in that division... Chicago Fire, Indiana, St. Louis... seems like that there are challenging games and parity in the MidAmerica results.


----------



## elZorro

Yeah, I agree that something seems wrong with SD Surf #5 and SDSC #11. It should be a lot closer between them. Also I am not sure why Phili is higher than LAFC. LAFC is super dominant in a very competitive market, they played more league games and have a better GD than Phili. 

Anyway, there is always going to be disagreement whenever someone publishes a ranking. And beside accuracy, the ranking doesn't account for non-linearity either. There is no "score" attached to the teams. There could be a bigger gap between #5 and #6 than between #6 and #12, and there would be no way to know. At least they are publishing a ranking regularly, however imperfect it might be. It gives us something to talk about.


----------



## Cafu




----------



## Cafu

LAFC, LAG, TFA and LAUFA walked through their SW MLS Next Division. TFA lost to LAFC 2-0 and to LAG 4-3. LAUFA lost to LAFC 3-2. Those two teams should be top ten in the U14s 2007s rankings.


----------



## watfly

IMO, LAUFA and TFA are very good teams; however, I don't see them as top ten nationally.  I don't think relative scores are a great indicator for comparative quality of teams.  I felt LAUFA was a better team than TFA.    Despite some of the close scores, I think LAFC and LAG were on a whole other level compared to the remainder of the teams (Captain Obvious).

On another note, one encouraging thing I noticed is that there seemed to be better parity of teams the last few weeks of the season.  Hopefully, that was the lower teams improving, and not the better teams missing players.


----------



## Cafu

watfly said:


> IMO, LAUFA and TFA are very good teams; however, I don't see them as top ten nationally.  I don't think relative scores are a great indicator for comparative quality of teams.  I felt LAUFA was a better team than TFA.    Despite some of the close scores, I think LAFC and LAG were on a whole other level compared to the remainder of the teams (Captain Obvious).
> 
> On another note, one encouraging thing I noticed is that there seemed to be better parity of teams the last few weeks of the season.  Hopefully, that was the lower teams improving, and not the better teams missing players.


We can disagree on the first point, but I totally agree with your second statement regarding the last few weeks of play in the league. It seems like the middle to bottom teams started to pickup players to make those teams more competitive. We didn't see those 6-0 or 4-0 games as we did at the beginning of the season.


----------



## watfly

Cafu said:


> We can disagree on the first point, but I totally agree with your second statement regarding the last few weeks of play in the league. It seems like the middle to bottom teams started to pickup players to make those teams more competitive. We didn't see those 6-0 or 4-0 games as we did at the beginning of the season.


In our case it wasn't adding players, the coaches stopped messing with the lineup and our boys could finally play with some chemistry.  The teams that haven't had the same core together for a couple years were starting to develop and catch up a bit.

The silly season is in full swing, at least in San Diego.  The loss of players to MLS academies (all non- CA) and the reshuffling of players between clubs will make things interesting for the fall season.


----------



## RedDevilDad




----------



## RedDevilDad

I don't think the LAFC 3-2 LAUFA score was indicative of LAUFA as much as a very sloppy LAFC... also, I personally think the top 4 maybe 5 ECNL teams would slot in before LAUFA. Not a bad team but not a top 15 national... 
SoCal
Based on my eye test/ranking teams I've seen this year:  
1. LAFC
2. SDSC (if they keep their 3 studs from leaving)
3. LAG
4. SD Surf (if they keep K. haha.)
5. TFA (got some 07 talent that sometimes plays on the 06 squad)
6. Strikers
7. Pats (granted, their best 07 plays 06, sometimes 05)
8. LV Heat
9. LAUFA

So... I wouldn't put LAUFA in the top 15 nationally if their 9th in SoCal.  You could argue them up to 7th or 8th but no way their better than Strikers and up.   
Moving forward, TFA is and has already upgraded from the season that ended a week or two ago. They will be stronger next year. 
LAFC is also strengthening.  Heard they are adding at least 2 very talented players, YNT prospects. Concerned about SDSC... if they can keep their talent. Strikers may steal from other ECNL teams with their move to MLS Next.  I assumed it would take 2-3 seasons post covid to shake out the difference between the leagues.  So, a bit curious to see a team like Strikers jump into the MLS Next and bail on the Boys ECNL.  

Um... -100 GD for Slammers?  Ouch. That's a long season.  I feel for those kids. Wish the club would have taken the hit and dropped them to ECRL. I wonder how many of those players now hate soccer.  You don't have a -100 GD because you're bad but because you're playing in the wrong level. They had 46 goals scored against them in the first 4 games.  Kudos to those players for not pulling a mutiny and quitting.  Good character to keep getting up and coming back.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> I don't think the LAFC 3-2 LAUFA score was indicative of LAUFA as much as a very sloppy LAFC... also, I personally think the top 4 maybe 5 ECNL teams would slot in before LAUFA. Not a bad team but not a top 15 national...
> SoCal
> Based on my eye test/ranking teams I've seen this year:
> 1. LAFC
> 2. SDSC (if they keep their 3 studs from leaving)
> 3. LAG
> 4. SD Surf (if they keep K. haha.)
> 5. TFA (got some 07 talent that sometimes plays on the 06 squad)
> 6. Strikers
> 7. Pats (granted, their best 07 plays 06, sometimes 05)
> 8. LV Heat
> 9. LAUFA
> 
> So... I wouldn't put LAUFA in the top 15 nationally if their 9th in SoCal.  You could argue them up to 7th or 8th but no way their better than Strikers and up.
> Moving forward, TFA is and has already upgraded from the season that ended a week or two ago. They will be stronger next year.
> LAFC is also strengthening.  Heard they are adding at least 2 very talented players, YNT prospects. Concerned about SDSC... if they can keep their talent. Strikers may steal from other ECNL teams with their move to MLS Next.  I assumed it would take 2-3 seasons post covid to shake out the difference between the leagues.  So, a bit curious to see a team like Strikers jump into the MLS Next and bail on the Boys ECNL.
> 
> Um... -100 GD for Slammers?  Ouch. That's a long season.  I feel for those kids. Wish the club would have taken the hit and dropped them to ECRL. I wonder how many of those players now hate soccer.  You don't have a -100 GD because you're bad but because you're playing in the wrong level. They had 46 goals scored against them in the first 4 games.  Kudos to those players for not pulling a mutiny and quitting.  Good character to keep getting up and coming back.


SDSC is losing at least 2 to MLS academies.  It will be interesting to see if they can adjust to losing someone who accounted for 70% of their scoring.  Their style has always been to filter their offense through one player, they will either have to adapt to a balanced approach or find a suitable replacement.  Surf is losing their keeper to an MLS academy, but I've heard their backup is solid.  Don't know of any other kids they're losing.  They are supposed to be picking up the kid that guested and dominated at Dallas Cup.


----------



## Cafu

It's done! SDSC lost two of their three studs and SD Surf their goalkeeper. LAFC is picking up a new kid from LA Surf and LAG is downsizing their roster. TFA picked up a speedy left winger and will also pick up the best players from TFA OC after they finish their National run. Strikers purged themselves of some lower-level kids and should pick up some better kids from ECNL OC teams. So, IMO here is how I see the SoCal rankings:


LAFC
LAG
TFA
LAUFA
SD Surf
Strikers
SDSC
LV Heat
Pats
Chula Vista
TFA OC (after their losses)
OC Surf HB (Raul)
Murrieta Surf MLS Next
Albion
Santa Barbara


----------



## watfly

Cafu said:


> It's done! SDSC lost two of their three studs and SD Surf their goalkeeper. LAFC is picking up a new kid from LA Surf and LAG is downsizing their roster. TFA picked up a speedy left winger and will also pick up the best players from TFA OC after they finish their National run. Strikers purged themselves of some lower-level kids and should pick up some better kids from ECNL OC teams. So, IMO here is how I see the SoCal rankings:
> 
> 
> LAFC
> LAG
> TFA
> LAUFA
> SD Surf
> Strikers
> SDSC
> LV Heat
> Pats
> Chula Vista
> TFA OC (after their losses)
> OC Surf HB (Raul)
> Murrieta Surf MLS Next
> Albion
> Santa Barbara


For MLS Next I could see next season being a "free for all" below LAFC and LAG.  Given the results at the end of this season, the shuffling of players and the potential development of some teams, hopefully we will see even more parity.  The biggest wildcard is actually going to be puberty.  Clearly some teams were put together with size as a priority, and the late developing players may make significant impact next year.  Brute force becomes less of a factor and soccer IQ becomes much important as physical stature evens out.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Cafu said:


> It's done! SDSC lost two of their three studs and SD Surf their goalkeeper. LAFC is picking up a new kid from LA Surf and LAG is downsizing their roster. TFA picked up a speedy left winger and will also pick up the best players from TFA OC after they finish their National run. Strikers purged themselves of some lower-level kids and should pick up some better kids from ECNL OC teams. So, IMO here is how I see the SoCal rankings:
> 
> 
> LAFC
> LAG
> TFA
> LAUFA
> SD Surf
> Strikers
> SDSC
> LV Heat
> Pats
> Chula Vista
> TFA OC (after their losses)
> OC Surf HB (Raul)
> Murrieta Surf MLS Next
> Albion
> Santa Barbara


I'm assuming this is for next year?
LAG is recruiting hard so if they're downsizing then they're also adding...  
You think those TFA OC kids will bail?  That team is a tight unit (granted its youth soccer, lol).  They seem to be all in on being together.  
Who from LA Surf? Do they have 07s playing with their 06s? Not sure who from their 07 group would make that jump from an 07 group that only won one game. 
Also, IMO, Albion is a better team than Chula Vista.  Seen both play and based on their results... early tie with LAG, only 2-0 to LAFC... Albion is also a better team than Pats.  Not sure why I left them out of my list and put Pats in.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I ask if LA Surf has any 07s playing on their 06 team because that 06 team is very good... Would make sense if a kid is playing up with them that he'd slot right in at LAG or LAFC.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> I'm assuming this is for next year?
> LAG is recruiting hard so if they're downsizing then they're also adding...
> You think those TFA OC kids will bail?  That team is a tight unit (granted its youth soccer, lol).  They seem to be all in on being together.
> Who from LA Surf? Do they have 07s playing with their 06s? Not sure who from their 07 group would make that jump from an 07 group that only won one game.
> Also, IMO, Albion is a better team than Chula Vista.  Seen both play and based on their results... early tie with LAG, only 2-0 to LAFC... Albion is also a better team than Pats.  Not sure why I left them out of my list and put Pats in.


Word is that Albion is losing at least 3 key players, 1 to academy and 2 to "retirement".  Allegedly they are getting some players from CV and City.


----------



## RedDevilDad

MLS residential academies swooping in for 07s...

Rumors:
Austin FC taking 1 from Surf, 1 from Albion and 1 from SDSC.  (Leaving names off since just rumors)

Confirmed:
Houston Dynamo: Ezekiel Soto (Murrieta Surf).
RSL: Anthony Ramirez (SDSC) and Ty Rinker (SDSC)
Philadelphia Union: Diego Rocio (SDSC)


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> MLS residential academies swooping in for 07s...
> 
> Rumors:
> Austin FC taking 1 from Surf, 1 from Albion and 1 from SDSC.  (Leaving names off since just rumors)
> 
> Confirmed:
> Houston Dynamo: Ezekiel Soto (Murrieta Surf).
> RSL: Anthony Ramirez (SDSC) and Ty Rinker (SDSC)
> Philadelphia Union: Diego Rocio (SDSC)


Finley the CB from SDSC is confirmed to Austin.  SDSC posted it a number of weeks ago on social media.


----------



## Toe poke

watfly said:


> Finley the CB from SDSC is confirmed to Austin.  SDSC posted it a number of weeks ago on social media.


LOOKS LIKE THE SDSC TEAM IS GOING TO DO WELL IN ECNL-- RIGHT BEFORE A FEW BOYS MOVE ON-- GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BOYS


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> LOOKS LIKE THE SDSC TEAM IS GOING TO DO WELL IN ECNL-- RIGHT BEFORE A FEW BOYS MOVE ON-- GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BOYS


2007s from SoCal representing well. 
Gus Gomez' TFA OC at USYS National Championship
SDSC at ECNL


----------



## Cafu

Top 5 kids from TFA OC moving to TFA MLS along with Gus Gomez as their coach. This only strengthens them and could make them the top team in the MLS Next Southwest along with LAFC. LAG and LAUFA also picked up very good players from other MLS Next teams. Those four teams should again finish in the top five along with one Arizona team.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

Anyone know what happened with Clovis Crossfire? They played their first game yesterday. But now all their games are showing as 1-0 losses, including tomorrow’s game. So it looks like they forfeited all their games.


----------



## watfly

Cafu said:


> Top 5 kids from TFA OC moving to TFA MLS along with Gus Gomez as their coach. This only strengthens them and could make them the top team in the MLS Next Southwest along with LAFC. LAG and LAUFA also picked up very good players from other MLS Next teams. Those four teams should again finish in the top five along with one Arizona team.


I would expect Strikers to also compete for a top 5 spot.


----------



## RedDevilDad

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Anyone know what happened with Clovis Crossfire? They played their first game yesterday. But now all their games are showing as 1-0 losses, including tomorrow’s game. So it looks like they forfeited all their games.


a positive Covid test on the team...


----------



## Cafu

Strikers FC looks really good at Surf Cup. I think that have five or six new kids from last season's team. Two I think came from SD Surf ECNL team. I think Chula Vista and Albion picked up new players from SDSC and SD Surf. Should be a very competitive division this year!


----------



## RedDevilDad

Cafu said:


> Strikers FC looks really good at Surf Cup. I think that have five or six new kids from last season's team. Two I think came from SD Surf ECNL team. I think Chula Vista and Albion picked up new players from SDSC and SD Surf. Should be a very competitive division this year!


Strikers did get Aydan, GK, from Pats. I think he's a good keeper adding to Rhodes, also a good keeper.  I expect Strikers to do well next season in the MLS Next.  They walk in as the 4th or 5th best team, in my opinion... and that (plus $8 will get you a combo meal). 

But.... I'm not reading much into this tournament or even into Strikers performance... yet. I am personally a big fan of several of those individuals (and Willie) but not wow'd by beating DeAnza and Arsenal plus a forfeit from Clovis...
DeAnza was their B team. Their better team was in the A group.  Arsenal was missing two of their better players (AJ and Amarie) and I thought the 3-0 scoreline wasn't indicative of the game...  and Strikers didn't have to play Clovis because of a positive Covid...  I think they would have ran over Clovis though... 6 or 7 to zero easily. 
I will be very interested to see how they do against SD Surf.  I expected them to win their group and to their credit, they won both of their games. In their defense, they beat the team they were told to face.

I think the winner of that semifinal game vs SD Surf will win the Best of the Best...  I am also very curious to see who SD Surf keeps when seasons rolls around...

Disclaimer: I think this overall and in most age groups is the weakest Surf Cup groups I've ever seen. Top teams from SoCal aren't in it and top teams from out of state aren't in it...

Just in the 07s: No LAFC, LAG, TFA OC is at USYS, SDSC is at ECNL, TFA, Real SoCal/LAFC Youth, Solar, Dallas FC, Crossfire also at ECNL, Mustang, Sac Republic, Cordica from Mexico, RSL AZ...  none of the quality teams that I've seen there before. 

My hot takes:

I also think that the 07 ECNL will be substantially weaker with SDSC getting raided, SD Surf losing some and Strikers leaving, while taking players from other ECNL teams too. 
I thought that the draw of high school soccer would keep the shine on the ECNL for several more seasons but I think there is a significant consolidation of talent now in the MLS Next.  (And, for the record, I'm not a fan of kids having to sacrifice high school soccer, especially just to compete for third and who finishes behind LAG or LAFC).
I also think that there will be kids bailing out of MLS Next teams (next year) and going to teams like TFA OC where they can play high school and go win a USYS National Championship...  Glendale, Anaheim FC, BOCA OC... those teams stand to capitalize if they can fare well in some tourneys and draw the gaze of talented players annoyed that they're not playing high school.

Friendly reminder to anyone (not directed at you Cafu, just saying...):  at the end of the day, it's just 14 year olds kicking a ball... simmer down if we disagree.  I don't really care that much. hahah.. be well all.


----------



## Dargle

Cafu said:


> Strikers FC looks really good at Surf Cup. I think that have five or six new kids from last season's team. Two I think came from SD Surf ECNL team. I think Chula Vista and Albion picked up new players from SDSC and SD Surf. Should be a very competitive division this year!


I don't know if all of these players were top players on their ECNL teams, but if they were and you are right about where they came from, then it sounds like the talent is starting to gravitate toward the MLS Next teams (along with Strikers moving to MLS Next as a club).  Very small sample size, but it's something to watch for this coming season.


----------



## RedDevilDad

SD Surf 4-2 over Strikers than 5-1 over DeAnza to win it all. Good for them. Definitely a culture of winning there.


----------



## Golazo20

RedDevilDad said:


> SD Surf 4-2 over Strikers than 5-1 over DeAnza to win it all. Good for them. Definitely a culture of winning there.


Heard Strikers stacked up on defense. Added a quality center back and brought back their froward MS from Surf. Would’ve thought the game would’ve been closer or gone to PK’s.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Golazo20 said:


> Heard Strikers stacked up on defense. Added a quality center back and brought back their froward MS from Surf. Would’ve thought the game would’ve been closer or gone to PK’s.


Yeah, me too. Everyone saying Surf is depleted… losing Oliver to Austin FC and others… but good for them.


----------



## watfly

Golazo20 said:


> Heard Strikers stacked up on defense. Added a quality center back and brought back their froward MS from Surf. Would’ve thought the game would’ve been closer or gone to PK’s.


Maybe the 4-2 Surf/Strikers game was closer than the score would indicate.  Did anyone happen to catch the game?  Strikers may be adjusting to the new players, and as we all know just adding gifted individual players is not always the recipe for a successful team.


----------



## Ed Ho

Strikers vs Surf was close in the 1st.  Surf scored early and then Strikers answered back very quickly.  Strikers may have had more scoring chances with Surf a slight edge in possession.  Surf dominated the 2nd half  and went up 4-1, before Strikers got a late 2nd goal.  These were the two best teams In that age group.

As another note on this and other tournaments recently.  Teams can only play who is in front of them.  I’m not aware of LAFC playing in any tournaments and Galaxy lost to SDSC + was in penalties against Strikers in Man City.  Surf beat Solar (who is very good) 2-0 in Dallas Cup, Sac Republic 4-0 in a pre season game this year (who won the MLS Next Bay Area league) , LAUFA 1-0 in Man City ( and I thought played an attractive style of soccer) and Crossfire 5-0 in Dallas Cup.  And the last time LAFC - Surf played in bio banding, Surf won that 1-0.    Surf still has 4-6 kids that MLS academies track and have brought out or contacted recently.  

My only take on that is the top ends of MLS Next and ECNL are pretty similar.  The middle MLS Next has an advantage and the bottom are the bottom for both (I’d put  my money on DMCV Sharks over Nomads for example).  And SoCal is a hotbed of soccer.  The level here is higher than around the rest of the US.  There are 6-7 teams here that could beat 50 -75% of the MLS academies right now.  If RSL after recruiting 5-6 SoCal kids recently, was to play TFA, who would win?


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Disclaimer: I think this overall and in most age groups is the weakest Surf Cup groups I've ever seen. Top teams from SoCal aren't in it and top teams from out of state aren't in it...
> 
> Just in the 07s: No LAFC, LAG, TFA OC is at USYS, SDSC is at ECNL, TFA, Real SoCal/LAFC Youth, Solar, Dallas FC, Crossfire also at ECNL, Mustang, Sac Republic, Cordica from Mexico, RSL AZ...  none of the quality teams that I've seen there before.


Real SoCal/LAFC Youth had 2 teams there. Both went to the semis of Super White, but yes, there were fewer top teams than usual.


----------



## watfly

focomoso said:


> Real SoCal/LAFC Youth had 2 teams there. Both went to the semis of Super White, but yes, there were fewer top teams than usual.


Obviously Covid had an impact on the turnout.  I also think the MLS Next and ECNL split had an impact, the tournament, like Surf, was ECNL dominant.  The wonky bracketing didn't help the tournament either.


----------



## watfly

Does anyone know if the TFA team in the top bracket of TFA Copa Americana this weekend is TFA LA or TFA OC.  I assumed it was the LA team since they are listed as MLS Next, but their results link to TFA OC which played in EA.  Was TFA-OC granted MLS Next status for this season?


----------



## lafalafa

watfly said:


> Does anyone know if the TFA team in the top bracket of TFA Copa Americana this weekend is TFA LA or TFA OC.  I assumed it was the LA team since they are listed as MLS Next, but their results link to TFA OC which played in EA.  Was TFA-OC granted MLS Next status for this season?


The u14 & u15 teams in the top brackets are there NEXT teams.

Gus is the u15 coach who happens to run the oc chapter but TFA just has status for the club not individual affiliates so just there top team in each age group for NEXT that can train out of LA or OC.


----------



## Cafu

The TFA MLS Next team in the Copa Americana is made up of mostly the TFA MLS Next kids from last year's team that finished third in the SW Division. They have added 6 kids from TFA OC and their coach Gus. They also added one new kid from LAUFA. However, they lost their 9 to LAG and are looking for his replacement to go along their two wingers who I saw play and are extremely fast. IMO they should finish third again unless their new coach can take them over the hill and beat both LAFC and LAG.


----------



## Toe poke

how was the competition in the the Copa TFA tournament? I can see the standings, but that may not reflect the competition- thanks


----------



## watfly

Toe poke said:


> how was the competition in the the Copa TFA tournament? I can see the standings, but that may not reflect the competition- thanks


The games were competitive, there was only one blowout and it occurred in the 2nd half of what was a competitive game in the 1st half.  I wouldn't really read too much into the results though.  It's early. One team was playing with 3 very accomplished "guests" and I think there is still going to be some significant changes with at least a couple of the teams.  I also question if the style of play of one team is sustainable over the course of a full season.  How's that for being completely vague?

I will say it was a very good preseason warmup for all four teams and I expect this season to be more competitive top to bottom than last year's season.


----------



## RedDevilDad

One of these above posts may or may not be considered slightly helpful. 
A person who posts on this site or other sites may be laughing out loud but also may just be smirking in smug silence.


----------



## watfly

Any word on schedules?  We were told season starts Sep 11, but that's unconfirmed.


----------



## watfly

Looks like schedules are up minus game time.


----------



## elZorro

Looking at the schedule, it looks like that they have implemented a 2-tier system. The MLS teams seem to play each other twice at least and play the non-MLS teams once at most, whereas for the non-MLS teams, it's the opposite. That will make league rankings less meaningful since some teams will experience an easier league than others. A strong non-MLS team might end up with more points than a weak MLS team, even though the weak MLS team might be objectively stronger, just because they're facing much harder competition, playing strong MLS teams twice or more.


----------



## watfly

elZorro said:


> Looking at the schedule, it looks like that they have implemented a 2-tier system. The MLS teams seem to play each other twice at least and play the non-MLS teams once at most, whereas for the non-MLS teams, it's the opposite. That will make league rankings less meaningful since some teams will experience an easier league than others. A strong non-MLS team might end up with more points than a weak MLS team, even though the weak MLS team might be objectively stronger, just because they're facing much harder competition, playing strong MLS teams twice or more.


I look at this differently.  I think this is a win-win.  Both club categories, MLS and non-MLS, get to play more even competition over the course of the season.  To me it makes a ton of sense and it was also what was proposed at the beginning of the league.  Do we really need points and standings to determine the best teams?

If there are playoffs I'm sure there is some equitable way they can determine the top teams that qualify.


----------



## Dargle

watfly said:


> I look at this differently.  I think this is a win-win.  Both club categories, MLS and non-MLS, get to play more even competition over the course of the season.  To me it makes a ton of sense and it was also what was proposed at the beginning of the league.  Do we really need points and standings to determine the best teams?
> 
> If there are playoffs I'm sure there is some equitable way they can determine the top teams that qualify.


They are planning playoffs at the older age groups, including a qualifying tournament, according to this article.  They also will still have a showcase.









						MLS NEXT Set to Kick Off Second Season on August 21 | MLSSoccer.com
					

The 2021-22 MLS NEXT season will feature nearly 600 teams competing in over 9,000 matches over ten months of action




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## RedDevilDad

What interesting too is the MLS squads have additional away games vs other MLS teams... for example, LAFC goes to Portland, Seattle, San Jose, RSL, Colorado Rapids and Vancouver but Murrieta does not. Before I get explained... I understand it, just pointing it out.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> What interesting too is the MLS squads have additional away games vs other MLS teams... for example, LAFC goes to Portland, Seattle, San Jose, RSL, Colorado Rapids and Vancouver but Murrieta does not. Before I get explained... I understand it, just pointing it out.


I assume you guys are stoked, other than the travel?


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> I assume you guys are stoked, other than the travel?


Of all the local teams, LAG has the most travel.  LAG just returned from KC.  LAFC has games this weekend against San Jose, RSL and LAG.  But it looks like, in the MLS Next, you play your local teams 2-3 times and then the MLS teams are divided into pods/regions and play each other home and away... I'm curious how that affects playoff standings.  For example, the MLS teams could all beat each other up while a team like TFA could only have a few losses to their only MLS opponents and potentially have a better record but weaker schedule.


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> Of all the local teams, LAG has the most travel.  LAG just returned from KC.  LAFC has games this weekend against San Jose, RSL and LAG.  But it looks like, in the MLS Next, you play your local teams 2-3 times and then the MLS teams are divided into pods/regions and play each other home and away... I'm curious how that affects playoff standings.  For example, the MLS teams could all beat each other up while a team like TFA could only have a few losses to their only MLS opponents and potentially have a better record but weaker schedule.


Perhaps the playoffs will also be separated by MLS teams and non-MLS teams.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Of all the local teams, LAG has the most travel.  LAG just returned from KC.  LAFC has games this weekend against San Jose, RSL and LAG.  But it looks like, in the MLS Next, you play your local teams 2-3 times and then the MLS teams are divided into pods/regions and play each other home and away... I'm curious how that affects playoff standings.  For example, the MLS teams could all beat each other up while a team like TFA could only have a few losses to their only MLS opponents and potentially have a better record but weaker schedule.


It sounds like the MLS Teams at U15 and U17 will be playing in separate MLS divisions based on this from Dargle's link above:
_"League matches will be played on a regional basis from August to June, featuring eight regional divisions, plus new MLS divisions at the U15 and U17 ages."_
So while TFA may go 30-0 in their division and finish in first, LAFC could still go 20-10 and finish 1st in their MLS division.  Only half the teams are going to qualify via standings and the other half will qualify through a play-in tournament, so hopefully they get the best teams in the playoffs.  Sounds like a fair way to do it.

One advantage of your kid's team not being near the top is you don't have to worry about getting screwed out of playoffs because another team had a weaker schedule.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Shoutout to ElZorro for not pointing out that both of my above posts basically point out the exact same things he did.  lol.  I pride myself originality and apparently don't read everything.  I'm going back to my Facebook test of identifying my Disney spirit animal.


----------



## RedDevilDad

https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/stream/ Philadelphia Union vs NYCFC U15s on Saturday morning at 9am PST.   Will need to VPN a Philadelphia location though...


----------



## RedDevilDad

Any TDS subscribers want to post the IMG Top 150, regional rankings and/or positional rankings for this age group? I can't bring myself to pony up $60 a year.  lol.


----------



## watfly

I'm just spit balling here but if there are 8 regional divisions and say 4 mls divisions, you could take the first place team from the non-MLS divisions and the 1st and 2nd from the MLS divisions, that would give you the 16 automatic qualifiers.   Then you could take the next 6 from each non-MLS division and the next 4 from each of the MLS divisions, and then you have 64 for the qualifying tournament.    Pure speculation on format, but it seems that any team with even a remote chance is going to get the opportunity to play head to head.


----------



## Dargle

watfly said:


> I'm just spit balling here but if there are 8 regional divisions and say 4 mls divisions, you could take the first place team from the non-MLS divisions and the 1st and 2nd from the MLS divisions, that would give you the 16 automatic qualifiers.   Then you could take the next 6 from each non-MLS division and the next 4 from each of the MLS divisions, and then you have 64 for the qualifying tournament.    Pure speculation on format, but it seems that any team with even a remote chance is going to get the opportunity to play head to head.


I expect that regional differences in numbers of teams in each division may create variations on this and I wouldn’t be surprised if there was more of a thumb on the scale for MLS academies by increasing their automatic qualifiers from 2 to 3, but it sounds plausible for the basic structure.


----------



## watfly

Dargle said:


> I expect that regional differences in numbers of teams in each division may create variations on this and I wouldn’t be surprised if there was more of a thumb on the scale for MLS academies by increasing their automatic qualifiers from 2 to 3, but it sounds plausible for the basic structure.


IDK know if every MLS Pro team has a academy team playing in Next but there are 29 MLS pro teams, so if you have 4 divisions and it's either 2 and 4 or 3 and 3 that's 24 MLS academy teams that qualify for the playoffs or play-in.  I can also see a valid argument that all MLS teams should be allowed to participate in the playoff or play-in.  With a total of 80 spots, it doesn't seem unfair for MLS teams to get 29 of them.


----------



## Dargle

watfly said:


> IDK know if every MLS Pro team has a academy team playing in Next but there are 29 MLS pro teams, so if you have 4 divisions and it's either 2 and 4 or 3 and 3 that's 24 MLS academy teams that qualify for the playoffs or play-in.  I can also see a valid argument that all MLS teams should be allowed to participate in the playoff or play-in.  With a total of 80 spots, it doesn't seem unfair for MLS teams to get 29 of them.


I agree, but they may want more auto-qualifiers in the MLS Next Cup.  The reality is that some of the MLS Academies are definitely weaker than regular MLS Next club teams from other regions.  It's just a fact that some of the LA or NY-area MLS Next teams like TFA or Cedar Stars Bergen are generally going to be better than some of the MLS Academies in less populated areas that aren't recruiting nationally at this point.


----------



## elZorro

RedDevilDad said:


> Shoutout to ElZorro for not pointing out that both of my above posts basically point out the exact same things he did.  lol.  I pride myself originality and apparently don't read everything.  I'm going back to my Facebook test of identifying my Disney spirit animal.


I was going to go on twitter and have you cancelled, but since you saw the errors of your ways, I'll let it slide... this time.
The last year before the DA went away, the MLS was putting pressure on them to implement a 2-tier system (DA red / DA blue). There's probably good reasons for and against. It's just going to make the league ranking less relevant, except for the very best and the very worst.


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

RedDevilDad said:


> Of all the local teams, LAG has the most travel.  LAG just returned from KC.  LAFC has games this weekend against San Jose, RSL and LAG.  But it looks like, in the MLS Next, you play your local teams 2-3 times and then the MLS teams are divided into pods/regions and play each other home and away... I'm curious how that affects playoff standings.  For example, the MLS teams could all beat each other up while a team like TFA could only have a few losses to their only MLS opponents and potentially have a better record but weaker schedule.


Regarding LAFC playing SJ, RSL and LAG this weekend, it looks like those 4 teams will see a lot of each other during the MLS Next season.  At least based on the current schedule.  Any insight on how those teams are shaping up going into the new season?  This weekend will be an interesting sneak peak.


----------



## Toe poke

Dear Mr. Fantasy said:


> Regarding LAFC playing SJ, RSL and LAG this weekend, it looks like those 4 teams will see a lot of each other during the MLS Next season.  At least based on the current schedule.  Any insight on how those teams are shaping up going into the new season?  This weekend will be an interesting sneak peak.


IS THERE A published schedule of the games for the weekend? are other age groups playing or just the U15's


----------



## watfly

Toe poke said:


> IS THERE A published schedule of the games for the weekend? are other age groups playing or just the U15's







__





						Event Information
					






					www.gotsport.com


----------



## footylove

anyone know the results from today's games?


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

footylove said:


> anyone know the results from today's games?


From the U15's MLS Academy I do know (via a friends who was there watching his son) that LAG won 2-1 and LAFC 3-1 yesterday.  I heard RSL beat LAG 2-0 today.


----------



## elZorro

LAG - SJ:      2 - 1
LAFC - RSL:  3 - 1
LAFC - SJ:     3 - 2
RSL - LAG:    2 - 0


----------



## Kante

elZorro said:


> LAG - SJ:      2 - 1
> LAFC - RSL:  3 - 1
> LAFC - SJ:     3 - 2
> RSL - LAG:    2 - 0


Anyone have u17 results?


----------



## Goldilocks

elZorro said:


> LAG - SJ:      2 - 1
> LAFC - RSL:  3 - 1
> LAFC - SJ:     3 - 2
> RSL - LAG:    2 - 0


Does LAFC have 2 teams?  It seemed like they had younger/smaller players today vs SJ


----------



## elZorro

Goldilocks said:


> Does LAFC have 2 teams?  It seemed like they had younger/smaller players today vs SJ


Maybe the SJ kids are just big?


----------



## RedDevilDad

elZorro said:


> Maybe the SJ kids are just big?


No, the 08s also played. 
but, San Jose has an 08 Center back… goodness. Big boy. Good for him.


----------



## footylove

SJ mostly recruit bigger kids


----------



## RedDevilDad

footylove said:


> SJ mostly recruit bigger kids


I would not have thought that.  I also would not have thought they recruited well from outside their territory.  I expect RSL to give San Jose their 3rd loss on Sunday.  Aside from one large 2008, I thought they were noticeably smaller than LAFC, RSL and several of LAG.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I think RSL is on to something.  They just hired the guy from Orange Lutheran who is well connected in the southland.  They also have numerous kids from San Diego and are targeting San Bernardino and areas just outside the LAG/LAFC area.  With their residential academy, they are going to be attractive to kids who want that... but the parents aren't keen on them being in Texas.


----------



## footylove

RedDevilDad said:


> I think RSL is on to something.  They just hired the guy from Orange Lutheran who is well connected in the southland.  They also have numerous kids from San Diego and are targeting San Bernardino and areas just outside the LAG/LAFC area.  With their residential academy, they are going to be attractive to kids who want that... but the parents aren't keen on them being in Texas.


and their Residential Academy is free... wonder if they have tryouts


----------



## RedDevilDad

FWIW, I’ve heard that the playoffs will be in Oceanside in June…


----------



## elZorro

Anyone know what the SJ / RSL score was today (U15)? For some reason, they're not entering the scores for the MLS academy games. They are for the other levels.





__





						Flight Results Grid
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Toe poke

elZorro said:


> Anyone know what the SJ / RSL score was today (U15)? For some reason, they're not entering the scores for the MLS academy games. They are for the other levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight Results Grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.gotsport.com


 I know there are lots of woulda coulda shoulda in youth soccer, but at the end of the day, you do have to score-- the score ended 1-0 San Jose-- and RSL did miss plenty of ( 8 ) scoring opportunities... both teams played well- the 07 season should be entertaining to watch--


----------



## elZorro

Toe poke said:


> I know there are lots of woulda coulda shoulda in youth soccer, but at the end of the day, you do have to score-- the score ended 1-0 San Jose-- and RSL did miss plenty of ( 8 ) scoring opportunities... both teams played well- the 07 season should be entertaining to watch--


Thanks. That's the wrap, in ppg:
LAFC:          3.0
LAG:            1.5
RSL, SJ:      1.0


----------



## Toe poke

lots of games/ teams ready to start this weekend!!! GOOD LUCK to all the boys... (be safe everyone- traffic and pandemic)


----------



## Toe poke

Toe poke said:


> lots of games/ teams ready to start this weekend!!! GOOD LUCK to all the boys... (be safe everyone- traffic and pandemic)


How about this weekend... RSL vs LAFC... ( 3-1 2 weeks ago and that RSL team is brand new) this has got to be a highly visible game...??? and what about the rest of Socal teams, LA Galaxy, Albion, Strikers, Chula Vista (after a good showing vs Surf) lots of good talented players lacing them up this weekend... as always GOOD LUCK to all the boys, let see some great soccer


----------



## Toe poke

interesting list coming out for YNT @07


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> interesting list coming out for YNT @07


To. Say. The. Least.  Wow.  Some interesting additions and leave-offs.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> To. Say. The. Least.  Wow.  Some interesting additions and leave-offs.


Is there a link for the list?


----------



## elZorro

List attached.


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> To. Say. The. Least.  Wow.  Some interesting additions and leave-offs.


Maybe they watched the WCQ matches and decided they needed to overhaul their talent ID  process.


----------



## elZorro

From the last camp 4 months ago to this one:
30 kids to 34 kids. 19 removals, 11 returns, 23 additions (70% turnover). 
(LAFC + LAG) from 60% to 40%, so more non-MLS representation, mostly more Surf and the addition of Barca Academy.

Did they not scout right 4 months ago (or this time), or have things changed that much in 4 months, or are they casting a wide net and consolidating the results of both camps, or is it all just random madness? Who knows. Hopefully there is a method because I'd like to see the US win.


----------



## BIGD

elZorro said:


> or is it all just random madness?


Or politics?


----------



## RedDevilDad

elZorro said:


> From the last camp 4 months ago to this one:
> 30 kids to 34 kids. 19 removals, 11 returns, 23 additions (70% turnover).
> (LAFC + LAG) from 60% to 40%, so more non-MLS representation, mostly more Surf and the addition of Barca Academy.
> 
> Did they not scout right 4 months ago (or this time), or have things changed that much in 4 months, or are they casting a wide net and consolidating the results of both camps, or is it all just random madness? Who knows. Hopefully there is a method because I'd like to see the US win.


This list is very weird.  I don't have a dog in this fight and wish all these kids the best.  
Pros: Finally loop in Barca players. 
Cons: There are players on this list who aren't even playing soccer, aren't at the club they're listed for and aren't even starters.  It's definitely odd.  Again, congrats to the kids that made the list.  There are serious head scratchers for the LAFC and LAG kids.  Very, very strange leave-offs and additions. 

If I'm that kid on the list, I don't care one iota why I'm on that list, just take your shot and take your recognition. Someone thought you deserved it for whatever reason and that's good enough to be exponentially proud.  Again, congrats.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I used to think, based on the list and conversations, that they said to top teams... send me X number from your club.  But, this list.  There's no way that LAG and LAFC had a say in this.  No way. I think this list was made entirely independent of the DOCs. 
My opinion, you got to scout, form opinions and then use the trusted/respected DOCs opinion.  Like... here's our top 7 from your team... any concerns?  That would have certainly changed names...


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> I used to think, based on the list and conversations, that they said to top teams... send me X number from your club.  But, this list.  There's no way that LAG and LAFC had a say in this.  No way. I think this list was made entirely independent of the DOCs.
> My opinion, you got to scout, form opinions and then use the trusted/respected DOCs opinion.  Like... here's our top 7 from your team... any concerns?  That would have certainly changed names...


Back to my other comment, maybe they decided to use “future potential” versus “current performance” in this iteration.  
Or maybe Surf is in the process of taking over US soccer as part of their world domination strategy.


----------



## RedDevilDad

BIGD said:


> Back to my other comment, maybe they decided to use “future potential” versus “current performance” in this iteration.
> Or maybe Surf is in the process of taking over US soccer as part of their world domination strategy.


I like that your optimistic that there’s a degree of logic. My man!  Bring your kid to my team. Need more positive parents around. Haha!


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> I like that your optimistic that there’s a degree of logic. My man!  Bring your kid to my team. Need more positive parents around. Haha!


Well Surf is hinting at a “Big Announcement” on IG so…..  US Surf Soccer??


----------



## watfly

Looks like the games were very competitive today.  Any word on the LAFC-RSL and Albion-TFA scores?


----------



## Toe poke

the LAFC- RSL game is Sunday 9am... not sure about the Albion-TFA match.... SDSC Surf team with the recent departures sure took a hit, the other Surf team in San Diego won 7-1 ,


----------



## RedDevilDad

Colorado Rapids 4-2 Galaxy
Chula Vista 2-1 Barca
RSL AZ 1-0 City SC
SC Del Sol 0-0 Phoenix
San Jose 1-1 Breakers
Nomads 1-1 Strikers

ECNL: 
Arsenal 3-2 WCFC

Last Week:
RSL 4-0 Real Colorado
LAG 1-0 LAUFA


----------



## watfly

Unconfirmed Albion 2 - 1 TFA.

Don't want to read to much into the first weekend, but...it could be a wild year.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

Albion 1 - TFA 1 FINAL


----------



## watfly

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Albion 1 - TFA 1 FINAL


Website and Albion parents are claiming Albion 2-1


----------



## coyssocal

I know this thread mostly covers MLS Next and there is an ECNL board, but just curious if there is a thread somewhere covering EAL?


----------



## elZorro

They're starting to fill out the (MLS Next '07) game results at:




__





						U15 MLS NEXT Schedule & Scores
					

Official MLS NEXT schedule and scores for U13, U14, U15, U16, U17, U19 matches




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## Toe poke

elZorro said:


> They're starting to fill out the (MLS Next '07) game results at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U15 MLS NEXT Schedule & Scores
> 
> 
> Official MLS NEXT schedule and scores for U13, U14, U15, U16, U17, U19 matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlssoccer.com


WOW!! some interesting results-- Albion has a couple kids in Spain in some program and they tie TFA, and the LAFC vs RSL rematch from a couple weeks back at the Albion tournament ( LAFC 3-1 W) to a 1-0 win... RSL looks like they will be fun to watch.. RSL won big in Colorado too..                       San DIego boys making noise


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> WOW!! some interesting results-- Albion has a couple kids in Spain in some program and they tie TFA, and the LAFC vs RSL rematch from a couple weeks back at the Albion tournament ( LAFC 3-1 W) to a 1-0 win... RSL looks like they will be fun to watch.. RSL won big in Colorado too..                       San DIego boys making noise


Not to be anti-RSL because I think they're a good team.  
RSL beat Real Colorado not Colorado Rapids.  That's a big difference.  To their credit, they did beat LAG in a friendly.  I could see it going either way next time.  I think they're better than San Jose but haven't seen any of the others.  Colorado Rapids is rumored to be a good team. They were up 3-0 on the Galaxy at half but LAG made a second half of it, final 4-2. 

Against LAFC today, RSL didn't have a single shot on target and never really threatened.  I think the score line reflects that LAFC was missing starting strikers and struggled to capitalize on their opportunities or set pieces. 

I think RSL is a good team.  They have some talented players.  They can be pressed and forced into mistakes.  They feel like a new team that doesn't know each other or where to expect their teammate so when pressed the ball usually just gets booted down field for everyone to chase.  The problem for RSL as a team (not the players as individuals developing) is that they will be cut and split into a combo year next year with the 06s.  So, while that they will certainly grow individually in their residential program, I don't think that team will get to what they would be capable of if they stayed together next year.  

They're an interesting match up against LAG because I think 44 will be a nuisance and their second striker, Axel (not Kai), if getting good delivery, can also finesse his way in.  I'd like to see their defense relax a bit. They aren't afraid to make/take a hit and as they play more together, they'll learn to trust each other more.  Again, they felt like a new team. 

San Jose was a good team of pretty good players.  You can tell that San Jose competes in recruiting with Sac Republic, De Anza, even Barca. I'd like to see San Jose really own the Bay Area but they are not at that point. Good players but not going to threaten your perennial top tier MLS academies. 

LAG has been an anomaly for me.  I found it interesting that they didn't jump at a chance at Kyrome who is now starting at LAFC's midfield.  I think he would have been helpful for them, adding a physical component. I can't put my finger on it but I feel like it's a mental switch with LAG.  There is a lot of individual talent there. I think taking Chris from TFA was a good move. I do like some of their coaches but there just seems to be something in the air there. 

LAFC is just on another level.  Composure on the ball.  Some teams try to get physical with them but it just seems to wind them up... or you're kicking at ghosts.  They just move really well.  They are fun to watch and look like they have another level to get to. Like RSL, next year will be interesting for them.  I think Seattle will be the biggest challenger to their 3 year plus unbeaten in their age group streak. Their only age group loss was to Atlanta United when they were u12s, 3 years ago at GA Cup in a 25 minute final. 1-0.  That's impressive... and that pressure is good experience.


----------



## RedDevilDad

coyssocal said:


> I know this thread mostly covers MLS Next and there is an ECNL board, but just curious if there is a thread somewhere covering EAL?


I'd say start it.. I personally hit mostly ECNL or MLS Next games so won't be have any hot takes. lol.


----------



## coyssocal

RedDevilDad said:


> I'd say start it.. I personally hit mostly ECNL or MLS Next games so won't be have any hot takes. lol.


 OK, wasn't sure if it already existed elsewhere or if there is even interest for the B07 age group?  Was thinking there may be more interest in discussion, especially with more clubs joining EA this year.  And surprised there aren't newer categories on this board as the only options are DA (old) and ECNL.


----------



## footylove

elZorro said:


> List attached.


Is there a link  for other regions? NorCal?


----------



## elZorro

footylove said:


> Is there a link  for other regions? NorCal?


Sorry, I only focus on So Cal.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Texas 07s


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> Texas 07sView attachment 11639


THIS IS AN INTERESTING LIST-- LOOKS LIKE MLS IS HEAVILY INFLUENCING THE TEXAS REGIONAL... AND THERE IS A SOCAL PLAYER ON THE LIST-     OH- THE GOALIE THAT LEFT SURF TO AUSTIN FC


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Texas 07sView attachment 11639


San Diego is representing!


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> THIS IS AN INTERESTING LIST-- LOOKS LIKE MLS IS HEAVILY INFLUENCING THE TEXAS REGIONAL... AND THERE IS A SOCAL PLAYER ON THE LIST-     OH- THE GOALIE THAT LEFT SURF TO AUSTIN FC


Zeke Soto at Dynamo is from Murrieta.


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> Zeke Soto at Dynamo is from Murrieta.


Finley and Kian too are from SD...


----------



## RedDevilDad

https://elevensports.com/en/view/event/cktngdg9objbt0hbqalexwdny?src=CPT_EL#mycujoo 
RSL v Seattle u15s starting at 8am PST today 9/18.


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> https://elevensports.com/en/view/event/cktngdg9objbt0hbqalexwdny?src=CPT_EL#mycujoo
> RSL v Seattle u15s starting at 8am PST today 9/18.











						RSL Academy vs Sounders U-15
					

Watch RSL Academy vs Sounders U-15 in Major League Soccer on 09/18/2021 (America/Denver) live or on-demand




					elevensports.com
				





https://elevensports.com/view/event/cktpxj75ld5is0g8nntovhc3h fixed


----------



## Barca2021

Does anyone have the list for the 2007 YNT Northern CA region?


----------



## footylove




----------



## watfly

LAG 2-1 LA Surf
TFA 3-0 Phx Rising
Murrieta 2-1 RSL AZ
Nomads 4-0 Albion
Santa Barbara 1-1 CVFC
Strikers 2-1 LAUFA
Santa Barbara 2-2 City SC

Any word on:
Timbers v LAFC
TFA v RSL AZ
Murrieta v Phoenix Rising

A lot of close games again


----------



## elZorro

watfly said:


> LAG 2-1 LA Surf
> TFA 3-0 Phx Rising
> Murrieta 2-1 RSL AZ
> Nomads 4-0 Albion
> Santa Barbara 1-1 CVFC
> Strikers 2-1 LAUFA
> Santa Barbara 2-2 City SC
> 
> Any word on:
> Timbers v LAFC
> TFA v RSL AZ
> Murrieta v Phoenix Rising
> 
> A lot of close games again


The game results are published by MLS Next, usually same day or day after:




__





						U15 MLS NEXT Schedule & Scores
					

Official MLS NEXT schedule and scores for U13, U14, U15, U16, U17, U19 matches




					www.mlssoccer.com
				



LAFC - Timbers is up (LAFC won 1-0)
The 2 others are not published yet.


----------



## watfly

elZorro said:


> The game results are published by MLS Next, usually same day or day after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U15 MLS NEXT Schedule & Scores
> 
> 
> Official MLS NEXT schedule and scores for U13, U14, U15, U16, U17, U19 matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlssoccer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAFC - Timbers is up (LAFC won 1-0)
> The 2 others are not published yet.


Yep I know, I was just trying to get ahead of the MLS website!


----------



## watfly

Way too early, potentially meaningless statistics...for the first two weekends I counted 21 games in the SW division (including LAG and LAFC that played out of SW division MLS teams).  Out of those 21 games, 17 (81%) ended in a tie, or one goal differential.  For comparison purposes the ECNL SW had 20 games of which 7 (35%) were ties or one goal differential.

Now, way too early standings (yes LAFC and LAG have tougher schedules):


WLTGFGAGDPts PPG Murrieta37439            3.0LAFC22026            3.0CVFC217347            2.3Nomads115144            2.0RSL Az213216            2.0Strikers113214            2.0LA Galaxy215506            2.0Albion1125-33            1.5TFA124313            1.0Santa Barbara1245-12            0.7SC Del Sol1214-32            0.7Barca1112-11            0.5City2124-21            0.3Rising3127-51            0.3LA Surf112-10               -  LAUFA213-20               -  Ventura               -


----------



## footylove

nice! BTW Barca only played one game so far .. Del Sol vs Barca  was postponed


----------



## watfly

footylove said:


> nice! BTW Barca only played one game so far .. Del Sol vs Barca  was postponed



WLTGFGAGDPts PPG Murrieta37439            3.0LAFC22026            3.0CVFC217347            2.3Nomads115144            2.0RSL Az213216            2.0Strikers113214            2.0LA Galaxy215506            2.0Albion1125-33            1.5TFA124313            1.0Santa Barbara1245-12            0.7SC Del Sol1214-32            0.7City2124-21            0.3Rising3127-51            0.3Barca112-10               -  LA Surf112-10               -  LAUFA213-20               -  Ventura               -


----------



## BIGD

Standings and results appear to have much more focus under MLS Next. The downside of this is that I expect we will see a change in the style and quality of soccer being played without the DA focus on development.   The DA wasn't perfect, but at least it provided some structure to reduce the hyper focus on standings and results.  The MLS next has none of the restrictions and has also further emphasized results with the qualification for the year end competition.  I suppose if we don't care about the style of soccer our youth and college players are playing, the future of professional soccer in the US or the growth of soccer as a national sport, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## watfly

BIGD said:


> Standings and results appear to have much more focus under MLS Next. The downside of this is that I expect we will see a change in the style and quality of soccer being played without the DA focus on development.   The DA wasn't perfect, but at least it provided some structure to reduce the hyper focus on standings and results.  The MLS next has none of the restrictions and has also further emphasized results with the qualification for the year end competition.  I suppose if we don't care about the style of soccer our youth and college players are playing, the future of professional soccer in the US or the growth of soccer as a national sport, it doesn't really matter.


I'm curious as to what restrictions that were employed by DA promoted development vs. MLS Next (my memory sucks)?  My son has played both.  IMHO I don't see any material difference in terms of focus on winning, I felt the "development" angle was more marketing then substance for the DA.   To me the development vs winning (not mutually exclusive) is more of a function of the Club than the league.  My son played DA for a different club than MLS Next.  His MLS Next club is significantly more focused on development than winning, at least in the short term.


----------



## BIGD

watfly said:


> I'm curious as to what restrictions that were employed by DA promoted development vs. MLS Next (my memory sucks)?  My son has played both.  IMHO I don't see any material difference in terms of focus on winning, I felt the "development" angle was more marketing then substance for the DA.   To me the development vs winning (not mutually exclusive) is more of a function of the Club than the league.  My son played DA for a different club than MLS Next.  His MLS Next club is significantly more focused on development than winning, at least in the short term.


Besides it being a cultural foundation and focus of the program, no public scores for the younger age groups, I don't recall standings being displayed at any of the ages but do remember a forum parent was tracking and posting standings, 50% starting rule, no year end qualification and all the tournaments ( or most?) were showcases for DA teams.


----------



## BIGD

watfly said:


> His MLS Next club is significantly more focused on development than winning, at least in the short term.


I mostly see a lot of turnover for various reasons at this age and focus on recruitment (versus developing existing or promoting from within) and the big fast strong players getting the majority of playing time.  The DA model seemed to reduce some of the pressure on coaches and clubs to win at all cost.


----------



## watfly

BIGD said:


> I mostly see a lot of turnover for various reasons at this age and focus on recruitment (versus developing existing or promoting from within) and the big fast strong players getting the majority of playing time.  The DA model seemed to reduce some of the pressure on coaches and clubs to win at all cost.


No question that happens a lot.  But I haven't seen that any more than when it was DA.  What I do see more in MLS Next are non-MLS Next and ECNL teams actively promoting players for placement on MLS Academy teams.  San Diego lost over a half dozen players moving into U15 to out-of-state MLS academies.   Now to some extent, that's probably a function of the MLS's push for their clubs to develop their academy teams.

DA was intended to be more YNT/MNT focused whereas MLS Next is clearly MLS focused.  Which system is better for developing players?  Probably neither, we do know that DA didn't have much of an impact, if any, on the success of our MNT.

My son is a U15.  The turnover has been significant for many clubs between U14 and U15.  Some of that is MLS academies taking players, but a larger portion is kids just not wanting to make that big of a commitment to soccer due to high school, other interests and burnout.


----------



## footylove

Developing kids is more of a club thing..even coach ..most are interested in just wins while very few are interested in development and if wins dont come then the parents get restless


----------



## watfly

footylove said:


> Developing kids is more of a club thing..even coach ..most are interested in just wins while very few are interested in development and if wins dont come then the parents get restless


The best though is when the parents complain that they're not winning and need better players.  Then a better player shows up and puts their kid on the bench and the parent complains about that how their kid has been on the team for X amount of time and how the new kid hasn't "earned" their kids spot.


----------



## BIGD

watfly said:


> The best though is when the parents complain that they're not winning and need better players.  Then a better player shows up and puts their kid on the bench and the parent complains about that how their kid has been on the team for X amount of time and how the new kid hasn't "earned" their kids spot.


I get that, although if their club is selling them on “development”, it’s not exactly keeping their word by recruiting and replacing.


----------



## BIGD

watfly said:


> No question that happens a lot.  But I haven't seen that any more than when it was DA.  What I do see more in MLS Next are non-MLS Next and ECNL teams actively promoting players for placement on MLS Academy teams.  San Diego lost over a half dozen players moving into U15 to out-of-state MLS academies.   Now to some extent, that's probably a function of the MLS's push for their clubs to develop their academy teams.
> 
> DA was intended to be more YNT/MNT focused whereas MLS Next is clearly MLS focused.  Which system is better for developing players?  Probably neither, we do know that DA didn't have much of an impact, if any, on the success of our MNT.
> 
> My son is a U15.  The turnover has been significant for many clubs between U14 and U15.  Some of that is MLS academies taking players, but a larger portion is kids just not wanting to make that big of a commitment to soccer due to high school, other interests and burnout.


Let’s see over the course of the season and the next few years.  It’s too early to see the impact but I can’t see how these changes are for the betterment of the kids or the sport long term.  It would have been great to see the MLS take the best of the DA and build on it rather than revert to just another league that mostly benefits the adults profiting from it.


----------



## watfly

BIGD said:


> I get that, although if their club is selling them on “development”, it’s not exactly keeping their word by recruiting and replacing.





BIGD said:


> Let’s see over the course of the season and the next few years.  It’s too early to see the impact but I can’t see how these changes are for the betterment of the kids or the sport long term.  It would have been great to see the MLS take the best of the DA and build on it rather than revert to just another league that mostly benefits the adults profiting from it.


From my experience, I see zero difference between DA and MLS Next in terms of advantages for development.  In fact, I in some ways there was more pressure on winning with DA clubs, in particular, with those DA clubs that didn't have a full complement of age groups.  There was this concept in DA of "meaningful games" which was an euphemism for winning.  The DA club my son was at only had 2 age groups,  Year after year they tried to add older age groups, but were told that their DA teams didn't have enough "meaningful games", aka not enough wins to warrant adding age groups.

Clubs define development, not leagues.  Development in most cases means development of teams and not players.  Not saying its right but a player in ECNL and MLS Next (and formerly DA) is one new player away from being benched.   Words like development and pathway are just marketing.

MLS Next is just another league like DA.  Nothing particularly special about either, other than its the moniker for the top league which tends to attract some of the best talent.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I like the MLS Next structure better. Particularly the "Pro+ Pathway," meaning how the MLS academies play each other in regions.  Non-MLS teams get more games against each other but still able to play their local MLS academy.  MLS teams get to play more games against other MLS academies but not overwhelm the travel by still pulling in local opponents. Seems like the best for everyone.


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> I like the MLS Next structure better. Particularly the "Pro+ Pathway," meaning how the MLS academies play each other in regions.  Non-MLS teams get more games against each other but still able to play their local MLS academy.  MLS teams get to play more games against other MLS academies but not overwhelm the travel by still pulling in local opponents. Seems like the best for everyone.


The DA was moving to a similar model with the red/blue tiers before it folded.


----------



## BIGD

watfly said:


> Year after year they tried to add older age groups, but were told that their DA teams didn't have enough "meaningful games", aka not enough wins to warrant adding age groups.


This could be happening with clubs trying to access MLS Next and we just don’t hear about it.  They must have some criteria for entry otherwise it just becomes watered down league, no?  Or perhaps they should just give access to any club that asks?


----------



## Dargle

RedDevilDad said:


> I like the MLS Next structure better. Particularly the "Pro+ Pathway," meaning how the MLS academies play each other in regions.  Non-MLS teams get more games against each other but still able to play their local MLS academy.  MLS teams get to play more games against other MLS academies but not overwhelm the travel by still pulling in local opponents. Seems like the best for everyone.


Not just local MLS academies.  At least in the first MLS Next Cup in Frisco, the non-MLS teams definitely played MLS Academies from other regions in both the playoffs and the showcase.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Dargle said:


> Not just local MLS academies.  At least in the first MLS Next Cup in Frisco, the non-MLS teams definitely played MLS Academies from other regions in both the playoffs and the showcase.


Yeah, if they make it.  But even the teams that don't make the playoffs still get to play their local MLS academy(s). 
My point is there's a bit more balance of opponents.  For example, LAFC's 2007s haven't lost a game against 2007s in over 3 years.  Last year they had a goal differential of around 50 in the southwest. This year, they have two 1-0 victories over RSL and Portland. Sounds like, they're facing more comparable opponents.  Granted, I heard they haven't given up a shot on target against either team so that's scary if they start scoring more. lol. I don't know if that stat is true or not... 
I want to go watch LAG and LAFC play in like two weeks. 

Conversely a team that is perennially near the bottom of the rankings only has to face LAG or LAFC once each rather than twice, getting drilled 8, 10, 12 to 0 multiple times a year.   It is a bummer a bit for a team like TFA that can hang and could get some Ws against some MLS academies.  But, in theory, if they could, then their option is to win locally and show up in the playoffs... like LA Surf 06s last year.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, if they make it.  But even the teams that don't make the playoffs still get to play their local MLS academy(s).
> My point is there's a bit more balance of opponents.  For example, LAFC's 2007s haven't lost a game against 2007s in over 3 years.  Last year they had a goal differential of around 50 in the southwest. This year, they have two 1-0 victories over RSL and Portland. Sounds like, they're facing more comparable opponents.  Granted, I heard they haven't given up a shot on target against either team so that's scary if they start scoring more. lol. I don't know if that stat is true or not...
> I want to go watch LAG and LAFC play in like two weeks.
> 
> Conversely a team that is perennially near the bottom of the rankings only has to face LAG or LAFC once each rather than twice, getting drilled 8, 10, 12 to 0 multiple times a year.   It is a bummer a bit for a team like TFA that can hang and could get some Ws against some MLS academies.  But, in theory, if they could, then their option is to win locally and show up in the playoffs... like LA Surf 06s last year.


Early indications are that it could be a wide open battle for the best non-MLS teams in SoCal/AZ.    I don't expect to see the blowouts we saw last year, but who knows.


----------



## Dargle

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, if they make it.  But even the teams that don't make the playoffs still get to play their local MLS academy(s).
> My point is there's a bit more balance of opponents.  For example, LAFC's 2007s haven't lost a game against 2007s in over 3 years.  Last year they had a goal differential of around 50 in the southwest. This year, they have two 1-0 victories over RSL and Portland. Sounds like, they're facing more comparable opponents.  Granted, I heard they haven't given up a shot on target against either team so that's scary if they start scoring more. lol. I don't know if that stat is true or not...
> I want to go watch LAG and LAFC play in like two weeks.
> 
> Conversely a team that is perennially near the bottom of the rankings only has to face LAG or LAFC once each rather than twice, getting drilled 8, 10, 12 to 0 multiple times a year.   It is a bummer a bit for a team like TFA that can hang and could get some Ws against some MLS academies.  But, in theory, if they could, then their option is to win locally and show up in the playoffs... like LA Surf 06s last year.


At least last year, anyone in MLS Next could go to the showcases and that included MLS academies that didn't qualify for the playoffs.  So, there were lower-level MLS Next teams playing similarly ranked MLS Academies (not all of them are very strong in every age group, especially in certain parts of the country and where they don't recruit nationally).  That could change, of course, but that's how it operated last year.  This year, with showcases apparently going to take place in the Winter and Spring in addition to the summer playoffs, I expect there will be more, not less, of that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lafalafa

MLS-Next and even ECxx has little to offer past U17 unless it's just college exposure.

 UPSL is taking off in Socal with LAFC academy, Pats, Golden State and others fielding U19s vs men since MLS-NEXT and ECXx just doesn't have the completion past U17 or any real paths forward unless you just going for college.

Past U17 the the numbers of truly competitive teams have a really big drop off and it's hard for most clubs to develop past that age, MLS-NEXT recognizes this and pretty much has thrown in the towel on playing those ages vs any regular clubs. The new MLS 2 league, USL, and UPSL will be taking over that space for the boys on the top end and these other letter youth league will be 2nd or no choice for them.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Dargle said:


> At least last year, anyone in MLS Next could go to the showcases and that included MLS academies that didn't qualify for the playoffs.


Oh yeah, that's what you meant.  Got it.  I've heard rumors that there is a showcase in December in FL.  We'll see.


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> To. Say. The. Least.  Wow.  Some interesting additions and leave-offs.


How did the night turn out?


----------



## BIGD

lafalafa said:


> unless it's just college exposure.


The overwhelming majority of MLS next players will not play beyond the college level, if even that.


----------



## lafalafa

BIGD said:


> The overwhelming majority of MLS next players will not play beyond the college level, if even that.


Well they will find that out now younger on that potential dead end. U17 end of that for MLS locals.   if you haven't been promoted out of NEXT or training with the men by U17 your chances would be gettng slimmer. 

NEXT for non MLS is not that much different vs some of the other club leagues, lots of potential for exposure or recruiting but maybe not as big as ECNL with all the events they run.  NEXT playoffs has some good numbers buts it's end of year so likely only prime for juniors or sophomores.


----------



## Dargle

ML


lafalafa said:


> Well they will find that out now younger on that potential dead end. U17 end of that for MLS locals.   if you haven't been promoted out of NEXT or training with the men by U17 your chances would be gettng slimmer.
> 
> NEXT for non MLS is not that much different vs some of the other club leagues, lots of potential for exposure or recruiting but maybe not as big as ECNL with all the events they run.  NEXT playoffs has some good numbers buts it's end of year so likely only prime for juniors or sophomores.


This year, there will apparently be showcases in the winter and spring as well as the MLS Next playoffs (and maybe showcase too) in the summer.  So, I don't think it will be any different in terms of number of showcases than any of the other so-called elite leagues.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

FWIW.....Winter Showcase, Dec 3-7, Norco, CA.....


----------



## Midas

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> FWIW.....Winter Showcase, Dec 3-7, Norco, CA.....


For MLS Next? Is it regional or for the whole country?Heard the winter one could be regionall


----------



## Dargle

Midas said:


> For MLS Next? Is it regional or for the whole country?Heard the winter one could be regionall


MLS Next.  I’ve heard the same thing. And I think it will be regional, although I’m not positive about that.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Dargle said:


> MLS Next.  I’ve heard the same thing. And I think it will be regional, although I’m not positive about that.


These are the dates and events calendared but not listed at https://www.mlssoccer.com/mlsnext/schedule/2021-2022/u15_mls-next-schedule 

MLS Next Regional Winter Showcase, Dec 3-7, Silverlakes Complex, Norco, CA.
GA Cup: April 9-17. Location TBD. 
Regional Event(s): May 14-15, 2022. Locations TBD
MLS Next Playoffs & Showcase: June 25-July 3rd. Location rumored to be Oceanside, CA


----------



## footylove

what is GA cup? heard it's only for age groups U15 and U17 and teams will qualify for that at the winter event


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Can anyone give any insight on Strikers 5-1 victory over LA Galaxy ? What is going on with Galaxy ? Are Strikers a team to watch ?


----------



## Cafu

Well, the score was 1-0 Strikers at half. Two quick goals to start second half for Strikers and the fact that LAG has no defense who gave two penalties makes the Strikers look good. Overall, LAG had about 80% possession but Strikers had killer instinct when it attacked. 
It looks like LAFC will win the conference again but the battle for second and third place should be fun between  Strikers, TFA, LAG and Nomads who have ungraded and are undefeated. My money is on Strikers and TFA.


----------



## RedDevilDad

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Can anyone give any insight on Strikers 5-1 victory over LA Galaxy ? What is going on with Galaxy ? Are Strikers a team to watch ?


I won't disparage LAG but I will say that Strikers was very cohesive as a team.  Also, Strikers won many of the individual battles across the field.  The result was not a fluke and Strikers earned their victory.


----------



## Dargle

RedDevilDad said:


> I won't disparage LAG but I will say that Strikers was very cohesive as a team.  Also, Strikers won many of the individual battles across the field.  The result was not a fluke and Strikers earned their victory.


Based on what they did last year with the U15s and the loss to Strikers, I would expect to see some more Galaxy U16s bio-banded down to shore things up for the U15s against tougher opponents.


----------



## elZorro

Strikers had a better attack and a better defense than LAG. In the midfield Galaxy seemed stronger. The strikers went around or above them. Galaxy seemed to have more possession (no official stats, just looking at the game on youtube) but they didn't do much with it and when they lost the ball (which they did a lot on 1V1 or 2V2 battles, or simply by failing to connect simple passes) they got punished by a more effective Strikers attacking line. The 2 PKs seemed deserved (on the video).


----------



## watfly

Cafu said:


> Well, the score was 1-0 Strikers at half. Two quick goals to start second half for Strikers and the fact that LAG has no defense who gave two penalties makes the Strikers look good. Overall, LAG had about 80% possession but Strikers had killer instinct when it attacked.
> It looks like LAFC will win the conference again but the battle for second and third place should be fun between  Strikers, TFA, LAG and Nomads who have ungraded and are undefeated. My money is on Strikers and TFA.


Nomads were fortunate to tie Strikers.  TFA lost to a much weaker Albion team.  My money is on Strikers as well.  Chula Vista is going to compete for the top 5.  Only 27 league games to go.  It's going to be interesting.


----------



## NewUser27

we watch 3 of the four games that day between Strikers and Galaxy and there were a few things that stood out.
Strikers seemed technically quicker on the ball and countered much faster than galaxy had anticipated at 07 and 08 age group.
One big thing is that whether its taught or not , the galaxy CLUB as a whole seemed to play constant in grabbing, tripping, fouling unnecessary , almost tackling kids throughout the 3 games I watched.
I get going all in , but listening to the galaxy coaches, didnt seem like they were telling their players to stop it......


----------



## foreveryoung

elZorro said:


> Strikers had a better attack and a better defense than LAG. In the midfield Galaxy seemed stronger. The strikers went around or above them. Galaxy seemed to have more possession (no official stats, just looking at the game on youtube) but they didn't do much with it and when they lost the ball (which they did a lot on 1V1 or 2V2 battles, or simply by failing to connect simple passes) they got punished by a more effective Strikers attacking line. The 2 PKs seemed deserved (on the video).


Not super impressed with Strikers coaching.  Why do all coaches think verbal criticism during the game is effective??


----------



## JabroniBeater805

Is there a way to find out who is rostered to what teams? Not able to find out on MLS Next website.


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> Not super impressed with Strikers coaching.  Why do all coaches think verbal criticism during the game is effective??


Don't condone it and don't think its effective, but for most kids at this age and level it goes in one ear and out the other...if they even hear it during the game.  Most of these players a focused on the game at hand and not their coach.



JabroniBeater805 said:


> Is there a way to find out who is rostered to what teams? Not able to find out on MLS Next website.


I haven't seen that information anywhere.  Last year it took awhile for MLS Next to post it.


----------



## Toe poke

watfly said:


> Don't condone it and don't think its effective, but for most kids at this age and level it goes in one ear and out the other...if they even hear it during the game.  Most of these players a focused on the game at hand and not their coach.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that information anywhere.  Last year it took awhile for MLS Next to post it.


I THINK I saw some Instagram posts by some teams that announced rosters-- it may take some searching but that may be 1 way to find the rosters-- or going to each teams academy website....


----------



## JabroniBeater805

Toe poke said:


> I THINK I saw some Instagram posts by some teams that announced rosters-- it may take some searching but that may be 1 way to find the rosters-- or going to each teams academy website....


I'm specifically looking for VC Fusion but they don't have their roster listed.


----------



## lafalafa

foreveryoung said:


> Not super impressed with Strikers coaching.  Why do all coaches think verbal criticism during the game is effective??


Strikers have their best coaches in NEXT.

Haven't seen any of their games yet.  Some coaches have different styles,. Only positive reinforcement while others will chew your leg for basically being out of position, not turbo running, etc.

Joystick coaching can be effective to play a certain system or win games at the younger ages but players have to learn to do everything on their own or instinctively because that coach won't be around or doing that once they hit a certain age or level.

The clubs you see at the older ages performing really well and getting practically every u18/19 player into a college or beyond programs are normally the ones who develop players who think and act for themselves before or instead of  coach(s) having to remind them vocally on the field, especially repeatedly.


----------



## watfly

Two 2007 SD kids make Mexico National team...Carlos C. and Diego Ro.


----------



## Toe poke

watfly said:


> Two 2007 SD kids make Mexico National team...Carlos C. and Diego Ro.
> View attachment 11778


DON'T FORGET JONATHAN ROLDAN-- unfortunately with Covid-19 he has not been in SD playing. This one is a great player and as lot fun to watch, an incredible work rate and extremely accurate when shooting. Put him on your watch list


----------



## Batman

watfly said:


> Two 2007 SD kids make Mexico National team...Carlos C. and Diego Ro.
> View attachment 11778


What club and league were they playing with?


----------



## watfly

Batman said:


> What club and league were they playing with?


Diego was at SDSC and just moved to Philadelphia Union
Carlos I believe was last at Albion and just moved to RSL UT, my vague recollection was that he was Rebels, SDSC, Albion


----------



## RedDevilDad

Interesting thought: With the MLS academies playing a non-MLS opponent only once, it devalues a win or loss against them.  For example, Strikers beating LAG is less important (as only 1 game) then how they do against Nomads home and away. Also, curious how they will score the rankings. 
If it's PPG then LAFC is 1, Strikers 2, etc...   But if it is just points than weird things happen like Murrieta goes to #2 and LAFC drops to #5, granted LAFC just beat Murrieta 10-1. Seems odd to count games for/against MLS academies when the rest of the division don't get to play those teams.  Curious how the playoffs will be sorted with this league/inter-league format.  You can also see in this how non-MLS teams have more points because they have played more games than LAFC or LAG.  So, not sure how playoffs will be decided. Like, LAG is 0-2 in their Prop Player Pathway (PPP) league but 2-1 in the Elite Player Pathway (EPP) league.  
So, if LAG is good local but bad when facing out of area teams, do you penalize them locally concerning playoffs?  
Interesting. No point really, just thinking out loud when I saw the difference in match played.


----------



## lafalafa

RedDevilDad said:


> Interesting thought: With the MLS academies playing a non-MLS opponent only once, it devalues a win or loss against them.  For example, Strikers beating LAG is less important (as only 1 game) then how they do against Nomads home and away. Also, curious how they will score the rankings.
> If it's PPG then LAFC is 1, Strikers 2, etc...   But if it is just points than weird things happen like Murrieta goes to #2 and LAFC drops to #5, granted LAFC just beat Murrieta 10-1. Seems odd to count games for/against MLS academies when the rest of the division don't get to play those teams.  Curious how the playoffs will be sorted with this league/inter-league format.  You can also see in this how non-MLS teams have more points because they have played more games than LAFC or LAG.  So, not sure how playoffs will be decided. Like, LAG is 0-2 in their Prop Player Pathway (PPP) league but 2-1 in the Elite Player Pathway (EPP) league.
> So, if LAG is good local but bad when facing out of area teams, do you penalize them locally concerning playoffs?
> Interesting. No point really, just thinking out loud when I saw the difference in match played.
> 
> View attachment 11845


PPG will be used as there will not be a equal amount of games for all teams.

I would guess that the PP division will have a difference vs EP in the NEXT playoffs either qualifications or a separation during group play.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> Interesting thought: With the MLS academies playing a non-MLS opponent only once, it devalues a win or loss against them.  For example, Strikers beating LAG is less important (as only 1 game) then how they do against Nomads home and away. Also, curious how they will score the rankings.
> If it's PPG then LAFC is 1, Strikers 2, etc...   But if it is just points than weird things happen like Murrieta goes to #2 and LAFC drops to #5, granted LAFC just beat Murrieta 10-1. Seems odd to count games for/against MLS academies when the rest of the division don't get to play those teams.  Curious how the playoffs will be sorted with this league/inter-league format.  You can also see in this how non-MLS teams have more points because they have played more games than LAFC or LAG.  So, not sure how playoffs will be decided. Like, LAG is 0-2 in their Prop Player Pathway (PPP) league but 2-1 in the Elite Player Pathway (EPP) league.
> So, if LAG is good local but bad when facing out of area teams, do you penalize them locally concerning playoffs?
> Interesting. No point really, just thinking out loud when I saw the difference in match played.
> 
> View attachment 11845


The standings are wack-a-doodle right now.  For us, according to MLS Next, we have 3 "interleague" games and 2 "league" games in Southwest division.  Our 3 interleague games are against SoCal teams and our 2 league games are against AZ opponents.  We have yet to play any MLS Academy.

It appears that the LAFC and LAG games where they played other MLS teams are listed under West division standings for "league" games.  They're games against other SoCal teams are including in the interleague standings.

I would think (which can be problem for me). That all LAFC and LAG and non-MLS academy games against non-MLS academy teams from SoCal or AZ games should be Southwest "league" games.   MLS vs MLS teams from the west region should be West "league" games.  Any games outside of Southwest or West region (for MLS teams) should be considered "Inter-league" games.


----------



## RedDevilDad

lafalafa said:


> PPG will be used as there will not be a equal amount of games for all teams.
> 
> I would guess that the PP division will have a difference vs EP in the NEXT playoffs either qualifications or a separation during group play.


I predict that PPG will be the factor but even then it's weird as LAG plays RSL twice while Strikers never plays RSL.  Or, LAFC plays LAG three times and Nomads only plays LAG once. So, yeah... just weird.  Who knows how it will work out.  I assume that it will favor the MLS clubs as it's an MLS driven league.  I'm under the impression that MLS Academies that don't qualify for the playoffs have their own showcase at the playoff events. Also, the December showcase will not have MLS academies playing non-MLS academies.  
I wonder if the qualifications will actually be league standings in PPP and EPP leagues... meaning what Strikers does against LAG doesn't actually matter towards playoffs.   For example, West PPP 1 seed vs East EPP 3 seed could be one matchup.  There are 13 divisions. 5PPP, 8 EPPP.  They need 32 or 64 teams for a bracket style playoff...  I can't come up with any way to get 13 divisions to 64.... and at least one of the PPP divisions is only 4 teams.  So, you take the top 3 from and 8 team division and top 3 from a 4 team division?  
Just a hot mess.


----------



## lafalafa

RedDevilDad said:


> I predict that PPG will be the factor but even then it's weird as LAG plays RSL twice while Strikers never plays RSL.  Or, LAFC plays LAG three times and Nomads only plays LAG once. So, yeah... just weird.  Who knows how it will work out.  I assume that it will favor the MLS clubs as it's an MLS driven league.  I'm under the impression that MLS Academies that don't qualify for the playoffs have their own showcase at the playoff events. Also, the December showcase will not have MLS academies playing non-MLS academies.
> I wonder if the qualifications will actually be league standings in PPP and EPP leagues... meaning what Strikers does against LAG doesn't actually matter towards playoffs.   For example, West PPP 1 seed vs East EPP 3 seed could be one matchup.  There are 13 divisions. 5PPP, 8 EPPP.  They need 32 or 64 teams for a bracket style playoff...  I can't come up with any way to get 13 divisions to 64.... and at least one of the PPP divisions is only 4 teams.  So, you take the top 3 from and 8 team division and top 3 from a 4 team division?
> Just a hot mess.


I won't be surprise to see PP and EP in seperate half's of a bracket and only cross play after a certain point in the playoffs like the quarters or finals. Pretty sure MLS teams would rather play other MLS as long as they can


----------



## RedDevilDad

lafalafa said:


> I won't be surprise to see PP and EP in seperate half's of a bracket and only cross play after a certain point in the playoffs like the quarters or finals. Pretty sure MLS teams would rather play other MLS as long as they can


No way, haha.  No way that the MLS clubs wait to face a good non-MLS team.  I think the playoffs will favor MLS academies (in path or quantity).  No way that they all knock each other and leave a non-MLS team to win it all.  
This ain't Surf setting the brackets at Surf Cup.  hahaha.


----------



## lafalafa

RedDevilDad said:


> No way, haha.  No way that the MLS clubs wait to face a good non-MLS team.  I think the playoffs will favor MLS academies (in path or quantity).  No way that they all knock each other and leave a non-MLS team to win it all.
> This ain't Surf setting the brackets at Surf Cup.  hahaha.


When you're on a MLS squad playing a 3rd-4th place non squad not nearly as much motivation going into it.  The other way around yeah pumped up.

Playing more PP teams (2x) in the regular season and less for the playoffs would be a odd choice so doubt it will be same format as 21 edition.

Why make new divisions, interleague, etc if the playoff standings and format where only geo based like the 21 edition?


----------



## Toe poke

good luck to all the boys this weekend!!! A few games in and its been pretty fun watching the games and the score lines-


----------



## Dear Mr. Fantasy

I see SJ Quakes U15 beat LAFC U15 1-0.  Anyone at the game who can provide details?


----------



## footylove

Dear Mr. Fantasy said:


> I see SJ Quakes U15 beat LAFC U15 1-0.  Anyone at the game who can provide details?


Heres the video of the goal i found



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=420430102875542


----------



## RedDevilDad

LAG beat Portland 4-0 and then tied 1-1 with San Jose.


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> LAG beat Portland 4-0 and then tied 1-1 with San Jose.


nice job LAG... great to see them come together


----------



## Toe poke

Quick question for those in the know--there was a question ( on Big Soccer)  if any 07's were invited to the U17 YNT camp coming up... any information from this well informed group?


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

I hear Axel Perez, Gavin Turner, and probably Christian McFarlane as the potential '07's at U17 camp.


----------



## 3253

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> I hear Axel Perez, Gavin Turner, and probably Christian McFarlane as the potential '07's at U17 camp.


Haven't heard that McFarlane was in but San Diego's own Diego Roccio, Turner and Axel Perez.


----------



## Fazeglory

Are there any score updates on this weekends matches? Seen the released Topdrawer soccer top 25 in the nation teams. Any insight into those rankings? Some teams feel significantly down the list while others climbed. Interesting and did any of the top California teams on that list play this weekend?


----------



## Toe poke

Fazeglory said:


> Are there any score updates on this weekends matches? Seen the released Topdrawer soccer top 25 in the nation teams. Any insight into those rankings? Some teams feel significantly down the list while others climbed. Interesting and did any of the top California teams on that list play this weekend?


What did the rankings look like? Can you share the table?


----------



## Fazeglory




----------



## Toe poke

Fazeglory said:


> View attachment 11942View attachment 11943View attachment 11944


thank you !!! and I sure wouldn't want to be in the LAFC line of sight for the next few weeks-


----------



## watfly

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> FWIW.....Winter Showcase, Dec 3-7, Norco, CA.....


How confident are you on these dates?  And do you happen to know if there will be games on all those dates for all teams or if maybe the first date is just a check in date, and possibly the last date is just to showcase the top teams?  Our coach told us slightly different dates Dec 1-6, and I'm skeptical that his information is correct.


----------



## footylove

watfly said:


> How confident are you on these dates?  And do you happen to know if there will be games on all those dates for all teams or if maybe the first date is just a check in date, and possibly the last date is just to showcase the top teams?  Our coach told us slightly different dates Dec 1-6, and I'm skeptical that his information is correct.


our Club told us Dec 3rd-6th for *U15 and U16 *


----------



## watfly

footylove said:


> our Club told us Dec 3rd-6th for *U15 and U16 *


Thanks, I hope that is the case.  Coach's without children act like you can just pull your kid out of school for soccer tournaments with no repercussions.  In fact it was a couple years ago that US Soccer drafted a letter to give to schools to "allow" your kid to attend a DA showcase.  It was laughable that US Soccer thought schools would actually give a shit what US Soccer had to say.  At least for public schools, absences for soccer are "unexcused" and can have repercussions.  My kid had to miss school during DA showcase because he was "sick".


----------



## foreveryoung

watfly said:


> In fact it was a couple years ago that US Soccer drafted a letter to give to schools to "allow" your kid to attend a DA showcase. It was laughable that US Soccer thought schools would actually give a shit what US Soccer had to say.


You didn't get the same BS letter from MLS Next as we did?  Can someone let Fred or Brandon know it won't work and we have to lie to the school or it's counted as unexcused?  I'm not in favor of scheduling games in conflict with school.   

Date: August 26, 2021 
Re: 2021-22 MLS NEXT Season 
Travel Student Name: ____________________________________________ 

On behalf of MLS NEXT, I write in support of the release of the above-named MLS NEXT player from a limited number of days missed from school to participate in his 2021-22 MLS NEXT games. We realize the importance of a player’s education and strive to accommodate the academic calendar as much as possible. Regrettably, the long distances some clubs travel may result in a limited number of days missed from school. 

MLS NEXT is designed to identify, develop, and showcase the best youth soccer talent in North America and prepare its players for international, professional, and collegiate soccer. We expect that over 90% of the current youth national team player pools will participate in the MLS NEXT program during the 2021-22 season, and we expect that games will be regularly attended by youth national team scouts. Players’ participation should improve their chances for selection to represent their country at the Olympic and World Cup levels. MLS NEXT also features the highestlevel youth teams from all 30 clubs in Major League Soccer, the highest level of professional soccer in the United States and Canada. For the majority of the players who do not pursue an international or professional soccer career, the MLS NEXT program aims to provide them with the best opportunity to be identified by collegiate coaches and pursue their soccer careers in tandem with their academic goals. Players’ commitment to the year-round program will teach them valuable lessons about the pursuit of excellence and provide them with opportunities for a better future both on and off the field. Thank you for your understanding regarding the occasional absence of MLS NEXT players from school during this season. 

Please feel free to contact the above-named MLS NEXT player, the player’s club or Brandon Turton at MLS NEXT (Brandon.Turton@mlssoccer.com with any questions. 

Regards, 
Fred Lipka 
Vice President, Player Youth and Development, Player Relations and Competition Major League Soccer


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> You didn't get the same BS letter from MLS Next as we did?  Can someone let Fred or Brandon know it won't work and we have to lie to the school or it's counted as unexcused?  I'm not in favor of scheduling games in conflict with school.
> 
> Date: August 26, 2021
> Re: 2021-22 MLS NEXT Season
> Travel Student Name: ____________________________________________
> 
> On behalf of MLS NEXT, I write in support of the release of the above-named MLS NEXT player from a limited number of days missed from school to participate in his 2021-22 MLS NEXT games. We realize the importance of a player’s education and strive to accommodate the academic calendar as much as possible. Regrettably, the long distances some clubs travel may result in a limited number of days missed from school.
> 
> MLS NEXT is designed to identify, develop, and showcase the best youth soccer talent in North America and prepare its players for international, professional, and collegiate soccer. We expect that over 90% of the current youth national team player pools will participate in the MLS NEXT program during the 2021-22 season, and we expect that games will be regularly attended by youth national team scouts. Players’ participation should improve their chances for selection to represent their country at the Olympic and World Cup levels. MLS NEXT also features the highestlevel youth teams from all 30 clubs in Major League Soccer, the highest level of professional soccer in the United States and Canada. For the majority of the players who do not pursue an international or professional soccer career, the MLS NEXT program aims to provide them with the best opportunity to be identified by collegiate coaches and pursue their soccer careers in tandem with their academic goals. Players’ commitment to the year-round program will teach them valuable lessons about the pursuit of excellence and provide them with opportunities for a better future both on and off the field. Thank you for your understanding regarding the occasional absence of MLS NEXT players from school during this season.
> 
> Please feel free to contact the above-named MLS NEXT player, the player’s club or Brandon Turton at MLS NEXT (Brandon.Turton@mlssoccer.com with any questions.
> 
> Regards,
> Fred Lipka
> Vice President, Player Youth and Development, Player Relations and Competition Major League Soccer


You've got to be kidding me.  Do you think is arrogance or ignorance?  Combination of both?  I bet schools have a well of shame with letters like this from the various soccer, baseball, basketball, softball, lacrosse organizations.


----------



## watfly

foreveryoung said:


> You didn't get the same BS letter from MLS Next as we did?  Can someone let Fred or Brandon know it won't work and we have to lie to the school or it's counted as unexcused?  I'm not in favor of scheduling games in conflict with school.
> 
> Date: August 26, 2021
> Re: 2021-22 MLS NEXT Season
> Travel Student Name: ____________________________________________
> 
> On behalf of MLS NEXT, I write in support of the release of the above-named MLS NEXT player from a limited number of days missed from school to participate in his 2021-22 MLS NEXT games. We realize the importance of a player’s education and strive to accommodate the academic calendar as much as possible. Regrettably, the long distances some clubs travel may result in a limited number of days missed from school.
> 
> MLS NEXT is designed to identify, develop, and showcase the best youth soccer talent in North America and prepare its players for international, professional, and collegiate soccer. We expect that over 90% of the current youth national team player pools will participate in the MLS NEXT program during the 2021-22 season, and we expect that games will be regularly attended by youth national team scouts. Players’ participation should improve their chances for selection to represent their country at the Olympic and World Cup levels. MLS NEXT also features the highestlevel youth teams from all 30 clubs in Major League Soccer, the highest level of professional soccer in the United States and Canada. For the majority of the players who do not pursue an international or professional soccer career, the MLS NEXT program aims to provide them with the best opportunity to be identified by collegiate coaches and pursue their soccer careers in tandem with their academic goals. Players’ commitment to the year-round program will teach them valuable lessons about the pursuit of excellence and provide them with opportunities for a better future both on and off the field. Thank you for your understanding regarding the occasional absence of MLS NEXT players from school during this season.
> 
> Please feel free to contact the above-named MLS NEXT player, the player’s club or Brandon Turton at MLS NEXT (Brandon.Turton@mlssoccer.com with any questions.
> 
> Regards,
> Fred Lipka
> Vice President, Player Youth and Development, Player Relations and Competition Major League Soccer


You've got to be kidding me.  Do you think is arrogance or ignorance?  Combination of both?  I bet schools have a well of shame with letters like this from the various soccer, baseball, basketball, softball, lacrosse organizations.


----------



## Emma

foreveryoung said:


> You didn't get the same BS letter from MLS Next as we did?  Can someone let Fred or Brandon know it won't work and we have to lie to the school or it's counted as unexcused?  I'm not in favor of scheduling games in conflict with school.
> 
> Date: August 26, 2021
> Re: 2021-22 MLS NEXT Season
> Travel Student Name: ____________________________________________
> 
> On behalf of MLS NEXT, I write in support of the release of the above-named MLS NEXT player from a limited number of days missed from school to participate in his 2021-22 MLS NEXT games. We realize the importance of a player’s education and strive to accommodate the academic calendar as much as possible. Regrettably, the long distances some clubs travel may result in a limited number of days missed from school.
> 
> MLS NEXT is designed to identify, develop, and showcase the best youth soccer talent in North America and prepare its players for international, professional, and collegiate soccer. We expect that over 90% of the current youth national team player pools will participate in the MLS NEXT program during the 2021-22 season, and we expect that games will be regularly attended by youth national team scouts. Players’ participation should improve their chances for selection to represent their country at the Olympic and World Cup levels. MLS NEXT also features the highestlevel youth teams from all 30 clubs in Major League Soccer, the highest level of professional soccer in the United States and Canada. For the majority of the players who do not pursue an international or professional soccer career, the MLS NEXT program aims to provide them with the best opportunity to be identified by collegiate coaches and pursue their soccer careers in tandem with their academic goals. Players’ commitment to the year-round program will teach them valuable lessons about the pursuit of excellence and provide them with opportunities for a better future both on and off the field. Thank you for your understanding regarding the occasional absence of MLS NEXT players from school during this season.
> 
> Please feel free to contact the above-named MLS NEXT player, the player’s club or Brandon Turton at MLS NEXT (Brandon.Turton@mlssoccer.com with any questions.


My son converted one of the DA ones into EA Sports and tried it with his school.  I'm sure that one is on the hall of fame for good reasons.


----------



## watfly

Emma said:


> My son converted one of the DA ones into EA Sports and tried it with his school.  I'm sure that one is on the hall of fame for good reasons.


I would have excused him just on the basis of creativity.  Your son is going far in life.


----------



## Emma

watfly said:


> I would have excused him just on the basis of creativity.  Your son is going far in life.


He's going to run the national youth EA Sports League and promote it as developing young minds and their hand coordination for every aspect in life.  He'll promote athletes and CEOs who are successful because they played EA sports as youth athletes.


----------



## watfly

Anyone recognize SoCal 2007's other than Diego R.?

*U.S. U-17 Roster:
GOALKEEPERS (4):* Ryan Carney (New England Revolution; Dunstable, Mass.), Fernando Delgado (Real Salt Lake; Glendale, Ariz.), Julian Eyestone (FC Dallas, Dallas, Texas), Nicholas Holliday (North Carolina FC; Chapel Hill, N.C.)
*DEFENDERS (10):* Brian Alanis (Houston Dynamo; Houston, Texas), John Andrus (Philadelphia Union; Fallston, Md.), Riley Delgado (LA Galaxy; Los Angeles, Calif.), Aaron Deppe (Chicago Fire; Coopersville, Mich.), Christian Diaz (LAFC; San Bernardino, Calif.), Tyler Hall (Inter Miami CF; Miramar, Fla.), Gershon Henry (Real Salt Lake; Portage, Mich.), Christian Metelitasa (De Anza Force; San Mateo, Calif.), Javen Romero (LAFC; Los Angeles, Calif.), Oscar Verhoeven (San Jose Earthquakes; Pleasant Hill, Calif.)
*MIDFIELDERS (11):* Edgar Bazan (Sporting Kansas City; Overland Park, Kan.), Adrian Gill (Barcelona/ESP; Denver, Colo.), Aaron Heard (St. Louis City FC; Fairfax, Va.), Cruz Medina (San Jose Earthquakes; San Francisco, Calif.), Edwyn Mendoza (San Jose Earthquakes; San Jose, Calif.), Luis Moreno (Houston Dynamo; Houston, Texas), Tamir Ratovitz (LAFC; Los Angeles, Calif.), Matthew Schenfeld (FC Cincinnati; Louisville, Ky.), David Vazquez (Total Futbol Academy; Los Angeles, Calif.), Jude Wellings (Real Salt Lake; Birmingham, Mich.), Milo Wray (Portland Timbers; Portland, Ore.)
*FORWARDS (11):* Moises Arciniega (Barca Residency Academy; Casa Grande, Ariz.), Fidel Barajas (San Jose Earthquakes; Sacramento, Calif.), Micah Burton (Austin FC; Mounds View, Minn.), Bajung Darboe (Philadelphia Union; Sun Prairie, Wisc.), Andre Gitau (Houston Dynamo; Richmond, Texas), Michael Luande (Seattle Sounders; Puyalluo, Wash.), CJ Olney (Philadelphia Union; Hillsborough, N.J.), Diego Rocio (Philadelphia Union; Escondido, Calif.), Paolo Rudisill (LA Galaxy; Irvine, Calif.), Zion Vaughn (Real Salt Lake AZ; Chandler, Ariz.), Luke Zielinski (Philadelphia Union; Weston, Conn.)


----------



## Midas

watfly said:


> Anyone recognize SoCal 2007's other than Diego R.?
> 
> *U.S. U-17 Roster:
> GOALKEEPERS (4):* Ryan Carney (New England Revolution; Dunstable, Mass.), Fernando Delgado (Real Salt Lake; Glendale, Ariz.), Julian Eyestone (FC Dallas, Dallas, Texas), Nicholas Holliday (North Carolina FC; Chapel Hill, N.C.)
> *DEFENDERS (10):* Brian Alanis (Houston Dynamo; Houston, Texas), John Andrus (Philadelphia Union; Fallston, Md.), Riley Delgado (LA Galaxy; Los Angeles, Calif.), Aaron Deppe (Chicago Fire; Coopersville, Mich.), Christian Diaz (LAFC; San Bernardino, Calif.), Tyler Hall (Inter Miami CF; Miramar, Fla.), Gershon Henry (Real Salt Lake; Portage, Mich.), Christian Metelitasa (De Anza Force; San Mateo, Calif.), Javen Romero (LAFC; Los Angeles, Calif.), Oscar Verhoeven (San Jose Earthquakes; Pleasant Hill, Calif.)
> *MIDFIELDERS (11):* Edgar Bazan (Sporting Kansas City; Overland Park, Kan.), Adrian Gill (Barcelona/ESP; Denver, Colo.), Aaron Heard (St. Louis City FC; Fairfax, Va.), Cruz Medina (San Jose Earthquakes; San Francisco, Calif.), Edwyn Mendoza (San Jose Earthquakes; San Jose, Calif.), Luis Moreno (Houston Dynamo; Houston, Texas), Tamir Ratovitz (LAFC; Los Angeles, Calif.), Matthew Schenfeld (FC Cincinnati; Louisville, Ky.), David Vazquez (Total Futbol Academy; Los Angeles, Calif.), Jude Wellings (Real Salt Lake; Birmingham, Mich.), Milo Wray (Portland Timbers; Portland, Ore.)
> *FORWARDS (11):* Moises Arciniega (Barca Residency Academy; Casa Grande, Ariz.), Fidel Barajas (San Jose Earthquakes; Sacramento, Calif.), Micah Burton (Austin FC; Mounds View, Minn.), Bajung Darboe (Philadelphia Union; Sun Prairie, Wisc.), Andre Gitau (Houston Dynamo; Richmond, Texas), Michael Luande (Seattle Sounders; Puyalluo, Wash.), CJ Olney (Philadelphia Union; Hillsborough, N.J.), Diego Rocio (Philadelphia Union; Escondido, Calif.), Paolo Rudisill (LA Galaxy; Irvine, Calif.), Zion Vaughn (Real Salt Lake AZ; Chandler, Ariz.), Luke Zielinski (Philadelphia Union; Weston, Conn.)


Why would there be 2007s on here? Isn’t this 2006 age group


----------



## watfly

Midas said:


> Why would there be 2007s on here? Isn’t this 2006 age group


Skill apparently.


----------



## Midas

watfly said:


> Skill apparently.


Any player a year younger, making a 36 player roster from all around the country gets total respect in my book.


----------



## Toe poke

Fazeglory said:


> View attachment 11942View attachment 11943View attachment 11944


this is an interesting TDS ranking-- Lots of San Diego and SoCal boys recognized-- from Austin, Philly, RSL, then the traditional teams in LA( both Galaxy and LAFC) SD Surf, Chula Vista, and Strikers..  great job to the boys and Coaches putting in the work


----------



## RedDevilDad

Midas said:


> Any player a year younger, making a 36 player roster from all around the country gets total respect in my book.


Diego was the only 07 on the roster.  Not even Axel Kai at RSL.  Speaks a lot to Diego's technical ability as Axel is significantly more physical than most 06s or 07s.


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> Diego was the only 07 on the roster.  Not even Axel Kai at RSL.  Speaks a lot to Diego's technical ability as Axel is significantly more physical than most 06s or 07s.


the SoCal area has had 2 of the regional U15 YNT day camps-- any idea of the follow-up on this age group? Seems like the 07 is a pretty strong group in this region


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

Toe poke said:


> the SoCal area has had 2 of the regional U15 YNT day camps-- any idea of the follow-up on this age group? Seems like the 07 is a pretty strong group in this region


Being told it's January 16-23. I would assume in Chula Vista where all the previous events have been held for the other age groups. Will be curious how many they bring in since Segares was at all the ID Centers and has been promoted to the U17 group since.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> the SoCal area has had 2 of the regional U15 YNT day camps-- any idea of the follow-up on this age group? Seems like the 07 is a pretty strong group in this region


They were just ID centers.  I wouldn't put too much stock into those. Some of the selections were random or seemed driven by the club(s). Players were promised feedback from those and haven't received it yet. Mexico, US YNT and a few other countries were still out at games, even if after the ID centers.


----------



## RedDevilDad

IMO, nationally, there are some holes in the 07 age group. I don’t feel as if it’s as strong as the 05s were their u15 season. SoCal is as strong as ever. SoCal is always the most dominant region… weather, culture, etc.
But, will be nice to see the 06s get a u17 WC


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

RedDevilDad said:


> IMO, nationally, there are some holes in the 07 age group. I don’t feel as if it’s as strong as the 05s were their u15 season. SoCal is as strong as ever. SoCal is always the most dominant region… weather, culture, etc.
> But, will be nice to see the 06s get a u17 WC


Where do you see as the biggest opportunities within the age group?

Completely agree that it would be nice for the 06s!


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Where do you see as the biggest opportunities within the age group?
> 
> Completely agree that it would be nice for the 06s!


They are some standout players at some positions and those playing at the highest level 1-2 years up...
Axel Kai, Diego Roccio as forwards
Perez, Macfarlane, Turner, Soto as midfielders

There are some very good u15 defenders with a lot of potential but there aren't a lot of 07s who could be dominant defenders right now at the u17 level.  I don't hold this against them because of puberty. Next year will be a bit more telling...  what 07s will be starting defenders on the u17s alongside the 06s in the MLS combo teams? 

Goalkeepers are notorious late-bloomers and the position is so size-dependent so I don't really start thinking about who is elite until enough of them cross 6ft.  (Yes, short keepers matter, yes they're good... but also yes, they're at a perceived disadvantage that they have to compensate with speed but there are also some tall and fast keepers who have both the skillsets... look at those just called in.  Eyestone is like 6'4" or 6'5" and the rest are all over 6ft... as 06s.)


----------



## Ed Ho

Reddevildad,

What are you basing that opinion on?  Have you seen the non SoCal players live or on film?  I know everyone here has likely seen Diego play many times over the last 4-5 years.  Axel’s age is a huge question mark.  But outside of that, just curious how people are forming their perspectives.  

I also think you have to evaluate why a player is playing up - if it’s because of physical size (maturing early is a red flag, but elite size and speed is good), vs technical and tactical capabilities.  

and I do agree that the SoCal player pool is way deeper than any other region.  You can see that in some success the academies that recruited the 07’s out of San Diego are having.





RedDevilDad said:


> They are some standout players at some positions and those playing at the highest level 1-2 years up...
> Axel Kai, Diego Roccio as forwards
> Perez, Macfarlane, Turner, Soto as midfielders
> 
> There are some very good u15 defenders with a lot of potential but there aren't a lot of 07s who could be dominant defenders right now at the u17 level.  I don't hold this against them because of puberty. Next year will be a bit more telling...  what 07s will be starting defenders on the u17s alongside the 06s in the MLS combo teams?
> 
> Goalkeepers are notorious late-bloomers and the position is so size-dependent so I don't really start thinking about who is elite until enough of them cross 6ft.  (Yes, short keepers matter, yes they're good... but also yes, they're at a perceived disadvantage that they have to compensate with speed but there are also some tall and fast keepers who have both the skillsets... look at those just called in.  Eyestone is like 6'4" or 6'5" and the rest are all over 6ft... as 06s.)


----------



## watfly

Interesting results this weekend.  Looks like Chula Vista may be the team to beat.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ed Ho said:


> Reddevildad,
> 
> What are you basing that opinion on?  Have you seen the non SoCal players live or on film?  I know everyone here has likely seen Diego play many times over the last 4-5 years.  Axel’s age is a huge question mark.  But outside of that, just curious how people are forming their perspectives.
> 
> I also think you have to evaluate why a player is playing up - if it’s because of physical size (maturing early is a red flag, but elite size and speed is good), vs technical and tactical capabilities.
> 
> and I do agree that the SoCal player pool is way deeper than any other region.  You can see that in some success the academies that recruited the 07’s out of San Diego are having.


Just my opinion on a wildly subjective topic that will almost entirely change in a 6 month window and I probably won't even agree with myself in 8 months. 

Some live. Some on film. Some friends at MLS Academies who play with/against players and we chat because practices are like 90 minutes and I get tired of working remotely so we text while they sit in some other state and do the same thing. 

I personally don't believe Axel is an 07 but I also don't really care and even more so, ain't the guy to stress about a 14 or 16 year old's eligibility. I remember LAGSD posting on instagram back in the day about him being an 05.  Again, curious... but not really. haha.  

Why a player plays up?  In my experience, I haven't seen players playing up at MLS academies who are not both more physically mature than their same age peers and as technical/tactically competent as those a year or two older. 
I have not seen MLS academies pull up brilliant tacticians who are too small or huge players who can't touch the ball.  
To be clear, I am talking specifically about MLS Academies because that is where the overwhelming majority of YNT players are coming from... for whatever reasons that I don't care about debating.

I agree... SoCal pool has always been significantly deeper, since even pre-MLS. Your top teams in national tournaments have always come out of SoCal.  It's the benefit of being beat up every week in 70-90 degree weather and a soccer dominant/international melting pot. RSL is reaping the benefit of it and is heavily scouting anything in the IE from Redlands south to the border.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> Interesting results this weekend.  Looks like Chula Vista may be the team to beat.


IMO, Strikers will beat Chula Vista. 2-1 when they face in 2 weeks.  You heard it here first. haha.


----------



## gogo1

Can anyone comment on this weekend's LAFC's 0-1 loss to Chula Vista? Why was LAFC shut down to nil? Is Chula Vista's defense that formidable?


----------



## MacDre

watfly said:


> Interesting results this weekend.  Looks like Chula Vista may be the team to beat.


They have close ties with Xolo’s.  I think part of their leadership ran the Futbol Factory and DV7 San Diego.  Good coaches.  Good soccer.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> IMO, Strikers will beat Chula Vista. 2-1 when they face in 2 weeks.  You heard it here first. haha.


That result wouldn't surprise me at all, in fact, I'd probably wager on Strikers, although I'd like to see a CV win.  It will certainly be the big SW showdown going into the break.



MacDre said:


> They have close ties with Xolo’s.  I think part of their leadership ran the Futbol Factory and DV7 San Diego.  Good coaches.  Good soccer.


I know they have some kids from south of the border.  There were some rumors of the teams demise this past summer.  Obviously, those were unfounded.


----------



## BIGD

I've always been perplexed at why a club(s) haven't dominated from the South Bay.  I hope CV is finally becoming that club.  There should be no need for kids from that area to travel north 30+ miles (Surf, SDSC, Albion) to play high level soccer.


----------



## watfly

BIGD said:


> I've always been perplexed at why a club(s) haven't dominated from the South Bay.  I hope CV is finally becoming that club.  There should be no need for kids from that area to travel north 30+ miles (Surf, SDSC, Albion) to play high level soccer.


Rebels dominated for a number of years at 2007.  Many of these kids disbursed to SDSC and Surf, and know some are back in the neighborhood at CV.


----------



## MacDre

BIGD said:


> I've always been perplexed at why a club(s) haven't dominated from the South Bay.  I hope CV is finally becoming that club.  There should be no need for kids from that area to travel north 30+ miles (Surf, SDSC, Albion) to play high level soccer.


From my understanding Futbol Factory/CV “developed” many of Albions better players.  Whenever a player wore an Albion jersey to Futbol Factory all the coaches gave them a hard time.


----------



## BIGD

MacDre said:


> From my understanding Futbol Factory/CV “developed” many of Albions better players.  Whenever a player wore an Albion jersey to Futbol Factory all the coaches gave them a hard time.


So why do they leave and go to Albion? Why isn't there a club like Albion or Surf dominating at most age groups in the higher level leagues located in the South Bay?


----------



## watfly

BIGD said:


> So why do they leave and go to Albion? Why isn't there a club like Albion or Surf dominating at most age groups in the higher level leagues located in the South Bay?


Marketing.


----------



## MacDre

BIGD said:


> So why do they leave and go to Albion? Why isn't there a club like Albion or Surf dominating at most age groups in the higher level leagues located in the South Bay?


I’m not really sure.  In TJ many joke that the South Bay is the nice part of TJ.  So the top Mexican players go to Fuerzas Basicas for Xolo’s.  There were a handful of American kids that were around that were ballers and their parents probably aren’t comfortable going to TJ so they’d probably go to Rebels or Albion.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> IMO, Strikers will beat Chula Vista. 2-1 when they face in 2 weeks.  You heard it here first. haha.


We were both wrong.  2-0 CV over Strikers.  They certainly have proven themselves top of the league.


----------



## elZorro

watfly said:


> We were both wrong.  2-0 CV over Strikers.  They certainly have proven themselves top of the league.


They're not top of the league anymore. LAFC is back at #1, CV at #2. The 2 ties have hurt them in PPG.


----------



## watfly

elZorro said:


> They're not top of the league anymore. LAFC is back at #1, CV at #2. The 2 ties have hurt them in PPG.


I was thinking in terms of head to head.  They've beat both LAFC and Strikers.


----------



## RedDevilDad

ECNL v MLS Next competitions at Surf College Cup….  
#7 RSLAZ 1-0 over #4 Arsenal  
#4 Arsenal 2-0 over #15 City SC
#16 Barca 4-0 over Surf ECRL


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> IMO, nationally, there are some holes in the 07 age group. I don’t feel as if it’s as strong as the 05s were their u15 season. SoCal is as strong as ever. SoCal is always the most dominant region… weather, culture, etc.
> But, will be nice to see the 06s get a u17 WC


Any word on the January Camp coming up... especially after the Silverlakes Showcase there must have been a lot games watched, scouted -


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> Any word on the January Camp coming up... especially after the Silverlakes Showcase there must have been a lot games watched, scouted -


Players who were invited were notified this week.


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> Players who were invited were notified this week.


Have you seen a published list yet anywhere-- Curious to see how many SoCal boys may be on the list-- especially after the Showcase


----------



## elZorro

Toe poke said:


> Have you seen a published list yet anywhere-- Curious to see how many SoCal boys may be on the list-- especially after the Showcase


It hasn't been made public yet.


----------



## WestOfFive

elZorro said:


> It hasn't been made public yet.


Keeping an eye on things, should be out after Christmas.


----------



## RedDevilDad

FWIW, YNT camp hits Chula Vista on Friday. Good luck to all the SoCal kids particularly...


----------



## Toe poke

RedDevilDad said:


> FWIW, YNT camp hits Chula Vista on Friday. Good luck to all the SoCal kids particularly...


any list ever published, or article in TDS or such? good luck to all the boys too


----------



## ggsoccer

Toe poke said:


> any list ever published, or article in TDS or such? good luck to all the boys too


One of my TFA 2007 boys is attending the camp. No list has been provided to date. If we see one I will post it here.


----------



## Beach1

Under-15 Men’s National Team Kicks Off 2022 With 36-player Training Camp In Chula Vista, Calif.
					

Training Camp Set for Jan. 7-14 With Players from 22 Clubs




					www.ussoccer.com


----------



## watfly

Beach1 said:


> Under-15 Men’s National Team Kicks Off 2022 With 36-player Training Camp In Chula Vista, Calif.
> 
> 
> Training Camp Set for Jan. 7-14 With Players from 22 Clubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ussoccer.com


Interesting (or not) that it doesn't appear that any ECNL players are represented.


----------



## footylove

NorCal represented well Total 5 players from the SF bay area clubs


----------



## watfly

Bored at lunch.  No clue how MLS decides whether a game is "League" or "Inter League" for non-academy teams, but here are the combined records for Southwest for what its worth (not-including LAFC and LAG games against other MLS Academy teams).  Also excludes LAFC/Albion game this past weekend which has no result posted.


TeamWLDGFGAGDPts PPG LAFC8103853324          2.67LA Galaxy7102671921          2.63Strikers8122181326          2.36CVFC8142081228          2.15LAUFA6322251720          1.82Ventura7512119222          1.69Nomads7522123-223          1.64TFA7602617921          1.62RSL AZ4521518-314          1.27Murrieta6902143-2218          1.20Albion4721026-1614          1.08Rising373814-612          0.92LA Surf3711419-510          0.91Barca2531732-159          0.90City31121635-1911          0.69Santa Barbara153720-136          0.67SC Del Sol0551023-135          0.50


----------



## 3253

LAFC v Albion game was cancelled for high winds.


----------



## watfly

So the game must have been at Galway?   

Should be less windy at Kinsell this weekend.


----------



## 3253

watfly said:


> So the game must have been at Galway?
> 
> Should be less windy at Kinsell this weekend.


It was scheduled for Silverlakes.


----------



## RedDevilDad

The DA dissolving was the worst thing to happen for the Barca academy. I think they will always have a draw with their name and their residential option but I think their days of being competitive are unfortunately long gone.


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> Bored at lunch.  No clue how MLS decides whether a game is "League" or "Inter League" for non-academy teams,


Yeah, this one makes no sense to me either.  For example, the MSA v Del Sol game is interleague but they are both in the Southwest League and EPP.  So, yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## watfly

RedDevilDad said:


> The DA dissolving was the worst thing to happen for the Barca academy. I think they will always have a draw with their name and their residential option but I think their days of being competitive are unfortunately long gone.


Casa Grande and online schooling, no thanks.  Do any other academies other than RSL and Union have legit in-person schooling?



RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, this one makes no sense to me either.  For example, the MSA v Del Sol game is interleague but they are both in the Southwest League and EPP.  So, yeah, I don't get it.


Thanks, I thought I was missing something...I usually am.


----------



## footylove

watfly said:


> Casa Grande and online schooling, no thanks.  Do any other academies other than RSL and Union have legit in-person schooling?


9-12 grades have onsite schooling with ASU Prep.. only 7th and 8th grades are online with ASU Prep Digital


----------



## Beach1

watfly said:


> Casa Grande and online schooling, no thanks.  Do any other academies other than RSL and Union have legit in-person schooling?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I thought I was missing something...I usually am.


The schooling at Union is a joke.  They have to water down each subject to accommodate all levels, languages, etc..  A supposed ninth grader is still doing basic arithmetic rather than the Algebra/Geo most curriculums follow.  Hope most have a plan B.  If it doesn’t work out there, they will be academically behind and will struggle to get the grades necessary to get into a decent college.


----------



## megnation

footylove said:


> 9-12 grades have onsite schooling with ASU Prep.. only 7th and 8th grades are online with ASU Prep Digital


Onsite at Casa Grande.


----------



## watfly

Beach1 said:


> The schooling at Union is a joke.  They have to water down each subject to accommodate all levels, languages, etc..  A supposed ninth grader is still doing basic arithmetic rather than the Algebra/Geo most curriculums follow.  Hope most have a plan B.  If it doesn’t work out there, they will be academically behind and will struggle to get the grades necessary to get into a decent college.


That's disappointing to hear.  We were very impressed with the school facilities, curriculum, and the staff's resumes when we visited a number of years ago.  Sounds like that its more form over substance, although I haven't heard any complaints from the family whose son goes there.


----------



## RedDevilDad

GA Cup to feature international teams. Plus, confirmation of Frisco location.









						4 Nigerian academies set to compete in first-ever MLS backed Under-17 elite tourney
					

Nigerian academies will compete for a chance to represent the continent in Texas in April




					www.pulse.ng


----------



## footylove

RedDevilDad said:


> GA Cup to feature international teams. Plus, confirmation of Frisco location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Nigerian academies set to compete in first-ever MLS backed Under-17 elite tourney
> 
> 
> Nigerian academies will compete for a chance to represent the continent in Texas in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pulse.ng


I thought u-15s also play in the GA Cup. haven't seen any info on that


----------



## RedDevilDad

footylove said:


> I thought u-15s also play in the GA Cup. haven't seen any info on that


They do.  There will be 16 Liga MX teams and 7 “international” teams. These are spread out across 20 groups in two different age groups (u17/u15)


----------



## RedDevilDad

A lot of new players invited for the February YNT camp. I imagine the official list will go public around the 19th/20th.


----------



## Beach1

Does anyone know if yellow cards carry over to the next season or does it reset? Thanks


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> Does anyone know if yellow cards carry over to the next season or does it reset? Thanks


As in 2022-2023? Surely no. MLS Next uses IFAB unless specifically outlined in Rules and Regulations. Nothing in there about some yellow card hangover.


----------



## Cafu

Rumors are going around about SD Surf and Pats switching to MLS Next for the upcoming season. Does anybody know if true?


----------



## 3253

Cafu said:


> Rumors are going around about SD Surf and Pats switching to MLS Next for the upcoming season. Does anybody know if true?


I’ve heard Surf, yes. Pats considering but likely.


----------



## watfly

3253 said:


> I’ve heard Surf, yes. Pats considering but likely.


If true that would obviously be a big blow to ECNL Boys, at least in SoCal.  I thought it would take a few years to sort out the two leagues...its going pretty quickly.


----------



## Ed Ho

3253 said:


> I’ve heard Surf, yes. Pats considering but likely.


if that happens, where do you think Surf and Pats would slot into the MLS Next Rankings?


----------



## RedDevilDad

watfly said:


> If true that would obviously be a big blow to ECNL Boys, at least in SoCal.  I thought it would take a few years to sort out the two leagues...its going pretty quickly.


Same. I thought the “play at a high level but still get high school” draw of the ECNL would have some effect. I’m also surprised.


----------



## 3253

Ed Ho said:


> if that happens, where do you think Surf and Pats would slot into the MLS Next Rankings?


LAFC scrimmaged Pats at the end of the season last year. They’re the same as  Nomads or LAUFA. Surf would likely be in and around Strikers. Go from fighting for 1st in the division to fighting for 3rd. 

Hey, someone asked about the schools. Talked to a Galaxy mom yesterday who is also an educator. Her kid is able to take online AP classes and she’s pleased. She said her son is taking the same class she teaches. She’s gone over the syllabus and is in communication with the teachers. She said it’s been better for her kid because they miss less class time because of travel and able to manage better. She seemed happy.


----------



## Cafu

3253 said:


> LAFC scrimmaged Pats at the end of the season last year. They’re the same as  Nomads or LAUFA. Surf would likely be in and around Strikers. Go from fighting for 1st in the division to fighting for 3rd.
> 
> Hey, someone asked about the schools. Talked to a Galaxy mom yesterday who is also an educator. Her kid is able to take online AP classes and she’s pleased. She said her son is taking the same class she teaches. She’s gone over the syllabus and is in communication with the teachers. She said it’s been better for her kid because they miss less class time because of travel and able to manage better. She seemed happy.


When the DA was around Pats was the only club that gave LAFC and Galaxy a fight at every level. Looking at Surf, Pats and Strikers if you rank them by their best team by age I think you get something like this: U13 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U14 Strikers/Surf/Pats, U15 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U16 Strikers/Pats/Surf, U17 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U18 Strikers/Surf/Pats.
That said the best team of each club be: Strikers U14, Pats U16 and Surf U15.


----------



## 3253

Cafu said:


> When the DA was around Pats was the only club that gave LAFC and Galaxy a fight at every level. Looking at Surf, Pats and Strikers if you rank them by their best team by age I think you get something like this: U13 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U14 Strikers/Surf/Pats, U15 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U16 Strikers/Pats/Surf, U17 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U18 Strikers/Surf/Pats.
> That said the best team of each club be: Strikers U14, Pats U16 and Surf U15.


I think Pats had some decent older teams, like in the 04 and 03s but I don't think the last few years have been good for them.  The pandemic, ECNL vs MLS Next... I also wouldn't say they gave a fight at every level. Last DA game against Pats just before pandemic was 5-0 LAFC 07s and LAG beat them 7-2. LAFC 06s beat Pats 4-0.  

Good club and good option but I think they'd be a tier below Strikers, SD Surf and TFA.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Cafu said:


> When the DA was around Pats was the only club that gave LAFC and Galaxy a fight at every level. Looking at Surf, Pats and Strikers if you rank them by their best team by age I think you get something like this: U13 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U14 Strikers/Surf/Pats, U15 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U16 Strikers/Pats/Surf, U17 Surf/Strikers/Pats, U18 Strikers/Surf/Pats.
> That said the best team of each club be: Strikers U14, Pats U16 and Surf U15.


I thought Pats lost players who wanted to play MLS Next.  Aiden to Strikers, etc... Did they lose more?  I thought they had a good 07 midfielder but he was playing up.  Gavin? 
Same with that u15 SD Surf Team.  Kyrome went back to LAFC.  Oliver to Austin. Over the last year, Surf 07s has also had several players try out at LAG and LAFC but not make it so I figure they're going to be good but in the 3-6th range. 
I think that unfortunately Pats and Surf need to jump into the MLS Next to stay near the top of the perceived food chain but I figure they will both be in and around the middle.  Maybe Surf can keep their top talent who don't want to drive all the way to Carson or LA but Pats is close enough to continue to have their best players picked off by good performing local teams (i.e: u15 Strikers) or the MLS academies.   As an non-San Diegoan... seems like Surf has the perceived role of top club in San Diego so I imagine they will keep their talent that don't want to move out of state.


----------



## RedDevilDad

IMO, the key for clubs to keep their top 07 talent is to pitch that the MLS academies don't have a u16 team (only a u17 combo team).  Then pitch that they will get more minutes all the way through their sophomore year.  Then, I think top talent needs to decide... can my current club get me to my goals or do I need to jump to an MLS academy for my u17 and u18/19 seasons (Junior and Senior years). I am curious to see who stays at LAG/LAFC for the "U16" season.  Or if they are at LAG/LAFC they have to decide if they believe they will be able to get playing time as an 06 or if they are relegated to the scrimmage team.  Tough decisions for families for sure.


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> IMO, the key for clubs to keep their top 07 talent is to pitch that the MLS academies don't have a u16 team (only a u17 combo team).  Then pitch that they will get more minutes all the way through their sophomore year.  Then, I think top talent needs to decide... can my current club get me to my goals or do I need to jump to an MLS academy for my u17 and u18/19 seasons (Junior and Senior years). I am curious to see who stays at LAG/LAFC for the "U16" season.  Or if they are at LAG/LAFC they have to decide if they believe they will be able to get playing time as an 06 or if they are relegated to the scrimmage team.  Tough decisions for families for sure.


It will be interesting to see how non-MLS clubs manage the changing landscape the last few years has brought, particularly for the u14 and older teams.  The allure of playing men's soccer in college has declined which used to be their top marketing pitch.   With the DA league they added the professional pathway draw, but now there is the expansion of fully funded MLS youth academies to complete with.  Then add a new generation of parents that aren't as competitively focused as Gen X and they are probably looking at a serious reevaluation of their business model in the next few years.  San Diego clubs are slightly better off that there isn't a local MLS youth academy... yet, although several players left the area to join academies.


----------



## Dargle

For the 07 age group specifically, next year is a pretty important recruiting year for an MLS Next team that isn't part of an MLS Academy.  After U15, LOTS of Galaxy and LAFC Academy kids are cut (like a third or more of the rosters at least) and most of those players have invested too much and love it too much to go to what they perceive as not the top league.  A few want to play HS, but not that many as far as I can tell.  They get a lot of playing time and the MLS Next clubs often give them opportunities to practice and/or play up with their U17 or U19 teams.  There's a reason they were let go, but most of them have talent and the clubs that get the best ones can get better.  Those that don't still pick up some pretty good players let go by the clubs replacing them with former MLS Academy players. 

While some of this effect was just the fact that the MLS Academies couldn't really do the normal shuffle of players during Covid, most of it is because the U15 players have to get squeezed onto the U17 rosters and they don't want to carry a lot of players considering most of the U16 players are going to sit on the bench.


----------



## BIGD

Dargle said:


> For the 07 age group specifically, next year is a pretty important recruiting year for an MLS Next team that isn't part of an MLS Academy.  After U15, LOTS of Galaxy and LAFC Academy kids are cut (like a third or more of the rosters at least) and most of those players have invested too much and love it too much to go to what they perceive as not the top league.  A few want to play HS, but not that many as far as I can tell.  They get a lot of playing time and the MLS Next clubs often give them opportunities to practice and/or play up with their U17 or U19 teams.  There's a reason they were let go, but most of them have talent and the clubs that get the best ones can get better.  Those that don't still pick up some pretty good players let go by the clubs replacing them with former MLS Academy players.
> 
> While some of this effect was just the fact that the MLS Academies couldn't really do the normal shuffle of players during Covid, most of it is because the U15 players have to get squeezed onto the U17 rosters and they don't want to carry a lot of players considering most of the U16 players are going to sit on the bench.


Curious, if the current U17 rosters are mostly 05’s, where will the MLS teams get their 06’s from for next year?  Surely they don’t have a whole roster of 06’s that sat the bench the whole year?  Do they recruit from outside the club again for the new season?  Meaning non MLS clubs may see some of their 06’s leave while the 07’s might return?


----------



## Dargle

BIGD said:


> Curious, if the current U17 rosters are mostly 05’s, where will the MLS teams get their 06’s from for next year?  Surely they don’t have a whole roster of 06’s that sat the bench the whole year?  Do they recruit from outside the club again for the new season?  Meaning non MLS clubs may see some of their 06’s leave while the 07’s might return?


Most of the MLS U17 rosters are much bigger than they are at U15, with about half 05 and half 06.  The 06 players generally sit a lot.  Then next year, the 06s will play and the 07s will sit.  Parents of olders talk about the lost year at U16 a lot.  There are a few who leave at U16 and then come back at U17, but I don’t know how common it is.


----------



## Cafu

Now I'm hearing that Legends, Pats and SD Surf will be added to the MLS Next Southwest Conference in order to have 20 teams and split them into two tiers just like the old DA. Does anybody have any solid knowledge of this?


----------



## elZorro

Cafu said:


> Now I'm hearing that Legends, Pats and SD Surf will be added to the MLS Next Southwest Conference in order to have 20 teams and split them into two tiers just like the old DA. Does anybody have any solid knowledge of this?


I have heard nothing yet. It makes sense in a way. If you do by geography (Greater LA versus {Greater SD + Arizona}) you'd get 2 groups of roughly 10 each.


----------



## 3253

MLS Next Flex 2022: May 12-18 in Boyds, MD
Playoffs in Frisco, TX June 23-29


----------



## Toe poke

3253 said:


> MLS Next Flex 2022: May 12-18 in Boyds, MD
> Playoffs in Frisco, TX June 23-29


Frisco Texas gets both tournaments? Spring GA, and Playoffs?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Toe poke said:


> Frisco Texas gets both tournaments? Spring GA, and Playoffs?


I've heard Oceanside for playoffs but haven't seen that confirmed anywhere.  GA Cup is only for the MLS teams so maybe they'd do it in same spot.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I texted a friend and he heard Texas for playoffs and GA Cup too. 

Man, I was hoping not to have to go to the Texas over Oceanside.


----------



## 3253

Toe poke said:


> Frisco Texas gets both tournaments? Spring GA, and Playoffs?


Info here:









						MLS | Anthony Travel
					

On Location is proud to serve as the Official Housing Provider for MLS NEXT! Sports travel can be complicated. Let the sports travel experts at On Location provide you with services geared to meet the unique requirements of traveling with a team. Whether you need flights arranged around your...




					www.anthonytravel.com


----------



## Beach1

So who is going to the MLS Next Flex?  Is this for "MLS teams" only?

Anyone hear about Sarasota for Memorial Day weekend?  What is the difference between Flex and those going to Sarasota?

Texas is confirmed for playoffs.


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> So who is going to the MLS Next Flex?  Is this for "MLS teams" only?
> 
> Anyone hear about Sarasota for Memorial Day weekend?  What is the difference between Flex and those going to Sarasota?


Flex- Not heard anything about it.
Sarasota- Not heard anything about that but teams have games on 5/21 but not 5/28 so that's possible.


----------



## gogo1

Does anyone have the list of boys attending the U-15 YNT training camp in Chula Vista this week? I heard 7 from LAFC are going.


----------



## RedDevilDad

gogo1 said:


> Does anyone have the list of boys attending the U-15 YNT training camp in Chula Vista this week? I heard 7 from LAFC are going.











						Thirty-Six Players Set For New U.S. Under-15 MYNT Head Coach Tom Heinneman’s First Training Camp
					

U-15 MYNT Will Come Together Feb. 21-28 at Elite Athlete Training Center in Chula Vista, Calif.




					www.ussoccer.com


----------



## gogo1

RedDevilDad said:


> Thirty-Six Players Set For New U.S. Under-15 MYNT Head Coach Tom Heinneman’s First Training Camp
> 
> 
> U-15 MYNT Will Come Together Feb. 21-28 at Elite Athlete Training Center in Chula Vista, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ussoccer.com


Wow, a lot of familiar names. So Cal is being well represented. Thanks!


----------



## Cafu

Does anybody know what happened with the MLS Next Flex 2022: May 12-18 in Boyds, MD? It has disappeared from the link of Anthony Travel.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Cafu said:


> Does anybody know what happened with the MLS Next Flex 2022: May 12-18 in Boyds, MD? It has disappeared from the link of Anthony Travel.


It's baaaaaack.


----------



## RedDevilDad

You hear that the 07s YNT lost 4-2 to Strikers 06 and 2-0 to Murrieta 2-0?


----------



## footylove

RedDevilDad said:


> You hear that the 07s YNT lost 4-2 to Strikers 06 and 2-0 to Murrieta 2-0?


Game vs Strikers Posted on youtube


----------



## BIGD

footylove said:


> Game vs Strikers Posted on youtube


There were a handful of 07 players in for Strikers in the 2nd half.


----------



## WestOfFive

footylove said:


> Game vs Strikers Posted on youtube


Just watched video....My son has a couple of buddies on team.  Good game.........what happened on minute 22:49?............Thank you for posting...


----------



## Beach1

Does anyone know the specific days of when the 07s play in Maryland?  Any idea as to which teams are heading out there?


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> Does anyone know the specific days of when the 07s play in Maryland?  Any idea as to which teams are heading out there?



I assume it’s similar to the Norco event…

LOCATION: Maryland SoccerPlex; Boyds, MD https://mdsoccerplex.org
U15/U17 games will begin on May 14th
U15s last kickoffs will be May 17th at 10:45AM ET. 

COMPETITION FORMAT: Each age group will consist of sixteen (16) Groups of four (4) and each Group Winner will qualify for MLS NEXT CUP. Group placement will be shared at a later date.


----------



## Cafu

It looks like all four goals were scored in the first ~30min by the Strikers U16 team which is a very good team that has been together for many years. The other YNT team lost 2-0 to Murrieta. I think the US Soccer federation is better off by either sending the complete LAFC U15 which is the #1 team in the MLS Next or the SD Surf U15 which is #1 in the ECNL league. Both teams have sent 6-7 players to the YNT and both have like 45 wins and 2 or 3 loses since 2019. Team chemistry wins over talented individuals put together without having time to jell!!


----------



## ggsoccer

Cafu said:


> It looks like all four goals were scored in the first ~30min by the Strikers U16 team which is a very good team that has been together for many years. The other YNT team lost 2-0 to Murrieta. I think the US Soccer federation is better off by either sending the complete LAFC U15 which is the #1 team in the MLS Next or the SD Surf U15 which is #1 in the ECNL league. Both teams have sent 6-7 players to the YNT and both have like 45 wins and 2 or 3 loses since 2019. Team chemistry wins over talented individuals put together without having time to jell!!


All depends on how you look at it. This round of YNT camp attendees had multiple players from LAFC U15 on it and wound up on the wrong end of 4-1 score line. During the January U15 YNT camp that group of U15 attendees beat the U17 LAFC squad that they scrimmaged 4-3. They also beat LA Galaxy that same day. 

Hats off to those teams that have had the opportunity to scrimmage vs the YNT. Those YNT players are usually gassed come game day after a full week of training. Regardless off the outcomes, So Cal has some of the very best MLS Next Club teams and US YNT has some great players coming up thru the pipeline. Let's just hope that they all continue to get better year over year.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

I don't think the goal of US Soccer is to put the best team together for U15 camps that can beat teams. It's more about bringing different guys in to get acclimated to the system and see what the pool looks like. Less than half the guys in the February camp attended the January camp. After watching the Strikers game film, you can see that they are spot on with some guys and way off on others. It would be concerning to me if they just brought in the same group of kids that beat the LA teams in January and just sprinkled in a few newer invites. The 2007 talent pool is strong. They will gel in later years when it is more important and coaches have had the opportunity to identify top talent.

I know that there is a Talent ID Center in Austin, TX today and another one next Wednesday in Dallas. Do we know of any happening in Cali?


----------



## RedDevilDad

This is different.  Interleague is now called "Flex," which is also the name of the Maryland event.  Doesn't change anything practically, just noticed this.


----------



## Beach1

Will ¨MLS¨ teams be in attendance since they have the GA cup weeks before?


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> Will ¨MLS¨ teams be in attendance since they have the GA cup weeks before?


“LAFC” has it on their TeamSnap schedule but no details, not even city.


----------



## RedDevilDad

I've heard that MLS teams will be in MD and it's seeding for playoffs.  All parent chatter though.


----------



## RedDevilDad

BUSC U-17 MLS Next team gets 1-1 draw with Seattle Sounders! - Ballistic United Soccer Club
					

Summer At Dematha Day Camps - Where our campers will run, play, swim and explore in a safe environment that inspires learning and builds friendships. Our mission is to ensure every camper learns something new, meets someone new, and has fun!




					busc.org
				



This appears that the MD event is invite only?  Like, round 1 of the playoffs?  Who even knows. 



> The one point gained in the tie assured the team of a spot in the upcoming MLS Next flex playoff, to be held April 1-3 in Northern California.
> 
> Other teams in the playoffs are the Vancouver Whitecaps, Sacramento Republic, and De Anza Force with the teams vying for a a spot in the “MLS Next inter-league playoff” in Maryland May 14 through the 17th.
> 
> Then, if they win that four-team group in Maryland, they are into the “MLS Next Cup” in Frisco Texas at the end of June.


----------



## Cafu

ggsoccer said:


> All depends on how you look at it. This round of YNT camp attendees had multiple players from LAFC U15 on it and wound up on the wrong end of 4-1 score line. During the January U15 YNT camp that group of U15 attendees beat the U17 LAFC squad that they scrimmaged 4-3. They also beat LA Galaxy that same day.
> 
> Hats off to those teams that have had the opportunity to scrimmage vs the YNT. Those YNT players are usually gassed come game day after a full week of training. Regardless off the outcomes, So Cal has some of the very best MLS Next Club teams and US YNT has some great players coming up thru the pipeline. Let's just hope that they all continue to get better year over year.


Are these the group of YNT players that beat LAFC U17?


----------



## elZorro

Cafu said:


> Are these the group of YNT players that beat LAFC U17?View attachment 13092View attachment 13092


No, it was this group:

GOALKEEPERS (4): Dylan Auffret (LAFC), Zackory Campagnolo (Orlando City SC), Angel Jaimes (Houston Dynamo), Jonathan Martinez (FC Dallas)

DEFENDERS (12): Tyler Austin (Inter Miami CF), Drew Baiera (New York City FC), Noah Betancourt (Rise Soccer Club), Carlos Castrejon (Real Salt Lake), Scott Chavira (Santa Cruz Breakers), Avian Gonzalez-Flores (Total Futbol Academy), Gustavo Gonzalez (LA Galaxy), Steven Jimenez (FC Cincinnati), Nicholas Nobles (Chicago Fire), Maximo Nystrom (Portland Timbers), Connor Owen (Santa Cruz Breakers), Joshua Santiago (LAFC)

MIDFIELDERS (10): Owen Anderson (San Jose Earthquakes), Maximo Carrizo (New York City FC), Braxton Hayes (D.C. United), Aaron Hurge (Columbus Crew), Kellan LeBlanc (Philadelphia Union), David Lora Araux (Real Salt Lake), Santiago Morales (Inter Miami CF), Rohan Rajagopal (San Jose Earthquakes), Adrian Renteria (Charlotte FC), Nathan Worth (New York Red Bulls)

FORWARDS (10): Nimfasha Berchimas (Charlotte FC), Justin Ellis (Inter Miami CF), Zavier Gozo (Real Salt Lake), Josmar Guandique (De Anza Force), Callum Lugton (Portland Timbers), Harbor Miller (LA Galaxy), Bryce Outman (FC Dallas), Charlie Rosenthal (LAFC), Gavin Turner (D.C. United), Etienne Veillard (Seattle Sounders FC)


----------



## Cafu

elZorro said:


> No, it was this group:
> 
> GOALKEEPERS (4): Dylan Auffret (LAFC), Zackory Campagnolo (Orlando City SC), Angel Jaimes (Houston Dynamo), Jonathan Martinez (FC Dallas)
> 
> DEFENDERS (12): Tyler Austin (Inter Miami CF), Drew Baiera (New York City FC), Noah Betancourt (Rise Soccer Club), Carlos Castrejon (Real Salt Lake), Scott Chavira (Santa Cruz Breakers), Avian Gonzalez-Flores (Total Futbol Academy), Gustavo Gonzalez (LA Galaxy), Steven Jimenez (FC Cincinnati), Nicholas Nobles (Chicago Fire), Maximo Nystrom (Portland Timbers), Connor Owen (Santa Cruz Breakers), Joshua Santiago (LAFC)
> 
> MIDFIELDERS (10): Owen Anderson (San Jose Earthquakes), Maximo Carrizo (New York City FC), Braxton Hayes (D.C. United), Aaron Hurge (Columbus Crew), Kellan LeBlanc (Philadelphia Union), David Lora Araux (Real Salt Lake), Santiago Morales (Inter Miami CF), Rohan Rajagopal (San Jose Earthquakes), Adrian Renteria (Charlotte FC), Nathan Worth (New York Red Bulls)
> 
> FORWARDS (10): Nimfasha Berchimas (Charlotte FC), Justin Ellis (Inter Miami CF), Zavier Gozo (Real Salt Lake), Josmar Guandique (De Anza Force), Callum Lugton (Portland Timbers), Harbor Miller (LA Galaxy), Bryce Outman (FC Dallas), Charlie Rosenthal (LAFC), Gavin Turner (D.C. United), Etienne Veillard (Seattle Sounders FC)


Thank you for the clarification. I thought that it was the one with the Strikers kids. That team has three players that deserved to be in MLS Academies. The two defenders Nolan and Troy and their 9 Maxim.


----------



## watfly

Cafu said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I thought that it was the one with the Strikers kids. That team has three players that deserved to be in MLS Academies. The two defenders Nolan and Troy and their 9 Maxim.


Who is number 10 (jersey number, not position) on Strikers? Great player.


----------



## 3253

Cafu said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I thought that it was the one with the Strikers kids. That team has three players that deserved to be in MLS Academies. The two defenders Nolan and Troy and their 9 Maxim.


Max was at LAFC. Good player. One of the defenders recently tried out but did not make it.


----------



## RedDevilDad

One was an ID Center (coach nominated) and the other was a camp (scout chosen


Cafu said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I thought that it was the one with the Strikers kids. That team has three players that deserved to be in MLS Academies. The two defenders Nolan and Troy and their 9 Maxim.


Anyone playing for Willie could hold their own at most places.


----------



## elZorro

RedDevilDad said:


> One was an ID Center (coach nominated) and the other was a camp (scout chosen
> 
> 
> Anyone playing for Willie could hold their own at most places.


No, they were both camps. There was a 36-kid January camp (where they beat LAFC and LAG U16/17), and then the U15 got a new coach, and they had some kind of a reset and did another 36-kid camp in February (where they lost to Murrieta and the Strikers). The ID camps were before that.


----------



## Cafu

elZorro said:


> No, they were both camps. There was a 36-kid January camp (where they beat LAFC and LAG U16/17), and then the U15 got a new coach, and they had some kind of a reset and did another 36-kid camp in February (where they lost to Murrieta and the Strikers). The ID camps were before that.


According to the list above, for the team that beat LAFC/LAG there were no Strikers players present.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Cafu said:


> According to the list above, for the team that beat LAFC/LAG there were no Strikers players present.


For Clarity:
No Strikers players were called into the YNT.  Some were called into regional ID centers.  Regional ID centers are pre-camp in the process and don't guarantee a camp invite.  Regional ID centers are generally picked by the local coaches/directors.  The YNT camps are picked by scouts.  
The Strikers 06 team with some 07s played the 2nd round (February) YNT 07 camp team and beat them 4-2.  The January camp played combo of LAFC and LAGs u17/16/15 teams and beat them. 

There was a decent amount of turnover for the Jan and Feb camps.  I also don't think the results indicate anything about any of the teams other than they are all talented players. Meaning the results aren't transferable...  Strikers could beat YNT and lose to LAG or beat LAG and lose to LAFC who beat LAG but lose to YNT or yeah...  I also know that the YNT kids were gassed by the end of that week.  They also played abnormally poor.  Not minimizing Strikers victory (see my above post about my respect for Willie). More, just saying not too much to learn from the YNT/Strikers/LAG/LAFC camps other than what we already know.  Those are three top teams. 

Video is in previous post in this thread.


----------



## Fazeglory

Any insight in to todays game Strikers vs LAFC? Strikers come up short with a score of 0-5.


----------



## 3253

Fazeglory said:


> Any insight in to todays game Strikers vs LAFC? Strikers come up short with a score of 0-5.


LAFC beat Albion 8-0 today. Not much to say in a 5-0 game.  Strikers had no shots on target.  Good team, just lost the individual battles.


----------



## Cafu

Fazeglory said:


> Any insight in to todays game Strikers vs LAFC? Strikers come up short with a score of 0-5.


Wow 5-0! I was hoping for a closer game from Strikers.


----------



## Golazo20

Cafu said:


> Wow 5-0! I was hoping for a closer game from Strikers.


Same! 5-0? Sheeeesh. Anyone seen the video?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone have the GA Cup schedule or groups?  I know it is in Dallas, April 9-17th.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Zeke Soto played well in the U17 YNT game vs Argentina, particularly considering he's an 07.  One of the better subs.  Overall team played fair but Argentina took advantage of their chances.  We looked weakest defensively. They play Uruguay next.


----------



## BIGD

RedDevilDad said:


> Zeke Soto played well in the U17 YNT game vs Argentina, particularly considering he's an 07.  One of the better subs.  Overall team played fair but Argentina took advantage of their chances.  We looked weakest defensively. They play Uruguay next.


Are they streaming the matches?


----------



## RedDevilDad

BIGD said:


> Are they streaming the matches?


Random feeds that don't stay up for long.


----------



## footylove

clip of the US Goal by Cruz Madina of Quakes vs Argentina



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=495275525644189


----------



## 3253

RedDevilDad said:


> Anyone have the GA Cup schedule or groups?  I know it is in Dallas, April 9-17th.


Rumors of the Groups are floating around. Schedule hasn’t been released. Nothing official. I actually thought it would all come out today since it’s 3 weeks away. Lol


----------



## Toe poke

3253 said:


> Rumors of the Groups are floating around. Schedule hasn’t been released. Nothing official. I actually thought it would all come out today since it’s 3 weeks away. Lol


is there a GA Cup website or link? just curious if anyone has an idea of game times...for those that have participated prior, are games typically in the morning? Looking at flights to leave Monday after watching the group play- thank you in advance


----------



## 3253

Toe poke said:


> is there a GA Cup website or link? just curious if anyone has an idea of game times...for those that have participated prior, are games typically in the morning? Looking at flights to leave Monday after watching the group play- thank you in advance


U15s play everyday but Wednesday, beginning on Saturday 4/9 and ending on Saturday 4/17. Once eliminated, a team plays “Showcase” games. U17s schedule is the same but pushed back one day.. Sunday to Sunday.  Guaranteed 7 games.


----------



## footylove

Roster for u-15s that are traveling to EU 








						U.S. U-15 Youth National Team heads to Europe with 20-player roster
					

The USA is competing in the Torneo delle Nazioni.




					www.soccerwire.com
				



U15s played Slovenia today.. was live streamed on youtube


----------



## 3253

footylove said:


> Roster for u-15s that are traveling to EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. U-15 Youth National Team heads to Europe with 20-player roster
> 
> 
> The USA is competing in the Torneo delle Nazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U15s played Slovenia today.. was live streamed on youtube


Multiple SoCal connections playing in that tourney. 
Kyrome Lumsden of LAFC captained the US squad.  James Arteaga of LAFC and Carlos Castrejon of RSL are there with Mexico.


----------



## 3253

Anyone seen the game times for the MLS Next Flex event in Maryland in May?  Playoff seeding event.


----------



## Beach1

We received our bracket, but no times.  Has anyone received a schedule?


----------



## footylove

Coach sent out ours with the date and times so it's out


----------



## Dargle

Beach1 said:


> We received our bracket, but no times.  Has anyone received a schedule?







__





						Modular 11 Events
					






					www.modular11.com


----------



## Beach1

Does anyone know the exact dates for when the u15 play in Dallas?  Want to get a head start with flights and car rental.  
thanks


----------



## megnation

Beach1 said:


> Does anyone know the exact dates for when the u15 play in Dallas?  Want to get a head start with flights and car rental.
> thanks











						MLS NEXT Cup 2023 | Anthony Travel
					

thank you for traveling with us! Travel information for this event has not yet been finalized for the 2023 MLS NEXT Cup.  To receive information via email from Anthony Travel once it is available, please complete the following inquiry form. SIGN UP TO BE NOTIFIED Thank you for traveling with us...




					www.anthonytravel.com


----------



## megnation

megnation said:


> MLS NEXT Cup 2023 | Anthony Travel
> 
> 
> thank you for traveling with us! Travel information for this event has not yet been finalized for the 2023 MLS NEXT Cup.  To receive information via email from Anthony Travel once it is available, please complete the following inquiry form. SIGN UP TO BE NOTIFIED Thank you for traveling with us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anthonytravel.com


Looks like this article has different dates listed








						MLS Next Flex groups announced | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

MLS Next is holding its next event this week, as group games kick off on Friday.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## Beach1

Does anyone know if the substitution rules apply to the upcoming Maryland tournament?  
Thanks


----------



## Barca2021

Wow. Strikers 4-1 over FC Dallas at Flex. Anyone have insight on the game?


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

Barca2021 said:


> Wow. Strikers 4-1 over FC Dallas at Flex. Anyone have insight on the game?


A red card towards the end of the 1st half and another one early in the 2nd half seriously impacted this game. Both were for fouls on the last man. Strikers dominated play, but even more so 11v10 and 11v9.


----------



## Barca2021

Anyone happen to catch the U15 Philadelphia Union v Breakers game, Breakers won 4-3. Breakers move on to MLS Cup.


----------



## footylove

Barca2021 said:


> Anyone happen to catch the U15 Philadelphia Union v Breakers game, Breakers won 4-3. Breakers move on to MLS Cup.


Ya good game- Back and forth 
Breaker score first 1-0 on a PK then were down 2-1 at the half.. Tie it 2-2 after the half and went up 3-2. Union Ties it 3-3 . Breakers score again with 3 minutes left to go up 4-3. No red cards


----------



## Barca2021

footylove said:


> Ya good game- Back and forth
> Breaker score first 1-0 on a PK then were down 2-1 at the half.. Tie it 2-2 after the half and went up 3-2. Union Ties it 3-3 . Breakers score again with 3 minutes left to go up 4-3. No red cards


Wow, thanks for the game report. Regarding the game winning goal for breakers. Did the player that scored it stand out in that play? In the game?
Asking because the coach's son scored the winner and he's born 2006. He's no where close to being a bio band. Not sure how MLS allows that. That being said the breakers team is very talented regardless of that one player.


----------



## footylove

Barca2021 said:


> Wow, thanks for the game report. Regarding the game winning goal for breakers. Did the player that scored it stand out in that play? In the game?
> Asking because the coach's son scored the winner and he's born 2006. He's no where close to being a bio band. Not sure how MLS allows that. That being said the breakers team is very talented regardless of that one player.


Oh i don't know if he's a 06. Height and size wise he didn't stand out. There were bunch of kids his size esp on union side


----------



## Golazo20

Barca2021 said:


> Wow. Strikers 4-1 over FC Dallas at Flex. Anyone have insight on the game?


FC Dallas had (7) 08 players rostered on that team for MLS Flex per coach we ran into at a hotel. He also stated that most of the top 07 boys were playing U17


----------



## Barca2021

footylove said:


> Oh i don't know if he's a 06. Height and size wise he didn't stand out. There were bunch of kids his size esp on union side


Oh, he is. See this game card for De Anza Force


			Game Report | U.S. Soccer Development Academy


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

Golazo20 said:


> FC Dallas had (7) 08 players rostered on that team for MLS Flex per coach we ran into at a hotel. He also stated that most of the top 07 boys were playing U17


No 07s have played with the U17s in the Spring. Zach Molomo was the only 08 playing With the 07s.


----------



## Fazeglory

I’m sensing lots of player movement for next season amongst not only in MLS NEXT but ECNL programs. Anticipating many tryouts between June and July and surprising cuts and movement from Top MLS next teams rosters. Will definitely be interesting Too see equal top talent spread out amongst top teams in So Cal. Interesting to see that no U15 Southwest MLS next teams advanced in the MLS next flex to win there bracket. Of course LA Galaxy and LAFC with TFA taking a spot due to winning the regular season bracket but with a poor showing at Flex. What does this say about the talent level in So Cal


----------



## idk_whatever

Fazeglory said:


> I’m sensing lots of player movement for next season amongst not only in MLS NEXT but ECNL programs. Anticipating many tryouts between June and July and surprising cuts and movement from Top MLS next teams rosters. Will definitely be interesting Too see equal top talent spread out amongst top teams in So Cal. Interesting to see that no U15 Southwest MLS next teams advanced in the MLS next flex to win there bracket. Of course LA Galaxy and LAFC with TFA taking a spot due to winning the regular season bracket but with a poor showing at Flex. What does this say about the talent level in So Cal


In turn, every U16 Socal team won their bracket. Seems like the MLS teams in Socal just have the better talent. 

With 16 teams qualifying from the event and 13 regular season brackets, which other teams qualify?


----------



## idk_whatever

Barca2021 said:


> Wow. Strikers 4-1 over FC Dallas at Flex. Anyone have insight on the game?


FC Dallas didn't make it out of their group in GA Cup either. Strikers is a good team that can compete against MLS Academies.


----------



## Cafu

Strikers and SD Surf are probably the only two clubs in SoCal that can compete at all levels with MLS Academies. They both have good coaching and excellent facilities. TFA and LAUFA only have certain teams at specific age groups. Kinda excited about FCGS Force for next year.


----------



## Golazo20

Cafu said:


> Strikers and SD Surf are probably the only two clubs in SoCal that can compete at all levels with MLS Academies. They both have good coaching and excellent facilities. TFA and LAUFA only have certain teams at specific age groups. Kinda excited about FCGS Force for next year.


Don’t forget that SD Surf and Strikers also charge an arm and a leg to play there too! Do you think club fees have an affect on facilities and coaching?


----------



## Cafu

Golazo20 said:


> Don’t forget that SD Surf and Strikers also charge an arm and a leg to play there too! Do you think club fees have an affect on facilities and coaching?


That is very true. Does anybody know how much they are charging now?


----------



## Fazeglory

Cafu said:


> That is very true. Does anybody know how much they are charging now?


Strikers is above the 3.5K price point. LA Surf, TFA, LAUFA are all under 1k. Interesting to see what the new MLS Next addition FC Golden state will cost. After attending the last two tryouts for the new FCGS MLS next it’s pretty mediocre as far as talent options. Definitely quite a few players from various teams. Seems it may be interesting to see what they can pool together and attempt to coach before next season starts. These next 6 weeks will be interesting to say the least. Looking forward to MLS next cup and all the movement that comes afterwards


----------



## Fazeglory

Why does MLS Next Cup have different dates posted throughout various sites?


----------



## gogo1

Wishing good luck to all participants in tomorrow’s YNT ID camp!


----------



## Fazeglory

gogo1 said:


> Wishing good luck to all participants in tomorrow’s YNT ID camp!


Good luck to all participants! Does anyone happen to have a list of the selected players?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Fazeglory said:


> Good luck to all participants! Does anyone happen to have a list of the selected players?


Heinemann has been scouting all last week too.  And not to nit pick, but it's just an ID center not a camp.  Figured I'd clarify for no confusion.  ID centers are basically selected by club directors/scouts request and a player getting in front of the coaches.  Camps are YNT requested players for either specific games or more of a look.  Not minimizing this ID center or anything, just clarifying...


----------



## focomoso

Cafu said:


> Kinda excited about FCGS Force for next year.


It's gonna be an adventure...


----------



## Beach1

Has anyone seen a schedule for Dallas?  Would love to book a flight, but still waiting.  Thanks!


----------



## footylove

Beach1 said:


> Has anyone seen a schedule for Dallas?  Would love to book a flight, but still waiting.  Thanks!


Coming out early next week from what i was told by our team manager


----------



## 3253

All teams guaranteed 3 games. Tournament is single elimination. If you lose in the round of 32 or 16, you will be moved into the Showcase to ensure you get 3 games minimum. 
June 25- Round of 32 | Game 1
June 26- Round of 16 |Game 2
June 28- Quarterfinals/Showcase | Game 3
June 30- Semifinals
July 2- Finals

U17 & U19 are pushed back one day. 26, 27, 29, 1st & 3rd for finals...


----------



## Beach1

Anybody receive a schedule yet?  We were told end of week.  Thank you!


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> Anybody receive a schedule yet?  We were told end of week.  Thank you!


Clubs know. It’s out. Not public yet.


----------



## footylove

3253 said:


> Clubs know. It’s out. Not public yet.


----------



## Beach1

Thank you for posting this. Any chance you or anyone  have the schedule for any other age group.
  Again, thanks!


----------



## RedDevilDad

Beach1 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Any chance you or anyone  have the schedule for any other age group.
> Again, thanks!


Looking for the u17s if anyone has it.  Thanks


----------



## 3253

Schedule here: https://www.modular11.com/events/event/schedule/playoffs/34/0 but not on MLS site (https://www.mlssoccer.com/mlsnext) yet.


----------



## footylove

Brackets are out 





						U15 MLS NEXT Standings - 2022 | MLSsoccer.com
					

MLS NEXT Cup crowns champions in four age groups (U15, U16, U17, U19)




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## gogo1

While everyone is enjoying Summer break, next year will be a unique and important year for us. MLS academies will have their combined year, and less playing time for a lot of really good players. Non-MLS academies landscape will change, with some players moving out from MLS and incoming to Non-MLS. But most importantly kids and parents will have to seriously think about college and their future. In any case, only three years left until our boys are off to college.


----------



## Beach1

Does anyone know when the fall schedule comes out?


----------



## 3253

Beach1 said:


> Does anyone know when the fall schedule comes out?


Clubs had not received it as of yesterday but the intent has been for it to come 8/1 then they pushed it back to 8/4, today. How long it takes to get into parent's hands?  Yeah, not sure on that one.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

Any MLS Academies add U16 team for the upcoming season besides FC Dallas?


----------



## Footy30

gogo1 said:


> While everyone is enjoying Summer break, next year will be a unique and important year for us. MLS academies will have their combined year, and less playing time for a lot of really good players. Non-MLS academies landscape will change, with some players moving out from MLS and incoming to Non-MLS. But most importantly kids and parents will have to seriously think about college and their future. In any case, only three years left until our boys are off to college.


MLS academies play non MLS academies during league correct? (Strikers vs LAFC) I heard this wasn't going to happen this upcoming season but it didn't seem like it was possible. Guess I could ask coach but that would be too easy haha and yes this will be our first experience playing in MLS Next league...


----------



## RedDevilDad

Footy30 said:


> MLS academies play non MLS academies during league correct? (Strikers vs LAFC) I heard this wasn't going to happen this upcoming season but it didn't seem like it was possible. Guess I could ask coach but that would be too easy haha and yes this will be our first experience playing in MLS Next league...


I've heard both LAFC and LAG parents are being told that they will field u16 squads in the MLS NEXT Southwest.  MLS U15s and U17s are in different divisions within the MLS NEXT league.


----------



## NewUser27

u15/u17 yes there is a interleague and regular league.  Regular league for u15/u17 MLS teams is 2-3 games against other MLS teams (lots of travel) regular league is 1 game against other team in local area. (LAUFA,etc)
cannot confirm this but that is the rumor we are hearing


----------



## 3253

NewUser27 said:


> u15/u17 yes there is a interleague and regular league.  Regular league for u15/u17 MLS teams is 2-3 games against other MLS teams (lots of travel) regular league is 1 game against other team in local area. (LAUFA,etc)
> cannot confirm this but that is the rumor we are hearing


Start of last year it was called EPP and PPP for the 15s and 17s.  By late last year, they reorganized around divisions instead.  The MLS academies play each other in their division home and away (LAG, LAFC, Seattle, San Jose, Denver, Portland, Vancouver and RSL) and then play "FLEX" games (inter-division/inter-league) games against the Southwest Division (TFA, Ventura, Santa Barbara, MSA, LA Surf, etc) only once a season. 

In the u16 season, there is only a Southwest division, no only-MLS division. 

There is also the GA Cup for MLS Academies only in April.  There will also be a MLS NEXT Fest event in the fall and a MLS Flex Event in the Spring.  The spring event is a qualifier for the Playoffs.  Teams qualify for the playoffs by winning their division, winning their Flex Event group or an at-large bid based on PPM.


----------



## Beach1

Has anyone received a schedule for the fall yet?  We still have not heard a thing.


----------



## footylove

One of our local clubs here in Norcal already received it so it's out..


----------



## 3253

Yeah, it's here: https://www.modular11.com/schedule


----------



## Beach1

R


3253 said:


> Yeah, it's here: https://www.modular11.com/schedule


Thank you for posting.


----------



## gogo1

This is really interesting. For the U16s I see newly added teams like FCGS, Albion LV, and LV Sports Academy. Also I see LAFC but no LAG. I’m assuming LAFC is their 07-only “practice” team and not their 07/06 combo team. But no LAG 07-only team? And a lot of more traveling this year to San Diego, Temecula, Chula Vista, Santa Barbara, Phoenix, and Las Vegas…makes my head spin!


----------



## 3253

gogo1 said:


> This is really interesting. For the U16s I see newly added teams like FCGS, Albion LV, and LV Sports Academy. Also I see LAFC but no LAG. I’m assuming LAFC is their 07-only “practice” team and not their 07/06 combo team. But no LAG 07-only team? And a lot of more traveling this year to San Diego, Temecula, Chula Vista, Santa Barbara, Phoenix, and Las Vegas…makes my head spin!


Yeah, both LAG and LAFC played this weekend.  Granted LAG have two 2007s at YNT camps and LAFC have four... (LAFC have 2 or 3 2006s at YNT camp as well)... so it is hard to tell what their numbers of 2007s playing u17 will end up as.  The LAG team that played this weekend in Temecula was about half the same as last year, minus 3 playing u17 (and two at camp) and a couple having left (Strikers, Barca AZ, etc).  Only two starters looked the same at LAFC, with most of their 2007s playing up as u17 (or at camp).  I know LAFC also played four 2008s and several unrostered players.  So... yeah, hard to tell what each will do.  Sounds like LAG is going to go the route that LAFC's 2006s did last year of just scheduling scrimmages for the boys who don't roster/travel to MLS games whereas LAFC is going to field a u16 team in the league. So, either way a bit of a let down for 2007s who don't make the u17 team.  Either you are staying home and getting random scrimmages if that... or you are playing local games instead of at the West MLS opponents.  

I think that the MLS intends to essentially create a pyramid, reducing the numbers of players at the MLS academies as they get older but looks like some of the MLS Clubs are fighting against that and trying to keep larger numbers of players around by not cutting 2007s who didn't make u17 or 2005s who didn't make u19.   On one hand that's good for late bloomers and let's those players still leverage the resume to hopefully get college eyes... but on the other hand, if you are making pros who are going to go MLS or USL at 18...should be able to have a decent idea of who are the top ten or so with that potential by the u16 season...  (If a player isn't going "pro" at 18 and is going to college, then cut them and just write in the contract that the MLS team gets either first-shot or compensation for however long they played if the player goes into the SuperDraft or overseas after college). I lean towards the MLS Clubs only fielding the u15, 17 and 19s and only keeping top 12-14 at each birth year.... rather than keeping 20-22 at each birth year and creating these "practice squads."  But, that's just my opinion...


----------



## RedDevilDad

3253 said:


> but on the other hand, if you are making pros who are going to go MLS or USL at 18...should be able to have a decent idea of who are the top ten or so with that potential by the u16 season...  (If a player isn't going "pro" at 18 and is going to college, then cut them


It's hard because players believe in themselves and think they can make it... also it is still a good training environment and you don't get that at every  club that some of these players would leave to go to... so in some cases, being on the LAFC/LAG bench is better training than elsewhere... but, a kid has to play and wants to play.  So, if the club is finding those opportunities for a kid to train at a high level with top teammates and is getting games... I don't fault the MLS club for keeping larger numbers.  I don't know why they would, because they'll only obligated to field under 15/17/19 teams.  But, not my money to burn.


----------



## Fazeglory

Interesting to see u16 LAFC MLS next but no LA Galaxy u16 team this season. Any insight into where the remaining u16 LA Galaxy players, that are not playing up, are fielding games? Curious as to why they would not put out a u16 team this season?


----------



## focomoso

Fazeglory said:


> Interesting to see u16 LAFC MLS next but no LA Galaxy u16 team this season. Any insight into where the remaining u16 LA Galaxy players, that are not playing up, are fielding games? Curious as to why they would not put out a u16 team this season?


Originally, neither LAFC nor Galaxy were going to field u16 because that age group has been combined into u16/17 at the MLS level. I was surprised to see LAFC there as well. Not sure how they pulled that off, but I know they had a lot of u16s who decided they'd rather stay at LAFC and not play at all than go anywhere else.


----------



## 3253

focomoso said:


> Originally, neither LAFC nor Galaxy were going to field u16 because that age group has been combined into u16/17 at the MLS level. I was surprised to see LAFC there as well. Not sure how they pulled that off, but I know they had a lot of u16s who decided they'd rather stay at LAFC and not play at all than go anywhere else.


LAFC knew by mid-late last year there would be a u16 team for 2007s and rotate up some 2008s. LAG was supposed to enter a u16 MLS Next but instead entered a second u17 team in SoCal league. That is for 2007s not on u17 MLS Next and 08s playing up.


----------



## RedDevilDad

3253 said:


> LAFC knew by mid-late last year there would be a u16 team for 2007s and rotate up some 2008s. LAG was supposed to enter a u16 MLS Next but instead entered a second u17 team in SoCal league. That is for 2007s not on u17 MLS Next and 08s playing up.


Hey, you're right.  LAG are in...  Interesting that they put a team in there instead of in the MLS NEXT. This reminds me of how both LAFC and LAG are putting their u19s in UPSL.  I wonder what is their issue.  Why use the league for all but two age groups?  Interesting.
Team Page: 
	

			GotSport
		

.

Also, they beat Strikers 06s 14-0.  Ouch.  5-0 another result.


----------



## focomoso

RedDevilDad said:


> Also, they beat Strikers 06s 14-0.  Ouch.  5-0 another result.


What good does that do anyone? On either side...? I don't see why this makes any sense.


----------



## RedDevilDad

focomoso said:


> What good does that do anyone? On either side...? I don't see why this makes any sense.


Looks epic on instagram...


----------



## Fazeglory

To be fair they are playing a year up in a league that’s maybe not that competitive. Interesting fact though is that LA Galaxy U16 did participate in the Istria Youth Cup in Croatia this week and you can watch there game here.






They ultimately lost 2 games and won 1, coming in 3rd in their bracket and settling for a 3rd place consolation game.


----------



## gogo1

Hi I’m happy I’m able to access this site again. I thought it was shut down. So how is the season so far, any thoughts or comments?


----------



## RedDevilDad

gogo1 said:


> Hi I’m happy I’m able to access this site again. I thought it was shut down. So how is the season so far, any thoughts or comments?


Bit of a wash year for MLS Next, in my opinion... LAFC and LAG have their top 2007s playing u17... some of the other top 07s fled SoCal for Austin, Phili, RSL, etc...  leaving a watered down u16 year.  
Other than that.... results what I expected.  Strikers good, everyone destroys Vegas.  Chula Vista still a good team for a 2nd or 3rd year...  LA Surf/LAUFA/ TFA continue to circulate kids around while maintaining a mid-table presence.  A bit concerned if TFA has lost its luster. Most teams were nervous to play TFA 3-5 years ago. MSA, Santa Barbara, Fusion, Albion, Nomads... all seem to be the same as last year. Punching each other but little separation between.
Barca's improved... snagged some kids from Chicago, LAG, Revs, etc.  Doubt they'll beat Strikers but definitely better than last year. I think skill levels are comparable, maybe Barca better in the midfield, but I think Willie has well-oiled ship that plays like a team and likes to work.  That's going to be hard to beat. 
Other than Barca, I don't see any major developments or changes... other than LAFC/LAG using the u16s (LAG: u17s SoCal League) for their 07s and 08s who are can't time at u17 or u15... meaning you never know who you will see when you play them.  You could see 4-5 2008s or you could see a whole 07 squad... who knows.  I'm not wildly excited about the level of play for the level but am curious how far Strikers can go... 

As far as ECNL, a bit surprised by SDSC but not really.  The usual top teams are near the top in Pats and SD Surf.  I think either would slot in around 6th or 8th in the MLS Next but good for them. I wish the MLS Next league was smaller and more clubs in ECNL personally, rejuvenating high school soccer... but that's a tangent.  
Curious what will come of LAFC SoCal Youth/Real SoCal...  People like to play them now and say they beat LAFC... problem is they are still just Real SoCal with different uniforms and can't handle getting everyone's best punch.  So... how will they handle the pretty uniforms but not the same resources and players?  Their high school age boys teams are 5th, 10th, 5th and 4th...  if those ECNL teams don't at least qualify for Champions League and playoffs... going to be hard to keep talent, becoming a regional club for the kids who don't want to drive to a better club...  Especially when some MLS Next teams will allow a kid to go to a private high school soccer powerhouse and still play for them with a waiver. 

All that and $5 will buy you a drink at Starbucks, will likely change in a week and half the time I don't even agree with myself.


----------



## gogo1

RedDevilDad said:


> Bit of a wash year for MLS Next, in my opinion... LAFC and LAG have their top 2007s playing u17... some of the other top 07s fled SoCal for Austin, Phili, RSL, etc...  leaving a watered down u16 year.
> Other than that.... results what I expected.  Strikers good, everyone destroys Vegas.  Chula Vista still a good team for a 2nd or 3rd year...  LA Surf/LAUFA/ TFA continue to circulate kids around while maintaining a mid-table presence.  A bit concerned if TFA has lost its luster. Most teams were nervous to play TFA 3-5 years ago. MSA, Santa Barbara, Fusion, Albion, Nomads... all seem to be the same as last year. Punching each other but little separation between.
> Barca's improved... snagged some kids from Chicago, LAG, Revs, etc.  Doubt they'll beat Strikers but definitely better than last year. I think skill levels are comparable, maybe Barca better in the midfield, but I think Willie has well-oiled ship that plays like a team and likes to work.  That's going to be hard to beat.
> Other than Barca, I don't see any major developments or changes... other than LAFC/LAG using the u16s (LAG: u17s SoCal League) for their 07s and 08s who are can't time at u17 or u15... meaning you never know who you will see when you play them.  You could see 4-5 2008s or you could see a whole 07 squad... who knows.  I'm not wildly excited about the level of play for the level but am curious how far Strikers can go...
> 
> As far as ECNL, a bit surprised by SDSC but not really.  The usual top teams are near the top in Pats and SD Surf.  I think either would slot in around 6th or 8th in the MLS Next but good for them. I wish the MLS Next league was smaller and more clubs in ECNL personally, rejuvenating high school soccer... but that's a tangent.
> Curious what will come of LAFC SoCal Youth/Real SoCal...  People like to play them now and say they beat LAFC... problem is they are still just Real SoCal with different uniforms and can't handle getting everyone's best punch.  So... how will they handle the pretty uniforms but not the same resources and players?  Their high school age boys teams are 5th, 10th, 5th and 4th...  if those ECNL teams don't at least qualify for Champions League and playoffs... going to be hard to keep talent, becoming a regional club for the kids who don't want to drive to a better club...  Especially when some MLS Next teams will allow a kid to go to a private high school soccer powerhouse and still play for them with a waiver.
> 
> All that and $5 will buy you a drink at Starbucks, will likely change in a week and half the time I don't even agree with myself.


I hope everybody had a great weekend of soccer. I wanted to expand on these comments. 1) I believe the current 19 teams of the South-West MLS Next U-16 League are just too much. In my opinion, it should be limited to about 12 teams, more compact and to a certain level. I have no ill feelings towards the new teams, but the new Vegas teams are really not making the league any better, for players and parents alike (even for the Vegas teams).  2) The "League" games and "Flex Games" separation is putting weight of each game very differently. This makes the Leagues games more important since winning the League title can lead directly to the Final playoffs (Texas games), whereas winning the top qualifiers for the Flex Games can only lead to the Qualifiers (Maryland games), which ultimately leads to the Final playoffs. From these points I see the ECNL system a much refined system of operation. Again, my opinions can't even buy you anything at the local grocery store.


----------



## footylove

Hey All- Does anyone know when the Dec showcase schedule will come out ?


----------



## 3253

footylove said:


> Hey All- Does anyone know when the Dec showcase schedule will come out ?


It’s out. On mod11


----------



## footylove

3253 said:


> It’s out. On mod11


Cool. You mind posting the link? I only see league schedule here


			https://www.modular11.com/schedule
		

thx


----------



## footylove

found it!






						Modular 11 Events
					






					www.modular11.com


----------



## RedDevilDad

Anyone else watch any of the Federations Cup games? I thought US did well but I also thought that there will continue to be turnover amongst the YNT 07s squad.


----------



## sockma

We need to focus our development on CBs and strikers, our midfield looks great.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

sockma said:


> We need to focus our development on CBs and strikers, our midfield looks great.


Agree on development of our CBs. They struggled tremendously in several aspects of the game. We have to remember that there were several guys not attending. Gavin Turner was there but suffered a concussion in warmups prior to the Spain game. I would like to think he would've been an improvement at the 9. I agree that the midfield and the keepers both looked good without Kyrome Lumsden (LAFC) there to boost that midfield even more. Would like to see Ben Manfroy (FC Cincinnati), Scott Chavira (SJE), Mason Miller (Austin FC), Andrew Craig (Philly), Luke Munson (FC Dallas), Maximo Nystrom (Timbers), Luis Rivera (RSL) as some options at the CB position.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Agree on development of our CBs. They struggled tremendously in several aspects of the game. We have to remember that there were several guys not attending. Gavin Turner was there but suffered a concussion in warmups prior to the Spain game. I would like to think he would've been an improvement at the 9. I agree that the midfield and the keepers both looked good without Kyrome Lumsden (LAFC) there to boost that midfield even more. Would like to see Ben Manfroy (FC Cincinnati), Scott Chavira (SJE), Mason Miller (Austin FC), Andrew Craig (Philly), Luke Munson (FC Dallas), Maximo Nystrom (Timbers), Luis Rivera (RSL) as some options at the CB position.


Yeah, agree on CBs.  I thought Pierre was at fault for a Spain Goal and didn't redeem himself vs a below average Wales.  
Disagree with previous post about GKs.  I would be surprised to see Mo back.  That parry back into the Welsh striker was just not good enough.  I like Campagnolo but am still waiting to see as I think keepers bloom late because of the sheer physicality of the position. 
Birchimas is silly that he's an 08.  Best player out there amongst both nations best 2007s.  Crazy ceiling for that kid.  I liked our midfield vs Spain but not our midfield vs Wales.  I did think Gozo played well, didn't make the whole game though. I thought Ramos had decent hold up play and pulled the team out. Moves instinctively.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, agree on CBs.  I thought Pierre was at fault for a Spain Goal and didn't redeem himself vs a below average Wales.
> Disagree with previous post about GKs.  I would be surprised to see Mo back.  That parry back into the Welsh striker was just not good enough.  I like Campagnolo but am still waiting to see as I think keepers bloom late because of the sheer physicality of the position.
> Birchimas is silly that he's an 08.  Best player out there amongst both nations best 2007s.  Crazy ceiling for that kid.  I liked our midfield vs Spain but not our midfield vs Wales.  I did think Gozo played well, didn't make the whole game though. I thought Ramos had decent hold up play and pulled the team out. Moves instinctively.


I only watched the Spain and England games. I shouldn't have said both keepers. I will watch the Wales game on the flight to Cali!  I did like Campagnolo vs England, but curious to see what other options they bring in. 100% agree about Berchimas. Best player on the field in the two games I watched and he's only an '08! Such a young group and so many players that have potential only brought into one camp or none at all for various reasons. Will be interesting to see how the next year plays out with identification.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> I only watched the Spain and England games. I shouldn't have said both keepers. I will watch the Wales game on the flight to Cali!  I did like Campagnolo vs England, but curious to see what other options they bring in. 100% agree about Berchimas. Best player on the field in the two games I watched and he's only an '08! Such a young group and so many players that have potential only brought into one camp or none at all for various reasons. Will be interesting to see how the next year plays out with identification.


Berchimas seems like a nice kid.  Met him yesterday.  Talked for a few minutes.  14 and able to have a conversation with an adult.  Charlotte plays him top left in a 4-3-3.
Met Nsien too.  Also, seems like a nice guy.  Took the time to chat for a minute.  Has a full team of scouts out at Indio.


----------



## Beach1

Do yellow cards carry over from MLS Flex in California?


----------



## RedDevilDad

Beach1 said:


> Do yellow cards carry over from MLS Flex in California?





			
				MLS Next Disciplinary Code said:
			
		

> As a general rule, every Game Suspension (of Players and other persons) is carried over from one (1) round to the next in the same MLS NEXT Competition. Game Suspensions in relation to a Send-Off of a Player or person outside of an MLS NEXT Competition (e.g., separate Games) or not served during the MLS NEXT Competition for which they were intended (elimination or the last Game in the MLS NEXT Competition) are carried over as follows: (i) MLS NEXT Regular Season: carried over to the representative Team’s subsequent official Game; (ii) MLS NEXT Cup Playoffs: carried over to the representative Team’s subsequent official Game. Game Suspensions resulting from Yellow Card accumulation issued to a Player in different Games of the same MLS NEXT Competition are never carried over to another MLS NEXT Competition.





			https://images.mlssoccer.com/image/upload/v1661991068/assets/MLS_NEXT_Disciplinary_Code_2022-2023_Final_51.pdf


----------



## Beach1

RedDevilDad said:


> https://images.mlssoccer.com/image/upload/v1661991068/assets/MLS_NEXT_Disciplinary_Code_2022-2023_Final_51.pdf



Happy Holidays!!
I am sorry to be a bother, but I am confused.  So will the 2 yellows that my son received in California carry over to his spring season?  He currently has 3 yellows from his fall season and received 2 in CA.  Wasn't sure if this means he now has 5 and has to sit out a game in the spring.  

Thanks in advance and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Beach1 said:


> Happy Holidays!!
> I am sorry to be a bother, but I am confused.  So will the 2 yellows that my son received in California carry over to his spring season?  He currently has 3 yellows from his fall season and received 2 in CA.  Wasn't sure if this means he now has 5 and has to sit out a game in the spring.
> 
> Thanks in advance and enjoy your holiday.


Not sure of the exact interpretation...


----------

